# Fallout 4 - Laberthread



## stoney242 (20. Oktober 2015)

Da es auf den Tag genau nur noch 3 Wochen bis zum Release sind, dachte ich mir, ich eröffne mal einen Laberthread für Fallout 4.
Es sind alle herzlich willkommen hier, also scheut euch nicht und postet fleißig alles zum Thema hier.


----------



## Grozz (20. Oktober 2015)

Freue mich sehr auf Fallout4 hab dazu mal ein paar Fragen^^
Kann man die PowerArmor permanent anlassen oder immer nur mal 5min weil die Energie verbraucht ohne Ende..
Was werdet ihr machen in Fallout? Ich werde erstmal questen questen questen und nebenbei erkunden und alles sammeln was ich finde und mich dann daran setzen eine riesen Siedlung zu bauen wo die Raider nur so reinströmen werden um zu versuchen etwas zu killen 
Finde das Bausystem extrem spannend und freu mich drauf.  Auf was freut ihr euch?


----------



## stoney242 (20. Oktober 2015)

Grozz schrieb:


> Freue mich sehr auf Fallout4 hab dazu mal ein paar Fragen^^
> Kann man die PowerArmor permanent anlassen oder immer nur mal 5min weil die Energie verbraucht ohne Ende..
> Was werdet ihr machen in Fallout? Ich werde erstmal questen questen questen und nebenbei erkunden und alles sammeln was ich finde und mich dann daran setzen eine riesen Siedlung zu bauen wo die Raider nur so reinströmen werden um zu versuchen etwas zu killen
> Finde das Bausystem extrem spannend und freu mich drauf.  Auf was freut ihr euch?



Ich denke, dass man den Anzug nur zu bestimmten Situationen anziehen kann und dass das dann über die Energiezufuhr geregelt wird, da man ja sonst ansonsten zu overpowert ist.
Ich freue mich am meisten aufs Erkunden und Sammeln, questen natürlich auch. Waffen werde ich auch fleißig zusammenbasteln, nur das mit der Basis muss ich mir dann mal genauer anschauen.
Bei anderen Games habe ich mich bei sowas wie Basenbau immer aufgeregt, wenn man irgendwas übereinander stapeln wollte z.B. und das nie so funktioniert hat, wie man es wollte.
Mal schauen, ob die es bei Fallout 4 besser gelöst haben.


----------



## Grozz (20. Oktober 2015)

Das mit der Basis find ich extrem geil auch mit dem anbauen usw. Das gibt ein ne nette Abwechslung vom ganzen Tag Todesklauen und Raider schnetzeln. Freu mich so derbe auf das Game


----------



## Rizzard (20. Oktober 2015)

Also wie das mit der Powerarmor geregelt wird, hm man darf gespannt sein.
Man wird sicherlich nicht ständig damit rumlaufen können. Vermutlich muss man Energie tanken oder wenn sie beschädigt wird, es so und so lange dauert bis sie wieder einsatzfähig ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Oktober 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Also wie das mit der Powerarmor geregelt wird, hm man darf gespannt sein.
> Man wird sicherlich nicht ständig damit rumlaufen können. Vermutlich muss man Energie tanken oder wenn sie beschädigt wird, es so und so lange dauert bis sie wieder einsatzfähig ist.



Ehrlich gesagt fände ich es beschissen ab einem gewissen Spielfortschritt nicht ständig mit einer Power Armor rumlaufen zu können. Das war doch schon in Fallout 1 der große Moment wo du endlich an deine eigene Power Armor gekommen bist und die tragen durftest, das war danach in Fallout 2 so, in Fallout Tactics, ja selbst in Fallout 3 und erst recht in Fallout: New Vegas.

Das jetzt zu limitieren wäre zimlicher Bullshit, somal Energie, nach Lore, nicht das Problem bei den Rüstungen sein kann. Jede Powerrüstung ab der T-51b wird durch eine Mikrofusionszelle mit 60.000 Watt Leistung angetrieben, die genug Energie liefert um die Rüstung damit 100 Jahre durchgängig betreiben zu können.

Ich hoffe daher inständigst das man in Fallout 4 jetzt von Seiten Bethesdas nicht auf die seltendämmliche Idee kommt dem Spieler vorschreiben zu wollen wann er die Powerrüstungen verwenden darf (zeitliche Beschränkung) und wann nicht und wen man das doch macht hoffe ich mal darauf das die Modding Comunity einen Weg finden wird die Limitierung auszuhebeln.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe Sorge, dass es ein MMO für Single Player wird. Ich spiele schon gerne mit einem Ziel vor Augen und erforsche gerne jede Ecke, um den Char zu verbessern und kleine Geschichten in Form von Quests zu erleben. Ich fürchte aber, dass FO hier versagen wird.


----------



## MfDoom (20. Oktober 2015)

Es wird eher ein aufgemotztes Fallout 3 mit Basenbau


----------



## GeneralGonzo (20. Oktober 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Es wird eher ein aufgemotztes Fallout 3 mit Basenbau



Oder Minecraft in Endzeitoptik !


----------



## Rizzard (20. Oktober 2015)

@Nightslaver:
Die Trailer vermittelten mir den Eindruck, als würde man die Rüstung in der Garage(?) sehr früh bekommen.
Und da sie ja jetzt so ein richtiger "Ein- und Aussteig-Cyborganzug ist (nicht nur anlegen wie eine Ritterrüstung), kommt sie mir mächtig und wartungsaufwändig vor.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Oktober 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> @Nightslaver:
> Die Trailer vermittelten mir den Eindruck, als würde man die Rüstung in der Garage(?) sehr früh bekommen.
> Und da sie ja jetzt so ein richtiger "Ein- und Aussteig-Cyborganzug ist (nicht nur anlegen wie eine Ritterrüstung), kommt sie mir mächtig und wartungsaufwändig vor.



Ich hätte kein Problem damit wen die Rüstung am Anfang in einem miserablen Zustand ist und nur begrenzt verwendet werden kann, man aber im laufe der Zeit die Rüstung weiter verbessern kann und repariert bis man irgendwann an einen Punkt kommt wo es keine Limitierung der Nutzung mehr gibt weil sie wieder wie neu ist. Alles andere wäre für mich eine inakzeptable Designentscheidung, das man sie nur das ganze Spiel über für begrenzte Zeit verwenden kann.
Allerdings würde es mich nicht wundern wen Bethesda sowas einbaut, die sind ja für solch schlechte Designentscheidungen berüchtigt, ich erinnere da nur mal an die dauernden Angriffe der Kopfgeldjäger und Talonheinies in Fallout 3 bei zu guten oder negativen Karma, oder die inflationären Drachenangriffe in Skyrim, gefühlte 2 Millionen copy & paste Obliviontore / -welten in Oblivion, das bescheuerte, da überflüssige und nervige, Reperatursystem in Fallout 3 und Oblivion, mitlevelnde 0815 Banditen in Deadra und Glasrüstungen in Oblivion, sowie viele Dinge mehr...


----------



## Desrupt0r (20. Oktober 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich hätte kein Problem damit wen die Rüstung am Anfang in einem miserablen Zustand ist und nur begrenzt verwendet werden kann, man aber im laufe der Zeit die Rüstung weiter verbessern kann und repariert bis man irgendwann an einen Punkt kommt wo es keine Limitierung der Nutzung mehr gibt weil sie wieder wie neu ist. Alles andere wäre für mich eine inakzeptable Designentscheidung, das man sie nur das ganze Spiel über für begrenzte Zeit verwenden kann.
> Allerdings würde es mich nicht wundern wen Bethesda sowas einbaut, die sind ja für solch schlechte Designentscheidungen berüchtigt, ich erinnere da nur mal an die dauernden Angriffe der Kopfgeldjäger und Talonheinies in Fallout 3 bei zu guten oder negativen Karma, oder die inflationären Drachenangriffe in Skyrim, gefühlte 2 Millionen copy & paste Obliviontore / -welten in Oblivion, das bescheuerte, da überflüssige und nervige, Reperatursystem in Fallout 3 und Oblivion, sowie viele Dinge mehr...



Was hast du denn gegen die Kopfgeldjäger etc.? Ich fand das immer unterhaltsam.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Oktober 2015)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Was hast du denn gegen die Kopfgeldjäger etc.? Ich fand das immer unterhaltsam.



Ich fand es einfach nur nervig wen du alle paar Minuten von Talon Company und Kopfgeldjägern angegriffen wurdest, das war weder eine Herausforderung, noch spaßig. Spätestens nach dem gefühlt zwanzigsten Angriff inerhalb von 2h nervte es einfach nur noch...
Und vor allem konnte man das nicht unterbinden, außer man hat versucht immer neutrales Karma zu haben, dann kam keiner von beiden.
Aber neutrales Karam zu halten war in F3 auch nur schwer möglich und mehr Arbeit als Spaß.


----------



## DShadowK (22. Oktober 2015)

Man hätte gestern Marty McFly abfangen müssen...seinen Delorean klauen müssen und direkt zum Release Tag reisen müssen...... -.-

spul mal einer vor!


----------



## Xanrel (22. Oktober 2015)

Heyho, kann mir jemand schnell helfen?
Ich suche die Antwort auf folgende Frage.
Welcher markante NPC ist sowohl in Fallout 1, 2 als auch 3 vorhanden?  (Keine Begleiter, nur NPC's!)
Wäre super cool, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte 

**Edit: Es ist Harold. *


----------



## stoney242 (23. Oktober 2015)

Wird es bei Steam wohl die Möglichkeit eines Preload geben?


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. Oktober 2015)

Ja ich denke schon, die meisten AAA-Titel bieten die Möglichkeit mittlerweile an. Bringt mir aber sowieso nix, da ich das Spiel über einen Keystore kaufen werde. Die Keys werden erst am Release-Tag versendet, dann heißt es warten.


----------



## Shizofred (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube ich warte bis es eine GOTY-Edition gibt. Ich hab zwar echt Bock auf das Game und freue mich auf den Release. Aber ich habe keine Lust alle DLC's oder einen Season Pass zu kaufen. Ich bin sicher nicht der einzige, dem das zu Hals raushängt.
Außerdem gibt es noch genug andere Games, die ich noch nicht gezockt habe und in meiner Steambibliothek auf mich warten.


----------



## DShadowK (26. Oktober 2015)

Recht haste Shizofred....=( 
Nervt das man sich schon wenige Wochen nach Release direkt ein DLC kaufen kann.....als ob die den nicht direkt im Spiel einfügen hätten können.


----------



## stoney242 (26. Oktober 2015)

DShadowK schrieb:


> Recht haste Shizofred....=(
> Nervt das man sich schon wenige Wochen nach Release direkt ein DLC kaufen kann.....als ob die den nicht direkt im Spiel einfügen hätten können.



Im Laufe der letzten Jahre müssten wir uns eigentlich schon an dieses "Prozedere" gewöhnt haben, oder?


----------



## Bambusbar (26. Oktober 2015)

Toll is es deswegen trotzdem nicht 

Wenn ich aber fpr 25€ SeasonPass alle DLCs bekomme, dann gerne.
Die Fallout-DLCs haben mir eigentlich alle gefallen und waren ihr Geld wert.
Ich denke da sehr gerne an PointLookout zurück - geilo 

Ich freu mich jedenfalls wie Bolle


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Oktober 2015)

DShadowK schrieb:


> Recht haste Shizofred....=(
> Nervt das man sich schon wenige Wochen nach Release direkt ein DLC kaufen kann.....als ob die den nicht direkt im Spiel einfügen hätten können.



Wo kann kann man das in Fallout 4? Der erste DLC soll im Jannuar 2016 erscheinen, das sind noch gute 3 Monate bis zum erscheinen.
Da bezweifle ich doch mal das der DLC schon zu Release hätte drin sein können...


----------



## Bambusbar (26. Oktober 2015)

Naja, vlt sind ja 12 Wochen "wenige Wochen", wer weiß 

Ich bin jedenfalls mal gespannt, ob es zu Release/kurz danach schon ein paar vernünftige ENB/Reshade Presets gibt, um aus der Grafik noch was herauszukitzeln.
Nicht das die Grafik mir nicht gefällt .. aber wenn man die Ressourcen hat, nutze ich das natürlich gerne


----------



## Leob12 (26. Oktober 2015)

Wieviel kostet denn der Season Pass? 
30€. Das ist vergleichsweise billig sofern man auch neue große Gebiete bekommt mit einigen Spielstunden. 
Point Lookout aus F3 wäre sowas, oder Dragonborn in Skyrim. Allein in den DLCs hab ich mehr Zeit versenkt als in einigen anderen Spielen. 
Ich bin zwar auch kein Fan von Season Pässen, aber wenn man mehr bekommt als die Standard 4 Maps + 5 Waffen wie in diversen Shootern bin ich zufrieden, ich muss ihn ja nicht kaufen sondern kann die DLCs abwarten und die guten kaufen. 

Auf mmoga gibts derzeit Spiel + Pass um 63€. Selbst die Vollpreis 90€ schrecken mich nicht wirklich, da ich in den Bethesda-Spielen immer unzählige Stunden versenkt habe.

Nochwas: 
60€ kostet das Spiel an sich schonmal. Recht viel, F3 hat zu Release nen 10er weniger gekostet. Trotzdem bin ich bei dem Spiel eher dazu bereit den Vollpreis zu zahlen, einfach weil ich seit Fallout 3 riesiger Fan bin (ja, die älteren Teile sind die eigentlichen Fallout-Spiele, ich bin aber noch nicht so lange dabei, tut mir leid^^). Vorbestellen werde ich trotzdem nicht, nie wieder. Und ich werde auch die ersten Reviews abwarten, davor wird nichts gekauft. Ich bin zwar schon gehypt, aber ich merke: Ok, Hype hin oder her, wenn ich das Spiel nicht gleich hole, entgeht mir auch nichts. So geschehen bei GTA 5, W3 oder Batman: AK. Das waren allesamt Titel die ich vor mehr als einem halben Jahr als "must-have" angesehen habe, bis jetzt trotzdem nicht gekauft habe. Und ich lebe immer noch^^ 
Außerdem gibts auch nette Editionen wie mit dem Pip-Boy oder der Mini-Nuke, und der Preis ist gar nicht so krass. Sowas ist, auch wenn es im Endeffekt nur Plastik ist, zumindest mir 10x lieber als irgendein High-Tech Laserschwert für 230€. Vor allem gibts das Laserschwert schon länger separat zu kaufen und wurde geringfügig verändert. 

Wie schon gesagt, 60€ Hauptspiel + 30€ Season Pass klingt zumindest vom Preis her fairer als EAs Standard 60€ + 50€ für Mappacks. 
Ich werde aber sicher nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen. 

Bei Fallout 3 hab ich die DLCs vom einem Freund installiert, nachdem ich das Spiel schon mehrmals durchgespielt habe und es fühlte sich teilweise wie ein neues Spiel an. Das war ein cooles Erlebnis dann mit den neuen Waffen neue Gebiete mit neuen Feinden zu erkunden ohne jetzt zu wissen, was einen erwartet, besondern Point Lookout war in der Hinsicht großartig mit dem Haus an der Klippe, dem alten Vergnügungspark und dem Sumpfgebiet. 
Vor allem hatte ich bis dahin eigentlich schon das meiste der Welt gesehen und konnte die neuen Elemente quasi besser aufsaugen. Bei Skyrim hab ich mir die Legendary-Edition für damals 35€ zugelegt und das war Solstheim halt nur ein "weiteres Gebiet" (obwohl ich da locker 20 Std verbracht habe). Aber dieses neue und gleichzeitig vertraute hat halt gefehlt, irgendwie^^ 

Meine Güte, wird echt Zeit meine Fallout 3 GOTY auszupacken. Die steht noch einfoliert auf meinem Board herum xD


----------



## DShadowK (30. Oktober 2015)

Grad mal wieder den E3 Trailer geguckt: Fallout 4: 9 Minuten Gameplay aus der E3-Präsentation im Video

Leude Leude was hab ich bock drauf!
Alleine das Intro wo er durch das Haus läuft und dann die Familie evakuiert wird! Mega!
Scheint quasi das Tutorial zu sein - bis dahin wo er mit dem Hund interagiert!

Sieht so verdammt gut aus das ich wahrscheinlich erstmal die Hauptstoryline links liegen lasse und ein paar Stunden die Landschaft erkunde!


----------



## stoney242 (30. Oktober 2015)

DShadowK schrieb:


> Grad mal wieder den E3 Trailer geguckt: Fallout 4: 9 Minuten Gameplay aus der E3-Präsentation im Video
> 
> Leude Leude was hab ich bock drauf!
> Alleine das Intro wo er durch das Haus läuft und dann die Familie evakuiert wird! Mega!
> ...



Ich habe mir den Trailer gestern Abend auch noch mal reingezogen. Zum Glück ist es nicht mehr lang hin.
Plan fürs Erkunden aber lieber ein paar Wochen, statt ein paar Stunden ein.


----------



## Desrupt0r (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich freue mich auch absurd!  Kann mir jemand die Links zu den S.P.E.C.I.A.L Trailern schicken? Vielleicht eine Playlist, ich finde immer nur verstreut irgendwelche Fetzen :I


----------



## stoney242 (30. Oktober 2015)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auch absurd!  Kann mir jemand die Links zu den S.P.E.C.I.A.L Trailern schicken? Vielleicht eine Playlist, ich finde immer nur verstreut irgendwelche Fetzen :I



Bittewohl: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLC3D1NT7n872HCBjk8K-SWj2DoCVyN9Ek


----------



## Desrupt0r (30. Oktober 2015)

Danke! Diese Videos sind einfach nur super, kann man sich immer wieder mal anschauen ^^


----------



## DShadowK (30. Oktober 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Trailer gestern Abend auch noch mal reingezogen. Zum Glück ist es nicht mehr lang hin.
> Plan fürs Erkunden aber lieber ein paar Wochen, statt ein paar Stunden ein.



Ob Wochen oder Stunden  was macht das schon! Gut ding braucht Weile!

Und danke für die SPECIAL Trailer...auch direkt nochmal angeschaut! Herrlich!


----------



## Bambusbar (30. Oktober 2015)

Wenn wir schon bei Videos sind:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3IlHBBGCIw

Eunfach angucken.
ich finds geil.
Passiert zwar nicht viel, aber hat mich zumindest direkt wieder in den "Fallout"-Modus katapultiert.

Ich hoffe ja, dass man auch massivere Dinger als die Holzhütten bauen kann.
Dann werde ich mir nämlich mitten im Öldand meine Festung der Einsamkeit errichten - uneinnehmbar  und jeder weiß direkt, wer hier das sagen hat


----------



## stoney242 (30. Oktober 2015)

Bei dem Link, den ich gepostet hatte, sind alle offiziellen Fallout 4 Videos von Bethesda Deutschland hinterlegt.
Ich fand das letzte Video mit dem Baseball ziemlich genial, obwohl ich eigentlich nicht so der "Nahkämpfer" bin.


----------



## Desrupt0r (30. Oktober 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Bei dem Link, den ich gepostet hatte, sind alle offiziellen Fallout 4 Videos von Bethesda Deutschland hinterlegt.
> Ich fand das letzte Video mit dem Baseball ziemlich genial, obwohl ich eigentlich nicht so der "Nahkämpfer" bin.



Das fand ich jetzt nicht so toll, ich meine das waren nur 13 Sekunden mit 3x Nahkampfangriff. Aber bei dem letzten Mal Kopf einschlagen fand ich die Grafik im Hintergrund echt toll


----------



## stoney242 (30. Oktober 2015)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Das fand ich jetzt nicht so toll, ich meine das waren nur 13 Sekunden mit 3x Nahkampfangriff. Aber bei dem letzten Mal Kopf einschlagen fand ich die Grafik im Hintergrund echt toll



Genau das meinte ich,  die Grafik drumherum sieht echt gut aus!


----------



## Wild Thing (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe nicht einen Teil der Fallout Serie gespielt, kann ich trotzdem ohne Probleme bei Teil 4 einsteigen?


----------



## DerLachs (31. Oktober 2015)

Wild Thing schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht einen Teil der Fallout Serie gespielt, kann ich trotzdem ohne Probleme bei Teil 4 einsteigen?


Kannst du machen, aber ich würde dir Teil 1 & 2 empfehlen, da diese zu den besten RPGs aller Zeiten gehören.


----------



## stoney242 (31. Oktober 2015)

Wild Thing schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht einen Teil der Fallout Serie gespielt, kann ich trotzdem ohne Probleme bei Teil 4 einsteigen?



Geht ohne Probleme, da es ja ein anderer Vault ist und auch ein anderes Umfeld.
Ich habe 1 und 2 gezockt und 3 ausgelassen (man glaubt es kaum).


----------



## DShadowK (31. Oktober 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Geht ohne Probleme, da es ja ein anderer Vault ist und auch ein anderes Umfeld.
> Ich habe 1 und 2 gezockt und 3 ausgelassen (man glaubt es kaum).



3 ausgelassen?!
Na dann musst du das aber in den nächsten 10 Tagen nachholen


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Oktober 2015)

DShadowK schrieb:


> 3 ausgelassen?!
> Na dann musst du das aber in den nächsten 10 Tagen nachholen



Man hat absolut nichts verpasst wen man Fallout 3 nicht gespielt hat, ist ja nur ein Bethesda Fallout und somit kein besonders überragendes Fallout und auch kein Obsidian-Fallout, wie New Vegas, die sich wesentlich strikter an den Kanon gehalten haben und ein gutes Fallout abgeliefert haben, somit absolut verschmerzbar Teil 3 nicht gespielt zu haben.


----------



## Rizzard (31. Oktober 2015)

Wenn man wissen will ob einem FO4 gefallen könnte, würde ich jedem raten FO3 zu zocken.
Selber Dev, also vermutlich ähnliche Erfahrung.
PS: New Vegas war auch nicht besser.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Oktober 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> PS: New Vegas war auch nicht besser.



Enginetechnisch und somit von der Spielmechanik (Pseudoshooter-RPG) nicht, vom Kanon und den Quest aber doch um Längen.


----------



## DerLachs (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Nightslaver. Fallout 4 hole ich mir dennoch wahrscheinlich zu Release.


----------



## Lendox (31. Oktober 2015)

Geleakte Bilder, zeigen den Anfang des Spiels aus einer mexikanischen PS4 Version.


----------



## RaZZ (1. November 2015)

Verdammt wie geil das Aussieht 

Habe mir das erste Mal seit Jahren ein Game zum Vollpreis gekauft   Freue mich schon so irre drauf 

Aktuell zocke ich New Vegas mit Mods wobei mir das Setting dort nicht so sehr gut gefällt wie damals bei Fallout 3   Ich steh einfach auf zerbombte Städte 

Hat irgendeiner Ahnung mit Mods?  Habe nämlich das Problem dass manche Textpassagen in Englisch dastehen obwohl es in Deutsch Installiert wurde.

BTW:  Ist es möglich Fallout 4 mit deutschen Texten und Englischer Sprachausgabe zu spielen ?

EDIT:  Habe noch einen Leak Gefunden  :  New Fallout 4 Leaks looking a lot better! - Album on Imgur


----------



## Aegon (2. November 2015)

Wo bekommt man das Spiel momentan eigentlich am günstigsten (legal) her? 
Sind die Shops auf dieser Seite: Fallout 4 CD Key kaufen - Preisvergleich alle seriös?


----------



## stoney242 (2. November 2015)

Aegon schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man das Spiel momentan eigentlich am günstigsten (legal) her?
> Sind die Shops auf dieser Seite: Fallout 4 CD Key kaufen - Preisvergleich alle seriös?



Ich habe vor längerer Zeit davon Abstand genommen, in Keystores zu kaufen, nachdem immer mehr Leute deshalb bei Steam gesperrt worden sind.
Mir selbst ist das damals aber nicht passiert. Dieses Mal habe ich ohne schlechtes Gewissen direkt bei Steam vorbestellt. Wenn Du doch bei einem Keystore
bestellen solltest, kann ich dir mmoga oder gameladen empfehlen, die fand ich immer seriös.


----------



## Thaurial (2. November 2015)

Aegon schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man das Spiel momentan eigentlich am günstigsten (legal) her?
> Sind die Shops auf dieser Seite: Fallout 4 CD Key kaufen - Preisvergleich alle seriös?



GMG ist ein offizieller Steam Reseller, da bekommst Du zz. ~20% Rabatt.

Green Man Gaming Voucher Codes - Get The Best Price!


Habe auch dort vorbestellt, weil ich sicher sein wollte bei Release direkt einen Key zu bkeommen bzw. zum Preload. 

Bei Battlefield 4 z.b ging das beim China Keyshop leider schief - daher zahl ich lieber 10€ mehr.


----------



## Lendox (2. November 2015)

Aegon schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man das Spiel momentan eigentlich am günstigsten (legal) her?
> Sind die Shops auf dieser Seite: Fallout 4 CD Key kaufen - Preisvergleich alle seriös?



Ja, alle sind seriös. Wenn du Probleme bekommst, bekommst du dein Geld zurück. Ich kaufe so gut wie nur noch in Keyshops, außer ich möchte irgendeine Sonderedition von einem Spiel bei der auch bestimmte Hardware dabei ist. Ich verwende als einen "Key-Preisvergleich" immer www(.)allkeyshop.com, der scheint aber der gleiche nur in anderem Gewand wie der den du genannt hast zu sein.


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. November 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Enginetechnisch und somit von der Spielmechanik (Pseudoshooter-RPG) nicht, vom Kanon und den Quest aber doch um Längen.


+drölf!


----------



## tandel (2. November 2015)

Lendox schrieb:


> Ja, alle sind seriös. Wenn du Probleme bekommst, bekommst du dein Geld zurück. Ich kaufe so gut wie nur noch in Keyshops, außer ich möchte irgendeine Sonderedition von einem Spiel bei der auch bestimmte Hardware dabei ist. Ich verwende als einen "Key-Preisvergleich" immer www(.)allkeyshop.com, der scheint aber der gleiche nur in anderem Gewand wie der den du genannt hast zu sein.



Fände ich schon komisch, wenn immer mal wieder Keys nicht funktionieren. Nur weil der Kundenservice des Shops dann gleich den nächsten Key rausrückt, ist die Herkunft der Keys und der Laden doch nicht automatisch seriös.


----------



## Bambusbar (2. November 2015)

Falls sich jemand noch ein wenig spoilern will - Massive Fallout 4 Leak : Gameplay Details And 40 Screenshots - Combat, Weapons, Armor, Settlements, Difficulty Levels And More


----------



## Lendox (2. November 2015)

tandel schrieb:


> Fände ich schon komisch, wenn immer mal wieder Keys nicht funktionieren. Nur weil der Kundenservice des Shops dann gleich den nächsten Key rausrückt, ist die Herkunft der Keys und der Laden doch nicht automatisch seriös.



Na gut, mit "seriös" habe ich nur gemeint, dass man einen wirklich funktionierenden Key bekommt.


----------



## Dr_Lobster (3. November 2015)

Hallo Leute,
meint ihr das man Fallout 4 mit einer GTX 670 mini, 8GB Ram und nem FX 6350 auf relativ hohen Einstellungen spielen kann? 
Es liegt über der Minimum-Voraussetzung aber doch unter der empfohlenen. Hab jedoch mal gehört, dass man auf die vorher ausgerufenen empfohlenen Systemvoraussetzungen nicht so viel geben kann (Manchmal brauchts wohl mehr, meistens reicht aber auch weniger als angegeben)

Danke


----------



## MfDoom (3. November 2015)

Es wird wahrscheinlich laufen. Fallout 3 und Vegas sind ja ein Kinderspiel für die Karte, ich denke heruntergeschraubt wird es laufen. Sieht eventuell halt aus wie Fallout 3


----------



## stoney242 (3. November 2015)

Wobei sie ja doch einiges an der Grafik gewerkelt haben. Ich denke, dass es mit der 670er laufen wird, aber nicht flüssig auf hohen Einstellungen.


----------



## Dr_Lobster (3. November 2015)

Woran liegt es eigentlich, dass ich Skyrim mit Mods richtig geil aussehen lassen kann und es trotzdem flüssig läuft und bei Fallout 4 wird mein System evtl. einknicken? 
Alles was ich zu dem Spiel gesehen hab, war nicht gerade eine Grafikexplosion. Brauchen neuere Spiele einfach aus Prinzip mehr Leistung?


----------



## MfDoom (3. November 2015)

Nvidia Gameworks 
Irgendwie muss man die Leute ja dazu bringen neue Grakas zu kaufen.


----------



## stoney242 (3. November 2015)

Dr_Lobster schrieb:


> Woran liegt es eigentlich, dass ich Skyrim mit Mods richtig geil aussehen lassen kann und es trotzdem flüssig läuft und bei Fallout 4 wird mein System evtl. einknicken?
> Alles was ich zu dem Spiel gesehen hab, war nicht gerade eine Grafikexplosion. Brauchen neuere Spiele einfach aus Prinzip mehr Leistung?



Naja, warte erst mal ab, bisher weiss man ja noch nichts genaues und vielleicht läuft es ja doch vernünftig bei dir. Ich denke, frühestens am Montag nach Veröffentlichung der Tests bzw. Benchmarks wissen wir alle mehr.


----------



## Memphys (3. November 2015)

Gibts irgendeine Möglichkeit schon zumindest 2-3 Tage vorher zu preloaden? Mit meiner Internetconnection ist sonst nämlich nix mit spieln zu Release... 

Gibt ja nichtmal ne vernünftige Retail. Sollen sie halt BluRay nehmen, die 40-50 Tacken für das Laufwerk wären mir auch wumpe.


----------



## stoney242 (3. November 2015)

Memphys schrieb:


> Gibts irgendeine Möglichkeit schon zumindest 2-3 Tage vorher zu preloaden? Mit meiner Internetconnection ist sonst nämlich nix mit spieln zu Release...
> 
> Gibt ja nichtmal ne vernünftige Retail. Sollen sie halt BluRay nehmen, die 40-50 Tacken für das Laufwerk wären mir auch wumpe.



Ja, das wird möglich sein, zumindest, wenn man es digital gekauft hat. Ich vermute ab Donnerstag oder Freitag.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (3. November 2015)

Hallo ihr anonymen Falloutheisten 
Ich schließe mich den Hype Train seit einem Jahr an und hab es natürlich auch vorbestellt  !


----------



## Chris832 (3. November 2015)

Ich freu mich schon auf jeden Fall drauf. Die Frage an euch welche Version habt ihr vorbestellt?Ich habe mir  eine Pipboy Edition vorbestellt.


----------



## stoney242 (3. November 2015)

Chris832 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf jeden Fall drauf. Die Frage an euch welche Version habt ihr vorbestellt?Ich habe mir  eine Pipboy Edition vorbestellt.



Standard Steam ohne Schnickschnack.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (3. November 2015)

Chris832 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf jeden Fall drauf. Die Frage an euch welche Version habt ihr vorbestellt?Ich habe mir  eine Pipboy Edition vorbestellt.



Steelbook Variante


----------



## efdev (3. November 2015)

Was glaubt ihr wann der Preload beginnt ?


----------



## stoney242 (3. November 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr wann der Preload beginnt ?



Wie schon eine Seite vorher vermutet, denke ich, Donnerstag oder Freitag. Aber das ist nur Spekulatius. 

Nur noch 6 Tage und ein paar Zerquetschte: Fallout 4 Countdown | Fallout 4 Countdown


----------



## Bambusbar (4. November 2015)

In 6 Tagen können wir schon zocken


----------



## GeneralGonzo (4. November 2015)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> In 6 Tagen können wir schon zocken



Wirst du noch ein Leben neben FO4 haben ? Ist ja schlimm zum Teil - ich hoffe für euch, ihr werdet bei all dem Belndhype nicht enttäuscht.

Ich lasse euch mal noch Betatesten und steigen dann navch den ersten 2-3 Majorpatches ein....


----------



## Bambusbar (4. November 2015)

Das nennt sich Vorfreude...


----------



## SLNC (4. November 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Wirst du noch ein Leben neben FO4 haben ? Ist ja schlimm zum Teil - ich hoffe für euch, ihr werdet bei all dem Belndhype nicht enttäuscht.
> 
> Ich lasse euch mal noch Betatesten und steigen dann navch den ersten 2-3 Majorpatches ein....



Des schön für dich.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (4. November 2015)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Vorfreude...



Schön und gut, aber PCGH und einige User hier übertreiben es. Viele andere interessante Games kommen daür kaum oder gar nicht in den News vor, jeder virtuelle FO4 Popel wird aber ausführlich diskutiert!


----------



## -Shorty- (4. November 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Schön und gut, aber PCGH und einige User hier übertreiben es. Viele andere interessante Games kommen daür kaum oder gar nicht in den News vor, jeder virtuelle FO4 Popel wird aber ausführlich diskutiert!




Schön dass du dich beteiligst. 
Ist ja auch nicht irgendein Thread hier.  Fallout 4 - Laberthread
Über Anno2205 wird aber auch berichtet und noch schlimmer, NFS 2015 welches bislang gar nicht für den PC erschienen ist und noch eine Weile auf sich warten lässt. Da sind Artikel über Games die in absehbarer Zeit erscheinen deutlich interessanter.


----------



## Rizzard (4. November 2015)

Wer vorab schon bisschen mit den Stats jonglieren will, kann das HIER tun.


----------



## tandel (4. November 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Schön und gut, aber PCGH und einige User hier übertreiben es. Viele andere interessante Games kommen daür kaum oder gar nicht in den News vor, jeder virtuelle FO4 Popel wird aber ausführlich diskutiert!



Liegt vermutlich am Interesse der Leute. Fallout ist halt eine Reihe mit sehr vielen Fans und das letzte Spiel liegt Jahre zurück.
Auf kaum ein anderes Spiel freue ich mich so wie auf Fallout4, das geht vielen anderen nicht anders.

Übrigens kann man doch selbst Threads starten, wenn man gerne über was anderes diskutieren will.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. November 2015)

Würd mich mal interessieren, welche der vielen anderen interessanten Games die kommenden 2 Wochen erscheinen aber hier kaum oder GAR NICHT in den News erwähnt werden? 

Bin schon froh dass neben diversen Chris Roberts Äußerungen, Treiberquark und Windows 10 überhaupt mal wieder ein echtes Spiele- Schwergewicht Thema ist.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (4. November 2015)

z.B. Starcraft2_ LotV, welches auch am 10.11. Release hat......


----------



## -Shorty- (4. November 2015)

Gestern erst 14.30  StarCraft 2: Legacy of the Void: Video-History vorm Release

Könnte ich als Außenstehender auch als "jeden Popel" bezeichnen, muss ich aber nicht. 

Warum sollte ich anderen auf die Füße treten wenn mich das Spiel eigentlich kaum interessiert?


----------



## stoney242 (4. November 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Wirst du noch ein Leben neben FO4 haben ? Ist ja schlimm zum Teil - ich hoffe für euch, ihr werdet bei all dem Belndhype nicht enttäuscht.
> 
> Ich lasse euch mal noch Betatesten und steigen dann navch den ersten 2-3 Majorpatches ein....



Immer positiv denken, man ärgert sich doch eh genug im Leben, oder?


----------



## -Shorty- (4. November 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Immer positiv denken, man ärgert sich doch eh genug im Leben, oder?



Manche fühlen sich dabei aber am Wohlsten. Darum geht man auch in den Fallout4 Laberthread und macht Anderen das Spiel madig, in dem man von zu erwartenden Enttäuschungen und Betatestern spricht ohne Anhaltspunkte dafür zu haben.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (4. November 2015)

Ja, heißt ja auch Laberthread, oder ?

Eurer gehype ist mindestens genauso unerträglich. Ich möchte einfach unvoreingenommen das Spiel erleben, habe aber aufgrund der Erfahrung mit Bethesda der letzten Jahre Sorge um ein poliertes Produkt zu Release.
Scheint ihr mit eurer rosaroten Brille ja nicht zu haben.....


----------



## Rizzard (4. November 2015)

Keine Sorge, deine Skepsis ist gesund. Das sich aber in einem Laber/Sammel Thread auch welche voller Vorfreude tummeln, ist logisch.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. November 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Ich möchte einfach unvoreingenommen das Spiel erleben, habe aber aufgrund der Erfahrung mit Bethesda der letzten Jahre Sorge um ein poliertes Produkt zu Release.



Dann sei doch einfach unvoreingenommen, scheint ja nicht zu gelingen. Wegen welchen MEGA-FAIL-Release nochmal?


----------



## GeneralGonzo (4. November 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Dann sei doch einfach unvoreingenommen, scheint ja nicht zu gelingen. Wegen welchen MEGA-FAIL-Release nochmal?



Mir liegt noch Oblivion im Magen - wobei Skyrim schon besser war, aber auch noch mit vielen Bugs zu kämpfen hatte.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. November 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Mir liegt noch Oblivion im Magen - wobei Skyrim schon besser war, aber auch noch mit vielen Bugs zu kämpfen hatte.




Nachdem "die vielen anderen" Games über die, laut deiner Aussage GAR NICHT berichtet wird, gegen 0 tendieren führst du jetzt ein Release aus dem Jahre 2006 (!) auf. 

Naja, jeder wie er will, ich finde es einfach nur lächerlich. In den vergangenen Jahren gab es meines Wissens gar kein Release was nicht mit Bugs, defekten Missionen, Grafikproblemen etc. zu kämpfen hatte. 
Man denke nur an die unzähligen Day1 Patches in den letzten Jahren, quer durch alle Genres.
Wüsste also nicht warum dieser Punkt den einen oder anderen Publisher hervorhebt oder schlechter macht als andere. 


Geschweige denn inwieweit das eine Aussage über kommende Releases dieses Publishers zulässt.


----------



## Rizzard (4. November 2015)

Was allein das Lighting für einen Unterschied macht. Ich bin da immer wieder verblüfft wie das noch vor ein paar Jahren aussah.


----------



## SLNC (4. November 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> *Eurer* gehype ist mindestens genauso unerträglich. [...]
> Scheint *ihr* mit *eurer* rosaroten Brille ja nicht zu haben.....



Alle direkt über einen Kamm scheren, des sind mir die liebsten.

Skepsis ist gesund und ich bin auch sicher, dass das ganze nicht bugfrei sein wird, aber ich habe trotzdem Vorfreude auf das Spiel. Was anderes wird hier doch gar nicht geäußert...

Du bist hier der einzige der von ungebändigtem Hype spricht.


----------



## RavionHD (4. November 2015)

Ich hab's nun auch vorbestellt, freu mich schon auf den Montag.


----------



## efdev (4. November 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich hab's nun auch vorbestellt, freu mich schon auf den Montag.



Montag? 
Ich dachte es kommt am Dienstag raus und auch Retail Käufer müssen doch irgendwas Laden um zu spielen .
Oder hab ich das falsch in Erinnerung?


----------



## RavionHD (4. November 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> Montag?
> Ich dachte es kommt am Dienstag raus und auch Retail Käufer müssen doch irgendwas Laden um zu spielen .
> Oder hab ich das falsch in Erinnerung?



Laut Steam ist es am 9 November spielbar.


----------



## efdev (4. November 2015)

Thx hab ich noch nicht gelesen


----------



## earlcrow (4. November 2015)

Hey, habe gerade gesehen das es die PipBoy Edition beim Mediamarkt zum vorbestellen gibt! ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das ein Fehler ist (weil ich dachte die ist überall ausverkauft) aber ich habe mir mal eine reserviert zur Markabholung 


bin mal gespannt ob ich tatsächlich noch eine kriege hehehe 

Grüße!


----------



## Chris832 (4. November 2015)

Ich habe es bei Saturn vorbestellt hoffe es klappt auch damit.


----------



## Rizzard (5. November 2015)

Die komplette Perk Liste.
https://i.imgur.com/Ipbu9Zh.png


Bei den Perks gibt es scheinbar eine nette Alternative was leveln angeht.
FO Standardprozedur ist ein hoher INT Wert um flott zu leveln.

Wenn man allerdings seinen INT Wert komplett ausser Acht lässt, und Glück Stufe 5 levelt, hat man folgende Möglichkeit:
_*Idiot Savant*
Rank 1: You're not stupid! Just... different. Randomly receive 3x XP from any action, and the lower your intelligence, the greater the chance.
Rank 2: You now randomly receive 5x XP from any action, and the lower your intelligence, the greater the chance. (Requires: Level 18)
Rank 3: Randomly receiving bonus XP from any action may trigger 3x XP  for all kills for a short period of time. The lower your intelligence,  the greater the chance. (Requires: Level ?)


Ich hab das in einem anderen Forum gesehen. Wäre doch tatsächlich mal ne Überlegung.
_


----------



## Grim3001 (5. November 2015)

Die iOS-App für den Pip-Boy ist draußen! So langsam geht es los. 

Link:  https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fallout-pip-boy/id1049061806?mt=8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stoney242 (5. November 2015)

Grim3001 schrieb:


> Die iOS-App für den Pip-Boy ist draußen! So langsam geht es los.
> 
> Link:  https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fallout-pip-boy/id1049061806?mt=8
> 
> ...



Ist das schon diese Companion App oder ist die nur für den Pip Boy gedacht?

EDIT: Und hier für Android https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bethsoft.falloutcompanionapp&hl=de


----------



## CmdCobra (5. November 2015)

Juten Morgen,

jemand ne Idee ob man ein DVD Laufwerk für die Retailversion benötigt? Dummerweise ist mir aufgefallen,
dass mein neuer Rechner kein DVD Laufwerk besitzt, ich mir aber gern die boxed Version kaufen möchte und
mir kein Key online kaufen möchte... Reicht der Steam Key im Innern der Box für das ganze Spiel?

der Commander


----------



## Nightslaver (5. November 2015)

CmdCobra schrieb:


> Juten Morgen,
> 
> jemand ne Idee ob man ein DVD Laufwerk für die Retailversion benötigt? Dummerweise ist mir aufgefallen,
> dass mein neuer Rechner kein DVD Laufwerk besitzt, ich mir aber gern die boxed Version kaufen möchte und
> ...



Mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wirst du kein DVD-Laufwerk für die Retrail brauchen, da diese auch über Steam aktiviert und registriert werden muss, so das du es am Ende dann auch direkt über Steam wirst downloaden können.


----------



## Grim3001 (5. November 2015)

Da wird es keine Extra-App mehr geben.  Nur diese. 

Für Android und Windows-Phone ist die auch schon verfügbar. Jetzt fehlt nur noch das Game.


----------



## stoney242 (5. November 2015)

Grim3001 schrieb:


> Da wird es keine Extra-App mehr geben.  Nur diese.
> 
> Für Android und Windows-Phone ist die auch schon verfügbar. Jetzt fehlt nur noch das Game.



Ich hatte sie mir mal testweise im Demomodus angeschaut. Aber so wirklich braucht man sie ja nicht, oder?
Wenn ich eh vorm PC sitze und das Game anhabe, schaue ich ja nicht noch extra aufs Handy.


----------



## ElPiet (5. November 2015)

Ich hoffe auch, dass die App ausschließlich optional ist. Richtig super wäre es, wenn man sich die Funktionalität der App einfach auf seinen 2t Monitor per Browser packen könnte.


----------



## Grestorn (5. November 2015)

Natürlich ist die App optional, was denkst Du denn?!


----------



## Rizzard (5. November 2015)

> Ein User hat auf  YouTube ein Video zu Fallout 4 veröffentlicht, mittlerweile ist es  allerdings offline, in dem er die Spielwelt in ca. 11 Minuten zu Fuß  durchquerte.



Fallout 4: Durchqueren der Map dauert 11 Minuten


----------



## stoney242 (5. November 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Fallout 4: Durchqueren der Map dauert 11 Minuten



Ist das jetzt viel oder wenig? Ist er gegangen oder gerannt? 
Aber im Endeffekt ist es mir auch egal, weil ich es ja eh selbst erkunden werde.


----------



## ElPiet (5. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Natürlich ist die App optional, was denkst Du denn?!



Mittlerweile würde mich nix mehr wundern. 
Aber lass es mich neu formulieren. Ich hoffe die App bietet ausschließlich Zusatzcontent, damit man sich unterwegs mit Fallout beschäftigen kann. Was ich nicht hoffe ist, dass die Nutzung de rApp Ingamevorteile bringt oder diese als Zusatzanzeige konzipiert ist. 
Letzteres würde ich akzeptieren, wenn es auch ein Webinterface geben sollte.


----------



## Leob12 (5. November 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Ja, heißt ja auch Laberthread, oder ?
> 
> Eurer gehype ist mindestens genauso unerträglich. Ich möchte einfach unvoreingenommen das Spiel erleben, habe aber aufgrund der Erfahrung mit Bethesda der letzten Jahre Sorge um ein poliertes Produkt zu Release.
> Scheint ihr mit eurer rosaroten Brille ja nicht zu haben.....


Dieselben Sorgen hast du bei SW BF nicht?


----------



## Aegon (5. November 2015)

Ich weiß, dass das eher vergebliche Müh ist, aber Fragen kann ich ja mal: Glaubt ihr, dass das Ding auf einer HD 6770m laufen wird? 
(@Min@30 )


----------



## efdev (5. November 2015)

Da wirst du auf Benches warten müssen und dann schauen ob es für dich Akzeptabel ist oder nicht.
Ansonsten am Release Kaufen austesten wenns nicht geht wieder zurückgeben sollte bei Steam mittlerweile gehen.


----------



## Aegon (6. November 2015)

Ich kann mir eben nur schwer vorstellen, dass es von der GPU Benches geben wird


----------



## GeneralGonzo (6. November 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Fallout 4: Durchqueren der Map dauert 11 Minuten



Sollte da was dran sein, scheint die Spielwelt nicht sonderlich groß geraten.....


----------



## GeneralGonzo (6. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Dieselben Sorgen hast du bei SW BF nicht?



Stalkst du mich ?


----------



## efdev (6. November 2015)

Aegon schrieb:


> Ich kann mir eben nur schwer vorstellen, dass es von der GPU Benches geben wird



Aber du kannst heraufinden mit welcher Desktop Graka das ganze halbwegs Vergleichbar ist, und dann mit ein wenig eigener Bemühung herausfinden ob es funktioniert oder nicht .


----------



## SLNC (6. November 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Sollte da was dran sein, scheint die Spielwelt nicht sonderlich groß geraten.....



Kommt halt auf die Menge an Inhalt an. 32km x 32km Spielwelt bringt dir auch nix, wenn nix in der Welt los ist.


----------



## Rolk (6. November 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Fallout 4: Durchqueren der Map dauert 11 Minuten



Kann das mal jemand mit den Vorgängern wiederholen, damit man einen Vergleich hat?


----------



## Leob12 (6. November 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Kann das mal jemand mit den Vorgängern wiederholen, damit man einen Vergleich hat?


Würde mich auch interessieren. Allerdings kam es mir in F3 länger vor, wobei es natürlich auch von der Strecke selbst abhängt die man geht. Ging man vom linken unteren Eck zum rechten oberen Eck der Karte war 
die Strecke viel länger.


----------



## Aegon (6. November 2015)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob da so viel Unterschied ist, denn meistens ist man ja nicht geradeaus gelaufen, sondern hat sich sich andauernd irgendwo verloren


----------



## Leob12 (6. November 2015)

Aegon schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob da so viel Unterschied ist, denn meistens ist man ja nicht geradeaus gelaufen, sondern hat sich sich andauernd irgendwo verloren


Doch da gibts sehr wohl einen Unterschied in der Länge der Strecke.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. November 2015)

In Fallout 2 war das überqueren der Map sekundensache, sofern man niemandem begegnete. 


Aber es tauchen schon sehr eigenartige "Fakten" auf, die Tage. Von der begeisterten Syncro-Sprecherin bis zum Speedrun hier.


----------



## blautemple (6. November 2015)

Ich würde sagen, das Wochenende kann kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (6. November 2015)

Nicht schlecht.
Ich hoffe meins kommt morgen. Ging heute raus.


----------



## blautemple (6. November 2015)

Mein Händler vor Ort hatte es heute schon da 

Der Day One Patch ist übrigens schnuckelige 504,8MB groß und das Spiel fasst insgesamt 41GB.


----------



## Tomek92 (6. November 2015)

Man ich bin richtig neidisch   Meins werd ich "erst" am Releasetag bekommen  Habt Spaß !


----------



## stoney242 (6. November 2015)

Aber bitte noch nichts hier verraten.


----------



## blautemple (6. November 2015)

Wenn ich erstmal angefangen habe komme ich doch sowieso nicht zum posten


----------



## vatertom (6. November 2015)

Hallo, ich kann mich noch nicht entscheiden, ob ich Fallout 4 für den PC oder die PS4 kaufen soll?
Was empfehlt ihr mir?
Danke im Voraus.
Gruss Thomas


----------



## Memphys (6. November 2015)

vatertom schrieb:


> Hallo, ich kann mich noch nicht entscheiden, ob ich Fallout 4 für den PC oder die PS4 kaufen soll?
> Was empfehlt ihr mir?
> Danke im Voraus.
> Gruss Thomas



Keine Frage, PC. Grafik und Mods.


----------



## Tomek92 (6. November 2015)

Wenn du den PC dazu hast, ganz klar auf PC !


----------



## Leob12 (6. November 2015)

Ganz klar PC. Bessere Grafik, Mods wird es ohne Ende geben, dazu billiger und du kannst auch am PC mit Gamepad spielen^^


----------



## Atent123 (6. November 2015)

Media Markt hat übrigends anscheinend in einigen Städten schon mit dem verkauf der Vollversion begonnen.
Fallout 4 vor offiziellem Release fÃ¼r Ps4 Xbone und Pc bei Media Markt - Deals - Seite #3


----------



## RavionHD (6. November 2015)

vatertom schrieb:


> Hallo, ich kann mich noch nicht entscheiden, ob ich Fallout 4 für den PC oder die PS4 kaufen soll?
> Was empfehlt ihr mir?
> Danke im Voraus.
> Gruss Thomas



Natürlich PC.
Gründe:
-) Grafik
-) Framerate (60 Frames und mehr, Konsolen haben nur 30 Frames die vermutlich instabil sein werden)
-) Mods
-) Steuerung


----------



## vatertom (6. November 2015)

Danke Euch !
Bei Gameladen derzeit für ca. 37 Euro.


----------



## Caduzzz (6. November 2015)

Meine PC Version ist auch heute angekommen   dann kann es nächste Woche ganz entspannt losgehen.


----------



## Atent123 (6. November 2015)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Meine PC Version ist auch heute angekommen   dann kann es nächste Woche ganz entspannt losgehen.



Naja die Konsolenversion soll aber schon jetzt spielbar sein.
Würde auch die Walkthroughs erklären die heute auf Youtube aufgetacht sind.


----------



## Tomek92 (6. November 2015)

Waaaas gleich anschauen  aber nur das Gameplay. Will mich ja nicht all zu sehr Spoilern ^^


----------



## Nightslaver (6. November 2015)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Meine PC Version ist auch heute angekommen   dann kann es nächste Woche ganz entspannt losgehen.



Zum heulen das Amazon es da immer päpstlich genau nimmt was die Anlieferung angeht. Gehe fest davon aus das mein F4 von Amazon erst am Dienstag, im laufe des Tages, ankommen wird, leider...


----------



## Robonator (6. November 2015)

Keys von Greenmangaming sind auch raus. Eben meinen bekommen. 25GB frisst das Game auf der Platte^^


----------



## Tomek92 (6. November 2015)

Kann ich bestätigen  Damals Gta 5 auch erst zum Releasetag bekommen und auch erst um 18 Uhr :/ Nichts desto trotz Vorfreude ist die beste Freude  !


----------



## Tomek92 (6. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Keys von Greenmangaming sind auch raus. Eben meinen bekommen. 25GB frisst das Game auf der Platte^^


Wow ! Da hätte ich FAST bestellt...


----------



## Thaurial (6. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Keys von Greenmangaming sind auch raus. Eben meinen bekommen. 25GB frisst das Game auf der Platte^^


japp ebenfalls nen key von GMG bekommen.


----------



## stoney242 (6. November 2015)

Oha, Steam preload ist aktiviert.


----------



## Grestorn (6. November 2015)

Ok, Widerstand gebrochen. Hab das Spiel eben bei GamesRocket bestellt, mit dem SeasonPass und abzgl. der 10% GamersGlobal Rabatt für 70€. Steam lädt schon runter. 5 MB/s...


----------



## SoccerwolfJB (6. November 2015)

Ich guck mir erstmal ein bisschen Gameplay an und dann gucke ich ob ich es mir hole. Freu mich auch schon auf die Lets Plays


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (6. November 2015)

So mache ich es auch


----------



## Grestorn (6. November 2015)

Ich werd nie verstehen, wie man sich Let's Plays anschauen kann. Auch die SdK (Stunde der Kritiker) von GamersGlobal, wo noch am wenigsten gespoilert wird, schaue ich mir nur bei den Spielen an, bei denen ich am Zweifeln bin.


----------



## XyZaaH (6. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Im Saturn München gibt's das Spiel schon


----------



## efdev (6. November 2015)

Für PC Spieler leider nutzlos  für die Konsoleros dafür umso besser.


----------



## XyZaaH (6. November 2015)

Da stand dass PC Spieler nachfragen sollten


----------



## Tomek92 (7. November 2015)

Mein Key ist nun auch angekommen  Preload kann beginnen !


----------



## HisN (7. November 2015)

Mmoga verschickt Keys, Preload auf Steam läuft. Juhu.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomek92 (7. November 2015)

Jetzt heißt es warten...


----------



## Rizzard (7. November 2015)

So mein Exemplar ist nun auch da. Ödland ich komme.


----------



## gangville (7. November 2015)

In Köln Saturn hab ich es mir auch für die ps4 gekauft. Wollte nicht bis zum 10. warten.
außerdem spielt es sich im Couch im Wohnzimmer viel besser.
ich muss schon sagen, dass das alte fallout 3 feeling Auftritt.
endlich nach 5 Jahren Produktion ein richtig guter Nachfolger.
Alle die jetzt wegen der Grafik unzufrieden sind.
Seit euch wenigstens im Klaren, dass heutzutage die Story und Spieletechniken viel wichtiger sind als die Grafik.
Außerdem ist die Grafik eig. Recht gut gehalten.
Wirkt zwar plastisch, damit kann man aber leben.


----------



## efdev (7. November 2015)

Dank CSGO hab ich es 3 mal auf Steam kaufen können (thx Gaben), zum Glück gibt es einen preload mit meinen 2k dauert das ne Zeitlang


----------



## Nazzy (7. November 2015)

Ich warte  auf die ersten Tests. Ich traue dem Braten noch nicht :p


----------



## Tomek92 (7. November 2015)

gangville schrieb:


> In Köln Saturn hab ich es mir auch für die ps4 gekauft. Wollte nicht bis zum 10. warten.
> außerdem spielt es sich im Couch im Wohnzimmer viel besser.
> ich muss schon sagen, dass der alte fallout 3 feeling Auftritt.
> endlich nach 5 Jahren Produktion ein richtig guter Nachfolger.
> ...



Also ich fand die Grafik echt gut für ein Fallout ! Freue mich schon es auch spielen zu können  Ich wünsch dir noch viel Spaß mit Fallout.


----------



## JunglistMovement (7. November 2015)

juhu endlich preload


----------



## gangville (7. November 2015)

danke werd ich haben
später werde ich noch den key für die pc version kaufen, da warscheinlich zahlreiche mods kommen werden.
der vorteil der ps4 verson ist, dass man es schon jetzt spielen kann. jedoch habe ich in der anfangssequenz starke fps einbrüche. ich denke, dass am 10. noch einen lauchpatch erscheinen wird.

der samstagabend kann kommen....


----------



## Bunny_Joe (7. November 2015)

Habs mir gestern auch geholt und vorgeladen. Kanns kaum noch erwarten^^


----------



## Happy1337 (7. November 2015)

Ist ja auch nicht mehr lange


----------



## Chris832 (7. November 2015)

Dienstag ist es ja endlich soweit habe heute mal bei Saturn anrufen zwecks der Pipboy Edition die haben die noch nicht geliefert bekommen für pc hatte es ja online bestellt mal schauen wann es kommt.


----------



## Leob12 (7. November 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Ich warte  auf die ersten Tests. Ich traue dem Braten noch nicht :p



Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (7. November 2015)

Wie sehen die Texturen auf der PS4 aus ? Sind die schön scharf oder so hässlich wie bei Skyrim ?


----------



## Robonator (7. November 2015)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Wie sehen die Texturen auf der PS4 aus ? Sind die schön scharf oder so hässlich wie bei Skyrim ?



Hast du die unzähligen Bilder nicht schon gesehen? Gab ja auch schon Bilder der PC Version. Texturen sind nicht sonderlich toll. Nicht so schlecht wie bei Skyrim allerdings auch nicht wirklich scharf. 

Fallout 4 PC Ultra screenshots - NeoGAF
NeoGAF - View Single Post - Fallout 4 has gone gold; leaked gameplay vids
NeoGAF - View Single Post - Fallout 4 has gone gold; leaked gameplay vids


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (7. November 2015)

Oh je und daran haben die 6 Jahre gebastelt ??

Eine Frechheit für das Jahr 2015. Story und Gameplay bla bla, recht und gut aber eine ordentliche Grafik gehört auch dazu.


----------



## Gripschi (7. November 2015)

Mir gefällt die Grafik richtig gut. Kommt direkt Feeling auf.

Denke mit paar Mods sieht das gleich noch besser aus. 

Hoff das die Modder dann solche Sprünge wie bei Dark Souls 1 hin bekommen, auch wenn das jetzige auf PC zu gefallen weiß.


----------



## Leob12 (7. November 2015)

Grafik ist zwar stimmig, vor allem das Licht, aber da wirds wohl einige Mods brauchen. 

Ich werde mir jetzt mal Fallout 3 wieder installieren und spielen, damit ich grafisch einen kleinen Vergleich habe.


----------



## Bambusbar (7. November 2015)

FO3 sieht ohne Mods einfach grausam aus 
Eben nochmal paar Screens gesehen,  brrrr


----------



## Tomek92 (7. November 2015)

Also ich finde die Grafik in Ordnung keine Ahnung was ihr habt ! Und außerdem braucht man sich ja keine Sorgen zu machen, Mods wirds geben von daher. Schöne Basis, die mit den Mods noch viel besser sein wird. Wie es bei den Konsolen aus sieht weiß ich nicht mit den Grafik Mods...


----------



## Leob12 (7. November 2015)

Ich bin am überlegen mir das hier zu kaufen: 
Fallout 4 Vault Dweller's Survival Guide Collector's Edition: Prima Official Game Guide Prima Official Game Guides: Amazon.de: David Hodgson, Nick von Esmarch: Fremdsprachige Bücher

Hatte auch in Fallout 3 das Lösungsbuch. Damals, Anno 2009 gabs für mich nur begrenztes Internet und da waren Walkthroughs nicht drinnen und die Guides, jo, weiß nicht, hab da lieber stundenlang im Lösungsbuch geblättert. 
Sieht wegen dem gebundenen Hardcover auch recht edel aus. 

Das Lösungsheft hat mir damals wirklich geholfen. Als ich das erste Mal aus der Vault bin hab ich Megaton nicht gefunden und bin irgendwie Richtung Nordosten gelaufen, Old Olney war dann glaub ich meine Endstation, Todeskrallen undso. 
Naja, man war halt jung und absolut unerfahren mit solchen Spielen. Deswegen musste ich nach zweiten Hütte schon einen Cheat für mehr Tragegewicht nutzen weil ich jeden Müll mitgenommen habe.


----------



## SLNC (7. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen mir das hier zu kaufen:
> Fallout 4 Vault Dweller's Survival Guide Collector's Edition: Prima Official Game Guide Prima Official Game Guides: Amazon.de: David Hodgson, Nick von Esmarch: Fremdsprachige Bücher
> 
> Hatte auch in Fallout 3 das Lösungsbuch. Damals, Anno 2009 gabs für mich nur begrenztes Internet und da waren Walkthroughs nicht drinnen und die Guides, jo, weiß nicht, hab da lieber stundenlang im Lösungsbuch geblättert.
> ...



Ich habs auch schon beim lokalen Buchhandel vorbestellt  Man muss ja auch mal die lokalen Geschäfte unterstützen.


----------



## DShadowK (8. November 2015)

PreLoad abgeschlossen .......check
Vorfreude am überschwappen......check²


----------



## gangville (8. November 2015)

In twitch wird auch fleißig aufgenommen.
jedoch wird jeder einzelne dann von twitch genannt hahahahaa

wwe sich nicht sicher ist, kann sich das ganeplay für paar Sekunden anschauen. hahaha


----------



## Grestorn (8. November 2015)

Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, wieso man sich mit Twitch und Let's Plays die Vorfreude kaputt machen muss. Die paar Tage halt ich auch noch aus und genieße dann in Frieden mein eigenes Spiel...


----------



## gangville (8. November 2015)

Fallout hat es der Spieleindustrie wirklich gezeigt. Also das Spiel wird neben Witcher 3 das Spiel des Jahres.
konnte es seit vorgestern auf der ps4 testen und bin sehr beeindruckt.
hier wurde bis ins kleinste Detail gearbeitet.
das coolste ist, dass man sich im Ödland Häuser bauen kann. Und Radioaktivität entsteht in verschiedenen Stellen mit einem Sturm oder regen. Das heißt du musst dein Haus radioaktiv abdichten


----------



## MueCh83 (8. November 2015)

Hey, mal ne Frage an diejenigen, welche die PC Retail Fassung ihr Eigen nennen können.

Wie viele Daten müssen nach der DVD Installation noch von Steam herunter geladen werden? Da es sich ja nur um eine DVD handeln soll, rechne ich mit 15-20GB zusätzlichem Download.

Schon mal Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Memphys (8. November 2015)

MueCh83 schrieb:


> Hey, mal ne Frage an diejenigen, welche die PC Retail Fassung ihr Eigen nennen können.
> 
> Wie viele Daten müssen nach der DVD Installation noch von Steam herunter geladen werden? Da es sich ja nur um eine DVD handeln soll, rechne ich mit 15-20GB zusätzlichem Download.
> 
> Schon mal Danke für die Antwort.



Steam zieht knapp 24GB als Preload, daher würd ich von ~16GB ausgehen. Verstehe nicht warum man nicht endlich auch auf PC mal auf BluRay umsteigt...


----------



## Krasus (8. November 2015)

Mit Neuseeland-VPN kann man schon Montagnachmittag spielen, oder?


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. November 2015)

Ich ärgere mich dass ich meinen Key nicht bei MMOGA gekauft, 3€ gespart, aber dafür immernoch nicht geliefert gekriegt habe.

Dabei wollte ich doch sofort um 00:01 Uhr loslegen


----------



## Tomek92 (8. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, wieso man sich mit Twitch und Let's Plays die Vorfreude kaputt machen muss. Die paar Tage halt ich auch noch aus und genieße dann in Frieden mein eigenes Spiel...



Aber spoilern lasse ich mich ja nicht, sondern schaue mir nur das Gameplay an. Und ich kann von mir aus sagen, das was ich erwartet hatte bis jetzt, bestätigt sich zu 90%(Spielatmosphäre und Shootersystem). Das ist ja die Grundvoraussetzung um die Atmosphäre oder das Spielgeschehen aufsaugen oder eintauchen zu können. Außerdem erhöht das meine Vorfreude aufs spiel


----------



## Bunny_Joe (8. November 2015)

Krasus schrieb:


> Mit Neuseeland-VPN kann man schon Montagnachmittag spielen, oder?



Jep


----------



## SLNC (8. November 2015)

Bin auch am überlegen, ob ich nen VPN nutze... Dieser Zeitzonenreleasebullshit geht mir schon ziemlich auf die Nerven... Grade in der Zeit der digitalen Distribution.


----------



## Tomek92 (8. November 2015)

Kann man die VPN dann wieder zurückdrehen ? Und merkt Steam das ?


----------



## DerLachs (8. November 2015)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Kann man die VPN dann wieder zurückdrehen ? Und merkt Steam das ?


Du musst nicht dein Leben lang mit neuseeländischer IP surfen.   Steam merkt das sicherlich, aber ich bezweifel, dass Valve etwas dagegen unternehmen wird.


----------



## Valdasaar (8. November 2015)

Es juckt gewaltig in den Fingern das Spiel jetzt schon zu kaufen, obwohl ich eigentlich vorhabe erstmal auf Tests zu warten und auf den einen oder anderen Patch.


----------



## DShadowK (8. November 2015)

Valdasaar schrieb:


> Es juckt gewaltig in den Fingern das Spiel jetzt schon zu kaufen, obwohl ich eigentlich vorhabe erstmal auf Tests zu warten und auf den einen oder anderen Patch.



Im Regelfall denk ich wie du! Grundsätzlich erstmal warten was die Fachzeitschriften schreiben und falls es Bugfrei ist und/oder die Server laufen zuschlagen.
Bei Fallout 4 und Bethesda mach ich mir aber keine sorgen!   Dieses Spiel wieder großartig!


Ach und.....zu dieser VPN Geschichte:   welchen vpn nutz ihr?! muss ich dabei irgendwas beachten!?     bin sowas von gehypte...unfassbar


----------



## Valdasaar (8. November 2015)

DShadowK schrieb:


> Im Regelfall denk ich wie du! Grundsätzlich erstmal warten was die Fachzeitschriften schreiben und falls es Bugfrei ist und/oder die Server laufen zuschlagen.
> Bei Fallout 4 und Bethesda mach ich mir aber keine sorgen!   Dieses Spiel wieder großartig!
> 
> 
> Ach und.....zu dieser VPN Geschichte:   welchen vpn nutz ihr?! muss ich dabei irgendwas beachten!?     bin sowas von gehypte...unfassbar



Großartig wirds erst mit Mods und nach mehreren Updates
Wenn ich wüsste das wir PC Spieler endlich mal einen ordentlich Port bekommen hätte ich FO4 wahrscheinlich schon vorbestellt.
Die Realität wird aber anders auschauen.....Konsolenmenüs,Performance Probleme,Abstürze

Bin auf den Technik Test der morgen kommen gespannt und wie gut das Spiel mit einer i7 860 und 790 Karte laufen wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. November 2015)

Valdasaar schrieb:


> Großartig wirds erst mit Mods und nach mehreren Updates
> Wenn ich wüsste das wir PC Spieler endlich mal einen ordentlich Port bekommen hätte ich FO4 wahrscheinlich schon vorbestellt.
> Die Realität wird aber anders auschauen.....Konsolenmenüs,*Performance Probleme*,Abstürze
> 
> Bin auf den Technik Test der morgen kommen gespannt und wie gut das Spiel mit einer i7 860 und 790 Karte laufen wird.



Raff hat hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...iktest-startet-am-9-november.html#post7821368

schon gesagt das es kein Black Ops 3 und kein Batman: Arkham Knight wird, also sollte die Performence und Skalierung auf dem PC wohl in Ordnung sein.
Konsolenmenüs wird es sicher wieder geben, war ja schon in Oblivion, Skyrim, Fallout 3 und Fallout: New Vegas so das man sich keine Mühe gemacht hat die Menüs von Haus aus für den PC anzupassen, damit muss man also auch wieder in Fallout 4 leben, bis ein Mod da evt. was gegen macht.
Was die Stabilität angeht hoffe ich auch das es nicht wieder so eine Katastrophe wie Fallout 3 wird, das war echt mieserabel was die Stabilität anging, vor allem wen man schon länger gespielt hat und das Savegame um die 9mb und mehr hatte...
Es gibt wirklich nur wenig was schlimmer / nerviger ist als ein Spiel was zur Instabilität neigt...


----------



## Robonator (9. November 2015)

> Was die Stabilität angeht hoffe ich auch das es nicht wieder so eine Katastrophe wie Fallout 3 wird, das war echt mieserabel was die Stabilität anging, vor allem wen man schon länger gespielt hat und das Savegame um die 9mb und mehr hatte...
> Es gibt wirklich nur wenig was schlimmer / nerviger ist als ein Spiel was zur Instabilität neigt...



Hab aber auch irgendwo gelesen gehabt das Bethesda sich dort dieses mal mehr Mühe gegeben haben soll. Vorallem soll das Game auch mal mehr als 3.5Gb Ram ansprechen können.


----------



## Grestorn (9. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hab aber auch irgendwo gelesen gehabt das Bethesda sich dort dieses mal mehr Mühe gegeben haben soll. Vorallem soll das Game auch mal mehr als 3.5Gb Ram ansprechen können.



Sprich, Gamebryo, oder wie sie die Engine jetzt nennen, ist jetzt endlich 64bittig? Ist das gesichert? Denn das ist in Skyrim das größte Hinderniss beim Modden... und führt auch dazu, dass die Engine nicht mehr als 4 GB Texturen verwalten kann, auch nicht mit dem ENB Mod.


----------



## stoney242 (9. November 2015)

Noch 14 Stunden...


----------



## hoffgang (9. November 2015)

Tja mein Bewusstsein hat auch wieder gerufen: "Scheiss auf Vernunft!". Also Fallout 4 und das extrem schicke Lösungsbuch vorbestellt.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch irgendwie ne Weiterbildung für meine Frau organisieren...


----------



## RavionHD (9. November 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Noch 14 Stunden...



Bei mir sind es noch 16 Stunden (Österreich).

Wann wird es freigeschaltet?
Dienstag 1 Uhr, 3 Uhr oder gleich um Punkt 0?


----------



## -Shorty- (9. November 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es noch 16 Stunden (Österreich).
> 
> Wann wird es freigeschaltet?
> Dienstag 1 Uhr, 3 Uhr oder gleich um Punkt 0?




Finde den Fehler...

Kleiner Tip, betrachtet man die Zeit von stoney242's Post..., ach vergiss es...


----------



## stoney242 (9. November 2015)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Tja mein Bewusstsein hat auch wieder gerufen: "Scheiss auf Vernunft!". Also Fallout 4 und das extrem schicke Lösungsbuch vorbestellt.
> 
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch irgendwie ne Weiterbildung für meine Frau organisieren...



Sehr gut. Meine Frau hat zum Glück dieses Jahr noch Schichtdienst, aber ausgerechnet diese Woche nur Frühschicht. Naja, muss sie sich ausnahmsweise mal mit Amazon Prime vergnügen. 



RavionHD schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es noch 16 Stunden (Österreich).
> 
> Wann wird es freigeschaltet?
> Dienstag 1 Uhr, 3 Uhr oder gleich um Punkt 0?



Bei Steam um genau 0:01 Uhr.


----------



## Invisiblo (9. November 2015)

Kauft ihr das Spiel als Key oder "Vollpreis"? 

Mein Steam-Account ist bis jetzt Key-frei, da ich mich immer ein bisschen davor gefürchtet habe, dass das mit diesen semi-dubiosen Keyhändlern irgendwann mal ein böses Erwachen gibt. Allerdings sind es halt schon 20 € Unterschied und wahrscheinlich kaufen 95% das als Key.


----------



## stoney242 (9. November 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Kauft ihr das Spiel als Key oder "Vollpreis"?
> 
> Mein Steam-Account ist bis jetzt Key-frei, da ich mich immer ein bisschen davor gefürchtet habe, dass das mit diesen semi-dubiosen Keyhändlern irgendwann mal ein böses Erwachen gibt. Allerdings sind es halt schon 20 € Unterschied und wahrscheinlich kaufen 95% das als Key.



Ich habe es als "Vollpreis" bei Steam gekauft. Keys kaufe ich seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr, weil es mir auch zu riskant geworden ist.


----------



## RavionHD (9. November 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler...
> 
> Kleiner Tip, betrachtet man die Zeit von stoney242's Post..., ach vergiss es...



Wieso? Ich hab 20 Minuten nach ihm geschrieben und bei ihm sind es 14 und bei mir 16 Stunden, also komisch ist es schon.

Achja, schlechte Nachrichten für Konsolenspieler:
Die Framerate bricht auf unter 20 Frames ein wenn man mit dem Scharfschützengewehr zielt: https://vid.me/JLcx


----------



## Invisiblo (9. November 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Ich habe es als "Vollpreis" bei Steam gekauft. Keys kaufe ich seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr, weil es mir auch zu riskant geworden ist.



Hab es jetzt mit dem 20% Gutschein bei GreenManGaming für 48 € gekauft. Ist ja ein offizieller Steam-Reseller, also alles gut


----------



## HisN (9. November 2015)

<-- kauft seit Jahren ohne Probleme bei MMOGA (verrufener Shop, ich weiß), aber irgendwie gabs da für mich noch keine Probleme, und das obwohl die schon mehrere 1000 Euro an mir verdient haben.


----------



## RavionHD (9. November 2015)

Anscheinend sollen die Konsolenversionen diverse technische Probleme und Framedrops haben, die PC Version dagegen soll sehr smooth laufen.Fallout 4, More Reports Of Performance Issues Pouring In - Multiple Videos Showcase Framerate Drops


----------



## -Shorty- (9. November 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich hab 20 Minuten nach ihm geschrieben und bei ihm sind es 14 und bei mir 16 Stunden, also komisch ist es schon.



Exakt, nachdem du die Zeit bis zum Release gepostet hast und anschließend fragst wann der Release eigentlich ist, folgt nun eine Raum-Zeit-Verschiebung zwischen Österreich und Deutschland. Bleib am Ball.


----------



## stoney242 (9. November 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Hab es jetzt mit dem 20% Gutschein bei GreenManGaming für 48 € gekauft. Ist ja ein offizieller Steam-Reseller, also alles gut



Den Shop kenne ich erst seit kurzem durch das Forum hier, da hatte ich F4 schon vorbestellt und keine Lust es wieder rückgängig zu machen. Wobei ich GreenManGaming auf der Seite immer noch nicht entdeckt habe, dass es ein offizieller Reseller ist. 



HisN schrieb:


> <-- kauft seit Jahren ohne Probleme bei MMOGA (verrufener Shop, ich weiß), aber irgendwie gabs da für mich noch keine Probleme, und das obwohl die schon mehrere 1000 Euro an mir verdient haben.



Ja, da habe ich früher auch immer ohne Probleme gekauft. Da dann aber immer mehr Leute bei Steam wegen Keys gesperrt worden sind, war es mir persönlich einfach zu riskant.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. November 2015)

Ein Problem an dem die Publisher aktiv mitarbeiten. Tatsächlich gibts offizielle Key-Reseller, nur beschränkt sich das auf einzelne Titel. Der Rest läuft dann inoffiziell. Wenn ich als Publisher dann für jeden Teil der Triologie einen anderen Reseller zum Offiziellen mach hebt das die Stimmung bei allen Beteiligten enorm.


----------



## Robonator (9. November 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Den Shop kenne ich erst seit kurzem durch das Forum hier, da hatte ich F4 schon vorbestellt und keine Lust es wieder rückgängig zu machen. Wobei ich GreenManGaming auf der Seite immer noch nicht entdeckt habe, dass es ein offizieller Reseller ist.



Publishers & Developers
und
Green Man Gaming? - Steam Users' Forums

GmG ist legit^^ Find die Seite toll, besonders mit den Rabattcodes die es dauernd gibt. 

Wird das nun hier eigentlich jemand nacher mit ner VPN ausprobieren?


----------



## RavionHD (9. November 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Exakt, nachdem du die Zeit bis zum Release gepostet hast und anschließend fragst wann der Release eigentlich ist, folgt nun eine Raum-Zeit-Verschiebung zwischen Österreich und Deutschland. Bleib am Ball.





Ist ja auch egal, ich hoffe die 00:00 stimmen, aber bei mir sind es laut Steam erst 03:00 Uhr.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Publishers & Developers
> und
> Green Man Gaming? - Steam Users' Forums
> 
> GmG ist legit^^ Find die Seite toll, besonders mit den Rabattcodes die es dauernd gibt.



Kann man nicht pauschal sagen!


----------



## stoney242 (9. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Publishers & Developers
> und
> Green Man Gaming? - Steam Users' Forums
> 
> ...



Danke für die Links, dann habe ich jetzt auch mal endlich gesehen. 
Ich werde dann für zukünftige Games auch dort häufiger mal schauen. 

Ich werde es ohne VPN machen und ganz brav bis 0:01 Uhr wach bleiben, um wenigstens den Anfang anzuschauen. Wird die Nacht halt ein bissel kürzer.


----------



## stoney242 (9. November 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ist ja auch egal, ich hoffe die 00:00 stimmen, aber bei mir sind es laut Steam erst 03:00 Uhr.



Da ist die Quantenbiegung des Paralleluniversums mit eingerechnet. 

EDIT um 12:01 Uhr: Noch 12 Stunden...


----------



## Lg3 (9. November 2015)

Spiel erscheint in 11 stunden und immer noch kein Preload auf PS4 -_-


----------



## Redbull0329 (9. November 2015)

Immernoch kein Key  Ich geb die Hoffnung auf, dann halt erst am Mittwoch zocken.

@Lg3: Es gibt auch einen "-_-" smiley:


----------



## Rizzard (9. November 2015)

Leute hab´s grad auch in einem anderen Forum davon gehabt.
Freut euch in FO4 über das Dialogsystem, das ist der schiere Wahnsinn.....................not.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. November 2015)

Ich bin in 3h zuhause, werfe die Neuseeland VPN an und verkrieche mich für den Rest des Tages in der Wohnung. Kanns kaum noch erwarten!


----------



## stoney242 (9. November 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Leute hab´s grad auch in einem anderen Forum davon gehabt.
> Freut euch in FO4 über das Dialogsystem, das ist der schiere Wahnsinn.....................not.



In welcher Hinsicht?


----------



## Rizzard (9. November 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> In welcher Hinsicht?



Die Antwortmöglichkeiten musst du dir in etwa so vorstellen.
Statt wie in FO3 die fertigen Sätze auszuwählen, hast du jetzt:
- Ja
- Nein
- Sarkastisch
- eine skill basierte Antwort

So grob könnt ihr euch das vorstellen. Recht simple gehalten.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. November 2015)

Ist doch ok, Gegenfrage, was fehlt euch denn als Antwortoption?


----------



## stoney242 (9. November 2015)

Ich finde es auch ok so.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. November 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ist doch ok, Gegenfrage, was fehlt euch denn als Antwortoption?



Zu wissen was er da gleich sagen wird um dann nicht bei einem Ja ggf. einen völlig albernen Satz zu hören, mehr  Möglichkeiten auf die Situation unterschiedlich zu antworten, oder kurz, schau dir die Dialoge in Fallout: New Vegas an, dann weißt du was da fehlt. 

Zum Beispiel dieser hier:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBAHzsqBmCA


----------



## -Shorty- (9. November 2015)

Man kann das System auch komplexer gestalten, aber ich denke das ganze muss ja nachvollziehbar bleiben.

Bin sogar der Meinung dass zuviel Antwortoptionen Leute nur dazu bringt vor Dialogen abzuspeichern, um dann alles Varianten durchzuspielen.
Vermutlich soll das nicht passieren oder das Bedürfnis danach reduzieren.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zu wissen was er da gleich sagen wird um dann nicht bei einem Ja ggf. einen völlig albernen Satz zu hören, mehr Möglichkeiten auf die Situation unterschiedlich zu antworten, oder kurz, schau dir die Dialoge in Fallout: New Vegas an, dann weißt du was da fehlt.
> 
> Zum Beispiel dieser hier:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBAHzsqBmCA



Da sprechen wir dann über die Darstellung der Antworten, aber nicht über die Varianten. 
Wird sicher mit Mods realisiert, die gesamte Antwort lesen zu können. 
Stell ich mir jedenfalls machbar vor nachträglich einzufügen.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. November 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Man kann das System auch komplexer gestalten, aber ich denke das ganze muss ja nachvollziehbar bleiben.
> 
> Bin sogar der Meinung dass zuviel Antwortoptionen Leute nur dazu bringt vor Dialogen abzuspeichern, um dann alles Varianten durchzuspielen.
> Vermutlich soll das nicht passieren oder das Bedürfnis danach reduzieren.



Sorry, aber wer mit seinen Entscheidungen nicht leben kann soll das machen, aber ein Spiel deshalb zu vereinfachen damit die Leute im Prinzip gezwungen werden könnten nur bestimmte Antworten geben zu können ist einfach nur: 
Da wäre es dann vermutlich auch eine gute Idee gleich noch die Auswahl an Rüstungen einzuschränken, maximal noch 2 verschiedene, damit die Leute nicht zu oft das Bedürfnis verspüren die Rüstung zu wechseln weil eine andere besser sein könnte und das Skillsystem schränken wir auch ein, sonst speichern die Leute noch vor einem Levelup ab und verteilen dann neu weil sie mit ihrer Entscheidung nach 5 Minuten unzufrieden sind. 

Alle guten RPGs in der Vergangenheit lebten im Grunde von komplexen umfangreichen Dialogen mit verschiedenen Auswirkungen, je nachdem was man gesagt hat, das einzuschränken beraubt ein RPG quasi einem wichtigen Grundbaustein und verschiebt es Richtung Adventure, wo die Geschichte weitestgehend vordefiniert ist und man nur noch bestimmte Handlungsschritte für den Fortschritt ausführt, also im Grunde das wie es in TES schon seit Jahren ist, Actionadeventure mit RPG-Elementen.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. November 2015)

Du siehst aber schon das sich die Varianten der Antworten kaum geändert hat, lediglich die Darstellung.

Das Prinzip der Vorgänger ist mMn haargenau dasselbe, nur das die Antworten in voller Länge zu lesen waren.

Und den Schlussdialog einer langen Questreihe wirst du auch in F4 wohl kaum mit ja/nein beenden. Der Vergleich hinkt, in F3 oder NV hast du mit nem 0815-NPC auch keine großen Dialoge geführt.

Man bräuchte erst mal vergleichbar umfangreiche Quests um sich ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (9. November 2015)

Das Geheule schon wieder, weil einer einen Knochen hingeworfen hat !!
Wartet doch noch einen halben Tag, dann könnt ihr es selbst beurteilen.

Mir persönlich reichen simplifizierte Antworten, muss nicht ausschweifend Romane erzählen meine Figur !


----------



## stoney242 (9. November 2015)

Aber ist doch viel witziger, wenn man nicht direkt sieht, was man antwortet. Bei irgendeinem Game war das doch schon mal letztens, weiß nur gerade nicht welches.

EDIT: Außerdem werden noch die Skills mit in die Antwortmöglichkeiten eingebaut. Ist doch gut und sorgt für Abwechslung, je nachdem wie man geskillt hat.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. November 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Das Geheule schon wieder, weil einer einen Knochen hingeworfen hat !!
> Wartet doch noch einen halben Tag, dann könnt ihr es selbst beurteilen.
> 
> Mir persönlich reichen simplifizierte Antworten, muss nicht ausschweifend Romane erzählen meine Figur !



Alles klar, dann lasst uns den Thread einfach zu machen.


----------



## RavionHD (9. November 2015)

In knapp 8 Minuten kommen die Tests online.

Und der PCGH Techniktest!


----------



## -Shorty- (9. November 2015)

Du bist dir diesmal sicher mit der Uhrzeit?


----------



## tandel (9. November 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Aber ist doch viel witziger, wenn man nicht direkt sieht, was man antwortet. Bei irgendeinem Game war das doch schon mal letztens, weiß nur gerade nicht welches.
> 
> EDIT: Außerdem werden noch die Skills mit in die Antwortmöglichkeiten eingebaut. Ist doch gut und sorgt für Abwechslung, je nachdem wie man geskillt hat.



Total witzig ist es, wenn man gar nicht weiß, was die Figur als nächstes tut, das nennt man dann Film. Mag ich sehr gerne, allerdings nicht, wenn dieser angeblich ein Rollenspiel sein soll.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. November 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Aber ist doch viel witziger, wenn man nicht direkt sieht, was man antwortet. Bei irgendeinem Game war das doch schon mal letztens, weiß nur gerade nicht welches.



Ach und im echten Leben, wen du einen Dialog führst, weißt du auch im Vorfeld nicht was du gleich antworten wirst?
Muss ja jedes mal spannend für dich sein zu hören was du gleich antwortest wen dir ein Ja vorschwebt. 

Nein, im Ernst, ich persöhnlich habe es lieber wen ich mir die Antworten durchlesen kann und genau weiß was ich gleich sagen werde, ist einfach deutlich autentischer als nur Ja, Nein, Schweigen und Diplomatiebasierte Antwort.
Finde es irgendwie unbefriedigend wen ich ein Nein auswähle und der Charakter dann eine Antwort gibt, was man im Vorfeld ja nicht ahnt, die einer Situation evt. eine ungwollte Komik verpasst, obwohl man eigentlich ehr ernst rüberkommen wollte. Schon alleine deswegen mag ich komplette Sätze in der Vorauswahl wesentlich lieber, den ohne einen autentisch wirkenden Charakter fehlt da einfach was.


----------



## stoney242 (9. November 2015)

tandel schrieb:


> Total witzig ist es, wenn man gar nicht weiß, was die Figur als nächstes tut, das nennt man dann Film. Mag ich sehr gerne, allerdings nicht, wenn dieser angeblich ein Rollenspiel sein soll.





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach und im echten Leben, wen du einen Dialog führst, weißt du auch im Vorfeld nicht was du gleich antworten wirst?
> Muss ja jedes mal spannend für dich sein zu hören was du gleich antwortest wen dir ein Ja vorschwebt.
> 
> Nein, im Ernst, ich persöhnlich habe es lieber wen ich mir die Antworten durchlesen kann und genau weiß was ich gleich sagen werde, ist einfach deutlich autentischer als nur Ja, Nein, Schweigen und Diplomatiebasierte Antwort.
> Finde es irgendwie unbefriedigend wen ich ein Nein auswähle und der Charakter dann eine Antwort gibt, was man im Vorfeld ja nicht ahnt, die einer Situation evt. eine ungwollte Komik, verpasst obwohl man eigentlich ehr ernst und rüberkommen wollte. Schon alleine deswegen mag ich komplette Sätze in der Vorauswahl wesentlich lieber.



Du kannst es ja nicht mit dem echten Leben vergleichen. 
Aber die von dir ungewollte Komik, würde doch wiederum sehr gut zu Fallout passen, da die Serie nie wirklich ernst und meist sehr sarkastisch war.
Aber lassen wir uns doch überraschen, vielleicht ist es ja auch nur bei belanglosen Unterhaltungen oder bei manchen Antworten so, dass es so kurz gehalten wird.

EDIT: Noch 10 Stunden...


----------



## Rizzard (9. November 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zu wissen was er da gleich sagen wird um dann nicht bei einem Ja ggf. einen völlig albernen Satz zu hören, mehr  Möglichkeiten auf die Situation unterschiedlich zu antworten, oder kurz, schau dir die Dialoge in Fallout: New Vegas an, dann weißt du was da fehlt.
> 
> Zum Beispiel dieser hier:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBAHzsqBmCA



Tja und jetzt sieht das so aus.
http://i.imgur.com/5gVghQT.jpg


----------



## Nightslaver (9. November 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Du kannst es ja nicht mit dem echten Leben vergleichen.
> Aber die von dir ungewollte Komik, würde doch wiederum sehr gut zu Fallout passen, da die Serie nie wirklich ernst und meist sehr sarkastisch war.



Die Serie besaß zwar immer eine gewisse bitterböse Komik aber so einen albernen Hühnerstall wie Bethesda mit Fallout 3 daraus gemacht hat war Fallout 1, 2 und New Vegas auch nie.


----------



## tandel (9. November 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Tja und jetzt sieht das so aus.
> http://i.imgur.com/5gVghQT.jpg



Das sieht schon sehr übel aus. Zielgruppe: Alpha-Kevin und seine ADHS-Kumpels (mal ganz böse gesprochen)

Klar kann man immer noch viel Spaß damit haben, aber für einen Fallout Veteranen das ist echt ne Nummer zu casual.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. November 2015)

Ich mochte Fallout 3 mehr als New Vegas und dass es nicht wie seine Vorgänger oder Nachfolger war ist doch erfreulich, siehe COD....




tandel schrieb:


> Das sieht schon sehr übel aus. Zielgruppe: Alpha-Kevin und seine ADHS-Kumpels (mal ganz böse gesprochen)
> 
> Klar kann man immer noch viel Spaß damit haben, aber für einen Fallout Veteranen das ist echt ne Nummer zu casual.



Sieht mir eher nach Failbob und Attentionwhore aus, wenn ich mit Begriffen aus ner Bülent Ceylan-Show posieren geh.

Bin dann mal im Urlaub...


----------



## HisN (9. November 2015)

Aktivierung läuft. Australien ist soweit.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. November 2015)

tandel schrieb:


> Das sieht schon sehr übel aus. Zielgruppe: Alpha-Kevin und seine ADHS-Kumpels (mal ganz böse gesprochen)
> 
> Klar kann man immer noch viel Spaß damit haben, aber für einen Fallout Veteranen das ist echt ne Nummer zu casual.



Tja, Bethesda geht mit der Zeit, in einer Zeit wo viele Leute Probleme mit Texten und Antworten haben die länger als 150 Zeichen sind kürzt man es halt einfach auf eine Länge wo selbst die Aufmerksamkeitsspanne einer Fliege noch ausreicht um den "Sinn" mitzubekommen.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. November 2015)

Beste sind die, welche die Ja/ Nein Option ausgeschrieben brauchen weil sie sonst nicht wissen was Zustimmung oder Ablehnung in einem Satz formuliert sein könnte.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. November 2015)

Ich könnte heulen, halb drei und meine Fallout 4 Steelcase wird bei Amazon immer noch unter wird für den Versand vorbereitet gelistet. 
Wen das nicht spätestens morgen ankommt war das wirklich das letzte mal das ich ein Spiel über Amazon vorbstelle, schon bei TW3 kam die CE erst einen Tag nach Release bei mir an...


----------



## RavionHD (9. November 2015)

So wie ich das bis jetzt mitbekommen habe soll die Geschichte eher lahm sein, dafür stimmt der Rest.


----------



## DerLachs (9. November 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> So wie ich das bis jetzt mitbekommen habe soll die *Geschichte eher lahm* sein, dafür stimmt der Rest.


Ein klassisches Bethesda-Spiel also.


----------



## SLNC (9. November 2015)

Ich hab gelesen, dass die Story die beste Story sein soll, die Bethesda bisher geschrieben hat. Aber das heißt ja nicht viel


----------



## GeneralGonzo (9. November 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> So wie ich das bis jetzt mitbekommen habe soll die Geschichte eher lahm sein, dafür stimmt der Rest.



Hört sich in dem brauchbaren Test von ComputerBild aber anders an !

Fallout 4: Test und Guide zum Rollenspiel-Kracher - COMPUTER BILD SPIELE


----------



## tandel (9. November 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich könnte heulen, halb drei und meine Fallout 4 Steelcase wird bei Amazon immer noch unter wird für den Versand vorbereitet gelistet.
> Wen das nicht spätestens morgen ankommt war das wirklich das letzte mal das ich ein Spiel über Amazon vorbstelle, schon bei TW3 kam die CE erst einen Tag nach Release bei mir an...



Fallout Release und Amazon Streik, wie darf so was sein?


----------



## Rizzard (9. November 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich könnte heulen, halb drei und meine Fallout 4 Steelcase wird bei Amazon immer noch unter wird für den Versand vorbereitet gelistet.
> Wen das nicht spätestens morgen ankommt war das wirklich das letzte mal das ich ein Spiel über Amazon vorbstelle, schon bei TW3 kam die CE erst einen Tag nach Release bei mir an...



Ich würde mir erst Sorgen machen, wenn bis 20 Uhr keine Versand-Email einging.


----------



## Lg3 (9. November 2015)

Gamestar gibt eine  87 für die PC Version und 89 für die PS4.  Immerhin gibt IGN 9.5/10.. an der Wertung sollte Gamestar sich mal ein Beispiel nehmen!


----------



## stoney242 (9. November 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Gamestar gibt eine  87 für die PC Version und 89 für die PS4.  Immerhin gibt IGN 9.5/10.. an der Wertung sollte Gamestar sich mal ein Beispiel nehmen!



Mehr für die PS4 als für die PC Version? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## HisN (9. November 2015)

Erste Eindrücke der PC-Version ohne Spoiler


Bild: fallout_settings_001rlkn7.jpg - abload.de
Bild: fallout_settings_002kgjft.jpg - abload.de
Bild: fallout_settings_003qvjma.jpg - abload.de
Bild: fallout4_2015_11_09_1nmjl4.jpg - abload.de
Bild: fallout4_2015_11_09_1hmj2v.jpg - abload.de
http://abload.de/image.php?img=fallout4_2015_11_09_178ji5.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=fallout4_2015_11_09_1wkjoe.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=fallout4_2015_11_09_1cjj3s.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=fallout4_2015_11_09_15ykgm.jpg


----------



## Lg3 (9. November 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Mehr für die PS4 als für die PC Version? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.



Stimmt aber ^^

PC  Fallout 4 (PC) - Wertung, Fazit - GameStar

PS4 Fallout 4 (PS4) - Wertung, Fazit - GamePro

Warum die PC version 2 punkte weniger hat steht dort nicht... die pros und cons sind bei beiden tests genau gleich..


----------



## RavionHD (9. November 2015)

Die Texturen wirken echt schwach.
Das Spiel braucht ohnehin kaum Vram, also wäre es schön wenn bald die ersten 4K Texturen kommen.


----------



## tandel (9. November 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Erste Eindrücke der PC-Version ohne Spoiler
> 
> 
> Bild: fallout_settings_001rlkn7.jpg - abload.de
> ...



Ziemlicher Uncanny Valley: "Porentiefe" Haut aber sicht- und abzählbare Polygonecken auf der Glatze 
Naja, ich gebe nicht all zuviel auf die Screenshots. Was zählt ist, wie sich die Welt nach ca. 30 min Spielzeit anfühlt.


----------



## stoney242 (9. November 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Stimmt aber ^^
> 
> PC  Fallout 4 (PC) - Wertung, Fazit - GameStar
> 
> ...



Hab dir ja geglaubt, aber trotzdem schwer vorstellbar. Hätte Gamestar ja mal dazu schreiben können, wieso die PC Version weniger Punkte bekommt.
Übrigens: Grüße aus Dortmund nach Dortmund


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. November 2015)

Sollte man den Titel kaufen?


----------



## tandel (9. November 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Sollte man den Titel kaufen?



Wer bei einer Reihe wie Fallout wenige Stunden vor Release diese Frage stellt, der sollte durchaus noch ein paar Wochen bis Monate abwarten. Kann nur besser und vor allem noch billiger werden.


----------



## Zybba (9. November 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Hab dir ja geglaubt, aber trotzdem schwer vorstellbar.


Die PC Steuerung scheint ziemlicher Mist zu sein:


Scholdarr schrieb:


> Fallout 4 - So schlecht ist die PC-Steuerung - GameStar






stoney242 schrieb:


> Hätte Gamestar ja mal dazu schreiben können, wieso die PC  Version weniger Punkte bekommt.


Das hätte es auf jeden Fall nachvollziehbarer gemacht.


----------



## Tomek92 (9. November 2015)

Noch 7 h und 20 min !! Gehe gleich extra lange schlafen damit ich die Nacht durchzocken kann


----------



## DerLachs (9. November 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Die PC Steuerung scheint ziemlicher Mist zu sein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Luxus wie ein eigens für den PC gemachtes Schnellzugriffsmenü  oder gar die Möglichkeit, mit dem Mausrad zwischen unseren Waffen zu  wechseln wie in fast jedem Shooter üblich, suchen wir im Ödland  vergebens.


Kein Mausrad? Ernsthaft?


----------



## stoney242 (9. November 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Die PC Steuerung scheint ziemlicher Mist zu sein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hhhmm, dann vielleicht doch per Pad zocken? Habe ich bei Dragon Age auch so gemacht und fand es gut. Ok, das hatte im Gegensatz zu Fallout 4 auch keine Egoperspektive.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. November 2015)

Alter war das gerade ne Odyssee....habe 5 oder 6 verschiedene VPNs versucht, alle überlastet. Mit WorldVPN gings jetzt doch. Jetzt lädt er noch 0,3GB runter(Day One Patch?). Hoffe, dass ich meinen Abend noch genießen kann^^


----------



## Zybba (9. November 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Hhhmm, dann vielleicht doch per Pad zocken? Habe ich bei Dragon Age auch so gemacht und fand es gut. Ok, das hatte im Gegensatz zu Fallout 4 auch keine Egoperspektive.


Ein Shooter käme für mich persönlich mit Pad nicht in die Tüte.
Leigt aber daran, dass ich auch sonst fast nur mit Maus + Tastatur spiele.

Ich warte erst mal mit dem Kauf und hoffe auf ein paar schnelle Nachbesserungen.
Alternativ kann man halt noch auf entpsrechende Mods warten.
Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass die alles richten werden können.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. November 2015)

So langsam glaube ich, es wäre besser gewesen man hätte den Schritt zurück wagen sollen, hin zur isometrischen 2,5D-Perspektive und Runden basierenden Kämpfen. Dann könnte man hier über echte Qualitäten von Fallout 4 sprechen, anstelle die Grafik dieses "Shooters" und Hotkeys für Waffenwechsel zu diskutieren. Sorry aber wird echt übel hier.


Das Thema Steuerung wird sicherlich eine Überarbeitung erfahren, denke im Fokus stand hier der Release auf allen Plattformen, möglichst zeitnah.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. November 2015)

So bin jetzt raus aus der Vault! Das Spiel läuft auch ganz gut auf meiner 270X auf den höchsten Einstellungen. Dachte die 2GB VRAM wären vielleicht zu klein.


Habe mir übrigens versucht Daryl Dixon zu erstellen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




, da Daryl einer der Namen ist, den Codsworth auch ausspricht.

Wer die ganze Liste der vertonten namen haben will: Codsworth/recognized names - The Fallout wiki - Fallout 4 and more - Wikia


Edit: Ach ja, wer die ganze Zeit einen Controller am PC hängen hat, der sollte ihn abstecken, bevor er das Spiel startet. Sonst wird die Tastatur und die Maus nicht mal erkannt. Sowas ist mir noch nie untergekommen xD


----------



## Valdasaar (9. November 2015)

Werde mir das Spiel doch kaufen und zwar mei MMOGA, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen habe ich den Support angeschrieben ob das Spiel auch Uncut ist.
Der meinte das ist die EU Version und Cut, bin da jetzt ein bisschen verwirrt.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. November 2015)

Danke für den Link, dein Daryl braucht aber etwas Fantasie.   

Viel Spaß


----------



## Effie (9. November 2015)

Ist das Spiel bei Steam schon freigegeben?


----------



## Robonator (9. November 2015)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> So bin jetzt raus aus der Vault! Das Spiel läuft auch ganz gut auf meiner 270X auf den höchsten Einstellungen. Dachte die 2GB VRAM wären vielleicht zu klein.
> 
> 
> Habe mir übrigens versucht Daryl Dixon zu erstellen
> ...




Wie viele FPS hast du? Ich hab mit meinem System hier im Schnitt 30 mit vielen Einbrüchen auf 20 oder weniger. Nicht gerade angenehm. Generell bin ich bisher eher enttäuscht von dem Game. 



Effie schrieb:


> Ist das Spiel bei Steam schon freigegeben?



Via australischer VPN kann mans schon zocken.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wie viele FPS hast du? Ich hab mit meinem System hier im Schnitt 30 mit vielen Einbrüchen auf 20 oder weniger. Nicht gerade angenehm. Generell bin ich bisher eher enttäuscht von dem Game.



40-50

Bei Kämpfen so auf 35-38. Unter 30 hatte ich es noch gar nicht. Ich habe aber ja auch einige Sachen von extrem auf Hoch/Sehr Hoch gestellt.
GPU-Z zeigt mir 1739MB an.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (9. November 2015)

Mal ne kurze, vielleicht auch blöde, Frage:
Bekomme ich FO4 mit meinem System irgendwie zum Laufen ? 

Wollte mir eigentlich ne PS4 holen, da es dort aber auch eher bescheiden läuft, weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll. 
Aufrüsten könnte ich meinen PC leider erst in ein paar Wochen. Ich hätte da an die GTX960/4GB gedacht...


----------



## Leob12 (9. November 2015)

Müsste schon laufen. 
Auf mittleren Einstellungen in Full-HD dürftest du schon mehr als 30 FPS haben.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (9. November 2015)

Hmm okay, ich werde es einfach mal wagen. Ansonsten muss ich die paar Wochen warten :/ 
Danke.


----------



## Leob12 (9. November 2015)

Nein, laufen wirds sicherlich, nur Augenschmaus wird es halt keiner^^ 

Aber warte halt bis zum Aufrüsten, vielleicht gibts dann schon Bugfixes und dergleichen.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (9. November 2015)

Um die Grafik geht es mir bei Fallout sowieso nicht. 
Schlechter als FO3 wird es wohl kaum aussehen, oder ?
"Warte" ist gut gesagt, ich warte schon viel zu lang ^^


----------



## Leob12 (9. November 2015)

Sleepwalker47 schrieb:


> Um die Grafik geht es mir bei Fallout sowieso nicht.
> Schlechter als FO3 wird es wohl kaum aussehen, oder ?
> "Warte" ist gut gesagt, ich warte schon viel zu lang ^^



Ich warte seit der angeblichen Hoax-Website vor 2 oder mehr Jahren auf das Spiel^^ 

Es wird schon laufen, eine GTX 750 ti schafft auf Hoch auch durchschnittlich 29 FPS in Full-HD, minimal 23 bei diesen Einstellungen: "Benchmark The Dark Road, max. Detail, except Godrays="High", 16:1 HQ-AF"
Die GTX 570 ist ne Spur schneller als die 750 ti, drehst du die Grafik etwas zurück, wirst du keine Probleme haben. 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Fallout-4-Spiel-18293/Specials/Test-Benchmark-vor-Release-1177284/
Nvidia Geforce GTX 750 Ti im Test: Maxwell, Meister der Energieeffizienz [Update mit "Free Boost"] - Geforce GTX 750 Ti im Test: Spiele-Benchmarks


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (9. November 2015)

> Ich warte seit der angeblichen Hoax-Website vor 2 oder mehr Jahren auf das Spiel^^


Ich auch Hast du es dir denn jetzt geholt?

Mir haben halt die 1,5MB VRAM Sorgen gemacht. Die Grafik etwas runter zu drehen, macht mir erst mal nicht so viel aus. 
Ich werde mal berichten wie es läuft.


----------



## Leob12 (9. November 2015)

Ich hab am Samstag eine Prüfung und Fallout 4 wäre nicht gerade förderlich für mein Lernverhalten. ^^ 
Zudem kann ich mittlerweile warten. Vielleicht fixen sie ja die verkrüppelte PC-Steuerung bis ich das Spiel habe.


----------



## Valdasaar (9. November 2015)

Genau wie ichs befürchtet habe.....eine vermurkste PC Steuerung, und zwar noch schlechter als bei FO3 und Skyrim


----------



## Robonator (9. November 2015)

Die Steuerung ist echt ein bissel krüppelig. FoV Konsolenbefehl funzt ebenfalls nicht, daher muss man mit diesem Konsolenfov rumkrebsen. 
Bei mir läuft es absolut miserabel. Hab draussen in der Wildnis teils 15 Fps. Treiber und co sind natürlich auf dem neusten Stand. Grafik runterschrauben hilft nicht viel. 

Und ehrlich gesagt finde ich es bisher irgendwie langweilig. Ich komm einfach nicht rein, hab bisher 3h gezockt und jetzt schon keine Lust mehr auf das Game.


----------



## Memphys (9. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Die Steuerung ist echt ein bissel krüppelig. FoV Konsolenbefehl funzt ebenfalls nicht, daher muss man mit diesem Konsolenfov rumkrebsen.
> Bei mir läuft es absolut miserabel. Hab draussen in der Wildnis teils 15 Fps. Treiber und co sind natürlich auf dem neusten Stand. Grafik runterschrauben hilft nicht viel.
> 
> Und ehrlich gesagt finde ich es bisher irgendwie langweilig. Ich komm einfach nicht rein, hab bisher 3h gezockt und jetzt schon keine Lust mehr auf das Game.



Das beschreibt meine bisherige Erfahrung sehr akkurat. Ich bin auch permanent in Viehzeug gerannt, dass mich mit ein oder zwei Hits weggeblasen hat. Raider mit Powerrüstung? Kein Problem. Mörderroboter? Direkt neben der Anfangsstadt, kein Problem. Dabei bin ich eigentlich sogar mal den Quests gefolgt...


----------



## Rizzard (9. November 2015)

Stellenweise habe ich auch ganz schön zu kämpfen.
Selbst nach mittlerweile 10h bin ich immer ziemlich knapp an Muni. Die größeren "Städte" sind überfüllt mit Gegnern, von überall wird geschossen. Ständig explodiert was neben mir, abgeschossene Helis stürzen auf mich ein, Granaten ziehe ich magisch an, Supermutanten schießen mit Raketen auf mich usw.
Ich hoffe ich bekomme langsam Oberhand.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. November 2015)

Das dass Game gut FPS rausspuckt sieht man ja an den Benches also wirds wohl net am Spiel liegen.

Ist das euer erstes FO?
Bei 3 und NV gings mir am Anfang auch so da war die erste stunde echt bitter weil man irgentiwie zu den abnormalsten gegner gekommen ist und nur mit viel glück überlebt hat.
Trotz Quest folgung^^
Aber danach gings wunderbar und hat einem gut untehalten.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. November 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Stellenweise habe ich auch ganz schön zu kämpfen.
> Selbst nach mittlerweile 10h bin ich immer ziemlich knapp an Muni. Die größeren "Städte" sind überfüllt mit Gegnern, von überall wird geschossen. Ständig explodiert was neben mir, abgeschossene Helis stürzen auf mich ein, Granaten ziehe ich magisch an, Supermutanten schießen mit Raketen auf mich usw.
> Ich hoffe ich bekomme langsam Oberhand.



Naja zumindest scheint es kein easy going zu sein finds gerade gut wenns schwer ist und net so wie MadMax wo man alles blind überfliegen konnte ohne das man mal wirklich was leisten musste.
Es müssen ja net alle Spiele so weichgespült sein damit jeder durchflitzen kann wie es aktuell in 90% der Games ist.


----------



## Rizzard (9. November 2015)

Ich muss vielleicht doch mal die Powerrüstung nutzen. Bisher steht sie nur rum als nette Deko.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. November 2015)

Das isses erste was ich stehen lassen werde.
Die rüssi ist mir zu cod like finde die passt garnet zu Fo.

Kannst dir doch munni herstellen?
Oder geht das net mehr?


----------



## Leob12 (9. November 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Das isses erste was ich stehen lassen werde.
> Die rüssi ist mir zu cod like finde die passt garnet zu Fo.
> 
> Kannst dir doch munni herstellen?
> Oder geht das net mehr?



Powerrüstung passt nicht zu Fallout? Tut mir leid, aber das ist einfach nur Quatsch.


----------



## Rizzard (9. November 2015)

Hm, hab ich noch nicht raus gefunden.
Ich hab sogar eine zweite Powerrüstung rum stehen. Allerdings hat die nur Torso und ein Bein. Der Rest ist nur Gestell.^^
Keine Ahnung ob ich die komplettieren kann.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. November 2015)

Das kann ich net sagen kann ja noch net zocken-.-


----------



## SLNC (9. November 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Das isses erste was ich stehen lassen werde.
> Die rüssi ist mir zu cod like finde die passt garnet zu Fo.
> 
> Kannst dir doch munni herstellen?
> Oder geht das net mehr?



Power Armor passt nicht zu Fallout? Du bist mir ja nen Komiker!


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. November 2015)

Ihr wisst aber das ich den Anzug mein mit der Minigun?
Und das mMn net passend..war ja schon geschockt wo se das ding vorgestellt haben dachte schon das es zum 0815 cod shooter mutiert.
Aber zum glück ist man net gezwungen das ding zu nehmen.


----------



## SLNC (9. November 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber das ich den Anzug mein mit der Minigun?
> Und das mMn net passend..war ja schon geschockt wo se das ding vorgestellt haben dachte schon das es zum 0815 cod shooter mutiert.
> Aber zum glück ist man net gezwungen das ding zu nehmen.



Ja. Das ist eine Powerrüstung. War vorher ne normale Rüstung, jetzt ist es mehr ein Exoskelett, wie die Powerrüstung auch eigtl gedacht war. Ich finds gut...


----------



## Leob12 (9. November 2015)

SLNC schrieb:


> Power Armor passt nicht zu Fallout? Du bist mir ja nen Komiker!



Vor allem CoD-Like, wo es Fallout 1 schon 6 Jahre vor CoD gab. Und mal ganz davon abgesehen dass es den futuristischen CoD-Einschlag noch später gab.
Power armor (Fallout) - The Fallout wiki - Fallout 4 and more - Wikia

Merkt man halt wer wieder ohne Ahnung einfach nur Quatsch labert^^


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. November 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber das ich den Anzug mein mit der Minigun?
> Und das mMn net passend..war ja schon geschockt wo se das ding vorgestellt haben dachte schon das es zum 0815 cod shooter mutiert.
> Aber zum glück ist man net gezwungen das ding zu nehmen.



Alter....Power Armor gabs schon immer.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Vor allem CoD-Like, wo es Fallout 1 schon 6 Jahre vor CoD gab. Und mal ganz davon abgesehen dass es den futuristischen CoD-Einschlag noch später gab.
> Power armor (Fallout) - The Fallout wiki - Fallout 4 and more - Wikia
> 
> Merkt man halt wer wieder ohne Ahnung einfach nur Quatsch labert^^



Wieso quatsch hab alle teile gezockt und soweit ich mich erinnern kann wurden die rüstungen nie so in vordergrund gerückt bis auf FO4 jetzt.
Aber schon ist einer anderer meinung kommen gleich wieder Leute die meinen man hätte kein plan ist ja heut normal.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. November 2015)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Alter....Power Armor gabs schon immer.



Dein pubertierendes *alter* kannste dir schenken


----------



## Bambusbar (9. November 2015)

Power Armor passt nicht zu Fallout ... herrlich, made my day
Danke


----------



## Nightslaver (9. November 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Wieso quatsch hab alle teile gezockt und soweit ich mich erinnern kann wurden die rüstungen nie so in vordergrund gerückt bis auf FO4 jetzt.
> Aber schon ist einer anderer meinung kommen gleich wieder Leute die meinen man hätte kein plan ist ja heut normal.



Dann solltest du wohl nochmal die alten Falloutteile spielen, die Powerrüstungen waren schon immer ein Kernelement der Falloutspiele, schon seit Fallout 1.


----------



## Tomek92 (9. November 2015)

Bald ist es soweit


----------



## Robonator (9. November 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Hm, hab ich noch nicht raus gefunden.
> Ich hab sogar eine zweite Powerrüstung rum stehen. Allerdings hat die nur Torso und ein Bein. Der Rest ist nur Gestell.^^
> Keine Ahnung ob ich die komplettieren kann.



Ja wenn du R drückst kann du Teile "ranbauen" indem du sie in das Inventar der Powerrüstung tust^^ 


Irgendwer hatte gefragt und nein ich hab auch ältere Fallouts gespielt. Übrigens kleiner spoiler aber eine wichtige Warnung (Nix mit der Story)


Spoiler



sobald man in diese eine Stadt kommt, dessen namen ich vergessen hab, wo ein Super Duper Markt steht und direkt daneben ein Parkhaus das voller Ghule ist: Unten im Parkhaus ist ein Terminal mitdem man den Roboter daneben aktivieren kann. NICHT benutzen. Bei mir bleibt der Char IMMER hängen und kann sich nicht mehr bewegen nach dem aktivieren.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. November 2015)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Bald ist es soweit



Glaub ich net laut Steam erst um 3:00 Uhr oO.


Jajaja schluss mit Rüstung jetzt wisst ihr wie lange das her ist wo ichs letzte FO gespielt hab.
Da kann das mit den Powerrüstungen ja net so ein riesen Kern gewesen sein sonst würde ich mich da wohl besser erinnern


----------



## Leob12 (9. November 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Wieso quatsch hab alle teile gezockt und soweit ich mich erinnern kann wurden die rüstungen nie so in vordergrund gerückt bis auf FO4 jetzt.
> Aber schon ist einer anderer meinung kommen gleich wieder Leute die meinen man hätte kein plan ist ja heut normal.



Wo wird die Power Armor denn in den Vordergrund gerückt? Sie war schon immer Teil des Spiels und am Ende läuft jeder damit herum weil es einfach die beste Rüstung ist. 
Dass es nun eine Einstiegsanimation gibt, Energiezellen benötigt werden und man die Rüstung reparieren und verbessern kann ist doch nicht negativ sondern für mich sogar ziemlich positiv. 

Dein CoD-Vergleich ist halt absolut Banane das es die Rüstung eben schon 6 Jahre vor dem ersten CoD-Teil gab und solche Exosuits in CoD ohnehin erst Jahre später implementiert wurden. 

Nutz die Rüstung oder nicht, deine Sache. Du magst die Rüstung nicht, ok, legitim und dagegen sagt keiner was.  Die Power-Armor als "CoD-Ding" zu bezeichnen ist einfach totaler Unsinn, aus mehreren Gründen die jetzt schon mehrmals genannt wurden. Das hat nichts mit "sobald jemand anderer Meinung ist" zu tun. Vergleich die Rüstung doch gleich mit den Titans aus Titanfall  oder mit der MJOLNIR-Armor des Master Chief und wie das alles abgekupfert wurde. 

Power Armor magst du nicht, ok, legitim, sagt keiner was dagegen. Aber es mit CoD zu vergleichen


----------



## riedochs (9. November 2015)

Die Steuerung am PC ist bescheiden, wenn man allerdings die PipBoy App wird es brauchbarer. Habe die App auf meinem iPad, funzt bis auf die lokale Karte bestens.


----------



## Tomek92 (9. November 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Glaub ich net laut Steam erst um 3:00 Uhr oO.
> 
> 
> Jajaja schluss mit Rüstung jetzt wisst ihr wie lange das her ist wo ichs letzte FO gespielt hab.
> Da kann das mit den Powerrüstungen ja net so ein riesen Kern gewesen sein sonst würde ich mich da wohl besser erinnern



Also bei mir nicht  Hoffe ich zumindest, steht in "ungefähr einer Stunde" was da sicher schon ab 23 Uhr steht von daher passts !


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. November 2015)

Na dann vor 2h stande noch in 5h wird es freigeschalten


----------



## Tomek92 (9. November 2015)

Naja ich hoffe jetzt mal nicht weil dann leg ich mich nochmal hin <_< werden es ja gleich erfahren.


----------



## Robonator (9. November 2015)

Ka wies bei euch ist, aber bei mir in der Bibliothek kann ich nun auch ohne VPN auf Play drücken.


----------



## Tomek92 (9. November 2015)

Auf Play drücken ja, passieren tut da aber nix 

Edit: jetzt lädt er noch was runter und entpackt es, scheint also zu klappen. Gleich gehts los


----------



## Leob12 (10. November 2015)

riedochs schrieb:


> Die Steuerung am PC ist bescheiden, wenn man allerdings die PipBoy App wird es brauchbarer. Habe die App auf meinem iPad, funzt bis auf die lokale Karte bestens.



Ok, wenigstens etwas. Aber ich hab leider kein Tablet sondern nur mein kleine Z3 compact  
Funktioniert das auch auf einem zweiten Monitor? Ich hab nämlich noch meinen alten 1440x900 px Monitor rumstehen.


----------



## Tomek92 (10. November 2015)

Kann mir einer sagen ob ich die Sprache auf Englisch, die Untertitel aber auf Deutsch stellen kann ?


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (10. November 2015)

funktioniert sli nicht, hat auch eienr das problem?..
in welcher zeit leben wir eigentlich..


----------



## Leitwolf200 (10. November 2015)

SLI=nische also net wichtig
21:9 wird auch net supportet.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmkZ_JkJibU

Hier ne Lösung!?


----------



## Invisiblo (10. November 2015)

Die Steuerung ist echt soo kacke und umständlich, dass ich überlege mit dem 360-Pad zu spielen. 

Hat das schon wer ausprobiert und kann es im Vergleich mit M+T bewerten?


----------



## Silvana_ (10. November 2015)

Kann mir das jemand mit dem Strom erklären?
Kann mir jemand erklären wie man Strom bekommt? Schade dass man nicht jedes Haus zerstören kann, ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Effie (10. November 2015)

Ich würde ja helfen, komme aber nicht mal bis zum Strom da mir Kupfer fehlt.
Hab ein paar Lampen zerstört und Kupfer gefunden, wo finde ich mehr?


----------



## RavionHD (10. November 2015)

Wo finde ich Früchte zum Anpflanzen? 

@Effie
Den Stromgenerator gleich neben den Brunnen setzen, das reicht aus!


----------



## Robonator (10. November 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wo finde ich Früchte zum Anpflanzen?
> 
> @Effie
> Den Stromgenerator gleich neben den Brunnen setzen, das reicht aus!



Überall inner Welt. 
Nur mal so als Info: Man hat ein Limit von maximalen Gebäuden die man in die Siedlung setzen darf... Hab grad versucht meine Siedlung mit ein paar Zäunen halt abzusichern und Stromkabel zu verlegen -> Bäm  direkt ans Limit gestoßen. Hab nun halbfertige Gebäude rumstehen und viele Sachen fehlen mir noch, aber ich darf dort jetzt nix mehr bauen weil Bethesda meint ich dürfe ja nicht mehr  
Außerdem kann man seine Powerrüstung auch optisch jetzt anpassen. Hab z.B. Militärskins, Minutemanskin, Hotrodskin etc. Die einzelnen Teile lassen sich auch aufrüsten und mit besonderen Boni bestücken (Helmlampe in verschiedenen Farben, Stealthboy etc etc)


----------



## RavionHD (10. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Überall inner Welt.
> Nur mal so als Info: Man hat ein Limit von maximalen Gebäuden die man in die Siedlung setzen darf... Hab grad versucht meine Siedlung mit ein paar Zäunen halt abzusichern und Stromkabel zu verlegen -> Bäm  direkt ans Limit gestoßen. Hab nun halbfertige Gebäude rumstehen und viele Sachen fehlen mir noch, aber ich darf dort jetzt nix mehr bauen weil Bethesda meint ich dürfe ja nicht mehr
> Außerdem kann man seine Powerrüstung auch optisch jetzt anpassen. Hab z.B. Militärskins, Minutemanskin, Hotrodskin etc. Die einzelnen Teile lassen sich auch aufrüsten und mit besonderen Boni bestücken (Helmlampe in verschiedenen Farben, Stealthboy etc etc)



Finde ich in der Stadt Sanctuary auch Früchte zum Anpflanzen?

Außerdem, wenn Du zuviel gebaut hast einfach abbauen, sollte ja nichts kosten, oder?


----------



## Silvana_ (10. November 2015)

Schade dass man nicht jedes Haus zerstören kann, ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Robonator (10. November 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Finde ich in der Stadt Sanctuary auch Früchte zum Anpflanzen?
> 
> Außerdem, wenn Du zuviel gebaut hast einfach abbauen, sollte ja nichts kosten, oder?



Ja dort gibt es ein paar, hinter irgendeinem der Häuser war plötzlich ne mini Farm. 
Abreissen geht, klar, aber dann würd ich ja meine mühsam erbaute Verteidigungslinie wieder abreissen und das ist ja nicht der Sinn der Sache 
Es wird allerdings auch nirgends erklärt ob Angriffe von überall oder wirklich nur vom quasi Haupteingang aus kommen können



Silvana_ schrieb:


> Schade dass man nicht jedes Haus zerstören kann, ist das bei euch auch so?


Ja ist normal.


----------



## Silvana_ (10. November 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LvubPRR1D8 SPOILER FREIES Video über Fallout 4 Gebäude bauen, ist ganz lustig.


----------



## FortuneHunter (10. November 2015)

Silvana_ schrieb:


> Schade dass man nicht jedes Haus zerstören kann, ist das bei euch auch so?



Laut meinen Informationen kann man nur Häuser zerstören die nicht mehr bewohnbar sind ... Nachprüfen kann ich es aber erst gegen Abend nach der Arbeit.


----------



## Rizzard (10. November 2015)

Lauter Architekten hier.
Sanctuary sieht bei mir nach etlichen Stunden genau so aus wie zu Beginn. Ist nachwievor das zerstörte Dorf.
Ich werd mit dem Basenbau noch ein Weilchen warten. Das Ödland hat bisher Vorrang.




Robonator schrieb:


> Ja wenn du R drückst kann du Teile "ranbauen"  indem du sie in das Inventar der Powerrüstung tust^^



Wenn ich R drücke, hmmm.
Soll ich R1, R2 oder R3 drücken?^^
Du meinst ich kann die Teile in den Bestand der Powerrrüstung transferieren, aber dazu müsste ich sie ja erst mal herstellen (sofern das geht).


----------



## Grestorn (10. November 2015)

Ich hab gestern nach Mitternacht noch ca. 90 Minuten in die PC Version gesteckt. Was ich gesehen habe, hat mir sehr gefallen. Kein Grafikfeuerwerk wie Batman:AK oder AC:Unity, aber sehr stimmige und solider Look - m.E. auf einem Level mit Witcher 3 (wobei ich auch noch nicht soooo viel gesehen habe). 

Ein Problem ist aber so gut wie ein Plot Stopper: 

Wenn ich mich an einem Terminal im Valut anmelde, direkt nachdem ich aufgewacht bin, bleibt die Steuerung "klemmen", wenn ich das Terminal verlasse (mit Tab, wie angeschrieben). D.h. mein Charakter lässt sich dann nicht mehr bewegen sondern steht wie angewurzelt vor dem Terminal. Ich kann den Blickwinkel mit der Maus weiterhin steuern und das Spiel reagiert auch auf einige Tasten (ESC z.B.), aber ich komme nicht mehr vom Fleck. Auch Speichern ist dann nicht mehr möglich. 


Habt ihr das auch? Oder bin nur ich betroffen?


----------



## stoney242 (10. November 2015)

Ich hab es heute Nacht nur bis kurz nach der Charaktererstellung geschafft. Die Grafik finde ich bisher vollkommen in Ordnung. Die Steuerung ist wirklich sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Ich probiere es heute Abend ausführlicher aus, vielleicht teste ich dann auch mal die Controllersteuerung. Mal ne dumme Frage (da ich nicht F3 und F:NV gezockt habe), wie wechselt man
eigentlich die Perspektive? War irgendwie zu blind und zu müde, um etwas in den Einstellungen zu finden.


----------



## Effie (10. November 2015)

@stoney
Per Mausrad oder kurzem drücken der V- Taste


----------



## Grestorn (10. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern nach Mitternacht noch ca. 90 Minuten in die PC Version gesteckt. Was ich gesehen habe, hat mir sehr gefallen. Kein Grafikfeuerwerk wie Batman:AK oder AC:Unity, aber sehr stimmige und solider Look - m.E. auf einem Level mit Witcher 3 (wobei ich auch noch nicht soooo viel gesehen habe).
> 
> Ein Problem ist aber so gut wie ein Plot Stopper:
> 
> ...



Ich hab selbst einen Fix für dieses Problem gefunden. Ich denke, es wird noch viele andere treffen. 

Die Lösung lautet: Das Spiel darf nicht auf Frameraten deutlich über 60 fps laufen. Dann bleiben diverse UI-Elemente hängen. 120+ fps sind schon zu viel. Bei meinem System hilft also auch kein VSync, denn das limitiert "nur" auf 144 Hz. Ich hab mir erst mal beholfen, in dem ich DSR aktiviert habe, ich bin jetzt meist zwischen 50 und 70 fps, das scheint für's erste zu helfen. 

Schon der erste Patch notwendig...


----------



## SLNC (10. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich hab selbst einen Fix für dieses Problem gefunden. Ich denke, es wird noch viele andere treffen.
> 
> Die Lösung lautet: Das Spiel darf nicht auf Frameraten deutlich über 60 fps laufen. Dann bleiben diverse UI-Elemente hängen. 120+ fps sind schon zu viel. Bei meinem System hilft also auch kein VSync, denn das limitiert "nur" auf 144 Hz. Ich hab mir erst mal beholfen, in dem ich DSR aktiviert habe, ich bin jetzt meist zwischen 50 und 70 fps, das scheint für's erste zu helfen.
> 
> Schon der erste Patch notwendig...



Bethesda halt...


----------



## stoney242 (10. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich hab selbst einen Fix für dieses Problem gefunden. Ich denke, es wird noch viele andere treffen.
> 
> Die Lösung lautet: Das Spiel darf nicht auf Frameraten deutlich über 60 fps laufen. Dann bleiben diverse UI-Elemente hängen. 120+ fps sind schon zu viel. Bei meinem System hilft also auch kein VSync, denn das limitiert "nur" auf 144 Hz. Ich hab mir erst mal beholfen, in dem ich DSR aktiviert habe, ich bin jetzt meist zwischen 50 und 70 fps, das scheint für's erste zu helfen.
> 
> Schon der erste Patch notwendig...



Oha, da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Bei mir läuft es momentan auch deutlich über 60 FPS, bin bisher aber noch nicht stecken geblieben, aber ich habe ja auch noch nicht viel gemacht.
Schade, dass es doch ein paar relativ schwerwiegende negative Punkte gibt. Die Steuerung ist bisher für mich der größte negative Punkt. Sogar so groß, dass ich momentan am überlegen bin,
es bei Steam doch erst mal wieder zurückzugeben und es mir dann wesentlich später zu holen. Mal schauen. 2 Stunden testen darf ich es ja bei Steam.


----------



## Grestorn (10. November 2015)

Ich komm mit der Steuerung gut klar. Leichte Verbesserungen verglichen mit Skyrim/Fallout 3. 

Was genau habt ihr denn für Probleme mit der Steuerung?


----------



## stoney242 (10. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich komm mit der Steuerung gut klar. Leichte Verbesserungen verglichen mit Skyrim/Fallout 3.
> 
> Was genau habt ihr denn für Probleme mit der Steuerung?



Ich finde es schon recht umständlich teilweise, das ganze fängt ja schon bei der Charaktererstellung an.
Wie gesagt, ich probiere es heute mal mit dem Controller, wobei ich ja bei der Egoperspektive eindeutig Maus und Tastatur bevorzugen würde.


----------



## Lendox (10. November 2015)

Irgendjemand mit einer AMD Grafikkarte der das Spiel schon hat: Mich würde interessieren, ob SGSSAA aus dem CCC bei Fallout 4 funktioniert.  (Kann im Treiber aktiviert werden)


----------



## Andinistrator (10. November 2015)

Interessanter ist der NexusMod welche die Grafik schonmal verbessert. Ohne - mit der R9 390 nitro, max Settings 1440p flüssige 55-60FPS. Der Grafikmod probier ich mal aus.

Controller oder Tastatur: Es spielt sich tatsächlich besser mit z.B. einem XBOX Controller, mMn.


----------



## riedochs (10. November 2015)

Heute Abend mal testen: Enhanced Wasteland Preset at Fallout 4 Nexus - Mods and community
Bisher langweilt sich meine GTX980ti etwas mit F4


----------



## Andinistrator (10. November 2015)

riedochs schrieb:


> Heute Abend mal testen: Enhanced Wasteland Preset at Fallout 4 Nexus - Mods and community
> Bisher langweilt sich meine GTX980ti etwas mit F4



Vor allem wenn man vorher Witcher 3 gespielt hat  Irgendwie fühlte man sich nach Skyrim zurückversetzt. Bombe ist die Standardgrafik ohne Mod ja nicht.


----------



## Grestorn (10. November 2015)

Habt ihr rausgefunden welche Namen gesprochen werden (in der englischen Version)? Mein Name (Martin) ist offenbar nicht dabei... 

Kann ich den Namen nachträglich noch irgendwie ändern?


----------



## Zybba (10. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Habt ihr rausgefunden welche Namen gesprochen  werden (in der englischen Version)? Mein Name (Martin) ist offenbar  nicht dabei...


http://hastebin.com/raw/ovayuyalej
Stammt angeblich komplett aus den Gamefiles und sollte somit vollständig sein.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Kann ich den Namen nachträglich noch irgendwie ändern?


Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Robonator (10. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Habt ihr rausgefunden welche Namen gesprochen werden (in der englischen Version)? Mein Name (Martin) ist offenbar nicht dabei...
> 
> Kann ich den Namen nachträglich noch irgendwie ändern?




Es gibt knapp tausend Namen aber mir ist auch aufgefallen das die einfach nicht ausgeprochen werden. Das scheint wohl nur in der englischen Sprachausgabe zu funzen oder so. 
Fallout 4: List of Names Codsworth Says
Martin ist z.B. auch auf der Liste. 

Auf Reddit meinen übrigens einige das die Nvidia Godrays schlechter aussehen als wenn man sie auf low stellt, dafür aber um die 30 Fps fressen sollen. Wenn also noch jemand außer mir diese massiven Performanceprobleme hat wäre es evtl. ne Idee die mal auszumachen.

Was das ändern vom Namen angeht: Kannst ja mal probieren via Console "Showracemenu" einzugeben.


----------



## stoney242 (10. November 2015)

Irgendwie kommen immer mehr Dinge hinzu, wobei das mit den Namen ja wirklich nur eine Kleinigkeit ist.
Ich weiß gerade echt nicht was mich mehr stört, die Steuerung oder das Problem mit den hohen FPS. So oder so, bin ich doch mittlerweile ziemlich enttäuscht leider.


----------



## Zybba (10. November 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Ich weiß gerade echt nicht was mich mehr stört, die Steuerung oder das Problem mit den hohen FPS. So oder so, bin ich doch mittlerweile ziemlich enttäuscht leider.


Falls es um die Maussteuerung geht:
How to make Fallout 4 PC not feel like shit

Falls nicht: Pech gehabt. 
Ich könnte wohl damit leben, dass man nicht alle Tasten frei belegen kann.
Aber ich will mich nicht durch diese auf Gamepads ausgelegten Menüs wühlen.
Sobald ein brauchbarer Fix erscheint, werde ich es wohl kaufen.


----------



## Lg3 (10. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Es gibt knapp tausend Namen aber mir ist auch aufgefallen das die einfach nicht ausgeprochen werden. Das scheint wohl nur in der englischen Sprachausgabe zu funzen oder so.



Jap.. im Untertitel steht zwar das Cods meinen namen sagt, aber tut er nicht  Funktioniert wohl echt nur in Englisch, schade ^^


----------



## Rolk (10. November 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Jap.. im Untertitel steht zwar das Cods meinen namen sagt, aber tut er nicht  Funktioniert wohl echt nur in Englisch, schade ^^



Bleibt die Frage ist das ein bug oder so geplant?


----------



## Robonator (10. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich hab selbst einen Fix für dieses Problem gefunden. Ich denke, es wird noch viele andere treffen.
> 
> Die Lösung lautet: Das Spiel darf nicht auf Frameraten deutlich über 60 fps laufen. Dann bleiben diverse UI-Elemente hängen. 120+ fps sind schon zu viel. Bei meinem System hilft also auch kein VSync, denn das limitiert "nur" auf 144 Hz. Ich hab mir erst mal beholfen, in dem ich DSR aktiviert habe, ich bin jetzt meist zwischen 50 und 70 fps, das scheint für's erste zu helfen.
> 
> Schon der erste Patch notwendig...




Ich muss sagen das es allerdings nicht daran liegen kann. Hängen blieb ich auch schon immer wieder als ich meine FPS noch auf 60 gelockt hatte. Ist bei mir immer so ne 50:50 Chance ob es funzt oder nicht. Hab mir erst vorkurzem die FPS entsperrt und ich bleibe nun ebenfalls dran hängen.


----------



## Rizzard (10. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Habt ihr rausgefunden welche Namen gesprochen werden (in der englischen Version)? Mein Name (Martin) ist offenbar nicht dabei...
> 
> Kann ich den Namen nachträglich noch irgendwie ändern?



In den Tipps beim laden stand mal, das man bei einem Arzt oder Chirurgen sein Aussehen ändern lassen kann. Evtl kann man da auch wieder seinen Namen neu vergeben.


----------



## Andinistrator (10. November 2015)

Ich dachte nur 1x beim Verlassen vom ersten Bunker hat man nochmal die Chance.


----------



## Invisiblo (10. November 2015)

Texturen auf RAGE-Niveau. 

Dialoge sind ziemlich schlecht und werden z.T. mitten im Satz abgebrochen und der nächste Satz fängt an. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich jemals in meinem Leben mit einer so miserablen M+T-Steuerung konfrontiert wurde.

Bin jetzt 3 Stunden im Spiel und noch kommt nicht so richtig Fahrt auf.


----------



## stoney242 (10. November 2015)

Ich habe es gerade bei Steam zurückgegeben und hole es mir dann irgendwann als Goty, dann ist der Modsupport auch voll ausgebaut und die Probleme hoffentlich beseitigt.


----------



## TheExorzist (10. November 2015)

Hat hier sonst noch jemand einen Gsync Monitor? 

Ich hab das Spiel gestern Abend nur mal kurz angespielt und war geradezu geschockt von den Schwankungen in der Framerate bei meiner 970 GTX. Im ersten Vault gings dauernd auf und ab von 70-120 fps - und die Differenzen vermag nicht mal Gsync aufzufangen. Von daher dachte ich daran die Frames auf 60 zu kappen. Soll ich das über die Nvidia Systemsteuerung machen oder über RTSS?  Und funktioniert dann Gsync überhaupt noch richtig?

Kann mir da jemand vielleicht helfen?


----------



## Andinistrator (10. November 2015)

Gibt es schon einen ulimited weight mod? Die Teile in div. Kisten abzulegen wie damals in Skyrim halte ich für Verschwendung meiner Lebenszeit  Gern per PN wer hierzu eine Info hat.


----------



## Memphys (10. November 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Gibt es schon einen ulimited weight mod? Die Teile in div. Kisten abzulegen wie damals in Skyrim halte ich für Verschwendung meiner Lebenszeit  Gern per PN wer hierzu eine Info hat.



Guck dir die Cheats aus den alten Teilen an, bin mir zu 90% sicher, dass die gleich geblieben sein werden


----------



## mueslee84 (10. November 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Falls es um die Maussteuerung geht:
> How to make Fallout 4 PC not feel like shit
> 
> Falls nicht: Pech gehabt.
> ...



Problem 3: The FOV is locked at 70/80 because you're playing this on a couch from 8 feet away with a controller, right? Oh, you aren't?

Oh, yes I am  (bin trotzdem PC master race)


----------



## Fexzz (10. November 2015)

Extreme Perfomanceprobleme. Der Anfang im Haus und aufm Weg zur Vault lief alles wie Butter, aber 



Spoiler



alles danach wie *******. Seitdem ich im Cryopod aufgewacht bin bin ich nicht mehr über 35 FPS gekommen. Bin nun draußen in der verwüsteten Stadt und hab echt keine Lust mehr. Ob Ultra, low oder high, ich komm nicht über 35 FPS. Die ganzen Spielereien in der Ini hab ich auch schon gemacht (iPresetInterval auf 0 etc) - nix. Zugegeben, meine GTX 670 und i7 2600k sind nicht mehr die neusten, aber so gut dass ich da selbst auf Low nur 35FPS kriege sieht Fallout nun wirklich nicht aus...


----------



## Rizzard (10. November 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> .....
> Dialoge sind ziemlich schlecht und werden z.T. mitten im Satz abgebrochen und der nächste Satz fängt an.
> ...



Stimmt, auch so ein Manko was ich jetzt schon öfters hatte. Ich weis garnicht mehr bei welchem Spiel ich das zuletzt hatte. Evtl bei DA:I.


----------



## Robonator (10. November 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Stimmt, auch so ein Manko was ich jetzt schon öfters hatte. Ich weis garnicht mehr bei welchem Spiel ich das zuletzt hatte. Evtl bei DA:I.



Versucht euch mal diese Aufzeichnungen anzuhören, da labern mehrere Stimmen dauernd übereinander so das man nichts mehr versteht


----------



## GeneralGonzo (10. November 2015)

Hrhr, die kleinen freundlichen Bugs - hab ich doch vorher gesagt


----------



## Nightslaver (10. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Versucht euch mal diese Aufzeichnungen anzuhören, da labern mehrere Stimmen dauernd übereinander so das man nichts mehr versteht



Tja, ist halt toll wen Text nur noch gesprochen wird und man nicht lesen darf. Ein hoch auf die Lesefaulheit.


----------



## Lg3 (10. November 2015)

Ohne VATS wäre ich echt hilflos auf der PS4, treffe einfach nichts mit Controller


----------



## Rizzard (10. November 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Ohne VATS wäre ich echt hilflos auf der PS4, treffe einfach nichts mit Controller



Daher habe ich Wahrnehmung und Beweglichkeit hoch geskillt.^^


----------



## Silvana_ (10. November 2015)

Also die Grafik ist WEITAUS besser als es in den Testvideos gezeigt wurde! Und WEITAUS besser als in Skyrim. Ich weiß nicht warum alle Tests etwas Negatives sagen oder uns falsche Bilder zeigen, aber mein Fallout 4 was ich in Steam habe, dass hat eine viel bessere Grafik als in den Tests gezeigt wurde. Kann auch sein, dass die Testversionen eine abgespeckte Grafikvariante hatten. Mir ist der FPS Cap von 60 FPS aufgefallen. Warum dass in dem Tests die ich gelesen habe (Gamestar zum Beispiel) nicht gesagt wurde, ist mir schleierhaft.

Bei mir werden aber Dialoge einfach mitten im Satz abgebrochen und es fängt mit dem nächsten Satz an, sehr schade. Desweiteren ist mir aufgefallen, als ich mit dem schwarzen Mann und dem Hut im Haus geredet habe haben andere Personen im Hintergrund geredet, so dass man nicht vernünftig zuhören geschweige denn lesen konnte.


----------



## gangville (10. November 2015)

wie kann man denn die vertikale synchronisierung ausschalten?
unter einstellungen finde ich sie nicht


----------



## Robonator (10. November 2015)

gangville schrieb:


> wie kann man denn die vertikale synchronisierung ausschalten?
> unter einstellungen finde ich sie nicht




Musst du in der .ini machen:



> DISABLE V-SYNC
> 1) Go to your fallout4 folder in documents, mine is located in "C:\Users\Ash\Documents\My Games\Fallout4\"
> 2) Open Fallout4Prefs.ini with your preferred text editor.
> 3) Find the line iPresentInterval=1 and simply change the 1 to a 0.
> 4) Save the .ini and close the file.


----------



## gangville (10. November 2015)

danke ich glaube das kann man auch via treibereinstellungen machen, oder?


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (10. November 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> SLI=nische also net wichtig
> 21:9 wird auch net supportet.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmkZ_JkJibU
> ...



ich danke dir, es funktioniert nun wunderbar :]


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. November 2015)

21:9 geht nicht ?


----------



## Ralle@ (10. November 2015)

AMD hat bei Fallout 4 einen sehr schweren stand, wenn ich mir das so ansehe.

Fallout 4: PC graphics performance benchmark review - DirectX 11: graphics card performance Full HD & WHQD


----------



## Valdasaar (10. November 2015)

Habe kurz reingeschnuppert, werde aber ein paar Updates warten bevor ich mich in ein weiteres Fallout Abenteuer schürze.


----------



## Schmidde (10. November 2015)

Hat noch jemand Grafikfehler wenn das DSR von NVidia nutzt?

!Achtung! Könnte evtl Spoiler sein, wobei ich erst 30Min Spielzeit hab 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das Problem tritt (glaube ich) dann auf wenn Lichtquellen im Raum sind die Gameworks nutzen.
Neuer Treiber is schon druff


----------



## gangville (10. November 2015)

kurze frage
wieso sieht der anfangsmenubild auf der ps4 so scharf aus und auf dem PC nicht?
liegt es aufgrund der portierung?

Edit: hat jemand noch den terminalbug bei der pc version?

MFG


----------



## iltisjim (10. November 2015)

Nur mal eine allgemeine Frage.
Wenn ich so im ödland Rumm laufe felt  mir manchmal auf das Texturen wie zb bei der eingestürzten Brücke oder kleine Straßen Abschnitte sehr unscharf sind als wäre die Textur nicht geladen. Habe die Einstellungen alle auf extrem und in der ini nichts verändert. Habe nur die sli Funktion mit nvidia Inspektor eingeschaltet.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. November 2015)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Frage. 

Du erwartest zum Release ein funktionierendes Spiel mit SLi Unterstützung?

Wie verhält es sich denn mit einer Karte, genauso ?


----------



## Andinistrator (10. November 2015)

Andinistrator schrieb:


> Gibt es schon einen ulimited weight mod? Die Teile in div. Kisten abzulegen wie damals in Skyrim halte ich für Verschwendung meiner Lebenszeit  Gern per PN wer hierzu eine Info hat.



Fallout 4 mehr tragen - verschwende nicht deine Lebenszeit inGame Gegenstände zu sortieren  400h sind die Angabe vom Spiel O.o


Spoiler



Konsole öffnen mit ö
Folgendes eingeben: player.setAV carryweight 10000
Enter


Passt


----------



## -Shorty- (10. November 2015)

Cheateralarm 

Sowas könnte man auch in einen Spoiler packen...


----------



## iltisjim (10. November 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Frage.
> 
> Du erwartest zum Release ein funktionierendes Spiel mit SLi Unterstützung?
> 
> Wie verhält es sich denn mit einer Karte, genauso ?



Danke für den Hinweis ^^
Also jetzt meine Frage. 
Habt ihr auch so Grafik Bugs? Habe es beim Dickicht Ausgrabung ziemlich am Anfang ziemlich krass. Sieht holt total verschwommen und nicht fertig geladen aus.


----------



## HisN (10. November 2015)

*gröhl*

Irgend ein Story-Bug in Diamond City,
ich habe Piper ohne Wäsche bestimmt 10x umgeschossen und bin dann nicht nach Diamond City reingekommen während sie in Unterwäsche vor der Tür stand.

Ein Glück hatte ich alte Spielstände. Aber bis ich das mal gerafft hatte.


----------



## iltisjim (10. November 2015)

Da hast du wohl recht geh wohl zu blauäugig dran. Hatte das Problem jetzt auch nicht mehr konnte jetzt die Mission ganz normal abschließen. 
Andere Frage. 
Kann man den vault Teck panzer auch sich schicken lassen oder miss ich mit dem die ganze zeit spazieren gehen?
Und kann man die mods an den Waffen wie zb ein Bajonett auch entfernen und einlagern und die Waffe sagen wir mal zerkleinern in Stahl Kupfer ect....?


----------



## Grestorn (10. November 2015)

gangville schrieb:


> Edit: hat jemand noch den terminalbug bei der pc version?



Ja, das passiert wenn man sehr hohe Frameraten hat (> 120fps). Eventuell auch nur in Zusammenhang mit GSync. 

Lösung: Die Framerate im Treiber auf 120 fps begrenzen.


----------



## Grestorn (10. November 2015)

Ich hab aber auch eine Frage... Ich hab die Aufforderung bekommen, die "Tato" Pflanze zu "reparieren". Ich sehe aber keine Möglichkeit das zu tun. Wie repariere ich denn etwas in dem Workshop?


----------



## HisN (10. November 2015)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Und kann man die mods an den Waffen wie zb ein Bajonett auch entfernen und einlagern und die Waffe sagen wir mal zerkleinern in Stahl Kupfer ect....?



Die Waffen zerkleinern ist kein Problem. So wie alles andere auch, werden auch die Waffen zerkleinert.


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ja, das passiert wenn man sehr hohe Frameraten hat (> 120fps). Eventuell auch nur in Zusammenhang mit GSync.
> 
> Lösung: Die Framerate im Treiber auf 120 fps begrenzen.


Die Gamebryo-Engine kann einfach Dinge, die sonst keine Engine kann.


----------



## FortuneHunter (10. November 2015)

Hab eben fast den Schreck meines Lebens bekommen. Untersuche einen improviesierten Zeltverschlag in der Nähe der Vault 111 und überlege grade ob ich mich da niederlege, als plötzlich 2 Mirelurks unter meinen Füßen hervorbrechen.
Das war vielleicht ne Schrecksekunde.
Hab dann schnell die Beine in die Hand genommen und habe Fersengeld gegeben ... Auf dem Weg kommen mir ein paar Raiders entgegen, die zum Glück keine Zeit haben sich mit mir zu befassen, da meine Eindrucksvollen Verfolger ihre ganze Aufmerksamkeit erforderten.
Etwas später konnte ich dann im Schleichmodus ihre Leichen looten. 

Solche Momente machen für mich das Falloutfeeling aus ... Jeder Schritt kann dein letzter sein. 

Konnte jetzt erst 3 Stunden spielen, aber bin wieder voll in der Welt drin.


Ruhepause nach der ganzen Aufregung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle82 (10. November 2015)

Hatte FO3 damals auf der PS3 gezockt; Steuerung via Controller hat mir gefallen, sodass ich FO4 (PC) nun auch wieder mittels Controller zocke... Komme damit auch jetzt wieder sehr gut klar und habe nach diversen Kommentaren M+T gar nicht erst probiert (zumal es sich auf dem Sofa eh etwas verkomplizieren würde^^)... Freue mich auf weitere Erkundungen/Spielstunden! Kleinere Probleme/Bugs sind bei der Komplexität des Games für mich akzeptabel; wird mit der Zeit sicher besser. Bis jetzt aber für mich eine Runde Sache...


----------



## DerLachs (10. November 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Hab eben fast den Schreck meines Lebens bekommen. Untersuche einen improviesierten Zeltverschlag in der Nähe der Vault 111 und überlege grade ob ich mich da niederlege, als plötzlich 2 Mirelurks unter meinen Füßen hervorbrechen.
> Das war vielleicht ne Schrecksekunde.
> Hab dann schnell die Beine in die Hand genommen und habe Fersengeld gegeben ... Auf dem Weg kommen mir ein paar Raiders entgegen, die zum Glück keine Zeit haben sich mit mir zu befassen, da meine Eindrucksvollen Verfolger ihre ganze Aufmerksamkeit erforderten.
> Etwas später konnte ich dann im Schleichmodus ihre Leichen looten.
> ...


Sowas Ähnliches ist mir auch passiert. Vor Schreck habe ich mir die Kopfhörer vom Kopf gerissen.


----------



## pc_her (10. November 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mit meinem PC (i5 3450, Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X) mehr FPS bei Fallout 4 bekomme?

Habe die Lichtstrahlenqualität schon auf Niedrig, alles andere wie der Launcher vorgeschlagen hat auf Extrem. 
Trotzdem bekomme ich InGame laut der Steam-FPS Anzeige meist nur ~40  FPS, manchmal darunter, manchmal darüber, aber nie über 60 FPS.
Deswegen habe ich auch nie ein wirklich flüssiges Spielgefühl, weil es eben immer wieder unter die 40 FPS geht.. 

Tag/Nacht ist kein Unterschied, habe auch schon die Einstellungen auf Hoch zurückgeschraubt - ebenfalls kein Unterschied.

Irgendwie ist das doch nicht normal oder limitiert der Prozessor etwa schon?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Leob12 (10. November 2015)

Gameworks Effekte via .ini Datei ausschalten kann helfen.


----------



## Gripschi (10. November 2015)

Fallout ist was die Grafik angeht ne Dame...

Ich hab Probleme es ordentlich auf 60FPS zu bringen mit ner 780Ti und Kumpel läuft es mit 970 flüssig...

Naja Ich mags trotzdem , da lohnt sich auch Mutterns meckern wegen bissel viel F4 suchten *hust*

Netter Bug: Wenn man nach Sanctum rein geht ist da gleich eine Kochstelle. Als Ich mit der Truppe aus Concord kam und mich hinsetze griffen die mich direkt an . Nett oder?


----------



## Robonator (11. November 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die Gamebryo-Engine kann einfach Dinge, die sonst keine Engine kann.



Mann soll das übrigens ändern können:



> [–]459pm*eupward* 1774 Punkte vor 7 Stunden*x3
> Howdy! Semi-veteran Bethesda game modder here, mess with the variable "ifpsclamp" in the INI files.
> iFPSClamp=60 - The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Message Board for PC - GameFAQs
> If you set ifpsclamp to 60 that will become the standard framerate, anything above or below will speed up or slow down the game. If you can run at a constant 144 fps on your 144hz monitor, set your ifpsclamp to 140 or around there. This is how I was able to play at 75hz in skyrim without any noticeable slowdowns or superspeeds.
> ...







Gripschi schrieb:


> Fallout ist was die Grafik angeht ne Dame...
> 
> Ich hab Probleme es ordentlich auf 60FPS zu bringen mit ner 780Ti und Kumpel läuft es mit 970 flüssig...



Kenn ich. Gestern lief es bei mir noch gut, heute absolut beschissen obwohl ich die Grafik noch weiter runtergeschraubt hab.


----------



## RavionHD (11. November 2015)

Hey Leute,
ich habe meine Powerrüstung "verloren", habe sie irgendwo ausgezogen und finde sie nun nicht mehr ().
Wie kann ich sie wieder finden?
Da muss es doch was geben.


----------



## Robonator (11. November 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich habe meine Powerrüstung "verloren", habe sie irgendwo ausgezogen und finde sie nun nicht mehr ().
> Wie kann ich sie wieder finden?
> Da muss es doch was geben.



Meine wurde quasi zu mir geported als ich eine der Werkstätten dafür verwendet habe. Ansonsten ist sie bei mir auch auf der Map markiert.


----------



## Silvana_ (11. November 2015)

Warum läuft das bei euch über 60 FPS? Bei mir bleibt der bei 60 FPS immer hängen?`(Ich hab einen 144 HZ Monitor)

Steam Community :: Screenshot :: ??? Den Screenshot habe ich grade aufgenommen, das ist vielleicht 50 Meter von meinem Zuhause weg. Also schon irgendwie blöd oder?

Die Quest "Der erste Schritt" verschwindet nicht. Sie ist abgeschlossen und ich habe mit dem Siedler geredet, aber sie wird immernoch als aktiv gekennzeichnet und ich soll immernoch mit den Siedlern reden, aber der Siedler mit dem ich reden soll, handelt nur mit mir. Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## FortuneHunter (11. November 2015)

Gestern Mirkeluks heute RAD-Skorpione ... Das Spiel will das ich eine Herzinfakt bekomme. Von Mienen etc ganz zu schweigen ... Habe eben sehr guten Loot gefunden, da fliegt mir beim weggehen eine Mine um die Ohren ... GAME OVER.
Fallout at is Best ..
Die viel beschworenen Technischen Mängel sind zwar da, stören aber mein Spiel aktuell nicht. Es macht einfach nur Spaß ... habe nach den ganzen Diskussionen hier schlimmeres erwartet. 
Und an die Technikmacken habe ich mich wohl in 700 Stunden Skyrim gewöhnt, so dass sie für mich kaum noch ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## riedochs (11. November 2015)

Das einzige "schwerwiegende" Problem das ich bisher habe: In der PipBoy App auf dem iPad (iOS9) wird die lokale Map nicht dargestellt.


----------



## Rizzard (11. November 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Gestern Mirkeluks heute RAD-Skorpione ... Das Spiel will das ich eine Herzinfakt bekomme. Von Mienen etc ganz zu schweigen ... Habe eben sehr guten Loot gefunden, da fliegt mir beim weggehen eine Mine um die Ohren ... GAME OVER.
> Fallout at is Best ..
> .



Warte bis ein Heli vom Himmel geholt wird und dieser direkt auf dich abstürzt.
In FO4 kannst du innerhalb von Sekunden verrecken. Überall Minen, Granaten, Aggro Gegner, Selbstmörder, Explosionen uvm.
Mein bester Begleiter ist Quicksave.


----------



## Effie (11. November 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich habe meine Powerrüstung "verloren", habe sie irgendwo ausgezogen und finde sie nun nicht mehr ().
> Wie kann ich sie wieder finden?
> Da muss es doch was geben.


Hi,

die Powerrüstung sollte auf der Map markiert sein.
Bei mir ist Dogmeat verloren gegangen, trotz Wechsel des Begleiters und dazughöriger Zuweisung des Hundes zu einer Basis, ist dieser nicht auffindbar...


----------



## Rizzard (11. November 2015)

Effie schrieb:


> Bei mir ist Dogmeat verloren gegangen, trotz Wechsel des Begleiters und dazughöriger Zuweisung des Hundes zu einer Basis, ist dieser nicht auffindbar...



Dogmeat hab ich auch schon lange verloren. So schnell wie er da war, so schnell war er auch wieder verschwunden. Evtl ab da wo der Detective ins Spiel kam, vielleicht auch schon früher.


----------



## iltisjim (11. November 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Die Waffen zerkleinern ist kein Problem. So wie alles andere auch, werden auch die Waffen zerkleinert.




Aber wie? An der Werkbank wo ich modifizieren kann?


----------



## Grestorn (11. November 2015)

Ja, da gibt's eine Zerlegen Option (engl. "Scrap")


----------



## MfDoom (11. November 2015)

Kann man englisch mit deutschen Untertiteln spielen? Ich habe so Bock auf das Spiel, Fallout 3 war eins der besten Spiele aller Zeiten für mich.
Ich werde trotzdem erstmal den Witcher3 durchspielen


----------



## Robonator (11. November 2015)

> In FO4 kannst du innerhalb von Sekunden verrecken. Überall Minen, Granaten, Aggro Gegner, Selbstmörder, Explosionen uvm.


Da sagst du was  Gestern so nen Klärwerk gefunden. Wurde von Supermutanten bewohnt davon war einer auch so ein Selbstmörder  



> Kann man englisch mit deutschen Untertiteln spielen? Ich habe so Bock auf das Spiel, Fallout 3 war eins der besten Spiele aller Zeiten für mich.
> Ich werde trotzdem erstmal den Witcher3 durchspielen


Soweit ich weiß gibt es bisher nur die Option via Steam entweder komplett auf deutsch oder komplett auf englisch zu zocken.


----------



## Bambusbar (11. November 2015)

Geil ist auch immer,  wenn man seine Granate falsch wirft,  am Companion abprallt und vor den eigenen Füßen landet


----------



## Leob12 (11. November 2015)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Geil ist auch immer,  wenn man seine Granate falsch wirft,  am Companion abprallt und vor den eigenen Füßen landet



Wenn ich das so höre erinnert es mich an BF4. Da waren die Granaten teilweise mit unsichtbaren Gummischnüren an mir befestigt und kamen wie ein Bumerang zurück xD


----------



## swg1900 (11. November 2015)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Aber wie? An der Werkbank wo ich modifizieren kann?



Genau. Wenn du in der Auswahl bist welche Waffe du modifizieren willst ist glaube ich der default key "R" zum zerlegen der Waffe. Dann kommt aber noch ne Textbox wo du das nochmal bestätigen musst und dir aufgezeigt wird was für Mats du dafür bekommst.


Habs mir gestern gekauft und nur 2 Stunden gespielt und sitze nun auf der Arbeit und zähle die Minuten.. :/


----------



## Nightslaver (11. November 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Kann man englisch mit deutschen Untertiteln spielen? Ich habe so Bock auf das Spiel, Fallout 3 war eins der besten Spiele aller Zeiten für mich.
> Ich werde trotzdem erstmal den Witcher3 durchspielen



Nein kann man nicht da man sich anscheinend komplett gespart hat die Syncronisation auch in Untertitel zu packen. Oder anders ausgedrückt, es gibt keine Untertitel, von daher kannst du nur zwischen deutscher und englischer Sprachausgabe wählen.


----------



## swg1900 (11. November 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein kann man nicht da man sich anscheinend komplett gespart hat die Syncronisation auch in Untertitel zu packen. Oder anders ausgedrückt, es gibt keine Untertitel, von daher kannst du nur zwischen deutscher und englischer Sprachausgabe wählen.



Hm? Natürlich gibt es Untertitel.
Muss man aber erst in den Optionen (ich glaube unter "Gameplay") aktivieren.


----------



## MfDoom (11. November 2015)

Offiziell geht es noch nicht:
Fallout 4: Sprache auf Orignalton mit Untertiteln umstellen geht aktuell nur via Trick


----------



## eeb0 (11. November 2015)

Ich kriege massive FPS drops in diesem Spiel.

Hier mal ein Beispiel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich gucke auf eine Stelle und kriege über 90 fps, dreh mich ein wenig um und meine FPS fallen auf unter 30!
Es ist ja nichtmal so, dass es eine Stadt mit dutzenden Gebäuden und Menschen wäre, es ist einfach nur ein bisschen mehr Beleuchtung und ein paar Leichen auf dem Boden das wars.

Hat noch jemand das selbe Problem oder liegts an mir?

PC: i5-4460, 8 GB ram, r9 380

Grafikeinstellungen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. November 2015)

eeb0 schrieb:


> Ich kriege massive FPS drops in diesem Spiel.
> 
> Hier mal ein Beispiel.
> 
> ...



Du hast aus Versehen Screenshots von Fallout 3 gepostet.
... oh, wait


----------



## Rizzard (11. November 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein kann man nicht da man sich anscheinend komplett gespart hat die Syncronisation auch in Untertitel zu packen. Oder anders ausgedrückt, es gibt keine Untertitel, von daher kannst du nur zwischen deutscher und englischer Sprachausgabe wählen.



Auf der PS4 hab ich Untertitel.
Allerdings ist das auch nicht 100% umgesetzt, denn nicht jeder Dialog ist komplett niedergeschrieben.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (11. November 2015)

eeb0 schrieb:


> Ich kriege massive FPS drops in diesem Spiel. [...] Hat noch jemand das selbe Problem oder liegts an mir?


Ich habe das auch ab und an. Komischerweise fast nie draußen, sondern zum Beispiel in der Abfertigungsanlage oder manchen anderen Gebäuden wo grafisch nicht sooo viel los ist. Auch bis unter 30 FPS, war teilweise auch noch niedriger und fast unspielbar. Nach 1-2 min gings dann wieder einwandfrei. Hmm.. 


Hab mir jetzt nicht alle Seiten hier durchgelesen, aber weiß jemand ob man gesammelte Objekte auch anders in ihre Einzelkomponenten splitten kann, als sie jedes Mal droppen zu müssen und mit R zu verwerten? Find ich sehr umständlich. Gibts dafür nicht ne Werkbank oder so?


----------



## Invisiblo (11. November 2015)

Hab jetzt die Powerrüstung bekommen.

rennt man jetzt für den Rest des Spiels damit rum?


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (11. November 2015)

Ne, kannst aussteigen wenn du E länger gedrückt hälst.


----------



## Invisiblo (11. November 2015)

Aber ist das nicht schon die beste Rüstung? Warum sollte man nicht nur damit rumlaufen?


----------



## Bambusbar (11. November 2015)

Zu der PowerArmor:
Du brauchst FusionCores, um die zu betreiben - die Armor läuft quasi mit Batterie. Wenn du keine mehr hast, kannst du sie nicht mehr benutzen, bis du wieder einen hast.

Zu dem Verwerten:
Du kannst den Schrott einfach in eine Craftingstation packen.
Wenn du was baust, nimmt das Game das Zeug dann automatisch auseinander.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (11. November 2015)

Weil das Teil Fusionskerne benötigt um anständig zu funktionieren, und man die nicht an jeder Ecke findet.

//Edit
zu spät^^

Und danke für die Info @Bambusbar


----------



## Memphys (11. November 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Aber ist das nicht schon die beste Rüstung? Warum sollte man nicht nur damit rumlaufen?



Weil die mit Fusionskernen betrieben wird und die mit der Zeit leer werden.


----------



## Desrupt0r (11. November 2015)

Ich lass die Powerrüstung einfach liegen, dann bleibt das Spiel wenigstens einigermaßen knackig. Finde es nur merkwürdig, das man nach der ersten Mission bereits mit einem Fatman etc. herumläuft, früher gab es die Waffen erst später


----------



## Bambusbar (11. November 2015)

Wie gesagt, ohne Core nützt dir auch die Armor nix. :>

Außer in Concord hatte ich die noch nie an - nicht, weil ich es nicht will, sondern weil ich keine Cores habe :/
Bin LvL 14 atm.

Und bzgl "zu einfach" - einfach Survival spieln - da wünschst du dir, du hättest die ganze Zeit ne PowerArmor.
Obwohl du auch mit der keine Schnitte gegen die Deathclaw hattest.


----------



## Desrupt0r (11. November 2015)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ohne Core nützt dir auch die Armor nix. :>
> 
> Außer in Concord hatte ich die noch nie an - nicht, weil ich es nicht will, sondern weil ich keine Cores habe :/
> Bin LvL 14 atm.
> ...



Dann teste ich den Modus heute Abend mal aus. Zu einfach ist es ja nicht unbedingt, da bin ich mir noch unsicher. Ich meine die "normalen" Feuergefechte sind irgendwie relativ einfach, aber sobald die Anfangen mit Atombombenwerfern und Granaten sowie Moltov auf LvL 5 zu benutzen, weiß ich eben nicht ganz ob das schwierig oder eher lächerlich ist.


----------



## Leob12 (11. November 2015)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Ich lass die Powerrüstung einfach liegen, dann bleibt das Spiel wenigstens einigermaßen knackig. Finde es nur merkwürdig, das man nach der ersten Mission bereits mit einem Fatman etc. herumläuft, früher gab es die Waffen erst später


Gabs doch in Fallout 3 auch schon sehr früh.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Gabs doch in Fallout 3 auch schon sehr früh.



Pff, in den richtigen Fallouts musste man sich die verdienen!


----------



## Desrupt0r (11. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Gabs doch in Fallout 3 auch schon sehr früh.



Je nach dem wo man hinläuft. Aber das war ja die allererste richtige Quest, wo man diese Abfüllanlage befreien musste.


----------



## Silvana_ (11. November 2015)

Gestern bin ich 3 mal gestorben nur weil mir mein *** Köter im Weg war oder direkt hinter mir, sodass ich nicht wegrennen konnte, grggrgrg der regt schon auf.

Die Powerrüstung nutze ich gar nicht, die gefällt mir nicht, die steht weiterhin in meiner Basis rum, da ich ohne die Rüstung einfach agiler und schneller bin.


----------



## Desrupt0r (11. November 2015)

Silvana_ schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich 3 mal gestorben nur weil mir mein *** Köter im Weg war oder direkt hinter mir, sodass ich nicht wegrennen konnte, grggrgrg der regt schon auf.



Dann setze ihn doch einfach aus!  Ich finde ja auch das der etwas unnütz ist, jedes mal stirbt der wegen jedem Kram aber Granaten und Explosionen stören ihn überhaupt nicht. Hab bestimmt schon 6 Stimpaks für ihn verschwendet, dabei hätte ich die selber auch ganz gut gebrauchen können!


----------



## Silvana_ (11. November 2015)

ja der Hund ist nur gut um Sachen zu finden, wobei das wieder für mich so etwas wie cheaten wäre deshalb nutze ich den Hund nicht. Aber er ist nützlich als Kanonenfutter und um Feinde fest zu halten (ist das so richtig geschrieben?). Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Gegner nicht mehr respawnen (Stichwort Fabrikmission) Ist das überall so? Wäre ziemlich öde.


----------



## Leob12 (11. November 2015)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Je nach dem wo man hinläuft. Aber das war ja die allererste richtige Quest, wo man diese Abfüllanlage befreien musste.


Naja wenn man der Hauptstory folgt dürfte man den Fatmanwerfer nach 2 Stunden schon aufheben, vorm Radiogebäude beim toten Soldat der stählernen Bruderschaft im Brunnen.


----------



## Memphys (11. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Naja wenn man der Hauptstory folgt dürfte man den Fatmanwerfer nach 2 Stunden schon aufheben, vorm Radiogebäude beim toten Soldat der stählernen Bruderschaft im Brunnen.



Kurz vor der Abfüllanlage ist doch ein Raider mit Powerrüstung, der hatte bei mir einen Fatman 
Wusste erstmal gar nicht wie mir geschieht


----------



## Desrupt0r (11. November 2015)

Silvana_ schrieb:


> ja der Hund ist nur gut um Sachen zu finden, wobei das wieder für mich so etwas wie cheaten wäre deshalb nutze ich den Hund nicht. Aber er ist nützlich als Kanonenfutter und um Feinde fest zu halten (ist das so richtig geschrieben?). Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Gegner nicht mehr respawnen (Stichwort Fabrikmission) Ist das überall so? Wäre ziemlich öde.



Die Feinde respawnen nicht. Du kannst die Areale wieder besuchen, um dort dann den ganzen Krempel mitzunehmen um deine Waffen, Rüstungen und Baumaterial verbessern / craften kannst. Das Gebiet wird dir auf der Karte auch so angezeigt [cleared]. Hast du die alten Teile nicht gespielt?


----------



## Desrupt0r (11. November 2015)

Memphys schrieb:


> Kurz vor der Abfüllanlage ist doch ein Raider mit Powerrüstung, der hatte bei mir einen Fatman
> Wusste erstmal gar nicht wie mir geschieht



Ja in Fallout 4 war / ist das ja so. Ich fand das etwas lächerlich, wenn man nur mit seiner 10M Pistole da rumrennt und der Raider einfach nur mit seinem Fatman draufhält. Weiß eben nicht ob das eine Sache der Schwierigkeit oder Lächerlichkeit ist ^^


----------



## Silvana_ (11. November 2015)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Die Feinde respawnen nicht. Du kannst die Areale wieder besuchen, um dort dann den ganzen Krempel mitzunehmen um deine Waffen, Rüstungen und Baumaterial verbessern / craften kannst. Das Gebiet wird dir auf der Karte auch so angezeigt [cleared]. Hast du die alten Teile nicht gespielt?



Ich schäm mich ja schon, das ist mein erstes Fallout. Die automatischen Gecshütze treffen so gut wie gar nicht. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad leicht spiele. Da das mein erstes Fallout ist, möchte ich erstmal ins Spiel reinkommen.


----------



## Desrupt0r (11. November 2015)

Silvana_ schrieb:


> Ich schäm mich ja schon, das ist mein erstes Fallout. Die automatischen Gecshütze treffen so gut wie gar nicht. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad leicht spiele. Da das mein erstes Fallout ist, möchte ich erstmal ins Spiel reinkommen.



Ah ist schön zu hören das auch Neulinge mit Fallout einsteigen!  In den vorherigen Teilen war es eben so das jede Entscheidung mehr oder minder schwere Folgen haben wird, deshalb werden NPC´s und Gegner größtenteils nicht respawnt. So bleibt jede Geschichte bzw. jeder Spielstand eine eigene Geschichte, die eben auf deinen Entscheidungen basiert. Wie das in Fallout 4 ist, weiß ich noch nicht wirklich, aber anscheinend soll es da weniger so extreme Entscheidungen geben. Das Karma System wurde ja leider auch entfernt. 

Ich würde dir ja eigentlich raten (wenn dir die Welten und Gegner und das Setting) gefallen, New Vegas und Fallout 3 auch noch zu spielen, aber da fühlt sich das ganze Spiel bei weitem nicht so geschmeidig an wie in Fallout 4 (Gunplay etc.). Dafür bekommst du mehr Tiefe, tolle Geschichten und Charaktere, und eine Menge an verdammt schwierigen Entscheidungen. Mit einigen Mods macht das Spiel dann ebenfalls noch mal mindestens 3x so viel Spaß. 

Wenn du die alten Teile dann vielleicht mal nachholen willst, sag mir Bescheid dann kann ich dir sagen was so die besten Mods für Fallout New Vegas sind / waren. 

Also, viel Spaß dir noch in der Fallout Welt!


----------



## Silvana_ (11. November 2015)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Ah ist schön zu hören das auch Neulinge mit Fallout einsteigen!  In den vorherigen Teilen war es eben so das jede Entscheidung mehr oder minder schwere Folgen haben wird, deshalb werden NPC´s und Gegner größtenteils nicht respawnt. So bleibt jede Geschichte bzw. jeder Spielstand eine eigene Geschichte, die eben auf deinen Entscheidungen basiert. Wie das in Fallout 4 ist, weiß ich noch nicht wirklich, aber anscheinend soll es da weniger so extreme Entscheidungen geben. Das Karma System wurde ja leider auch entfernt.
> 
> Ich würde dir ja eigentlich raten (wenn dir die Welten und Gegner und das Setting) gefallen, New Vegas und Fallout 3 auch noch zu spielen, aber da fühlt sich das ganze Spiel bei weitem nicht so geschmeidig an wie in Fallout 4 (Gunplay etc.). Dafür bekommst du mehr Tiefe, tolle Geschichten und Charaktere, und eine Menge an verdammt schwierigen Entscheidungen. Mit einigen Mods macht das Spiel dann ebenfalls noch mal mindestens 3x so viel Spaß.
> 
> ...



Also mir gefällt Fallout 4 einfach so sehr. Tolles Spiel. Habe New Vegas und 3 mit allen DLCs schon in meiner Steam Bibliothek für 10 Euro gekauft. Vielleicht fange ich mal an, aber erst einmal haben Fallout 4, Battlefront, Syndicate, Just Cause 3 und NFS Vorrang.
Kann also noch eine Weile dauern. 
Erst einmal Fallout 4 unsicher machen. Was ich noch sagen wollte, warum gibt es denn schon diese Sweet FX mods die den Kontrast hochschraueb? Ich finde diese etwas blasen Farben passen perfekt ins Ödland rein. Ich glaube kontrastreichere Farben würden die Atmosphäre killen. Loben muss ich aber die Gesichtsgrafiken und die Wassergrafiken. Die Steuerung ist eigentlich auch gut. Ich finde wenn ich F drücke komm ich viel schneller von 1-4 als mit dem Mausrad. Kannst mich gerne in Steam adden, dann können wir uns mal im Teamspeak über Fallout unterhalten, vielleicht hast du einige Tipps für mich.


----------



## Bambusbar (11. November 2015)

Silvana_ schrieb:


> Was ich noch sagen wollte, warum gibt es denn schon diese Sweet FX mods die den Kontrast hochschraueb? Ich finde diese etwas blasen Farben passen perfekt ins Ödland rein. Ich glaube kontrastreichere Farben würden die Atmosphäre killen.



Naja, verschiedene Leute, verschiedene Geschmäcker.
Ich versteh es aber auch nicht, warum man es knallig haben muss.
Habs auch gerne eher "düster"


----------



## Bambusbar (11. November 2015)

Hier stand Blödsinn


----------



## pc_her (11. November 2015)

Wie kann man Gameworks ausschalten? (in der .ini?)


----------



## Silvana_ (11. November 2015)

Mein Köter folgt mir überall hin, ich habe ihm grade gesagt, er soll in der Hundehütte bleiben, aber wenn ich Schnellreise benutze, steht er auf einmal wieder bei mir. Was ist Gameworks?


----------



## Leob12 (11. November 2015)

Memphys schrieb:


> Kurz vor der Abfüllanlage ist doch ein Raider mit Powerrüstung, der hatte bei mir einen Fatman
> Wusste erstmal gar nicht wie mir geschieht


Man ich wills spielen xD

In FO3 ist mir in dem ersten verlassenen Ort gleich außerhalb der Vault ein Enklavetrupp mit Plasmagewehren über den Weg gelaufen xD zum Glück war keine Todeskralle dabei. Aber von ner Fatman wurde ich nie überrascht.


----------



## Gripschi (11. November 2015)

Ich schon.

Sah im Vats die Mini Bombe auf mich zu fliegen. Toller Moment wenn du denkst Shit.


----------



## Redbull0329 (11. November 2015)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Ja in Fallout 4 war / ist das ja so. Ich fand das etwas lächerlich, wenn man nur mit seiner 10M Pistole da rumrennt und der Raider einfach nur mit seinem Fatman draufhält. Weiß eben nicht ob das eine Sache der Schwierigkeit oder Lächerlichkeit ist ^^



Ach deshalb bin ich aus heiterem Himmel verreckt. Hatte mich schon gefragt was das für ein fetter Feuerball aus dem Nichts war. Dabei hatten die nichtmal Alarm geschlagen... Sehr seltsam. Hab dann auch gleich den Touchdown Erfolg gekriegt


----------



## DMass123 (11. November 2015)

Nutzt jemand die Pipboy App? Mein Iphone findet den Rechner (LAN) nicht? Was mach ich falsch?

Danke


----------



## Grestorn (11. November 2015)

Ich nutze sie. Sie geht einwandfrei.

Du musst die Firewall Meldung von Windows bestätigen, sonst geht nix. Wenn Du das nicht gemacht hast und den Zugriff dauerhaft gesperrt hast, müsstest Du die Firewall-Ausnahme manuell wieder aktivieren. Das ist nicht ganz trivial, wenn man sich damit nicht auskennt...


----------



## DMass123 (11. November 2015)

Danke.

Über Wlan geht es, aber der Rechner hängt hauptsächlich am LAN!


----------



## Effie (11. November 2015)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem.
Die App gibt ebenfalls 'No Devices Found' an.
Ich möchte mich per WLan (iPad) zu PC (Lan) über die FritzBox verbinden, die relevante Ports sollten offen sein.

Ich werde mich allerdings erst am WE mit der Problematik beschäftigen [emoji56]


----------



## Grestorn (11. November 2015)

Meine Pip-Boy Edition ist eben per Post eingetroffen... 

Ja, es ist das absolute Geek-Teil für den absoluten Fan-Boy (das Pip-Boy für den Fan-Boy), aber ich finds einfach nur geil ... 

Und ich finde es auch gar nicht so schlecht gemacht. Ich hab mein altes iPhone 4S eingesetzt. Das Display ist zwar etwas klein (andere Geräte wären da wohl besser), aber es ist theoretisch voll nutzbar...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Praxis ist es natürlich nur eine Spielerei. Wenn schon 2nd Screen App, dann über das Tablet, das lässt sich auch am Strom anschließen, was im Pip-Boy natürlich nicht geht. 

Aber im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten ein absolut cooles Gadget ... 

Bin ich wirklich der erste, der sich hier als Pip-Boy Owner outet?

P.S. Ist übrigens die PS4 Version, die ich eigentlich gar nicht brauche. Ich werd das Spiel wohl verkaufen, da ich die PC Version spiele.


----------



## kester (11. November 2015)

Moin, wollte mal fragen ob es Sinn machen würde fallout 4 zu kaufen selbst wenn ich die 
anderen Teile noch nie gespielt habe. Wäre halt die Frage ob ich das wegen der Story oder so brauche
(also die anderen Teile) . Bauen die Teile denn sehr aufeinander auf ?


----------



## Metalic (11. November 2015)

Kannst kaufen auch ohne die anderen Teile gespielt zu haben.
Fallout 4 hat ne neue Story.


----------



## kester (11. November 2015)

Ok danke für deine Antwort


----------



## Silvana_ (11. November 2015)

kester schrieb:


> Ok danke für deine Antwort



Fallout 4 ist ja auch mein erstes Fallout und ich kann es wärmstens empfehlen.

Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung der stählernen Bruderschaft beizutreten oder nicht, ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll, ich kenne die anderen 3 ja noch nicht. Oder kann ich mich allen 4 erstmal anschließen?


----------



## Robonator (11. November 2015)

Powerarmors sind ja schon leicht OP  Ich lauf quasi nur noch in meiner rum, hab noch 15 Fusionskerne übrig und finde immer mehr


----------



## Gripschi (11. November 2015)

Soweit kam Ich noch nicht mal... Zu viel Entdeckungskram und Base Build.

Die Bruderschaft ist sagen wir mal nicht besser oder schlimmer. Kommt auf den Blickwinkel an. Ich mag Sie aber prinzipiell.

Denke für solche Entscheidungen brauch Ich mehere Savegames.

Edit: Wie würde den meine Stadt angegriffen werden? Hab aktuell 3 Barrikaden und 3 einfache Türme stehen an der Brücke.
Und sollte ich es komplett umzäunen soweit möglich?

Naja eigentlich warte Ich auf einen Mod mit Steinmauern...


----------



## gangville (11. November 2015)

Pssst nicht Spoilern bitte


----------



## Robonator (11. November 2015)

> Edit: Wie würde den meine Stadt angegriffen werden? Hab aktuell 3 Barrikaden und 3 einfache Türme stehen an der Brücke.
> Und sollte ich es komplett umzäunen soweit möglich?



Wie gewünscht:


Spoiler



Die Hauptstadt wurde bei mir bisher noch nie angegriffen, dafür aber kleinere Siedlungen. Bei den Siedlungen kommen sie von allen Seiten. Alles einzuzäunen kannst du knicken, weil du damit schneller am Cap bist als dir lieb ist. Daher würde ich auf Mauern etc eher verzichten und stattdessen Geschütztürme und Wachposten aufbauen.  Eventuell auch ein paar Fallen wenn die Ressourcen stimmen. 
Habs in der Hauptstadt auch nur stark an der Brücke ausgebaut und sonst hier und da ein paar Türme platziert.




Hab mich der Bruderschaft übrigens angeschlossen. Ist ganz nett, der Paladin gefällt mir.


----------



## iltisjim (11. November 2015)

Hallo ich habe mal eine Frage.
Ich habe 2 mal eine gtx 980 verbaut habe nun über den "nvidia Inspektor "und "nvidia systemsteuerung" die sli Funktion einschaltet ( wenn man das so sagen kann). 
Jetzt gehe ich so durch die Stadt und dort fiel mir auf das die fps auf konstante 48-50fps fiel sonst immer 72 fps.( das wundert mich auch warum 72 und nicht 60 fps wegen vsync?)
Hab dann in den Optionen ein wenig gestöbert und fest gestellt wenn ich die Schattendistanz
Auf Mittel stelle läuft alles Rund. 
Habe alles auf extrem stehen und 1080p.
Im Freien also Wälder und offenes Bereich läuftballes super sogar in 1440p DSR.
Jetzt meine Frage. 
Müsste mein System das nicht packen oder ist es fehlende Optimierung?
Und warum hab ich 72 fps bei vsync? 

Ich entschuldige mich schnon mal für Unwissenheit ^^.


----------



## DerLachs (11. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Powerarmors sind ja schon leicht OP  Ich lauf quasi nur noch in meiner rum, hab noch 15 Fusionskerne übrig und finde immer mehr


Bitte was? Ich habe gerade mal 2-3 Kerne. Hast du die alle in unterschiedlichen Dungeons gefunden oder kriegt man auf einmal 10 Stück?


----------



## Robonator (11. November 2015)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Bitte was? Ich habe gerade mal 2-3 Kerne. Hast du die alle in unterschiedlichen Dungeons gefunden oder kriegt man auf einmal 10 Stück?


An Unterschiedlichen Punkten natürlich allerdings in sehr kurzer Zeit hintereinander. Die meisten die ich auf einmal gefunden habe waren 



Spoiler



3 oder 4 Stück in einer Militärtruhe auf einem halb versunkenem Schiff unterhalb der Brücke nach Diamond City. Dort sind auch ein paar Raider, unter anderem einer in Powerarmor


----------



## DerLachs (11. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> An Unterschiedlichen Punkten natürlich allerdings in sehr kurzer Zeit hintereinander. Die meisten die ich auf einmal gefunden habe waren
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich muss mal ein bisschen mehr Ausschau halten. 
Dafür war ich im Kendall Hospital (ist in Cambridge) und


Spoiler



durfte nach einigen Raidern auf einmal gegen einen Deathclaw kämpfen.


----------



## Rizzard (11. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hab mich der Bruderschaft übrigens angeschlossen. Ist ganz nett, der Paladin gefällt mir.



Und deren T60 ist auch nicht verkehrt.^^
Lance(?) find ich auch ganz gut.


----------



## Bambusbar (11. November 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Lance(?)



Danse


----------



## swg1900 (11. November 2015)

Hey mal ne Frage bezüglich des Base buildings.
Hab mich meinem ersten versuch in Sanctuary n Haus zu bauen in den Sand gesetzt. Als ich das gemerkt hab habe ich alle platzierten Teile im Baumenü mit TAB in der Werkstatt gelagert (Böden, Wände, Treppen etc..). Wenn ich aber zur Werkstatt gehe und auf R für Transfer klicke um das Werkstatten Inventar zu sehen, steht da nirgends was von Wänden, Böden etc.. Und im Baumenü muss ich auch immer alles neu mit den Mats bezahlen.. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Grestorn (11. November 2015)

swg1900 schrieb:


> Hey mal ne Frage bezüglich des Base buildings.
> Hab mich meinem ersten versuch in Sanctuary n Haus zu bauen in den Sand gesetzt. Als ich das gemerkt hab habe ich alle platzierten Teile im Baumenü mit TAB in der Werkstatt gelagert (Böden, Wände, Treppen etc..). Wenn ich aber zur Werkstatt gehe und auf R für Transfer klicke um das Werkstatten Inventar zu sehen, steht da nirgends was von Wänden, Böden etc.. Und im Baumenü muss ich auch immer alles neu mit den Mats bezahlen.. Kann mir da jemand helfen?



Die gelagerten Sachen kannst Du ganz normal auswählen und platzieren als würdest Du sie neu bauen wollen, allerdings werden keine Ressourcen mehr für die fällig.


----------



## Silvana_ (11. November 2015)

swg1900 schrieb:


> Hey mal ne Frage bezüglich des Base buildings.
> Hab mich meinem ersten versuch in Sanctuary n Haus zu bauen in den Sand gesetzt. Als ich das gemerkt hab habe ich alle platzierten Teile im Baumenü mit TAB in der Werkstatt gelagert (Böden, Wände, Treppen etc..). Wenn ich aber zur Werkstatt gehe und auf R für Transfer klicke um das Werkstatten Inventar zu sehen, steht da nirgends was von Wänden, Böden etc.. Und im Baumenü muss ich auch immer alles neu mit den Mats bezahlen.. Kann mir da jemand helfen?



Die Sachen sind aber trotzdem da, wenn du die bauen willst steht dann daneben eine 1 in Klammern. Ich suche krampfhaft nach Kronkoren und Munition, aber ich finde so gut wie nichts, was tun?


----------



## Robonator (11. November 2015)

Silvana_ schrieb:


> Die Sachen sind aber trotzdem da, wenn du die bauen willst steht dann daneben eine 1 in Klammern. Ich suche krampfhaft nach Kronkoren und Munition, aber ich finde so gut wie nichts, was tun?



Weitersuchen, was anderes bleibt dir nicht übrig.

Hab übrigens meine 10mm Pistole so lange nicht mehr genutzt das ich jetzt 999 Schuss für die habe  
Hab sie mal aufgemotzt und ich finde sie ist eine der best aussehendsten Waffen bisher. Damage geht auch ganz gut, grade mit diesem Pistolero Skill der den DMG erhöht.


----------



## Silvana_ (12. November 2015)

Wie kann ich einen Begleiter dazu zu bringen zu gehen? Also dass ich wieder komplett alleine rumlaufe? Wenn ich sage bleib dort, bringt das ja nichts da er wieder da ist bei Schnellreise. Weil mir geht es um diesen Skill der Schaden erhöht, wenn man alleine rumläuft. 

Edit: Habe es rausgefunden, man muss beim Begleiter auf Reden klicken und dann auf wegschicken klicken.


----------



## Gripschi (12. November 2015)

Hmh eigentlich wollt Ich nur Sanctuary ausbauen.

Mal schauen.

Aktuell reparieren die NPC ja ein Haus. Fixen die dann noch andere?

Und wie bekomm Ich neue Siedler.


----------



## Silvana_ (12. November 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Hmh eigentlich wollt Ich nur Sanctuary ausbauen.
> 
> Mal schauen.
> 
> ...



Neue Siedler bekommst du durch so einen bestimmten Turm. (Energie, Sonstiges, Rekrutierungsfunkleitstrahl)


----------



## Drayygo (12. November 2015)

Moin moin..vielleicht hat hier jemand die selben Probleme wie meine Freundin..Fallout läuft bei ihr flüssig mit Ca 60fps auf ultra/sehr hoch..Und an sich passt auch alles, nur manchmal , nicht reproduzierbar und random flackert bei ihr das Bild wie wild..
Hardware ist: Fx 8320e@stock 
Asrock extreme3 r2.0 mainboard
R9 280 sapphire Dual x oc@ stock
8gb Geil 1600mhz


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Hmh eigentlich wollt Ich nur Sanctuary ausbauen.
> 
> Mal schauen.
> 
> ...



Das sind lediglich so ein paar Animationen damit die NPC's nicht blöd rumstehen soweit ich weiß. Wirklich was verändern tun sie aber eigentlich nicht.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (12. November 2015)

Kupfer....  wie bekommt man Kupfer?
Hab jetzt schon fast eine komplette Siedlung zerschreddert, aber nur 2 Kupfereinheiten gesammelt. Brauche aber massig davon für die ganzen elektronischen Objekte.
Kennt wer vielleicht einen Händler der solches verkauft?
und...
kann man irgendwie anti Rad Packs bauen?
hab mittlerweile leichte Strahlungsprobleme


----------



## RavionHD (12. November 2015)

Hey Leute,
bei meinen Siedlungen habe ich in vielen ein Warnsymbol im Bereich Schutz - das ist komisch, denn die Werte sind im grünen Bereich.
Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Rizzard (12. November 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Kennt wer vielleicht einen Händler der solches verkauft?



Ich hab gestern auch ein bisschen Kupfer gebraucht.
Ich ging nach Diamond City und hab da die Händler abgeklappert und mir Gegenstände mit Kupferinhalt gekauft.


----------



## Nazzy (12. November 2015)

bringt mir das iwas, wenn ich Siedlungen baue ?
Außer ein paar EP.....


----------



## Rizzard (12. November 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> bringt mir das iwas, wenn ich Siedlungen baue ?
> Außer ein paar EP.....



Ich selbst habe Siedlungsbau auch noch komplett ausgelassen, es hieß doch aber mal von Garvey, das dir Minutemen helfen können, wenn sie eine größere Truppe werden.
Zudem könnten Händler uU bessere Waren durch deine "City" schleifen(?).

Ich seh´s aber trotzdem als komplett optionales Feature an, mit dem dir die Entwickler weitere Spielzeit ermöglichen.


----------



## Nazzy (12. November 2015)

Ja, das bauen ist extrem umständlich, daher frage ich. Kann mir viel Zeit ersparen


----------



## GeneralGonzo (12. November 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Ja, das bauen ist extrem umständlich, daher frage ich. Kann mir viel Zeit ersparen



Naja, mit ein bischen Übung funktioiert das schon ganz gut.
Ist eben für die Immersion und das Süpielgefühl. Rein paraktisch ist der Nutzen auch im Vergleich zum Aufwand (Sachen rumschleppen, einlagern etc.) ziemlich gering.


----------



## Gripschi (12. November 2015)

Ich bau Sie nut weil es mir Spaß macht.

Irgendwo muß man ja die Powerrüstungen lagern.


Mit dem Xbox Controller spielt und baut es sich gut.


----------



## Rizzard (12. November 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich bau Sie nut weil es mir Spaß macht.
> 
> Irgendwo muß man ja die Powerrüstungen lagern.



In Sanctuary steht an der Werkbank sowieso ne Station für die Powerrüstung. Wenn man mehrere hat, muss man ja nicht alle gleichzeitig reparieren. Bei mir teilen sich auch 2 Rüstungen eine Station.


----------



## Gripschi (12. November 2015)

Ja klar aber Ich modifiziere die Rüsis alle nach un nach.

Ich meinte auch ehr wo Ich sie dann hinstelle, fürs Inv sindse mir zu Schade.

Edit: Meine 6 Kerne lagern im Bodensafe unter meinen Bett.



Spoiler



Jemand mit Ironsides Quests fertig? Fand das Ende herlich.


----------



## swg1900 (12. November 2015)

Ich komm kaum mit dem Bau Menü klar. Es nervt einfach total, dass man da nicht rauszoomen kann.
Weiß auch nicht wo ich in Sactuary anfangen soll zu bauen. Die bereits vorhandenen Böden sind nicht zu gebrauchen irgendwie weil sich z.B. Wände nicht automatisch anpassen. Da müsste man dann schon 2 Schichten Holzboden legen damit das auch von den Dimensionen her passt.. Oder man legt den Boden halt selber aus dann ist aber das Problem da, dass man die vorhandenen nicht abreisen kann und mitten auf die Straße will ich auch nicht bauen..
War eigentlich eines der Features worauf ich mich am meisten gefreut habe, finde ich ziemlich schade. Hoffe, dass da schnell was von der Mod-Community kommt.

Aber.. ich hab n super Platz gefunden für ne kleine Siedlung. Allerdings ist mitten auf dem Platz ein radioaktives Wasserloch. Und wen ich dem halt zu nahe komme steigt mein RAD Wert. Ziemlich miese für ne Base in der nähe. Kann man die Pfütze irgendwie dekontaminieren mit nem Wasseraufbereitungstool oder so? Denn abgesehen davon ist der Platz eigentlich perfekt.


----------



## Thaurial (12. November 2015)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Ach deshalb bin ich aus heiterem Himmel verreckt. Hatte mich schon gefragt was das für ein fetter Feuerball aus dem Nichts war. Dabei hatten die nichtmal Alarm geschlagen... Sehr seltsam. Hab dann auch gleich den Touchdown Erfolg gekriegt



kenn ich irgendwo her


----------



## Bambusbar (12. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hab übrigens meine 10mm Pistole so lange nicht mehr genutzt das ich jetzt 999 Schuss für die habe



Du hast wahrscheinlich sogar mehr 
Das HUD zeigt aber nicht mehr als 999 an. Einfach mal im PipBoy gucken.
Hatte auch 1300 Schuss 45er Muni ^^


----------



## Rizzard (12. November 2015)

Ich hab auch schon überlegt was ich mit der 10mm Muni machen soll.
Vielleicht mal verkaufen, oder meinen Begleitern geben (aber was richten die dann schon an Schaden aus^^).
Nutze jedenfalls keine einzige 10mm Waffe.
Good Stuff ala 44 oder 308 ist ja rar gesäht.

Bekommt man auf den schwierigsten SGraden eigentlich besseren Loot?
Ich lese teils von vielen Begegnungen mit legendären Gegner in den höchsten Graden.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (12. November 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Bekommt man auf den schwierigsten SGraden eigentlich besseren Loot?
> Ich lese teils von vielen Begegnungen mit legendären Gegner in den höchsten Graden.



Nein, der Loot bleibt gleich, unabhängig vom Schwierigkeitsgrad. Einzig die Gegnermengen, deren Hitpoints und Treffgenauigkeit/Schadenhöhe steigen mit dem Grad!
Chance auf besseren Loot kannst du mit einem Perk bekommen .....


----------



## Thaurial (12. November 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Nein, der Loot bleibt gleich, unabhängig vom Schwierigkeitsgrad. Einzig die Gegnermengen, deren Hitpoints und Treffgenauigkeit/Schadenhöhe steigen mit dem Grad!
> Chance auf besseren Loot kannst du mit einem Perk bekommen .....



Ich dachte, dass ich mal in einem Ladescreen gelesen habe, dass erhöhte Schwierigkeit auch erhöten Loot bedeutet. Aber die Ladescreens sind immer so schnell weg, ich wäre froh ich könnte den Satz mal zuende lesen


----------



## -Shorty- (12. November 2015)

Es existieren aber auch die angesprochenen Elite-Gegner mit einzigartigen Waffen, bzw sehr weit stark Modifizierten Waffen und Ausrüstungsteilen mit speziellen Perks, die man so selber "noch" gar nicht bauen könnte. Möchte nicht zu viel Spoilern aber es gibt sie. Und man muss nicht an der Schwierigkeit drehen um ihnen zu begegnen. Nur zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz sein.


----------



## stoney242 (12. November 2015)

Ist auch so. Ich habe gestern gelesen, dass es auf einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad, auch eine höhere Chance gibt, legendäre Gegenstände zu bekommen.


----------



## Leob12 (12. November 2015)

So, hab mir jetzt auf Green Man Gaming einen Key für runde 48€ gekauft. 
Aktuell lädt aber grad ein Insurgency-Update und mit meiner 7 mbit/s-Leitung werde ich hoffentlich Samstag Abend spielen können


----------



## wooty1337 (12. November 2015)

Hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Herstellung von Kleber, bzw. weiss wo ich alle benötigten Rohstoffe finde? Man soll das ja irgendwie aus dem Gemüsebrei machen können....


----------



## Grestorn (12. November 2015)

Du kannst die benötigten Ressourcen "Taggen", dann werden alle Gegenstände angezeigt (mit einer Lupe), die den benötigten Rohstoff in sich haben. 

"Kleber" (ich nehme an, das ist was engl. "Adhesive" bezeichnet wird) findest Du in jede Menge Dingen, z.B. Klebeband, aber auch vielen anderem Müll.


----------



## Silvana_ (12. November 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Kupfer....  wie bekommt man Kupfer?
> Hab jetzt schon fast eine komplette Siedlung zerschreddert, aber nur 2 Kupfereinheiten gesammelt. Brauche aber massig davon für die ganzen elektronischen Objekte.
> Kennt wer vielleicht einen Händler der solches verkauft?
> und...
> ...



Kupfer kriegst du von Gegenständen die du findest, im Kampf in den Häusern oder von Händlern in Diamond City.


----------



## Silvana_ (12. November 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Es existieren aber auch die angesprochenen Elite-Gegner mit einzigartigen Waffen, bzw sehr weit stark Modifizierten Waffen und Ausrüstungsteilen mit speziellen Perks, die man so selber "noch" gar nicht bauen könnte. Möchte nicht zu viel Spoilern aber es gibt sie. Und man muss nicht an der Schwierigkeit drehen um ihnen zu begegnen. Nur zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz sein.



Hör bloß auf! Gestern mitten in der Nacht bin ich am zocken gehe in die Stadt und muss dorthin zu dem Vault in der Stadt und da ist ja ein kleiner Sumpf ne? Da lauf ich durch ist mitten in der Stadt und dann lag da Müll rum, ich geh natürlich ganz nah dran vorbei und schaue die ganze Zeit auf den Müll und auf einmal woarrrrrr kommt ein riesen Viech unter dem Müll aus dem Wasser gesprungen, ich hätte fast nen Herzinfakt bekommen!


----------



## -Shorty- (12. November 2015)

Silvana_ schrieb:


> Hör bloß auf! Gestern mitten in der Nacht bin ich am zocken gehe in die Stadt und muss dorthin zu dem Vault in der Stadt und da ist ja ein kleiner Sumpf ne? Da lauf ich durch ist mitten in der Stadt und dann lag da Müll rum, ich geh natürlich ganz nah dran vorbei und schaue die ganze Zeit auf den Müll und auf einmal woarrrrrr kommt ein riesen Viech unter dem Müll aus dem Wasser gesprungen, ich hätte fast nen Herzinfakt bekommen!



Spoiler doch bitte noch etwas mehr...


----------



## Rizzard (12. November 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Ist auch so. Ich habe gestern gelesen, dass es auf einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad, auch eine höhere Chance gibt, legendäre Gegenstände zu bekommen.



Ja so hab ich das auch gelesen. Aber ob es tatsächlich so ist, kA.

Gestern hab ich einen legendären Gegner gesehen. Ich Lvl 16, er war Lvl 34.
Also zur Base zurück, Fatman eingepackt, wieder hin und dem Vieh ne Mini ABombe in den A geballert.
Gelootet hab ich dann irgend so ne Nahkampfwaffe. Da ich überhaupt kein Nahkämpfer bin, hab ich das Teil verkauft. Dachte mit so ner legendären Waffe bekomme ich ein paar 1000 Kronkorken. Nix da, 160 hab ich dafür bekommen.
Und dafür hab ich meine einzige ABombe verschwendet.


----------



## Leob12 (12. November 2015)

Dafür hast du aber viele Erfahrungspunkte bekommen


----------



## Rizzard (12. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Dafür hast du aber viele Erfahrungspunkte bekommen



Lass mich nicht lügen, ich glaub es waren MINDESTENS 30-50 Punkte.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (12. November 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja so hab ich das auch gelesen. Aber ob es tatsächlich so ist, kA.
> 
> Gestern hab ich einen legendären Gegner gesehen. Ich Lvl 16, er war Lvl 34.
> Also zur Base zurück, Fatman eingepackt, wieder hin und dem Vieh ne Mini ABombe in den A geballert.
> ...



Weichei - als echter 200jähriger nimmt man seine Deathclaw Nahkampfkralle und geht in den Dogfight


----------



## Bambusbar (12. November 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Weichei - als echter 200jähriger nimmt man seine Deathclaw Nahkampfkralle und geht in den Dogfight



Oder seine Unique PowerFist


----------



## RavionHD (12. November 2015)

Kann mir keiner helfen?
Ich zitiere mich mal nochmal:


> Hey Leute,
> bei meinen Siedlungen habe ich in vielen ein Warnsymbol im Bereich Schutz - das ist komisch, denn die Werte sind im grünen Bereich.
> Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## GeneralGonzo (12. November 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Kann mir keiner helfen?
> Ich zitiere mich mal nochmal:



Du musst den Schutzanlagen Leute zuweisen, sprich von den Siedlern wen zuweisen. Vielleicht liegts daran!


----------



## Silvana_ (12. November 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Spoiler doch bitte noch etwas mehr...



Ich bitte Dich das war doch kein Spoiler, der erzählt nichts über die Geschichte. Man kann sich schon anstellen oder?! Ich habe nicht einmal die exakte Position genannt, also was willst du? Die Stadt mit dem Vault kann überall sein!


----------



## -Shorty- (12. November 2015)

Silvana_ schrieb:


> Ich bitte Dich das war doch kein Spoiler, der erzählt nichts über die Geschichte. Man kann sich schon anstellen oder?!



Ah ok, gibt also viele Städte mit mehreren Vaults in der Stadt? Dann war es natürlich kein Spoiler...


----------



## swg1900 (12. November 2015)

swg1900 schrieb:


> Ich komm kaum mit dem Bau Menü klar. Es nervt einfach total, dass man da nicht rauszoomen kann.
> Weiß auch nicht wo ich in Sactuary anfangen soll zu bauen. Die bereits vorhandenen Böden sind nicht zu gebrauchen irgendwie weil sich z.B. Wände nicht automatisch anpassen. Da müsste man dann schon 2 Schichten Holzboden legen damit das auch von den Dimensionen her passt.. Oder man legt den Boden halt selber aus dann ist aber das Problem da, dass man die vorhandenen nicht abreisen kann und mitten auf die Straße will ich auch nicht bauen..
> War eigentlich eines der Features worauf ich mich am meisten gefreut habe, finde ich ziemlich schade. Hoffe, dass da schnell was von der Mod-Community kommt.
> 
> *Aber.. ich hab n super Platz gefunden für ne kleine Siedlung. Allerdings ist mitten auf dem Platz ein radioaktives Wasserloch. Und wen ich dem halt zu nahe komme steigt mein RAD Wert. Ziemlich miese für ne Base in der nähe. Kann man die Pfütze irgendwie dekontaminieren mit nem Wasseraufbereitungstool oder so? Denn abgesehen davon ist der Platz eigentlich perfekt*.



Sorry, dass ich das nochmal poste aber kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Würde mich an besagter Position schon gerne niederlassen


----------



## -Shorty- (12. November 2015)

Ja, brauchste ein G.E.E.K.  (Vorsicht-Insiderwitz)

Nein geht natürlich nicht. Ödland ist Ödland weil Ödland.
Kann man Siedlungen selber platzieren? 
Wäre mir neu. Eigentlich besiedelt / besudelt bestehende Strukturen und baut diese aus.
Ich meine Strukturen zu bauen geht nur in bestimmten Arealen.
Die besitzen meist schon einen Sieldungscharakter ähnlich der in Sanktuary, oder es schwirrt ein Mr.Handy durch die Gegend usw.

Aber so ohne alles irgendwohin, glaub nicht.


----------



## swg1900 (12. November 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja, brauchste ein G.E.E.K.  (Vorsicht-Insiderwitz)
> 
> Nein geht natürlich nicht. Ödland ist Ödland weil Ödland.
> Kann man Siedlungen selber platzieren?
> ...



Man kann ja überall bauen wo eine Werkbank ist bzw. in deren Umkreis dann. Und da ist halt eine und deswegen wollte ich mich da ansiedeln. Ist auch relativ in der Nähe noch von Sanctuary & der Red Rocket Station. 
Schade. Dann schau ich mal, ob ich da nicht irgendetwas rumbauen kann, sodass ich bzw meine Siedle nicht daran kommen. Dann sollte das ja eigentlich klappen.


----------



## Thaurial (12. November 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Kann mir keiner helfen?
> Ich zitiere mich mal nochmal:



Ist dein Schutz-Wert denn Rot oder Grün?



GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Du musst den Schutzanlagen Leute zuweisen, sprich von den Siedlern wen zuweisen. Vielleicht liegts daran!



Wie geht das zuweisen genau? Manche Dinge erledigen die Siedler ja von allein, z.b das Ernten?!?


----------



## GeneralGonzo (12. November 2015)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Wie geht das zuweisen genau? Manche Dinge erledigen die Siedler ja von allein, z.b das Ernten?!?



 Um einen Wachposten mit einem Siedler zu besetzen, musst du dich im Bau-Modus befinden,  einen Siedler ansprechen und ihn zuweisen.

Kompliziert, gell


----------



## Silvana_ (12. November 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ah ok, gibt also viele Städte mit mehreren Vaults in der Stadt? Dann war es natürlich kein Spoiler...



Stadt damit meine ich in Fallout 4 einfach da wo Häuser sind  und das kann bei meinem Zuhause sein, dann bei Diamond City oder bei der anderen Stadt, es wird von mehreren Städten in Fallout 4  geredet  Red mal mit den ganzen Passanten, dann merkst du dass es wohl mehrere Städte gibt.


----------



## Thaurial (12. November 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Um einen Wachposten mit einem Siedler zu besetzen, musst du dich im Bau-Modus befinden,  einen Siedler ansprechen und ihn zuweisen.
> 
> Kompliziert, gell



Wenn mans weiß nicht mehr so.. Leider ist nicht alles intuitiv gestaltet - finde ich.


----------



## RavionHD (12. November 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Du musst den Schutzanlagen Leute zuweisen, sprich von den Siedlern wen zuweisen. Vielleicht liegts daran!



Das habe ich bereits, hilft nichts.



Thaurial schrieb:


> Ist dein Schutz-Wert denn Rot oder Grün?



Grün.


----------



## kester (12. November 2015)

Hat es einen Grund warum ich beim Fallout 4 Download über Steam nur eine Rate von 0.7mb/s habe ? Sonst immer einer Rate von ca 1.9mb/s ,ist halt frustrierend weil ich spielen möchte x)


----------



## Silvana_ (12. November 2015)

Vielleicht liegt es daran dass es viele Menschen gibt die das Spiel momentan runterladen?! Hättest ja den Preload nutzen können.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (12. November 2015)

Ne die Steamserver laufen aktuell gut. Vielleicht is das auch nur ein einzelner Downloadserver, der rumspackt. Probiere mal einen anderen aus.


----------



## iltisjim (12. November 2015)

Wollte ein modernes installieren denEnhanced Wasteland. 
Ist das erlaubt ich verändere ja in steam die  Spiel Datei.  Will nicht gesperrt oder so werden.


----------



## kester (12. November 2015)

Habe mal auf einen anderen Download Server gewechselt funktioniert jetzt mit normaler Geschwindigkeit.
Preload konnte ich nicht  nutzen habe das Spiel heute erst gekauft


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2015)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Wollte ein modernes installieren denEnhanced Wasteland.
> Ist das erlaubt ich verändere ja in steam die  Spiel Datei.  Will nicht gesperrt oder so werden.



Jetzt nochmal auf deutsch: Was wolltest du?


----------



## Nightslaver (13. November 2015)

Hat schon jemand rausgefunden wie man an Brahmins für seine eigene Siedlung kommt?

*edit*
Ach ja, hier auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Siedlungsbau, der ist schon gut vorran gekommen, wen auch lange noch nicht abgeschlossen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem habe ich heute das Glück gehabt endlich die X-01 Enklave-Powerrüstung, bekannt aus Fallout 2, vollständig gefunden zu haben. 
Gott wie ich das Design dieser Powerrüstung einfach liebe... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silvana_ (13. November 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand rausgefunden wie man an Brahmins für seine eigene Siedlung kommt?
> 
> *edit*
> Ach ja, hier auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Siedlungsbau, der ist schon gut vorran gekommen, wen auch lange noch nicht abgeschlossen:
> ...



Schaut gut aus, ich habe bei mir GANZ Sanctuary mit Barrikaden ummauert. Es können nur noch Feinde von der Brücke kommen


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2015)

Ich muss doch echt was falsch machen oder? Ich komm nichtmal halbsoweit Sactuary zu ummauern weil ich sofort das kack Limit erreiche 

Und was sind denn das da für hohe Mauern die du da hast? Selbstkreiert?


----------



## Silvana_ (13. November 2015)

Alle meine Begleiter sind aus Sancuatry verschwunden, der Hund und die Reporterin sind spurlos verschwunden, nur der Mutant ist noch dort. Eine Mauer bauen, dann darauf BODEN bauen dann darauf Mauer bauen 

Hier so schaut mein Sanctuary aus 

Steam Community :: [SGU] SRB_Vukasin_SRB :: Screenshots


----------



## Bambusbar (13. November 2015)

Wenn der Hund nicht mehr da ist, liegt das wahrscheinlich daran, dass du alle Hundehütten kaputt gemacht hast :x
Kann das sein?
Müssten 4 Stück gewesen sein, iirc.


----------



## Silvana_ (13. November 2015)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Wenn der Hund nicht mehr da ist, liegt das wahrscheinlich daran, dass du alle Hundehütten kaputt gemacht hast :x
> Kann das sein?
> Müssten 4 Stück gewesen sein, iirc.



1 Hundehütte steht direkt neben meinem Haus, die habe ich selber gebaut. Die anderen habe ich bestimmt mal zerstört. Meine Siedlung wurde noch nicht angegriffen, wann passiert das eigentlich mal?


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2015)

Ja gut habs bei mir nun auch etwas umgebastelt. 

http://images.akamai.steamuserconte...721/01E760336EFF45481B1362D1CF2B1F8DDFFB6495/
http://images.akamai.steamuserconte...929/DEC074B79E2414D5D58783271718C61F84EE1655/


Hab nun auch rausgefunden das man Siedler zu anderen Siedlungen schicken kann indem man sie in diesem "Bauinterface" mit R anspricht. Allerdings klappt das nicht bei allen, d.h. man hat trotzdem gefühlte 10000 Microsiedlungen :/
Red Rocket Station werd ich wohl nicht zu ner Siedlung machen da die mir einfach zu nah an Sanctuary ist. Dafür werd ich allerdings wohl das Drive-In umbauen^^


----------



## iltisjim (13. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal auf deutsch: Was wolltest du?



Also ich würde  gerne ein Mod installieren den"Enhanced Wasteland" Mod. 
Ist das erlaubt? Ich verändere ja in steam die Spiel Dateien. Will nicht gesperrt oder so werden.


----------



## Rizzard (13. November 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand rausgefunden wie man an Brahmins für seine eigene Siedlung kommt?
> 
> *edit*
> Ach ja, hier auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Siedlungsbau, der ist schon gut vorran gekommen, wen auch lange noch nicht abgeschlossen:
> ...



Nicht schlecht.
Der Siedlungsbau interessiert mich bis dato überhaupt nicht. Bei mir sieht Sanctuary noch immer gleich aus. Ich hab nur ein paar Betten in die zerstörten Häuser gestellt, damit die Leute was zum schlafen haben.^^


----------



## SLNC (13. November 2015)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Also ich würde  gerne ein Mod installieren den"Enhanced Wasteland" Mod.
> Ist das erlaubt? Ich verändere ja in steam die Spiel Dateien. Will nicht gesperrt oder so werden.



Ja. Du wirst nicht gesperrt werden. Außerdem ist das ein ReShade-Preset.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (13. November 2015)

Silvana_ schrieb:


> Kupfer kriegst du von Gegenständen die du findest, im Kampf in den Häusern oder von Händlern in Diamond City.



Was man immer mitnehmen sollte, das seltene Rohstoffe enthalten sind: Telefone, Wecker, Uhren, Ventilatoren und Lampen! Meist Kupfer, Schrauben, Federn etc. enthalten!


----------



## GeneralGonzo (13. November 2015)

Silvana_ schrieb:


> Alle meine Begleiter sind aus Sancuatry verschwunden, der Hund und die Reporterin sind spurlos verschwunden, nur der Mutant ist noch dort. Eine Mauer bauen, dann darauf BODEN bauen dann darauf Mauer bauen
> 
> Hier so schaut mein Sanctuary aus
> 
> Steam Community :: [SGU] SRB_Vukasin_SRB :: Screenshots



Ich mag das Spiel sehr, aber das Siedlung bauen geht mir völlig ab! Ich renne lieber durch die Welt und nutze das Material zur Verbesserung von Rüstung und Waffen 

Hab auch nie was mit minecraft anfangen können


----------



## tandel (13. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich muss doch echt was falsch machen oder? Ich komm nichtmal halbsoweit Sactuary zu ummauern weil ich sofort das kack Limit erreiche
> 
> Und was sind denn das da für hohe Mauern die du da hast? Selbstkreiert?



Das habe ich mir bei den Bildern gerade auch gedacht. Die Größe entspricht doch der maximalen Anzahl an Objekten, also egal ob Radio oder Fertighaus, oder?

Ich habe einen Lattenzaun ein mal rund rum gebaut (hinten war er ja schon fast durchgängig und dabei nur die 2er Elemente genutzt, also sehr sparsam. Dabei natürlich die Hecken und Häuser als gegebene Mauer genutzt. Zumindest Getier kommt jetzt nicht mehr rein 
Die inneren Lattenzäune habe ich dann alle demontiert und auch sehr viele Bäume, ein paar stehen noch für die Optik. In den Häusern stehen auch noch die alten Möbel zum großen Teil bis auf die unnötige Küchenausstattung, auch diese würde ich gerne so belassen.
Dann habe ich zwei Fertighäuser (ein Element?) gesetzt und mit insgesamt 13 Betten und ein paar Stühlen und Tischen ausgestattet und nun begonnen ein zweistöckiges Hauptquartier zu errichten und bin bei ca. 80% Größe.
Hoffentlich kann man da was modden, denn gefühlt habe ich gerade angefangen etwa 5% Ausbaugrad erreicht. Dafür würde ich mir auch glatt einen besseren PC kaufen


----------



## GeneralGonzo (13. November 2015)

So, konnte nicht die Finger davon lassen:

Bücher: Fallout 4 Vault Dweller's Survival Guide von David Hodgson

Mit 17% Gutschein aus dem Netz für gerade mal 24,52 €! (35,35 € bei Amazon). Schönes Hardcover DinA4 Buch macht sich auch gut im Regal (habe auch das von Pillars of Eternity)


----------



## Leob12 (13. November 2015)

Hab ich auf Amazon bestellt, aber kommt erst nächste Woche. Spielen werde ich frühestens Samstag Nachmittag


----------



## Rizzard (13. November 2015)

Gestern eine Mission für die stählerne Br. gemacht, um danach festzustellen das Danse nicht mehr in meiner Partie mit spielt. Toll, hätte ich das gewusst hätte ich die Mission nach hinten verlegt.
Mein Hund ist schon seit Tagen verschollen, und den Androiden konnte ich gestern auch nicht mehr finden.
Ich verlier all meine Begleiter.^^


----------



## Leob12 (13. November 2015)

Deswegen werde ich die Begleiter alle außen vor lassen. Die dumme KI hat mich schon in Skyrim zu oft genervt. Und die Begleiter als Kugelfang einzusetzen nimmt mir ein bisschen die Immersion. Liebe schlage ich mich alleine durch und kratz das ein oder andere mal ab.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (13. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Deswegen werde ich die Begleiter alle außen vor lassen. Die dumme KI hat mich schon in Skyrim zu oft genervt. Und die Begleiter als Kugelfang einzusetzen nimmt mir ein bisschen die Immersion. Liebe schlage ich mich alleine durch und kratz das ein oder andere mal ab.



Naja, es ergeben sich auch ein paar nette Nebenmissionen durch die Begleiter, ich finde das schon ganz schön.

Und der Robi z.B. heizt im Nahkampf mit Flammenwerfer und Kettensäge ordentlich den Raidern ein - herrlicher Anblick 
Und als Kugelfang eignet sich son Blechkasten doch gut, nachdem er sich 200 Jahre gelangweilt hat - hehehehe


----------



## Leob12 (13. November 2015)

Ich renne gerne einfach in der Pampa herum, springe über Steine usw, da bleibt der Begleiter dann hängen und bis ich das bemerke vergehen locker 10 Minuten^^ Brauch ich nicht, zumal man alleine auch gut zurecht kommt. In Spielen wie Dragon Age war das etwas anders.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (13. November 2015)

Naja, hängen bleibt hier kein Begleiter ^^

Aber wenn du eh planst alleine zu bleiben, gibt es einen Perk für dich, der in etwa "Einsamer wolf" lautet. Bekommst du mehr Tragfähigkeit und HPs wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Also genau, was du brauchst


----------



## Thaurial (13. November 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Naja, hängen bleibt hier kein Begleiter ^^
> 
> Aber wenn du eh planst alleine zu bleiben, gibt es einen Perk für dich, der in etwa "Einsamer wolf" lautet. Bekommst du mehr Tragfähigkeit und HPs wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Also genau, was du brauchst



also ich geh die oft Suchen! Wenn ich ihn brauche isser immer sonstwo..


----------



## Nightslaver (13. November 2015)

Hat schon jemand rausgefunden wie man an Brahmins für seine Sieldung gelangt?


----------



## Leob12 (13. November 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Naja, hängen bleibt hier kein Begleiter ^^
> 
> Aber wenn du eh planst alleine zu bleiben, gibt es einen Perk für dich, der in etwa "Einsamer wolf" lautet. Bekommst du mehr Tragfähigkeit und HPs wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Also genau, was du brauchst


Klingt perfekt. Ich schleiche halt gerne herum und überrasch den Gegner. Ich fand es schon in Skyrim toll ein Nest vin Banditen mit dem Bogen auszuschalten ohne dass sie mich sehen konnten. 
Erstes war ich da an Stellen an die kein Begleiter kommen würde und zweitens würde er eh nur unnötig herumstehen. Deswegen hab ich sie in meinem Haus gelassen. Dort ist meines Wissens auch keiner ausgebüchst xD


----------



## Silvana_ (13. November 2015)

Wurdet ihr schon mal angegriffen (Basis)? IN meinem Sanctuary ist immer ein Brahims, weiß nicht warum der da rumläuft.


----------



## jensi251 (13. November 2015)

Ja einmal von Supermutanten. War nicht in Sanctuary sondern woanders. Gab eine Benachrichtigung und dann bin ich direkt da hin. Kein Problem gewesen, lediglich die Pflanzen wurden beschädigt und müssen "repariert" werden


----------



## Silvana_ (13. November 2015)

Ich hab meinen Hund wiedergefunden  Der war bei einer Stelle, wegen einer Quest, ich Dummdödel.


----------



## Desrupt0r (13. November 2015)

Also Begleiter und KI gehen mir mega auf die Eier. Sind aber ganz gut um Kugeln einzustecken  Bei mir bleiben die immer hängen, und bei einer Mission der stählernen Brüderschaft (bei der Polizestation) hat sich der Typ den man begleiten musste ständig aufgehängt und war zu dumm um in einen Aufzug zu steigen, da der Köter immer im Weg steht.


----------



## Dre (13. November 2015)

Kann mir bitte einer erklären was der Unterschied zwischen grün und gelb umrandeten Gegenständen im Crafting Modus ist?

Z.b.: Ich geh in ein kaputtes Haus in Sanctuary und dort ins Badezimmer. Da liegt neben ner kaputten Toilette ein kaputtes Waschbecken. Befinde ich mich nun im Crafting Modus kann ich sowohl die grün umrandete Toilette scrappen, als auch das gelb umrandete Waschbecken. Bei beidem würde Ceramic herauskommen?!? 
Ich hab mir schon überlegt ob eine grüne Umrandung einfach bedeutet, dass der Gegenstand noch irgendeinen nicht erkennbaren Nutzen im Settlement erfüllen kann, allerdings würde es mich sehr wundern wenn besagte grün umrandete Toilette noch einen Zweck erfüllt, da diese ziemlich lädiert aussieht (visuell)?

Google Suche verrät mir nichts, ich glaube ich bin einfach zu blöd dafür


----------



## Thaurial (13. November 2015)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Also Begleiter und KI gehen mir mega auf die Eier. Sind aber ganz gut um Kugeln einzustecken  Bei mir bleiben die immer hängen, und bei einer Mission der stählernen Brüderschaft (bei der Polizestation) hat sich der Typ den man begleiten musste ständig aufgehängt und war zu dumm um in einen Aufzug zu steigen, da der Köter immer im Weg steht.



Absolut Deiner Meinung. Des weiteren, selbst wenn man Befehle erteilt ist das Ergebnis total offen. Mal Massakrieren sie ganze Gegnerhorden, und ein andres mal kommen diese direkt auf mich zu und er trifft nix..




Dre schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte einer erklären was der Unterschied zwischen grün und gelb umrandeten Gegenständen im Crafting Modus ist?
> 
> 
> Google Suche verrät mir nichts, ich glaube ich bin einfach zu blöd dafür



Ich dachte auch der Unterschied wäre:

grün = z.b Stuhl = generell selbst craftbar = ggf. aufheben, weil in der siedlung verwendbar
gelb = z.b Reifen = Scrap der auf jeden Fall zerlegt werden sollte




Was mich noch sehr stört,  warum muss man denn in der Siedlung seinen Scrap auf den Boden werfen um ihn zu zerlegen. Warum geht das nicht im Baumenü oder sowas? Hab gestern jede Menge Schrott aus dem Inventar genommen, alles auf den Boden geworfen und musste dann jeden Schraubenzieher einzeln anvisieren und "verwerten"   ->  das musste ich erstmal goggeln, wiel ich 20 Minuten gesucht habe wie ich meinen Schrott zerlegen kann.

Waffenübersicht = Katastrophe, der Wechsel während dem Kampf ist ein Krampf


Vom Bedienkompfort und der Übersichtlichkeit bin ich wirklich enttäuscht..


----------



## Grestorn (13. November 2015)

Grün: Kannst Du Lagern und selbst woanders hinstellen
Gelb: Kann man nur zerlegen aber nicht benutzen.


----------



## Grestorn (13. November 2015)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Was mich noch sehr stört,  warum muss man denn in der Siedlung seinen Scrap auf den Boden werfen um ihn zu zerlegen. Warum geht das nicht im Baumenü oder sowas? Hab gestern jede Menge Schrott aus dem Inventar genommen, alles auf den Boden geworfen und musste dann jeden Schraubenzieher einzeln anvisieren und "verwerten"   ->  das musste ich erstmal goggeln, wiel ich 20 Minuten gesucht habe wie ich meinen Schrott zerlegen kann.


Musst Du nicht. Du kannst den Schrott einfach direkt an jeder Baukonsole ins Storage transferieren. Die Einzelteile stehen dann automatisch zur Verfügung



Thaurial schrieb:


> Waffenübersicht = Katastrophe, der Wechsel während dem Kampf ist ein Krampf


Du weißt, dass Du die Waffen auf Hotkeys von 1-´ (also alle 12 Tasten der obersten Tastatur-Zeile) legen kannst?



Thaurial schrieb:


> Vom Bedienkompfort und der Übersichtlichkeit bin ich wirklich enttäuscht..



Ich hab den Eindruck, Du machst Dir eher das Leben extra schwer 

P.S.: Sorry, hab mich verklickt, sollte eigentlich ein Edit meines vorherigen Postings werden. Das Doppelposting war keine Absicht.


----------



## Thaurial (13. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Musst Du nicht. Du kannst den Schrott einfach direkt an jeder Baukonsole ins Storage transferieren. Die Einzelteile stehen dann automatisch zur Verfügung
> .



Das gilt aber nicht für Waffen und  Rüstungen - sondern nur für den Siedlerkram.

Ich habe z.b Aluminium für ein Waffenupgrade benötigt und auch Dosen im Schrottinventar, die muss ich erst zerlegen, dann sind sie nutzbar.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Du weißt, dass Du die Waffen auf Hotkeys von 1-´ (also alle 12 Tasten der obersten Tastatur-Zeile) legen kannst?
> .



Kurz: ja - die Herzchen und Rechtecke sind einfach nur umständlich -  warum geht das nicht wie sonst auch ein einer art action bar - die muss ja nichtmal permanent eingeblendet sein..



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich hab den Eindruck, Du machst Dir eher das Leben extra schwer



Ich denke ich habe einen Vergleich zu einigen andren Spielen, wenn auch nicht FO3 etc.


----------



## Grestorn (13. November 2015)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Das gilt aber nicht für Waffen und  Rüstungen - sondern nur für den Siedlerkram.
> 
> Ich habe z.b Aluminium für ein Waffenupgrade benötigt und auch Dosen im Schrottinventar, die muss ich erst zerlegen, dann sind sie nutzbar.


Doch, natürlich. Er zeigt ja sogar beim Bauen von Waffen-Erweiterungen an, welche Schrottteile er dafür zerlegt. 

Bei Aluminium musst Du aufpassen, dass es sich auch um Aluminium-Dosen handelt. 



Thaurial schrieb:


> Kurz: ja - die Herzchen und Rechtecke sind einfach nur umständlich -  warum geht das nicht wie sonst auch ein einer art action bar - die muss ja nichtmal permanent eingeblendet sein..


Klar geht es besser, wie immer bei Bethesda Spielen. Ich komm aber ganz gut damit klar. Die schiere Masse an Möglichkeiten ist eher das, was mich überwältigt. Und die Umständlichkeit des Bauens generell. 



Thaurial schrieb:


> Ich denke ich habe einen Vergleich zu einigen andren Spielen, wenn auch nicht FO3 etc.


Ich wollte Dich nicht angreifen ... Dein Posting klang nur wirklich so, als würdest Du bestimmte Mechanismen missverstehen (was mir übrigens auch erst nicht besser gegangen ist, bis ich das System einigermaßen durchblickt habe). Meine FO3 Erfahrung hilft mir da nur begrenzt, da es sich doch ganz anders steuert.


----------



## Rizzard (13. November 2015)

Ich bin grad durchs Ödland gestreift, da stürzte irgendwas vom Himmel. Nur leider finde ich die Absturzstelle nicht. Ob das wohl wieder ein UFO war?


----------



## Thaurial (13. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Doch, natürlich. Er zeigt ja sogar beim Bauen von Waffen-Erweiterungen an, welche Schrottteile er dafür zerlegt.
> 
> Bei Aluminium musst Du aufpassen, dass es sich auch um Aluminium-Dosen handelt.
> 
> ...



Also die Verbesserung wurde bei mir "nicht-craftbar" angezeigt. Sie war also nicht hervorgehoben.

Dann habe ich gedacht, ich markiere die mal für die Suche -> gesagt, getan. Beim Schrott sortieren in der Werkbank wurden mir dann auch die Lupensymbole der Waffenwerkbank angezeigt.. 

Für mich kam das dann so rüber, als könnt ich das erst bauen, wenn ich den Schrott zerlegt habe.

Du hast recht, es hilft auch nix mit dem drüber ärgern. Wenn man sich darauf einlässt macht es einfach mehr Spaß - aber manche Dinge finde ich einfach zu offensichtlich..


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2015)

> und war zu dumm um in einen Aufzug zu steigen, da der Köter immer im Weg steht.



Einfach weiterlaufen der wird hinterher geportet^^


----------



## Bunny_Joe (13. November 2015)

Es wurden übrigens in den ersten 24 Stunden 12 Millionen Kopien an die Händler ausgeliefert, wobei 750 Millionen Dollar umgesetzt wurden.
Fallout 4 Ships 12 Million Copies in One Day, Breaks Records - GameSpot


Beachtet: An die Händler ausgeliefert, die tatsächlichen Verkäufe betragen meistens 50-75% dessen.
Trotzdem, was für ein Erfolg für Bethesda.


----------



## tandel (13. November 2015)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Vom Bedienkompfort und der Übersichtlichkeit bin ich wirklich enttäuscht..



Sorry, ich musste kurz hämisch lachen. Allen Trash auf den Boden werfen und dann verwerten 
Zum Glück hast Du es jetzt am Anfang erfahren, ärgerlich wenn Du schon mehrere hundert Stunden auf der Uhr hättest.


----------



## riedochs (13. November 2015)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Ja einmal von Supermutanten. War nicht in Sanctuary sondern woanders. Gab eine Benachrichtigung und dann bin ich direkt da hin. Kein Problem gewesen, lediglich die Pflanzen wurden beschädigt und müssen "repariert" werden



Ich habe bisher nicht herausfinden können wie man Pflanzen "repariert"


----------



## Timmey (13. November 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich daddel FO4 auf dem PC und ich kann Radio Freedom nicht mehr emfangen, weil es nicht mehr sendet.

Also ich ab zur Burg und schaue nach was das ist. Sieht soweit alles gut  aus. Nur kann ich dem Minuteman nicht zuweisen zum Sender. (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Der NPC sagt mir immer das der strome wieder her gestellt  werden muss. Der ist aber da (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Hat wer von euch nen Tipp?


----------



## RavionHD (13. November 2015)

Kann mir nun keiner sagen wie ich dieses Zeichen los werde (Schutz)?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle meine Werte sind im grünen Bereich, ich hab das mittlerweile in fast jedem Dorf, was ist das und wie kann ich es loswerden?


----------



## DeepBlue23 (13. November 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Kann mir nun keiner sagen wie ich dieses Zeichen los werde (Schutz)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Als ich das hatte habe ich einfach in weiteres Geschütz gebaut und das Zeichen war weg.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (13. November 2015)

Mein Baumhaus wird so langsam ganz cool 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woody83 (13. November 2015)

Spielt das schon einer von Euch mit Gamepad? Und was sind Eure Erfahrungen? Hab das XBOX Gamepad für den PC...


----------



## Bambusbar (13. November 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Alle meine Werte sind im grünen Bereich, ich hab das mittlerweile in fast jedem Dorf, was ist das und wie kann ich es loswerden?



Das ist  unter anderem das  Zeichen dafür, dass du  einem Wachposten keine Wache zugewiesen hast, oder das du Pflanzen hast, die nicht bewirtschaftet werden (ein Settler kann 6 Pflanzen abbauen)

@Timmy:
Du brauchst 10 Energie, die nur für das Radio da sind und die du mit dem Radio verbinden musst.
Dann kannst du es anmachen.
Am besten mal alle Kabel zu anderen Energieverbrauchen abmachen und gucken, obs dann klappt


----------



## Bunny_Joe (14. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann nicht mehr weiterbauen....gibt es ein cap pro Siedlung?


----------



## RavionHD (14. November 2015)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Das ist  unter anderem das  Zeichen dafür, dass du  einem Wachposten keine Wache zugewiesen hast, oder das du Pflanzen hast, die nicht bewirtschaftet werden (ein Settler kann 6 Pflanzen abbauen)
> 
> @Timmy:
> Du brauchst 10 Energie, die nur für das Radio da sind und die du mit dem Radio verbinden musst.
> ...



Alle Wachposten sind besetzt, genauso die Pflanzen.

Es ist ja nur im Bereich Schutz, ich habe keine Ahnung woran das liegen kann.


----------



## Bambusbar (14. November 2015)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Kann nicht mehr weiterbauen....gibt es ein cap pro Siedlung?



Ja, der Balken rechts oben :>
Probiers mal mit Unlimited Settlement Objects at Fallout 4 Nexus - Mods and community

@RavionHD:
Hm, dann weiß ich es grad auch nich ^^
Sicher das alle besetzt sind? ;P
Und wenn du zwei, drei Türme baust, gehts dann auch nicht weg?


----------



## getsomenuts (14. November 2015)

Ich hab ne Frage zu den Siedler Zuweisungen! Hab hier schon gelesen das ein Siedler 6 Pflanzen bearbeiten kann aber muss ich auch jede einzelne Pflanze explizit zuweisen oder reicht es wenn ich 6 hin Pflanze und ihm eine davon zuweise? 
Ist nämlich bissl umständlich wenn der gerade am anderen Ende der Stadt ist...


----------



## Ralle82 (14. November 2015)

Alter - denkste dir am Wochenende schön loslegen und zocken... Nu is hier Stromausfall
Gehts?!


----------



## Leob12 (14. November 2015)

Ralle82 schrieb:


> Alter - denkste dir am Wochenende schön loslegen und zocken... Nu is hier Stromausfall
> Gehts?!


Besser als eine verdammte Prüfung zu schreiben^^


----------



## Timmey (14. November 2015)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Das ist  unter anderem das  Zeichen dafür, dass du  einem Wachposten keine Wache zugewiesen hast, oder das du Pflanzen hast, die nicht bewirtschaftet werden (ein Settler kann 6 Pflanzen abbauen)
> 
> @Timmy:
> Du brauchst 10 Energie, die nur für das Radio da sind und die du mit dem Radio verbinden musst.
> ...



Ich hab sogar 13 energie zum Radio, die spulen drehen sich und auch der lautsprecher lässt sich ein und ausschalten. Ich kann den Minteman nicht zuweisen, bzw. er geht nicht selbst dahin.


----------



## Ralle82 (14. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Besser als eine verdammte Prüfung zu schreiben^^



Öhm... Ja^^
Trotzdem ist jetzt genug der Vorfreude


----------



## Nightslaver (14. November 2015)

Ich muss sagen, obwohl ich mich ja durchaus von Fallout 4 unterhalten fühle finde ich die Quests mehr als nur mäßig. Im Grunde kann ich die Quests bis jetzt auf 3 Arten runterbrechen:

1) Töte alle Gegner in Ruine xyz und melde dich beim Auftraggeber.
2) Hole Gegenstand xyz für Auftraggeber aus Ruine xyz.
3) Töte alle Gegner in Ruine xyz und baue Siedlersignal und melde dich danach beim Auftraggeber.

Zimlich schwach wie ich finde und mich öden diese Quests auch inzwischen zimlich an, weil sie bis jetzt etwa 95% der Quests ausgemacht haben die ich bekommen habe.
Dagegen wirken die rund 30 Quests die es in Fallout 3 Vanilla gab ja schon enorm einfallsreich und vor allem abwechslungsreich.


----------



## Rizzard (14. November 2015)

Jup, die Aufträge der Minutemen und die der Bruderschaft sind immer das gleiche.
Würde mich nicht stören, wenn es auch "normale" einfallsreiche Nebenquests geben würde, aber die scheinen kaum zu existieren.


----------



## Grestorn (14. November 2015)

... was auch ziemlich genau den Quests im hochgelobten W3 entspricht. Nur die Story und die Präsentation, die um die Quests erzählt wird, unterscheidet sich. Und da finde ich Fallout 4 auch gar nicht schlecht gemacht. 

Für mich bietet F4 aber die viel _*viel*_ interessantere Welt, in der es sich auch lohnt, einfach nur etwas zu entdecken. Geschichten zu finden. Das hat in W3 fast komplett gefehlt.


----------



## Leob12 (14. November 2015)

Die Quest in Fallout 3 waren teilweise auch wirklich lang und umfangreich. Das Ödland Überlebenshandbuch, der künstliche Mensch, die entflohenen Sklaven mit dem Mesmetron einfangen zum Beispiel den alten Knacker mit dem Scharfschützengewehr in der verminten Stadt, die komische Simulation in einer Vault in der Mann hinweise für den Vater suchte, die Baum-Quest in Oasis oder ob man die Ghule unter dem Tenpenny-Tower tötet oder nicht. Da gabs wirklich einige gute Quests.


----------



## Bambusbar (14. November 2015)

Die Quests für die Minutemen und die BoS sind einfache wiederholbare Quests, ist schon logisch, dass die nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll sind.
Einfach nicht machen, wenn man keine Lust drauf hat ^^


----------



## Nightslaver (14. November 2015)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Die Quests für die Minutemen und die BoS sind einfache wiederholbare Quests, ist schon logisch, dass die nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll sind.
> Einfach nicht machen, wenn man keine Lust drauf hat ^^



Ja und wo sollen dann die nicht wiederholbaren Quests sein? Ich hab bis jetzt nichts anderes gefunden... Es gibt ja faktisch nur dieses Zeug, oder ich bin zu blöd es zu finden und ich hab inzwischen einen zimlich großen Teil des Ödlands bis runter nach Diamond City erkundet...


----------



## Leob12 (14. November 2015)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Die Quests für die Minutemen und die BoS sind einfache wiederholbare Quests, ist schon logisch, dass die nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll sind.
> Einfach nicht machen, wenn man keine Lust drauf hat ^^



Macht natürlich Sinn, so kann man einfach nur mieses Questdesign auch entschuldigen. 

Regt man sich über das zu einfache Skill-System auch, sollte man es am besten auch nicht nutzen?


----------



## Bambusbar (14. November 2015)

Ist halt einfach meine Sicht der Dinge. 
Bis jetzt hab ich noch keinen Grund gehabt,  mich über das Questdesign zu beschweren.

Ich wollte damit nur sagen,  dass es in FO3 gar keine wiederholbaren Quests gab,  wenn ich mich nicht irre,  oder?


----------



## Shona (14. November 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja und wo sollen dann die nicht wiederholbaren Quests sein? Ich hab bis jetzt nichts anderes gefunden... Es gibt ja faktisch nur dieses Zeug, oder ich bin zu blöd es zu finden und ich hab inzwischen einen zimlich großen Teil des Ödlands bis runter nach Diamond City erkundet...


Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen das sich das die Quest irgendwie alle die selben sind, was mich schon wieder langweilt.
Bin auch noch nicht wirklich entschlossen ob ich mich den BoS anschließen soll, da ich keinen Vorteil darin sehe. Habe drei Power Armor und nicht wirklich eine Verwendung dafür, was sollte mir da ein 4. noch bringen?
Gibt es sonst noch irgendwas das die BoS reizbar macht?


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (14. November 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Kann mir nun keiner sagen wie ich dieses Zeichen los werde (Schutz)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe zwar erst sanctuary, oder so ähnlich^^ und habe das gleiche problem
zuerst fing es mit schutz an, dann habe ich halt ein paar mehr aufgestellt, von schutz ~50 auf knapp ~100 und nun habe ich das gleiche problem mit betten, ich habe 12 siedler in der stadt und 30 betten..
wenn ich nun einfach 10 neue betten aufstell und wieder wegreise, steht da wieder das zeichen, dass etwas nicht stimmt und mit wieder ~10 moral flöten geht - wenn ich aber zurück in die stadt reise, dann ist wieder alles ok, nur das die moral halt um ~10 niedriger ist - das nervt mich echt gewaltig..


----------



## Robonator (14. November 2015)

> Gibt es sonst noch irgendwas das die BoS reizbar macht?


Du kriegst nen tollen Erfolg. Sonst? Ich sehe nichts was die mir sonst noch bieten können. 
Das Game hat es generell nicht so mit Fraktionen. Soweit ich weiß gibt es 3. Die Minuteman, Railroad und BoS. Zur ersten kommste ja Questbedingt sowieso hin. 
Ich hab auch irgendwie das Gefühl schon alles von der Welt gesehen zu haben, die kommt mir einfach unglaublich klein vor.


----------



## Silvana_ (14. November 2015)

BLiNDMaNKiND schrieb:


> ich habe zwar erst sanctuary, oder so ähnlich^^ und habe das gleiche problem
> zuerst fing es mit schutz an, dann habe ich halt ein paar mehr aufgestellt, von schutz ~50 auf knapp ~100 und nun habe ich das gleiche problem mit betten, ich habe 12 siedler in der stadt und 30 betten..
> wenn ich nun einfach 10 neue betten aufstell und wieder wegreise, steht da wieder das zeichen, dass etwas nicht stimmt und mit wieder ~10 moral flöten geht - wenn ich aber zurück in die stadt reise, dann ist wieder alles ok, nur das die moral halt um ~10 niedriger ist - das nervt mich echt gewaltig..



Kleiner Tipp. Baut Sanctuary nicht ZU sehr aus... Du hast echt übertrieben


----------



## Shona (14. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Du kriegst nen tollen Erfolg. Sonst? Ich sehe nichts was die mir sonst noch bieten können.
> Das Game hat es generell nicht so mit Fraktionen. Soweit ich weiß gibt es 3. Die Minuteman, Railroad und BoS. Zur ersten kommste ja Questbedingt sowieso hin.
> Ich hab auch irgendwie das Gefühl schon alles von der Welt gesehen zu haben, die kommt mir einfach unglaublich klein vor.


Das die Welt klein ist hab ich mir auch schon gedacht als ich die Map das erste Mal betrachtet habe. Irgendwie kommt die mir kleiner als bei Fallout 3 vor, kann aber vll auch täuschen.
Wenn es ansonsten bei den BoS nichts gibt dann kann ich das auch irgendwann mal machen.



RavionHD schrieb:


> Kann mir nun keiner sagen wie ich dieses Zeichen los werde (Schutz)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich ignoriere das einfach weil es so oder so gleich wieder da ist sobald ich wieder weg bin.


----------



## Bambusbar (14. November 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Das die Welt klein ist hab ich mir auch schon gedacht als ich die Map das erste Mal betrachtet habe. Irgendwie kommt die mir kleiner als bei Fallout 3 vor, kann aber vll auch täuschen.



Das täuscht.
Bei FO3 gab es iirc  um die 130 Locations.
Bei FO4 sind es über 220.


----------



## Shona (14. November 2015)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Das täuscht.
> Bei FO3 gab es iirc  um die 130 Locations.
> Bei FO4 sind es über 220.


Was haben die anzahl der Locations mit der map Größe zu tun? 

Auf der FO3 Map kann ich auch 200+ Lications unterbringen


----------



## Ralle82 (14. November 2015)

Weiß jemand, was ich hier deaktivieren muss: Bin gerade in einer (geschlossenen) Anlage. Hier ist es mitunter auch beleuchtet und man sieht bei genauerer Betrachtung so einen Nebel/Dunst im Licht und hier brechen mir die Frames weg...?! Welche Einstellung frisst hier meine Performance am ehesten?


----------



## Silvana_ (14. November 2015)

Ralle82 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, was ich hier deaktivieren muss: Bin gerade in einer (geschlossenen) Anlage. Hier ist es mitunter auch beleuchtet und man sieht bei genauerer Betrachtung so einen Nebel/Dunst im Licht und hier brechen mir die Frames weg...?! Welche Einstellung frisst hier meine Performance am ehesten?



Komisch. Ich habe überall 60 FPS. An welcher Stelle bist du genau? Und du müssest einen besseren PC als ich haben oder?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (14. November 2015)

Ok hab mein Baumhaus fertig, jetzt kann ich weiter questen xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nur finde ich es etwas blöd, dass die Siedler überall rein können. Habe mir ganz oben NUR FÜR MICH ein Zimmer eingerichtet, die kennen wohl aber keine Privatsphäre.....kommen einfach rein und schlafen in meinem Bett, obwohl es genügend andere gibt.


----------



## Ralle82 (14. November 2015)

Silvana_ schrieb:


> Komisch. Ich habe überall 60 FPS. An welcher Stelle bist du genau? Und du müssest einen besseren PC als ich haben oder?



Ähm... nein, ich denke nicht, dass meine Hardware zwingend besser ist als die deine^^ Ich bestreite die erste Quest für die Minutemen (Raider aus so ´ner Anlage "vertreiben") Also direkt wenn ich in die Anlage reinkomme stockt es, und mir ist eben diese Beleuchtung aufgefallen mit diesem Nebel/Rauch/Dunst in der Luft... Was muss ich da umstellen? Denn sonst lief es bisher rund!


----------



## Silvana_ (14. November 2015)

Anti Antialiasing zieht immer gerne. Einfach mal die Auflösung runter stellen.


----------



## dj_the_one (14. November 2015)

Das Spiel läuft echt mies. Spiele mittlerweile auf ca Mittel - mit God Rays aus etc und trotzdem bricht die Framerate auf 25 runter i7 3820 290er.... Macht so echt keinen Spaß


----------



## Ralle82 (14. November 2015)

Silvana_ schrieb:


> Anti Antialiasing zieht immer gerne. Einfach mal die Auflösung runter stellen.



Eine Auflösung kleiner UHD ist indiskutabel 
TAA macht lt. Benchmarks auch den Braten nicht fett, zumal ich sonst akzeptable Frames habe... Es ist eben jetzt in dieser Räumlichkeit (habe mich inzwischen weitergekämpft) mit dieser Beleuchtung und dem Rauch aufgefallen. Wollte nicht wieder wild rumprobieren bzgl. der Einstellungen weils sonst läuft. Dachte eben, es gibt eine Einstellungen, mit dem ich diesen Rauch abschalten kann (auch wenn dadurch wieder etwas Feeling verloren ginge).,,


----------



## Nightslaver (14. November 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Was haben die anzahl der Locations mit der map Größe zu tun?
> 
> Auf der FO3 Map kann ich auch 200+ Lications unterbringen



Das hat etwas damit zu tun das indor locations auch Fläche belegen und da es mehr indor Locations gibt als in Fallout 3 dürftest du am Ende mindestens auf die gleiche Fläche kommen wie in Fallout 3, blos halt nicht Außenarealen sondern mit Innenarealen. 
Rein von den Außenarealen her gesehen dürfte Fallout 4 kleiner als Fallout 3 sein, was sicher auch nicht zuletzt an der großen Wasserfläche auf der Ostseite der Karte liegt.
Trotz allem finde ich die Map groß genug, nicht zuletzt da Boston selbst viele Locations zum erkunden bietet und zimlich verwinkelt ist.

Ich würde sogar noch Fläche eintauschen und eine kleinere Map nehmen wen ich dafür bessere Quests, ein bessere Skillsystem und bessere Dialoge bekomme.


----------



## Captn (14. November 2015)

dj_the_one schrieb:


> Das Spiel läuft echt mies. Spiele mittlerweile auf ca Mittel - mit God Rays aus etc und trotzdem bricht die Framerate auf 25 runter i7 3820 290er.... Macht so echt keinen Spaß


Überschreibe mal per Treiber die Tessalationsstufe. Hab ich auch gemacht, auf 4x.

Ich hab höchstens Einbrüche auf 35 FPS. Ansonsten liegt die Bildrate durchschnittlich bei etwa 45 FPS in 4K und max. Settings.


----------



## Leob12 (14. November 2015)

Ach verdammt. Jetzt hab ich das Spiel gestartet, wollte Audio auf Englisch umstellen. 
Nix da, erstmal weitere 2,1 GB laden >.<


----------



## Lg3 (14. November 2015)

Finde es irgendwie komisch das in vielen Tests die vielen Bugs in Fallout 4 bemängelt werden. 13 stunden Spielzeit und noch nicht einen einzigen Bug bemerkt. Kumpel ist sogar schon bei 27 und auch er sagt er hat noch keinen bug bemerkt.. komisch, ist wohl doch nicht so verbuggt ^^


----------



## Leob12 (14. November 2015)

Wenn man nicht darauf achtet, fällt einem auch nichts auf.


----------



## Grestorn (14. November 2015)

... und hat Ende sogar Spaß? So ein Mist, wie kann man das nur einfach so zulassen?!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. November 2015)

Meine Graka wurde nicht erkannt ^^.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Asus 6950 Direct Cu II.*
Hab dann manuell eingestellt.
Von Anfang an hatte ich Pixelige Ränder um Personen,was kann das sein ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab schon die Schatten ein und aus gestellt.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. November 2015)

Heute wieder nicht wirklich zum eigentlichen spielen gekommen, weil ich den ganzen Tag mit dem Bau der Siedlung zugebracht habe, nachdem ich mir die "Mod" vom Nexus gezogen habe die die Begrenzung beim bauen aufhebt.
Eigentlich schon auf eine gewisse Weise wieder traurig, bedenkt man doch das Fallout 4 eigentlich ein "RPG" sein will und kein Bauklötzenspiel, leider nur ist sind die Bauklötzchen noch das was am interessantesten an dem Spiel ist, die generischen völlig austauschbaren Quests sind es sicher nicht. 

Naja, jedenfalls kam das heute nach einem halben Tag bauen bei raus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leob12 (14. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> ... und hat Ende sogar Spaß? So ein Mist, wie kann man das nur einfach so zulassen?!



Naja, mein Charakter hat schon beim Dialog mit Codsworth den Mund aufgemacht ohne das man etwas hören konnte. 
Ich weiß nicht, ich finde sowas unnötig.


----------



## Grestorn (15. November 2015)

Ich seh Dich einfach nur die ganze Zeit lamentieren und wundere ich mich. Denn ich hab das ganze Jahr nicht so viel Spaß mit einem Computerspiel gehabt. 

Es tut mir wirklich leid, dass Du keinen Spaß mit dem Spiel zu haben scheinst. Keine Ahnung, woran es liegt, ob das Spiel aus technischen Gründen bei Dir nicht sauber läuft oder weil es einfach das falsche Spiel für Dich ist... keine Ahnung. Aber gerade was Bugs angeht, finde ich das Spiel jetzt nicht sonderlich auffällig. Ja, es gibt Nicklichkeiten, Ecken und Kanten, aber bei der Größe und Komplexität (die m.E. die von W3 bei weitem übersteigt, es geht nämlich nicht um die Fläche der Spielwelt alleine, sondern die Details und den Inhalt, den man auf diese Fläche packt) kann ich locker darüber hinwegsehen.


----------



## Leob12 (15. November 2015)

Du lässt wohl absolut keine Kritik an dem Spiel zu. Erinnerst mich ein bisschen an porsche2000^^
Such mir mal bitte jene Stelle raus in der geschrieben habe dass es keinen Spaß macht. Wär ganz nett, danke. 

Wenn dich das durchschnittliche Questsystem, die durchschnittliche Story und auch die wirklich schlechten Gesichtsanimationen nicht stören, deine Sache, aber akzeptiere dann bitte auch das es Leute gibt die sich mehr erhofft haben und sich nicht mit allem zufrieden geben. 
Mich reißt es einfach aus der Immersion wenn sich die Lippen hölzern bewegen und dann noch dazu kein Ton zu hören ist. Und das schon beim ersten Gespräch mit Codsworth. Du scheinst ja bereitwillig über solche Dinge hinwegzusehen, ich mache das nicht mehr. Vor allem nicht bei 6 Jahren Entwicklungszeit. 
Hab ich schon die mehr als kümmerliche Maus/Tastatur-Steuerung erwähnt? Sicher auch so eine Ecke oder Kante die man locker entschuldigen kann weil es ja ein heiliges Bethesda-Spiel ist. 

Vor allem als großer Fallout 3-Fan bin ich momentan noch etwas enttäuscht. 
Und für eine derartig umständliche Steuerung und unübersichtliche Menüs habe ich im Jahr 2015 kein Verständnis mehr. A) Weil es noch schlimmer als in Skyrim ist, B) weil es ein großes Studio ist, kein kleiner Indie-Titel, da drücke ich nämlich eher ein Auge zu.

Ich sag nicht das das Spiel schlecht ist und keinen Spaß macht, aber ich finde es irrsinnig schade das man nach Fallout 3 kaum Innovationen bringt. Power Armor, Crafting und Basenbau (mit grausiger Steuerung), ja, aber sonst? Einfacheres Charaktersystem, vereinfachtes Dialogsystem, weitaus schwächerer Einstieg und wieder mal eine schwache Story und dann kommen noch die oben von mir erwähnten Dinge hinzu. 
Das Spiel bietet einfach so unendlich viel Potenzial aber was Bethesda in der Zeit mit der Kohle daraus gemacht hat ist in vielen Teilen einfach nur Halbherzig.


----------



## RavionHD (15. November 2015)

Wieviele Missionen für die stählerne Bruderschaft (also die Säuberung des Commonwealth bzw die Technologiesuche) gibt es?
Gefühlt gibt es da kein Ende.


----------



## Robonator (15. November 2015)

Ohh man ey, was mach ich denn falsch? Ich editier die .inis, lad mir extra noch nen config tool runter, hau die Dateien auf schreibgeschützt aber ich bekomm dieses verschissene drecks FoV nicht höher. Ich bekomm so Kopfschmerzen beim zocken  
Was kann ich denn noch machen um das endlich hinzubekommen? Framerate unlocken und co hat ja auch funktioniert, nur das verdammte FoV bleibt stur auf 70. Ich zock am PC und nicht auf der verdammten Konsole, warum bekommt es Bethesda noch immer nicht hin so einen verkackten FoV Slider einzubauen wenn sie doch selbst mit Nvidias Gamemist ankommen?



> Wieviele Missionen für die stählerne Bruderschaft (also die Säuberung des Commonwealth bzw die Technologiesuche) gibt es?
> Gefühlt gibt es da kein Ende.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wurde hier schonmal erwähnt. Sind wohl unendlich, so wie bei der Dunklen Bruderschaft in Skyrim. Halt zufallsgeneriert.


----------



## swg1900 (15. November 2015)

Findet man auch irgendwann normale Waffen?:/

Bin nun 12h im Spiel (noch nicht in Diamon City, Base building hat dann doch einiges an Zeit verschlungen) und finde nur diese Impro Waffen von den Raidern.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. November 2015)

swg1900 schrieb:


> Findet man auch irgendwann normale Waffen?:/
> 
> Bin nun 12h im Spiel (noch nicht in Diamon City, Base building hat dann doch einiges an Zeit verschlungen) und finde nur diese Impro Waffen von den Raidern.



Also ich finde dauernd auch normale Waffen, Laserpistolen, Lasergewehre, Jagdgewehre, Maschinengewehre, Sturmgewehre, Doppelläufige Schrottflinten, Superhammer, 10mm Pistolen, Kettenmesser usw. mit aller kulör Verbesserungen drauf... 


@Siedlungen:
Hab jetzt nochmal einige Bilder geschossen die die Siedlung nach Verwendung des unlimited Objct Mod zeigen, noch nicht fertig, aber die Bilder geben einen guten Überblick welche Ausmaße die Siedlung inzwischen hat und welcher Aufwand da ins bauen fließt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## swg1900 (15. November 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also ich finde dauernd auch normale Waffen, Laserpistolen, Lasergewehre, Jagdgewehre, Maschinengewehre, Sturmgewehre, Doppelläufige Schrottflinten, Superhammer, 10mm Pistolen, Kettenmesser usw. mit aller kulör Verbesserungen drauf...
> 
> 
> @Siedlungen:
> ...



Lasergewehr hab ich nur durch die Quest bekommen. Jagdgewehr hab ich mir gekauft. Finde echt nur die Schrottwaffen :/

Beeindruckende Base. Da kommt mir meine ganz popelig vor 
Mal ne Frage bezüglich Elektrizität: wenn ich n Kabel vom Aggregat durch die Holzwand von nem Fertighaus ziehe klappt das aber nicht durch ne einzelne Holzwand. Wieso? Musste deswegen Den Strompylon mitten ins Haus bauen..


----------



## Silvana_ (15. November 2015)

Okay ich glaube ich habe die Story soweit durch. einfach nur WOW Effekt!


----------



## dj_the_one (15. November 2015)

Hilft leider auch nicht merklich. Ich meine das Spiel läuft zwischen 22-60 fps. Und es ist so dermaßen störed dass die FPS einbricht. Erinnert stark an Day z in den Städten. Für mich zerstört das einfach dieses Runde Spielgefühl


----------



## Tomek92 (15. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ohh man ey, was mach ich denn falsch? Ich editier die .inis, lad mir extra noch nen config tool runter, hau die Dateien auf schreibgeschützt aber ich bekomm dieses verschissene drecks FoV nicht höher. Ich bekomm so Kopfschmerzen beim zocken
> Was kann ich denn noch machen um das endlich hinzubekommen? Framerate unlocken und co hat ja auch funktioniert, nur das verdammte FoV bleibt stur auf 70. Ich zock am PC und nicht auf der verdammten Konsole, warum bekommt es Bethesda noch immer nicht hin so einen verkackten FoV Slider einzubauen wenn sie doch selbst mit Nvidias Gamemist ankommen?
> 
> 
> Wurde hier schonmal erwähnt. Sind wohl unendlich, so wie bei der Dunklen Bruderschaft in Skyrim. Halt zufallsgeneriert.



Hole dir das Configuration Tool auf Nexusmods. Hab mir so das FOV auch auf 90 geschraubt.


----------



## DeepBlue23 (15. November 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wieviele Missionen für die stählerne Bruderschaft (also die Säuberung des Commonwealth bzw die Technologiesuche) gibt es?
> Gefühlt gibt es da kein Ende.



Das sind afaik auch Endlos-Quests, da kannst du dir immer welche abholen. Das hat die Gelehrte bei mir im Spiel selbst mal gesagt.


----------



## Ralle82 (15. November 2015)

dj_the_one schrieb:


> Hilft leider auch nicht merklich. Ich meine das Spiel läuft zwischen 22-60 fps. Und es ist so dermaßen störed dass die FPS einbricht. Erinnert stark an Day z in den Städten. Für mich zerstört das einfach dieses Runde Spielgefühl



Wo bricht es denn bei dir so ein? Ich hab das Problem gerne mal in Gebäuden und weiß im Moment nicht, wie ich des abstellen kann?


----------



## Shona (15. November 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das hat etwas damit zu tun das indor locations auch Fläche belegen und da es mehr indor Locations gibt als in Fallout 3 dürftest du am Ende mindestens auf die gleiche Fläche kommen wie in Fallout 3, blos halt nicht Außenarealen sondern mit Innenarealen.
> Rein von den Außenarealen her gesehen dürfte Fallout 4 kleiner als Fallout 3 sein, was sicher auch nicht zuletzt an der großen Wasserfläche auf der Ostseite der Karte liegt.
> Trotz allem finde ich die Map groß genug, nicht zuletzt da Boston selbst viele Locations zum erkunden bietet und zimlich verwinkelt ist.
> 
> Ich würde sogar noch Fläche eintauschen und eine kleinere Map nehmen wen ich dafür bessere Quests, ein bessere Skillsystem und bessere Dialoge bekomme.


Die Indoor Fläche ist aber nicht das was gemeint wurde, sondern das was man Outdoor begehen kann und diese ist kleiner als Fallout 3 obwohl immer behauptet wurde das sie größer ist. Die Wasserflächen ändern daran auch nichts. In den 16h bin ich schon die hälfte der Map abgelaufen, in Fallout 3 war ich da vll bei nem viertel. Ist halt auch schon doof wenn sie vorher behaupten die Map wird fast doppelt so groß wie Skyrim und nun ist sie gerade mal 1/3 davon.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JqMMAnpz7TU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Innenfläche kann auch so groß sein wie sie will das ist uninteressant da man sich da so oder so nicht lange genug auffhält. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach verdammt. Jetzt hab ich das Spiel gestartet, wollte Audio auf Englisch umstellen.
> Nix da, erstmal weitere 2,1 GB laden >.<


Hätte ich dir sagen können war eigentlich schon immer so bei Steam, nur bei manchem Spielen lädt man alle Sprachfiles gleich mir runter was aber unnötig Platz verbraucht. Das war so der erste Grund warum ich damals komplett auf Englsich umgestellt habe.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Naja, mein Charakter hat schon beim Dialog mit Codsworth den Mund aufgemacht ohne das man etwas hören konnte.
> Ich weiß nicht, ich finde sowas unnötig.


Deutsch oder Englisch? Hab das schon bei vielen deutschen Let's Plays und Spielen gesehen das die die deutsche Sprache meist Asynchron ist.
Ein Beispiel dafür wäre auch Bioshock Infinite, da ist es mir beim Let's Play schauen sehr häufig aufgefallen und das sogar Textteile fehlten, also die kamen im deutschen gar nicht vor aber im Englischen reden sie noch weiter.


----------



## Grestorn (15. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Du lässt wohl absolut keine Kritik an dem Spiel zu. Erinnerst mich ein bisschen an porsche2000^^


So liest sich mein Posting nicht, da ich darin ja selbst Kritik am Spiel übe. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Such mir mal bitte jene Stelle raus in der geschrieben habe dass es keinen Spaß macht. Wär ganz nett, danke.


Ich habe geschrieben, dass Du keinen Spaß zu haben _*scheinst*_, weil Du hier ständig nur am Lamentieren bist. Es sieht halt so aus, als würdest Du geradezu nach Macken suchen. Das macht man nicht, wenn man Spaß hat. 

Aber das soll's dann auch für mich gewesen sein. Statt mit Dir zu streiten, verbringe ich meine Zeit lieber in Boston.


----------



## getsomenuts (15. November 2015)

Jetzt ist es mir auch passiert! Nach laden eines Speicherstandes war Dogmeat plötzlich weg! Bekomm ich den irgendwie wieder? Fühl mich so alleine!


----------



## Valdasaar (15. November 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also ich finde dauernd auch normale Waffen, Laserpistolen, Lasergewehre, Jagdgewehre, Maschinengewehre, Sturmgewehre, Doppelläufige Schrottflinten, Superhammer, 10mm Pistolen, Kettenmesser usw. mit aller kulör Verbesserungen drauf...
> 
> 
> @Siedlungen:
> ...



Deine Siedlung gefällt mir richtig gut, ich würde bei dir wohnen 

Eine Frage zu den FPS
Ich habe das Problem das ich zweitweise recht starke FPS Schanken habe, zwischen 30 und 60 FPS kann es sein das die CPU i7 860 schon bisschen zu schwach ist?


----------



## DaHell63 (15. November 2015)

Ich bin eigentlich nicht so der Freund vom Basenbau , aber wenn ich mir die Siedlung von @Nightslaver so anschau................ da kommt schon Bewunderung und ein bischen Neid auf

Eventuell sollte ich doch etwas umdenken


----------



## dj_the_one (15. November 2015)

Ralle82 schrieb:


> Wo bricht es denn bei dir so ein? Ich hab das Problem gerne mal in Gebäuden und weiß im Moment nicht, wie ich des abstellen kann?



Also hauptsächlich in Städten. Ich glaube es liegt an den Schatten bzw der Beleuchtung. Die man aber nicht Testhalber abschalten kann. Ich spiele es nun auf Schatten Medium und Schattendistanz hoch. Habe dadurch bei einem Benchmark Ort wo die FPS nicht höher als 25 steigen (in Lexignton bei dieser Rafinierie) ca 5 fps dazu gewonnen. Trotzdem unspielbar überhaupt wenn man ständig von 60 auf 30 fällt. Absolut schlecht optimiert für AMD mal wieder


----------



## Tomek92 (15. November 2015)

dj_the_one schrieb:


> Also hauptsächlich in Städten. Ich glaube es liegt an den Schatten bzw der Beleuchtung. Die man aber nicht Testhalber abschalten kann. Ich spiele es nun auf Schatten Medium und Schattendistanz hoch. Habe dadurch bei einem Benchmark Ort wo die FPS nicht höher als 25 steigen (in Lexignton bei dieser Rafinierie) ca 5 fps dazu gewonnen. Trotzdem unspielbar überhaupt wenn man ständig von 60 auf 30 fällt. Absolut schlecht optimiert für AMD mal wieder



Hab genau das selbe Problem ! Auch nur 25 bis max 35 Fps zeitweise, wobei die Amd Treiber ja für Fallout 4 noch  fehlen. Bin aber zuversichtlich, dass es noch was wird. Jedoch wäre es schön,  wenn Amd mal was unternimmt :/


----------



## Valdasaar (15. November 2015)

dj_the_one schrieb:


> Also hauptsächlich in Städten. Ich glaube es liegt an den Schatten bzw der Beleuchtung. Die man aber nicht Testhalber abschalten kann. Ich spiele es nun auf Schatten Medium und Schattendistanz hoch. Habe dadurch bei einem Benchmark Ort wo die FPS nicht höher als 25 steigen (in Lexignton bei dieser Rafinierie) ca 5 fps dazu gewonnen. Trotzdem unspielbar überhaupt wenn man ständig von 60 auf 30 fällt. Absolut schlecht optimiert für AMD mal wieder



Hab das selbe Problem aber mit einer GTX 970 
Grafikeinstellungen sind wie auf den Bildern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (15. November 2015)

Nightslaver, deine Powerrüstung (Enklave?) sieht Hammer aus.
Hoffentlich finde ich da auch mal was.


----------



## Grestorn (15. November 2015)

Wenn es von 60 auf 30 fps fällt, dann ist eher VSync schuld als das Spiel. Das ist doch ein altbekanntes Problem. Freesync/Gsync oder Adaptive-VSync (nVidia) bzw. VSync aus lösen das Problem. Dann aber einen Framelimiter auf 60 fps setzen um das Problem mit der zu hohen Framerate und den Physik-Problemen zu umgehen.


----------



## Valdasaar (15. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn es von 60 auf 30 fps fällt, dann ist eher VSync schuld als das Spiel. Das ist doch ein altbekanntes Problem. Freesync/Gsync oder Adaptive-VSync (nVidia) bzw. VSync aus lösen das Problem. Dann aber einen Framelimiter auf 60 fps setzen um das Problem mit der zu hohen Framerate und den Physik-Problemen zu umgehen.



VSync ist aber deaktiviert, also an dem kann es nicht liegen

Edit: Habe die God Rays deaktviert und jetzt passt es mit den FPS, da sieht man was Gameworks für ein Müll ist.


----------



## dj_the_one (15. November 2015)

Jop bei mir ist Vsync auch in der Ini deaktiviert.


----------



## Robonator (15. November 2015)

> Hole dir das Configuration Tool auf Nexusmods. Hab mir so das FOV auch auf 90 geschraubt.





> _, lad mir extra noch nen config tool runter,_



Schon getan...


----------



## Tomek92 (15. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Schon getan...



Sorry für die dumme Frage, aber auch auf Save geklickt ?


----------



## Ralle82 (15. November 2015)

dj_the_one schrieb:


> Also hauptsächlich in Städten. Ich glaube es liegt an den Schatten bzw der Beleuchtung. Die man aber nicht Testhalber abschalten kann. Ich spiele es nun auf Schatten Medium und Schattendistanz hoch. Habe dadurch bei einem Benchmark Ort wo die FPS nicht höher als 25 steigen (in Lexignton bei dieser Rafinierie) ca 5 fps dazu gewonnen. Trotzdem unspielbar überhaupt wenn man ständig von 60 auf 30 fällt. Absolut schlecht optimiert für AMD mal wieder



Haste per .ini mal des VSync und volumetrische Beleuchtung ausgeschalten? Hat bei mir schon viel gebracht...

Edit: zu spät^^


----------



## kero81 (15. November 2015)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Sorry für die dumme Frage, aber auch auf Save geklickt ?



Oder refreshini in der Konsole im Spiel eingeben?!


----------



## Robonator (15. November 2015)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Sorry für die dumme Frage, aber auch auf Save geklickt ?


Gibt keine dumme Fragen nur dumme Antworten und ja das hab ich natürlich getan. Hab die verdammte .in auch auf schreibgeschützt gestellt, ohne Erfolg. 


kero81 schrieb:


> Oder refreshini in der Konsole im Spiel eingeben?!


Auch schon probiert, passiert nichts. FoV bleibt stur auf 70.


----------



## Gripschi (15. November 2015)

Gibts nen Heler irwo? Würde gern paar Power Rüsis legalisieren.


----------



## Bambusbar (15. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Auch schon probiert, passiert nichts. FoV bleibt stur auf 70.



Haste das in den 3 Ini-Dateien geändert?


----------



## Robonator (15. November 2015)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Haste das in den 3 Ini-Dateien geändert?



Welche ist die dritte? Meinst du die im Installationsverzeichnis? Falls ja: Die hab ich auch angepasst.


----------



## Bambusbar (15. November 2015)

Die beiden Fallout4Prefs.ini (eigene Dokumente und im Fallout4/Fallout4-Ordner) und die 'normale' Fallout.ini in den Dokumenten.


----------



## resu223 (15. November 2015)

Gibt es eine Möglickeit die Tag und Nachtlänge zu modifizieren??


----------



## Intel4770K94 (15. November 2015)

Hat jemand Probleme mit "Motion Sickness" oder bin ich der einzige? nach 15 Minuten wird mir "schwumrig" und nach einer Stunde muss ich aufhöhren weil mir übel wird und Kopfschmerzen bekommen. 
Hatte das auch bei Half Life 2 damals. Hab zwischendurch ein paar Runden CS:GO gezockt da gab es keine Probleme.
Liegt es am FOV?


----------



## Ralle82 (15. November 2015)

Intel4770K94 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Probleme mit "Motion Sickness" oder bin ich der einzige? nach 15 Minuten wird mir "schwumrig" und nach einer Stunde muss ich aufhöhren weil mir übel wird und Kopfschmerzen bekommen.
> Hatte das auch bei Half Life 2 damals. Hab zwischendurch ein paar Runden CS:GO gezockt da gab es keine Probleme.
> Liegt es am FOV?



Also ich hatte heute nach einer längeren Runde extremste Kopfschmerzen, die mich jetzt noch etwas beeinträchtigen :-/ Könnte auch daran liegen, dass mein Sofa etwas zu weit vom TV entfernt ist und ich zu angestrengt gucke?!?


----------



## repe (15. November 2015)

Hi,

ich hab irgendwie einen Grafikfehler, der ab und an auftritt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn ich quicksave - quickloade bleibt der Fehler erhalten. Ich muss dann immer einen früheren Spielstand laden. Meist tritt der Fehler nach eine Schnellreise auf.
Spiele in 1920*1080, FXAA, AFx8, Godrays Off, Schatten mittel. Treiber alle aktuell. Es ist eben verdammt nervig, weil ich immer einen früheren Spielstand laden muss.


----------



## Robonator (15. November 2015)

Intel4770K94 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Probleme mit "Motion Sickness" oder bin ich der einzige? nach 15 Minuten wird mir "schwumrig" und nach einer Stunde muss ich aufhöhren weil mir übel wird und Kopfschmerzen bekommen.
> Hatte das auch bei Half Life 2 damals. Hab zwischendurch ein paar Runden CS:GO gezockt da gab es keine Probleme.
> Liegt es am FOV?





Ralle82 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte heute nach einer längeren Runde extremste Kopfschmerzen, die mich jetzt noch etwas beeinträchtigen :-/ Könnte auch daran liegen, dass mein Sofa etwas zu weit vom TV entfernt ist und ich zu angestrengt gucke?!?



Habt ihr beide sowas wie Motion Blur und Depth of Field deaktiviert?


----------



## Silvana_ (15. November 2015)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es mir auch passiert! Nach laden eines Speicherstandes war Dogmeat plötzlich weg! Bekomm ich den irgendwie wieder? Fühl mich so alleine!



Bei mir war er mitten in einer Quest, die ich vergessen habe. Ansonsten schau mal in jedem Dorf nach in dem Du eine Werkstatt hast.

Ich habe durchgehend 60 -75 FPS überall auf Full HD. Warum habt ihr denn FPS Einbrüche? Alles ist bei mir auf Maximum gestellt. Ich welchen "unmenschlichen" Einstellungen spielt ihr denn? 

Intel Core i7 4770K 
Z87-G45 GAMING (MS-7821) 
Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600, 16 GB Kit 
MSI GTX 780TI GAMING 3G 
Samsung 840 EVO 500 GB 
Seagate Barracuda 2 TB 
Asus VG248QE 
TREIBER 355.82


----------



## riedochs (15. November 2015)

Ich habe auf Ultra mit Grafiktweaks konstant 60FPS. In den INI Dateien den FPS Lock ausgeschaltet und dann in den Nvidia Treibern Vsync aktiviert.
i7-2600k / GTX980ti / 32GB


----------



## Nightslaver (16. November 2015)

So, 2 Tage intensivestes Siedlung ausbauen hab ich jetzt hinter mir, seit ich unlimited Objects drauf habe und ich hab endlich meine erste Siedlung "fertig" ausgebaut, zumindest soweit wie die beschränkte Siedlungsmechanik es zugelassen hat und ich finde das Ergebnis kann sich wirklich sehen lassen.

Allerdings glaube ich auch das ich jetzt erstmal genug vom Siedlungen bauen habe. 
Also dann einige Tag- und Nacht-Impresionen meiner ersten fertigen Siedlung:

Überschicht über die gesammt Siedlung von Vault 111 aus bei Tag und Nacht:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bilder am Tag geschossen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder bei Nacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (16. November 2015)

Wurde hier irgendwer eigentlich schonmal ernsthaft angegriffen? 
Ich hab nu 26h Spielzeit und in der Zeit wurde bisher ein einziges mal eine Siedlung angegriffen. Das auch nur von einer Handvoll Raider die bereits tot waren nachdem ich ankam, weil neben meinen Geschütztürmen auch noch eine Karavane grad inner Siedlung halt machte.


----------



## RavionHD (16. November 2015)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich habe auf Ultra mit Grafiktweaks konstant 60FPS. In den INI Dateien den FPS Lock ausgeschaltet und dann in den Nvidia Treibern Vsync aktiviert.
> i7-2600k / GTX980ti / 32GB



Welche Settings bzw Tweaks hast Du angewendet?


----------



## Rizzard (16. November 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So, 2 Tage intensivestes Siedlung ausbauen hab ich jetzt hinter mir, seit ich unlimited Objects drauf habe und ich hab endlich meine erste Siedlung "fertig" ausgebaut, zumindest soweit wie die beschränkte Siedlungsmechanik es zugelassen hat und ich finde das Ergebnis kann sich wirklich sehen lassen.
> 
> Allerdings glaube ich auch das ich jetzt erstmal genug vom Siedlungen bauen habe.



FO4 weckt den Sims Spieler in dir.


Ich hab mir am WE eine schöne Plasmawaffe ausgebaut. Erst wollte ich sie garnicht modifizieren, aber als ich dann sah das ich eine Reichweite von 230, und eine Präzision von 160 erreiche, konnte ich nicht wiederstehen.
Jedoch muss ich sagen, das Plasmakartuschen sehr rar sind. Ich hab in >30h Spielzeit gerade einmal ~150 Schuss gefunden.
Generell hinterlassen starke Gegner (zB legendäre Gegner) bei mir nur unnützen Kram. Was gescheites ist nur sehr selten dabei.

Und was mir auch aufgefallen ist, wenn man sich mal an Powerrüstungen gewöhnt hat, kommt man ohne fast nicht mehr zurecht.^^
Mit Powerrüstung steckt man alles weg, egal ob Raketen, starke Gegner, Granaten uvm.
Ohne Powerrüstung meist tot, tot und nochmals tot. Und wenn nicht, ist zumindest der Stimpack Verbrauch um ein vielfaches höher.


----------



## Rolk (16. November 2015)

Thema Powerrüstungen: Ich habe gestern in den Tipps gespickt, weil ich auch eine T-51b Powerrüstung in der Sammlung wollte. Am Fundort einer T-51b stand aber nur eine  extrem unvollständige T-45. Warum?`

Wie viele ingamestunden reicht eigentlich so ein Energiekern für eine Powerrüstung? Leert er sich auch wenn man die Schnellreisefunktion nutzt?


----------



## Rizzard (16. November 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Thema Powerrüstungen: Ich habe gestern in den Tipps gespickt, weil ich auch eine T-51b Powerrüstung in der Sammlung wollte. Am Fundort einer T-51b stand aber nur eine  extrem unvollständige T-45. Warum?`



Ich hab leider auch nur eine unvollständige T-51. Von daher bin ich selbst noch auf der Suche.



> Wie viele ingamestunden reicht eigentlich so ein Energiekern für eine Powerrüstung? Leert er sich auch wenn man die Schnellreisefunktion nutzt?



Hm, gute Frage. Ich hab ehrlich gesagt auch noch nie drauf geachtet ob die Schnellreisefunktion da einen "Batzen" abzieht.
In Gebäude nutze ich auch des öfteren die Taschenlampe der Powerrüstungen, und habe mich oft schon gefragt ob das mehr Energie verbraucht.


----------



## Gripschi (16. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wurde hier irgendwer eigentlich schonmal ernsthaft angegriffen?
> Ich hab nu 26h Spielzeit und in der Zeit wurde bisher ein einziges mal eine Siedlung angegriffen. Das auch nur von einer Handvoll Raider die bereits tot waren nachdem ich ankam, weil neben meinen Geschütztürmen auch noch eine Karavane grad inner Siedlung halt machte.


In der Siedlung wo man für Preston helfen soll.

Ca 20 Guhle mit 1 Leuchtenden und 1 Legendären. Hat dort aber keine Deff, zum Glück war ne Karawane da.

Edit: die schwere der Angriffe hängt vom Gebiet ab.
Je Südlicher desto gefährlicher.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. November 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Thema Powerrüstungen: Ich habe gestern in den Tipps gespickt, weil ich auch eine T-51b Powerrüstung in der Sammlung wollte. Am Fundort einer T-51b stand aber nur eine  extrem unvollständige T-45. Warum?`



Tipps zu Fundorten bestimmter Powerrüstungen kannst du knicken, die helfen nur insoweit das du dort Powerrüstungen findest, welche es dann letztlich ist wird vom Spiel zufällig festgelegt, wie alle anderen Drops (bis auf einzigartige Waffen und Rüstungsteile) auch. 
Das haben zum Beispiel Robonator und ich auch schon feststellen dürfen in der Location Trainingsort der Nationalgarde hab ich 3 Teile einer X-01 Powerrüstung gefunden, Robonator nur eine T-45, wen ich mich nicht irre.



Rolk schrieb:


> Wie viele ingamestunden reicht eigentlich so ein Energiekern für eine Powerrüstung? Leert er sich auch wenn man die Schnellreisefunktion nutzt?



Ohne Skills und Wackelkopf Pip-boy hält ein Fusionskern für die Powerrüstung 20 Minuten. Wen man das APs verwendet, zum Beispiel fürs sprinten, VATS, Jetpack, oder man überladen ist, verbraucht sich die Energie des Fusionskerns 50% schneller, so das er wen man bei einem vollen Kern dauernd überladen wäre nach 10 Minuten aufgebraucht ist.

Skillt man entsprechenden Skill kann man die Dauer die so ein Fusionskern hält um 100%, auf 40 Minuten, steigern, außerdem gibt es noch einen Wackelkopf der die Dauer ebenfalls nochmal um 10% anhebt.
Wäre man also voll ausgeskillt und hätte den entsprechenden Wackelkopf käme man auf 44 Minuten pro Fusionskern.

Ach ja, per Schnellreise und beim Einsatz der Taschenlampe verbraucht man keine Energie vom Fusionskern.


----------



## Grozz (16. November 2015)

Hatte dieses Wochenende leider kaum Zeit das Spiel richtig zu testen und hab nur ein kleines Haus bei Preston 
Die Powerrüstungen haben es mir richtig angetan. Bin mit meiner erstmal nur rumgelaufen. 
Weiß man schon welche die beste ist im Spiel? 
Wie sieht es mit Waffen aus ich hab nur sehr schlechte Waffen. 
Woher bekomm ich bessere?
Ich bin derzeit kurz nach dem man Preston begleitet hat.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. November 2015)

Spiel einfach weiter, ergibt sich alles von selbst.


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. November 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tipps zu Fundorten bestimmter Powerrüstungen kannst du knicken, die helfen nur insoweit das du dort Powerrüstungen findest, welche es dann letztlich ist wird vom Spiel zufällig festgelegt, wie alle anderen Drops (bis auf einzigartige Waffen und Rüstungsteile) auch.
> Das haben zum Beispiel Robonator und ich auch schon feststellen dürfen in der Location Trainingsort der Nationalgarde hab ich 3 Teile einer X-01 Powerrüstung gefunden, Robonator nur eine T-45, wen ich mich nicht irre.



Ist die X-01 wenigstens die beste aller Rüstungen, wie es sich gehört? ^^


----------



## Grozz (16. November 2015)

Ja hab so das Gefühl das man viel vom Spiel verpassen könnte. 
Finde die Powerrüstung so geil haha.. 
Den Siedlungsbau find ich auch sehr geil wobei ich da noch ne richtige Siedlung bauen will mit Mauer und allem


----------



## DMass123 (16. November 2015)

Hallo,

aufgrund von Zeitmangel steh ich noch am Anfang und hänge bei "Eliminiere die Feinde in Concord" fest. Ich renn hier schon seit Stunden rum und finde niemanden zuum eliminieren! Hab auch schon die Todeskralle X mal getötet, da ich mehrfach neu angefangen habe bei einem bestimmten Speicherpunkt!

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## -Shorty- (16. November 2015)

Na hinter der Todeskralle spawnen noch einige Gegner an der Kreuzung. Vielleicht so 4-5 Stück, das wars.
Spielt sich alles im näheren Umkreis auf der Hauptstraße ab.


----------



## Grozz (16. November 2015)

Kann man später dauerhaft in ner Powerarmor rumlaufen?  
Finde leider keine gescheite Rüstung ausser Raider Armor


----------



## -Shorty- (16. November 2015)

Nein, nicht ohne weiteres.


----------



## Grozz (16. November 2015)

Habt ihr euch schon mit dem Siedlungsbau beschäftigt? Muss ich da was beachten wenn ich ne eigene kleine Stadt aufbauen will?


----------



## -Shorty- (16. November 2015)

Nein, schau dir einfach Youtube Videos an wenn du dir die Freude am experimentieren nehmen willst.


----------



## Rizzard (16. November 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ohne Skills und Wakelkopf Pip-boy hält ein Fusionskern für die Powerrüstung 20 Minuten. Wen man das APs verwendet, zum Beispiel fürs sprinten, VATS, Jetpack, oder man überladen ist, verbraucht sich die Energie des Fusionskerns 50% schneller, so das er wen man bei einem vollen Kern dauernd überladen wäre nach 10 Minuten aufgebraucht ist.



Gut überladen läuft wohl niemand mehrere Minuten rum, aber VATS nutze ich ständig und so oft wie möglich.
Dann hoffe ich das bald mal so eine Wackelpuppe meinen Weg kreuzt.
Was diese Puppen angeht hab ich eh kein Glück bisher. Nach 30h gerade mal 2-3 Puppen gefunden, dafür aber zig Hefte mit irgendwelchen 1%-5% Bonuszeugs. Pfff.


----------



## Rolk (16. November 2015)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine anständige Rüstung (also keine Powerrüstung) die etwas taugt und nicht so schrottig wie dieser ganze Raider-Krempel aussieht?


----------



## Gripschi (16. November 2015)

Metall Rüstung, hab Ich lange genutzt.

Steige jetzt auf Synth um. Hab schon Teile einer Kampfrüstung gefunden.


----------



## Rolk (16. November 2015)

Danke. Metallrüstung nutze ich in einzelnen Teilen bereits. Das danach noch mehr kommt ist aber schon mal gut zu wissen.


----------



## WaldemarE (16. November 2015)

Also ich weiß selbst nicht woran es liegt aber ich werde irgendwie nicht Warm mit dem Spiel obwohl ich es will. 
An sich ist es für mich das Perfekte Setting nur ist Steuerung (in allen belangen) die größte Grütze und das Bauen ist eine Qual. 
Über die Grafik hätte ich ja noch hinweg gesehen aber irgendwie reist es mich so schnell aus der Spielewelt das ich nach kürzester Zeit keine Lust mehr habe. 
Schade muss wohl auf Mods warten damit es für mich halbwegs spielbar sein wird.


----------



## Rizzard (16. November 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine anständige Rüstung (also keine Powerrüstung) die etwas taugt und nicht so schrottig wie dieser ganze Raider-Krempel aussieht?



Ich nutze neben der PR meinen Vault Anzug, und darüber lege ich diverse Teile (Beinschoner, Torsoplatten usw).
Von den Rüstungswerten sind die meist nicht so toll (Torso ~25, Beine + Arme je 10-12), aber die Boni sind eben nice to have.
Ich habe ein Bein-Teil gefunden, das mich in den Stealthmodus versetzt (wie mit Stealthboy), sobald ich in der Hocke bin und mich nicht bewege. Zum Snipern tadellos, da der Gegner nicht weis wo ich bin.^^


----------



## Zybba (16. November 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Bein-Teil gefunden, das mich in den Stealthmodus versetzt (wie mit Stealthboy), sobald ich in der Hocke bin und mich nicht bewege.


Das Ding habe ich auch gefunden.
Nervigerweise wird dann auch der Pip-Boy durchsichtig, genau wie der Rotpunkt meines Reflexvisiers...


----------



## Rizzard (16. November 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Das Ding habe ich auch gefunden.
> Nervigerweise wird dann auch der Pip-Boy durchsichtig, genau wie der Rotpunkt meines Reflexvisiers...



Das mit dem Pipboy ist echt blöd. Ich muss erst aufstehen bevor ich in den Pipboy schaue, sonst erkenn ich nix.^^
Aber ansonsten ist der Effekt echt nicht schlecht um unentdeckt zu bleiben.


----------



## Leob12 (16. November 2015)

Wieso gabs bei der ersten Todeskralle keine vernünftige Belohnung  

Aber auf Schwer macht das Spiel schon Spaß. VATS finde ich noch aber nicht wirklich nützlich, zumindest mit der 9mm Pistole, da treffe ich ohne mehr. Die Änderung dass sich die Gegner bewegen passt aber. 
Was mich aber etwas stört ist die Zeit die anhält, sobald man den Pipboy aufruft. Kann man sich bequem Stimpacks einwerfen^^


----------



## -Shorty- (16. November 2015)

Ey das Spiel war mal Runden basiert, mal nicht übertreiben.  ^^

Und die erste Todeskralle, naja, bin dann aber relativ früh an eine legendäre Todeskralle geraten, als Dogmeat mir den Weg zeigen wollte... war nicht so gut.


----------



## riedochs (16. November 2015)

Eine recht gute Wiki: Fallout 4 Wiki Guide - IGN


----------



## kero81 (16. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Welche ist die dritte? Meinst du die im Installationsverzeichnis? Falls ja: Die hab ich auch angepasst.


@Robo
Mir is das heute auch passiert, das mein FOV wieder auf 70 war. Ich hatte alle drei Inin's auf 95 abgeändert. Über die Konsole hab ich FOV 95 eingegeben, mit Enter bestätigt und dann refreshini eingegeben und auch mit Enter bestätigt. Danach blieb mein FOV wieder auf 95!


----------



## Tomek92 (16. November 2015)

Also ich hab gemerkt je höher ich mein Fov stelle, desto mehr laggts  Amd soll mal endlich die passenden Treiber rausbringen. So langsam nervts. Nächste GraKa wird immer wahrscheinlicher ne Nvidia.


----------



## Leob12 (16. November 2015)

Das ist richtig böse^^ 
Ich weiß zwar jetzt nicht ob man dafür Passwörter benötigt, aber allein der Gedanke...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (16. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig böse^^
> Ich weiß zwar jetzt nicht ob man dafür Passwörter benötigt, aber allein der Gedanke...
> 
> 
> ...




Brauchst keinen Passwort. Die App schaut quasi nach ob jemand im Netzwerk das Spiel spielt. Klickst auf die jeweilige IP und schon kannste alles steuern.


----------



## Rolk (16. November 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> ...Ich habe ein Bein-Teil gefunden, das mich in den Stealthmodus versetzt (wie mit Stealthboy), sobald ich in der Hocke bin und mich nicht bewege. Zum Snipern tadellos, da der Gegner nicht weis wo ich bin.^^



Das hört sich ja gemein an und würde wunderbar zu meiner Taktik passen. 
Ich schätze das ist ein einzigartiger Gegenstand oder wird so etwas tatsächlich willkürlich gedropt?


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig böse^^
> Ich weiß zwar jetzt nicht ob man dafür Passwörter benötigt, aber allein der Gedanke...
> 
> 
> ...


Noch ein Pluspunkt für New Vegas


----------



## Leob12 (16. November 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja gemein an und würde wunderbar zu meiner Taktik passen.
> Ich schätze das ist ein einzigartiger Gegenstand oder wird so etwas tatsächlich willkürlich gedropt?


Dann kann man sich ja ziemlich leicht als Über-Hacker fühlen xD


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. November 2015)

Fallout 4 bestes RPG von Bethesda bislang. Das sagt zumindest Jörg Luibl.

Video "Epilog: Fallout 4 und die Faszination der offenen Welt" zu Fallout 4 für PC - 4Players.de


----------



## Silvana_ (16. November 2015)

Ich habe nun ein neues Spiel nachdem ich durchgespielt habe angefangen, aber nachdem ich aus dem Kryoschlaf erwache, kann ich mich nicht mehr bewegen. Hat noch jemand dieses Problem?

Can't move after I get out of Cryogenic Pod :: Fallout 4 General Discussions

Da bin ich wohl nicht der Einzige.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. November 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Fallout 4 bestes RPG von Bethesda bislang. Das sagt zumindest Jörg Luibl.
> 
> Video "Epilog: Fallout 4 und die Faszination der offenen Welt" zu Fallout 4 für PC - 4Players.de



Naja, ich bin da fast schon geneigt zu sagen besser als die RPGs die sie zuvor so produziert haben ist auch keine Kunst und hinter den RPGs anderer Studios sind sie teilweise immer noch meilenweit zurück.
Wobei ich bis jetzt wirklich sagen muss, das Questdesign ist mal wieder über weite Strecken unterirdisch, die Dialoge und Dialogmöglichkeiten lächerlich und der Spielprogress in Form von Items und Charakterentwicklung sehr dürftig, ich hab inzwischen das Gefühl Itemtechnisch alles gesehen zu haben und die Quests motivieren auch über weite Strecken nicht grade weiter zu machen.


----------



## Leob12 (17. November 2015)

Ich hab zwar erst 5 Stunden gespielt aber allein an den paar Schauplätzen um Sanctuary (muss da immer an Borderlands denken) und hab schon knapp 2 T45-Power Armors, 3 FCs, 2 Miniguns usw. Das hat mir in Fallout besser gefallen. Da fand ich es richtig so einem Supermutanten die Minigun abzunehmen. Hier hab ich schon 2 von den Dingern^^ 
Außerdem sind die ersten paar Nebenquests auch schon recht langweilig. Töte alle Rainder und bring Item X zurück, töte alle Raider, töte alle Raider, rede mit Person X --> töte alle Raider. Naja...

Allerdings fand ich das Wetter richtig stimmungsvoll. Als ich so ein kleines Raider-Camp beharkt habe, aus sicherer Entfernung mittels meiner Scharfschützen-Pistole mit ewig langem Namen, hat es geregnet und es war nicht. Das war schon ziemlich cool. 
Die Grafik ist besser als gedacht, auch wenn die Animationen wirklich schlecht sind und die NPCs teilweise über den Boden gleiten. 

Leider droppt meine Framerate teilweise von 60 auf <30 wenn ich mittels Gewehr reinzoome. Hat da irgendwer ein paar Tuning-Tipps? 
Ein paar Dinge hab ich schon an den .ini-Dateien gedreht, hauptsächlich nach Anleitung vom Gamestar-Guide. Und die Mod hab ich auch am Laufen: 
Enhanced Wasteland Preset at Fallout 4 Nexus - Mods and community


----------



## Captn (17. November 2015)

Silvana_ schrieb:


> Ich habe nun ein neues Spiel nachdem ich durchgespielt habe angefangen, aber nachdem ich aus dem Kryoschlaf erwache, kann ich mich nicht mehr bewegen. Hat noch jemand dieses Problem?
> 
> Can't move after I get out of Cryogenic Pod :: Fallout 4 General Discussions
> 
> Da bin ich wohl nicht der Einzige.


Scheint so, als hätte die Kryostase nicht richtig ausgesetzt . Spaß beiseite .

Ich hab mich heute mal wieder ein bisschen mit dem Siedlungsbau beschäftigt. Nachdem ich in Sanctuary nicht ganz warm geworden bin, hab ich es jetzt in der Burg probiert, was wesentlich bessere Ergebnisse hervorgebracht hat . Vorallem ist mir endlich die richtige Verwendung von Leitungen klar geworden . Das hat mich letztens fast alle Nerven gekostet, als ich beim Hausbau einen mittelgroßen Generator ins Haus stellen wollte .

Wenn ich ein paar ordentliche Ergebnisse vorzuweisen habe, kann ich sie hier ja auch mal publik machen .

Was die Powerrüstungen betrifft: Gibt es da denn gefixte Orte für diese? Ich habe bisher nur Raider getroffen, die eine entsprechend andere Rüstung trugen, aber die sieht mMn aus wie reingereiert.

Ich benutze die Rüstung teilweise auch viel zu selten. Vermutlich aus Faulheit . Die waren ja in FO3 und NV ganz normale Rüstungen. Die aktuelle Umsetzung finde ich aber eigentlich viel besser, zumal man ja schon fast godmodelike damit ist .


----------



## Leob12 (17. November 2015)

Powerrüstung die ich noch gefunden habe: 


Spoiler



Ich hab eine weitere in der Senke beim abgestürzten Vertibird vor der USAF-Satellite-Station Olivia gefunden. Stand einfach herum^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. November 2015)

Es gibt Powerrüstungen von unterschiedlicher Qualität. Ich war zu Spielbeginn auch stolz auf meine erste Powerrüstung, aber gegen die von der Stählernen Bruderschaft, die ich jetzt nach 20 Stunden spielen hab, ist das ein Schrotthaufen gewesen. Und das geilste sind die Modifikationen. Man kann die Dinger richtig fett pimpen. Und die Energie ist im Übrigen auch kein Problem. Ich hab aktuell 17 Fusionskerne und mit nur einem kann ich die Rüstung ne gute Stunde betreiben.


----------



## Leob12 (17. November 2015)

Ne T45 war es glaube ich. Mir ist schon klar das der rostige Anzug nicht das Non Plus Ultra sein kann  
Zum Pimpen fehlen mir aber noch die Skills. 

Ich bin schon stolz darauf was aus der kleinen Pipe Pistol für ein nettes kleines Präzisionsgewehr geworden ist  
Da lohnt es sich endlich den ganzen Schrott mitzunehmen^^


----------



## Nightslaver (17. November 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Es gibt Powerrüstungen von unterschiedlicher Qualität. Ich war zu Spielbeginn auch stolz auf meine erste Powerrüstung, aber gegen die von der Stählernen Bruderschaft, die ich jetzt nach 20 Stunden spielen hab, ist das ein Schrotthaufen gewesen. Und das geilste sind die Modifikationen. Man kann die Dinger richtig fett pimpen. Und die Energie ist im Übrigen auch kein Problem. Ich hab aktuell 17 Fusionskerne und mit nur einem kann ich die Rüstung ne gute Stunde betreiben.



Naja, das pimpen hat man auch schneller hinter sich als man gucken kann, hatte schon nach 30 Spielstunden eine dicke X-01 Mk. VI mit Extras und Lackierung + 3 voll geupgradete Waffen (Gausgewehr, Flamenwerfe und einzigartige Dolchwaffe) + 4 weitere vollständige Powerrüstungen (nicht voll geupgradet) von T-45, über T-51, über T-60, bis Raider-Powerrüstung, mehr geht nicht und das finde ich dann doch schon sehr schwach, einfach weil es nichts mehr gibt worauf du dich noch wirklich beim finden freuen kannst, den das beste hast du ja im Grunde schon und daran ändern auch ein paar mehr legendäre oder einzigartige Waffen die noch kommen nichts mehr...

Erinnert mich am Ende irgendwie an Skyrim wo man auch nach 20-30 Stunden schon in ner dicken Drachenknochenrüstung + Verzauberungen + Waffen rumgelaufen ist.
Naja, halt typisch Bethesda, item porgress konnten die einfach noch nie, weder in Morrowind, weder in Oblivion, noch in Fallout 3, oder in Skyrim, und warum sollte es auch in Fallout 4 besser sein, wo man doch an so vielen Stellen nur mäßige bis durchschnittliche Ergebnisse beim Spieldesign vorzuweisen hat. 

Immerhin ist das einzige Spiel was von Zenimax / Bethesda in Auftrag gegeben wurde, und das mal einen ordentlichen item progress vorzeuweisen hatte, ausgerechnet das von ihnen nicht produzierte Fallout: New Vegas, welches von Obsidian als Auftragsarbeit produziert worden ist. 

@Fusionskerne:
Die sind in der tat später kein Problem mehr, hab inzwischen auch schon 29 von den Dingern und laufe eigentlich nur noch in der Powerrüstung rum.



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ist die X-01 wenigstens die beste aller Rüstungen, wie es sich gehört? ^^



Ja ist sie, könnte mir aber gut vorstellen das in einem DLC noch die Powerrüstung der Enklave aus Fallout 3 kommt, dann könnte sich das nochmal ändern. Im Moment ist die X-01 jedoch von den Stats her das non plus ultra unter den Powerrüstungen.


----------



## Robonator (17. November 2015)

Mal so ne Frage: Macht es in dem Game eigentlich einen Unterschied mit welcher Schadensart man nun feuert? Ich habe das Gefühl, konnte aber bisher nichtmal nen Tooltipp finden der das bestätigt. Mein Lasergewehr z.B. soll 98 Damage machen, während mein normales Projektilgewehr lediglich bei irgendwas mit 80 ist. Dennoch kann ich mit dem Jagdgewehr die Gegner mit nem Headshot teilweise onehitten, was beim Laser wieder nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. November 2015)

Der ganze Sammelkram und die Aufrüsterei ist ja nur Beiwerk, das darf man nicht vergessen. Eigentlich gehts um die Abenteuer/Geschichten, die man in der postapokalyptischen Welt erleben kann. Und da sind schon ein paar gute bei. Keine Meisterwerke, aber mit ausreichend Unterhaltungswert. Zumindest schaffe ich es recht gut, bei Fallout 4 nicht auf die Unvollkommenheiten zu achten, von denen ganz zweifellos zahlreiche vorhanden sind. Insgesamt gefällt mir das Spiel sehr gut.


----------



## Rizzard (17. November 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Es gibt Powerrüstungen von unterschiedlicher Qualität. Ich war zu Spielbeginn auch stolz auf meine erste Powerrüstung, aber gegen die von der Stählernen Bruderschaft, die ich jetzt nach 20 Stunden spielen hab, ist das ein Schrotthaufen gewesen.





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, das pimpen hat man auch schneller hinter sich als man gucken kann, hatte schon nach 30 Spielstunden eine dicke X-01 Mk. VI mit Extras und Lackierung + 3 voll geupgradete Waffen (Gausgewehr, Flamenwerfe und einzigartige Dolchwaffe) + 4 weitere vollständige Powerrüstungen (nicht voll geupgradet) von T-45, über T-51, über T-60, bis Raider-Powerrüstung, mehr geht nicht und das finde ich dann doch schon sehr schwach, einfach weil es nichts mehr gibt worauf du dich noch wirklich beim finden freuen kannst, den das beste hast du ja im Grunde schon und daran ändern auch ein paar mehr legendäre oder einzigartige Waffen die noch kommen nichts mehr...



Also bei mir ist nach 30-40h die T60 immer noch die beste Rüstung. Ansonsten hab ich bisher neben der T-45 und einer halben T-51 nichts weiteres gefunden. Hin und wieder die Gestelle ohne das etwas dran ist (toll^^).
Auch bei den Waffen ist nichts dabei was jetzt die Super-Legendäre Waffe wäre.
Von Gauswaffe noch keine Spur, nie eine legendäre Deathclaw gesehen, und generell noch keine tollen Secrets entdeckt. Ich hatte bisher wohl einfach Pech. 

Ich kann aber gut nachempfinden, wenn man erst mal die besten Rüstungen hat, und an Waffen nichts mehr nachkommt, das da schnell die Luft raus ist.
Denn neben Loot und Locations bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig. Die Nebenquests sind derbe schlecht, die Dialogmöglichkeiten ein Witz, und auch die Story kann Beth einfach nicht richtig rüber bringen.
Die Idee mit dem entführten Jungen ist ja nicht mal die schlechteste, aber Bethesda kann einfach keine packenden oder spannenden Geschichten erzählen. Bei denen ist immer alles so larifari, emotionslos, man macht es halt das es gemacht ist.


----------



## Rolk (17. November 2015)

Hier sammeln sich auch schon die Powerrüstungen. Müssten jetzt nach ~20 Stunden 4 oder 5 Stück sein. Aber alles noch die alte T-45.


----------



## Rizzard (17. November 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Hier sammeln sich auch schon die Powerrüstungen. Müssten jetzt nach ~20 Stunden 4 oder 5 Stück sein. Aber alles noch die alte T-45.



Dann solltest du mal "in the Hood" zu den "Brothers" schauen. Da bekommst ne T-60 geschenkt.


----------



## Grozz (17. November 2015)

Find die T60 am geilsten und die X-01 find ich vom Design her nicht ganz so geil 
Mit den Waffencrafting hab ich mich noch gar nicht beschäftigt weil ich nur Impro Pistolen habe... xD


----------



## Rizzard (17. November 2015)

Grozz schrieb:


> Mit den Waffencrafting hab ich mich noch gar nicht beschäftigt weil ich nur Impro Pistolen habe... xD



Ziemlich zu Beginn des Spiels bekommst da ja bei Preston Garvey eine Lasermuskete.
Wenn du die auf 5 oder 6 Ladungen upgradest, sie voll auflädst und dann noch nen Critical ausführst, machst du massiv Schaden mit einer "Startwaffe".


----------



## Grozz (17. November 2015)

Ja die habe ich. Aber mit dem Upgraden komm ich nicht so ganz klar^^. 
Mir gefallen Gewehre mehr  also viele Schüsse pro Minute


----------



## Rolk (17. November 2015)

Grozz schrieb:


> Find die T60 am geilsten und die X-01 find ich vom Design her nicht ganz so geil
> Mit den Waffencrafting hab ich mich noch gar nicht beschäftigt weil ich nur Impro Pistolen habe... xD



Heist das du rennst schon mit den besten Powerrüstungen rum, nutzt aber noch Impro Pistolen?


----------



## Zybba (17. November 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja gemein an und würde wunderbar zu meiner Taktik passen.
> Ich schätze das ist ein einzigartiger Gegenstand oder wird so etwas tatsächlich willkürlich gedropt?


Sollte einzigartig sein, ist Teil einer Quest. Dazu gabs auch noch ein Heft (?) mit Bonus auf Schleichen.

Hier gibts eine Lösung dazu:
*http://www.polygon.com/2015/11/11/9719250/the-lost-patrol*
Hm... Darin steht nichts über die Waffe. Evtl. war das doch Zufall?

Bei mir war das Rüstungsteil im


Spoiler



Gebäude der National Guard.


----------



## Grozz (17. November 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Heist das du rennst schon mit den besten Powerrüstungen rum, nutzt aber noch Impro Pistolen?


Nein nein nein xD
Ich bin sehr weit am Anfang hab derzeit wenig Zeit. Hab ne T45  
und halt ne Minigun hab aber weder die Mats noch Skill um irgendwas zu upgraden glaub ich


----------



## Rolk (17. November 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Sollte einzigartig sein, ist Teil einer Quest. Dazu gabs auch noch ein Heft (?) mit Bonus auf Schleichen.



Die Quest habe ich sogar schon angefangen. Allerdings sind mir ein paar der Supermutanten in der Radaranlage noch zu heftig und ich habe dehalb erst mal abgebrochen. Muss ich mir wohl etwas überlegen...


----------



## Zybba (17. November 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Die Quest habe ich sogar schon angefangen. Allerdings sind mir ein paar der Supermutanten in der Radaranlage noch zu heftig und ich habe dehalb erst mal abgebrochen. Muss ich mir wohl etwas überlegen...


Ich habe sie auch noch nicht komplett gemacht, mir fehlt noch ein Guard Member.
Du kannst also auch erst einen Teil erledigen und den Rest später.
Das Item solltest du also schon holen können.

Als Gegner sind dort 



Spoiler



nur viele Ghule. Einer davon ist ein Boss. Außen rum gabs ein paar Selbstschussanlagen.


----------



## Rizzard (17. November 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Sollte einzigartig sein, ist Teil einer Quest. Dazu gabs auch noch ein Heft (?) mit Bonus auf Schleichen.



Teil einer Quest?
Bei mir hat die irgendein x-beliebiger Supermutant gedroppt, welcher sich in ein Legendary verwandelt hat.
Bei FO4 ist doch so ziemlich alles zufallsgeneriert.

Gestern war ich auf so nem Militärtrainingsgelände (ich glaub mittlerweile zum dritten mal), doch dieses mal war erstmalig ein Roboter da (der auf Rollen mit den MGs an jeder Hand). Fuhr einfach draussen rum als ich wieder raus kam. 
Ohne Powerrüstung hätte der mich in Sekunden durchsiebt. 
Diese Gegner sind ja derbe wiederstandsfähig und in voller Aggro.


----------



## Zybba (17. November 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Teil einer Quest?
> Bei mir hat die irgendein x-beliebiger Supermutant gedroppt, welcher sich in ein Legendary verwandelt hat.
> Bei FO4 ist doch so ziemlich alles zufallsgeneriert.


Ich bin bei meinem Teil davon ausgegangen, da ich im gleichen Abschnitt auch noch ein Comic mit Bonus auf Schleichen erhalten habe.
Kann natürlich dennoch Zufall gewesen sein.


----------



## Robonator (17. November 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Bei mir war das Rüstungsteil im
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Zybba schrieb:


> Ich habe sie auch noch nicht komplett gemacht, mir fehlt noch ein Guard Member.
> Du kannst also auch erst einen Teil erledigen und den Rest später.
> Das Item solltest du also schon holen können.
> 
> ...




Joaaaa und bei mir waren dort nur 


Spoiler



3 Teile für die T-51



Außerdem gab es dort auch


Spoiler



Nen verdammten Sentry der mich fast umgebracht hat. GOTT diese Dinger sind schlimmer als Alpha Deathclaws



Ich find es allerdings schade das die Rüstungen alle wirklich so billig und rostig aussehen. Die Lackierungen sehen auch teils alle gleich aus bzw machen zu wenig Unterschied. Lediglich mit der Flammenlackierung sieht man so aus als wäre die Rüstung halbwegs erhalten, aber wenn ich schon mit T-60F herum renne dann hätt ich schon mal ganz gern was schickes, statt rostiges, verbeultes graues Metall.  

Mein Waffenarsenal vergrößert sich auch immer weiter. Ich muss allerdings schon sagen das die Minigun und der Flammenwerfer verdammt schwach sind, dabei hab ich die schon (soweit es eben geht) aufgerüstet. 
Bin ja mal aufs 50cal und aufs Gaussgewehr gespannt. 
Hab übrigens ein Lasergewehr vom Institut quasi zu ner Shotgun umgerüstet. Damit zerballer ich Ghule eigentlich immer mit einem Schuss. Verdammt effektiv so ein Teil. 

Btw hat jemand anderes auch das Problem das der Schwierigkeitsgrad sich immer ändert? Bei mir ist er immer wieder Random auf Medium obwohl ich ihn deutlich höher stelle.


----------



## Zybba (17. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Joaaaa und bei mir waren dort nur


Ah, danke für die Meldung. Dann ist das ja komplett random... Find ich gut. 



Robonator schrieb:


> Btw hat jemand anderes auch das Problem das der Schwierigkeitsgrad sich  immer ändert? Bei mir ist er immer wieder Random auf Medium obwohl ich  ihn deutlich höher stelle.


Bei mir ändern sich immer die Untertitel Einstellungen. Allerdings fällt mir gerade ein, dass evtl. die schreibgeschützte Ini-Datei Schuld ist...
Hast du da was geändert bei dir?


----------



## Rizzard (17. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Bin ja mal aufs 50cal und aufs Gaussgewehr gespannt.
> Hab übrigens ein Lasergewehr vom Institut quasi zu ner Shotgun umgerüstet. Damit zerballer ich Ghule eigentlich immer mit einem Schuss. Verdammt effektiv so ein Teil.



Ich hab gestern in einer Kiste ein 50Cal Sniper gefunden.
Da ich bisher keine Waffe mit diesem Munitionstyp hatte, hab ich jetzt über 900 Schuss für mein Scharfschützengewehr........Läuft.
ist aber vom Schaden auch nicht viel stärker als mein 308er Sniper.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage: Macht es in dem Game eigentlich einen Unterschied mit welcher Schadensart man nun feuert? Ich habe das Gefühl, konnte aber bisher nichtmal nen Tooltipp finden der das bestätigt. Mein Lasergewehr z.B. soll 98 Damage machen, während mein normales Projektilgewehr lediglich bei irgendwas mit 80 ist. Dennoch kann ich mit dem Jagdgewehr die Gegner mit nem Headshot teilweise onehitten, was beim Laser wieder nicht der Fall ist.



Ja es macht einen Unterschied, der durch die Namen der Gegner symbolisiert werden soll, was allerdings ist der nicht vernünftig intuitiv ersichtlich ist, da man hier von Seiten Bethesdas, wie so vieles, das nicht gut gelöst hat.

Im Grunde gibt es 2 Schadensarten, Projektilschaden (10mm Pistole, Maschinenpistole, Gausgewehr, Schrottflinte, Raketenwerfer ect.) und Energieschaden (Flammenwerfer, Plasmagewehr, Laserpistole, Gammawaffe, ect.).
Gegner besitzen in der Regel gegen eine dieser beiden Schadensarten eine erhöhte Ressistenz, zum Beispiel sind verbrannte Ghule gegen Energieschaden ressistenter als gegen Projektilschaden, streunende Ghule hingegen ist es Latte womit man sie umbringt, die sind gegen beides meist nicht besonders ressistent. Wilde Ghule hingegen sind meist besser durch Energiewaffen zu töten da sie eine höhere Ressistenz gegen Projektilwaffen besitzen.
usw.

Gibt einen Skill, den man skillen kann, da sieht man dann welche Ressistenzen die Gegner haben:

*Aufmerksamkeit:* Zeigt euch die Schadensresistenzen eines Ziels im V.A.T.S. an

Im Endeffekt ist es aber leider so, hab ich den Eindruck, als wen Projektilwaffen später deutlich effizienter sind als Energiewaffen, vor allem das Gaussgewehr sorgt später meist dafür das man selbst dicke Gegner wie Alpha-Todeskrallen, Veteranen Ghule, usw., one shot, oder two shot aus dem Hinterhalt tot bekommt, während man mit Energiewaffen ganze Magazine, oder 5-7 Schuss in einen Gegner pumpen muss.
Grund dafür ist das nach meinem empfinden die Zahl der Gegner die gegen Energiewaffen eine höhere Ressistenz haben überwiegt, was irgendwann die Energiewaffen relativ uninteressant macht...




			
				Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ja mal aufs 50cal und aufs Gaussgewehr gespannt.



Freu dich aufs Gaussgewehr, das Teil ist einfach nur heftig und killt fast alles mit 1 Schuss + krit.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. November 2015)

Ach ja, wenn ich die Posts in diesem Thred lese, dann fällt mir ein, dass ich ganz dringend mal wieder spielen muss.


----------



## Rizzard (17. November 2015)

Eine Frage zu den Atomic Cats:


Spoiler



Ich hab die Bande gestern auf diesem Schrottplatz gefunden, und eine Frau (Rowdy?) meinte ich solle irgendwo hin und irgendwas machen.
Was mich gewundert hat, nachdem sie mir das gesagt hat, ging keine Quest los, kein Ziel wurde mir angezeigt. Ist das normal oder ein Bug?


----------



## dj_the_one (17. November 2015)

Für alle Radeon Nutzer, ladet euch den Beta Treiber runter. Ich habe grad testhalber gemessen an einem Ort wo ich mir die FPS notiert habe. Habe dort exakt am selben ort 9-10 Fps mehr. (22-24 vs 31-34) Also lohnt sich!!!!


----------



## SoccerwolfJB (17. November 2015)

Ich weiß leider schon was am Ende passiert (wurde gespoilert) Lohnt es sich das Spiel trotzdem noch zu holen?


----------



## Gripschi (17. November 2015)

SoccerwolfJB schrieb:


> Ich weiß leider schon was am Ende passiert (wurde gespoilert) Lohnt es sich das Spiel trotzdem noch zu holen?


Klar. Den Weg dahin und das drumherum kennst du ja nicht.


----------



## Zybba (17. November 2015)

SoccerwolfJB schrieb:


> Ich weiß leider schon was am Ende passiert (wurde gespoilert) Lohnt es sich das Spiel trotzdem noch zu holen?


Das musst du selber wissen. ^^


----------



## tandel (17. November 2015)

SoccerwolfJB schrieb:


> Ich weiß leider schon was am Ende passiert (wurde gespoilert) Lohnt es sich das Spiel trotzdem noch zu holen?



Das muss jeder selbst wissen. Ich habe von meinen bisher 70h etwa 2h in die Hauptstory investiert.


----------



## Leob12 (17. November 2015)

Die Story ist doch ohnehin ein großer Schwachpunkt des Spiels...


----------



## jensi251 (17. November 2015)

Jetzt buggt das Spiel und ich werde die Radioaktivität nicht mehr los. Schon 6 Radaway eingeworfen, aber der Balken bewegt sich kein Stück. Kennt jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## uka (17. November 2015)

Falls nichts hilft die Console verwenden .. musste schon mehrfach das Clipping ausschalten, weil ich in irgendwelchen löchern festgesteckt habe.


----------



## jensi251 (17. November 2015)

Ja tcl brauchte ich auch schon mehrmals, da ich irgendwo festhing. Weiß nur nicht wie man RAD über die Konsole entfernen kann. Neustarten hat auch nix geholfen


----------



## Noxxphox (17. November 2015)

SoccerwolfJB schrieb:


> Ich weiß leider schon was am Ende passiert (wurde gespoilert) Lohnt es sich das Spiel trotzdem noch zu holen?


was hatcdas damit zu tun....
ich versteh nich warum sich leute so tierisch darüber aufregn wenn gespoilert wird.... da das ende is hin...aber der ganze weg...die entwicklung dahin... das gameplay.... nebnquest und natürlich NPC'S KLATSCHN is doch auch was wert....

bei schlauchlv games wärs was anderes... aber F4 hat ja mehr als rein hauptstory zu bietn


----------



## uka (17. November 2015)

Entweder per tgm (godmode) und dann schauen ob RAD nach ein paar Sekunden weggeht, oder tgm und dann in eine Power Rüstung gehen (und dort ein paar Sekunden abwarten das RAD weggeht). 

Es gibt aber auch nen Code nur für RAD .. 


> player.restoreactorvalue radiationrads *X*


Ich glaube default für *X* ist 1000 oder so, ansonsten 0 probieren ^^.


----------



## Hänschen (17. November 2015)

Ich habe mir die Gronkh-Lets-Plays zu Fallout 4 angeguckt bis zu dem Punkt wo man in einer Sekunde in der ersten Stadt ein Haus abreissen kann und aus Schrott ein neues hinstellt ...

Das hat mich wirklich erschreckt ... naja ist wohl doch keine Simulation sondern ein Fungame


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. November 2015)

Fallout 4 ist in keiner Hinsicht eine Simulation. Macht aber überhaupt  nichts, denn das Spiel will ganz bewusst eher comichaft sein. Das wird schon an den S.P.E.C.I.A.L Tipp-Videos deutlich, die sozusagen Teil des Intros sind.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huhbGQXfkdg


----------



## jensi251 (17. November 2015)

uka schrieb:


> Entweder per tgm (godmode) und dann schauen ob RAD nach ein paar Sekunden weggeht, oder tgm und dann in eine Power Rüstung gehen (und dort ein paar Sekunden abwarten das RAD weggeht).
> 
> Es gibt aber auch nen Code nur für RAD ..
> 
> Ich glaube default für *X* ist 1000 oder so, ansonsten 0 probieren ^^.


Danke. Hab Fallout mittlerweile 3 mal komplett neugestartet und im 3. Versuch ging es dann auch wieder ganz normal mit radaway. Kurios.


----------



## Leob12 (17. November 2015)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Gronkh-Lets-Plays zu Fallout 4 angeguckt bis zu dem Punkt wo man in einer Sekunde in der ersten Stadt ein Haus abreissen kann und aus Schrott ein neues hinstellt ...
> 
> Das hat mich wirklich erschreckt ... naja ist wohl doch keine Simulation sondern ein Fungame


Niemand bezeichnet Fallout 4 als eine Simulation.


----------



## Tomek92 (17. November 2015)

dj_the_one schrieb:


> Für alle Radeon Nutzer, ladet euch den Beta Treiber runter. Ich habe grad testhalber gemessen an einem Ort wo ich mir die FPS notiert habe. Habe dort exakt am selben ort 9-10 Fps mehr. (22-24 vs 31-34) Also lohnt sich!!!!



Die Version ist aber noch nicht für Fallout 4 optimiert worden. Sollen endlich mal einen passenden Treiber rausbringen ! Hat damals zu Gta 5 doch auch geklappt ...


----------



## Robonator (17. November 2015)

> Entweder per tgm (godmode) und dann schauen ob RAD nach ein paar Sekunden weggeht, oder tgm und dann in eine Power Rüstung gehen (und dort ein paar Sekunden abwarten das RAD weggeht).



Bei tgm passiert nix. Mir ist aufgefallen das man sich sogar Stimpacks einwerfen kann und das Leben verändert sich nicht solange TGM aktiv ist. 


Ich freu mich ja auf die ersten Mods oder DLC's die die Powerrüstungen erweitern.


----------



## Leob12 (17. November 2015)

Hat irgendwer ein paar Tipps für mich wie ich meine Performance im Zoom verbessern kann? 
Da droppe ich sehr oft von 60 auf 30 FPS und das nervt  

Was muss ich in den ini-Dateien verändern wenn ich die GodRays nicht auf dem Maximum haben will?


----------



## Tomek92 (17. November 2015)

Haben das eigentlich auch Nvidia Nutzer, dass im Zoom die Fps so dramatisch Fallen ?


----------



## Leob12 (17. November 2015)

Siehe Sig, ich hab ne GTX 980 verbaut.


----------



## jensi251 (17. November 2015)

Das mit dem Zoomen ist echt schrecklich 
Die sollen das endlich mal fixen


----------



## Valdasaar (17. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer ein paar Tipps für mich wie ich meine Performance im Zoom verbessern kann?
> Da droppe ich sehr oft von 60 auf 30 FPS und das nervt
> 
> Was muss ich in den ini-Dateien verändern wenn ich die GodRays nicht auf dem Maximum haben will?



Mit dem Tool kannst du GodRays auch ganz deaktivieren, habs so gemacht und seit dem keine FPS Drops mehr.

Fallout 4 Configuration Tool - By Bilago at Fallout 4 Nexus - Mods and community


----------



## Ralle82 (17. November 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Übersicht über die bereits gefundenen Wackelköpfe? 

Ist mir bisher irgendwie noch nirgends aufgefallen... ^^


----------



## Captn (17. November 2015)

Du kannst dir nen Kasten bauen, wo die platziert werden können. So, wie bei den Teilen (FO3 und NV) davor.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (17. November 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die max. FPS fixen kann ? Durch das Abstellen von Vsync habe ich jetzt die Probleme mit den Minigames und Dialogen.
Habe es mit dem Nvidia Inspector versucht, hat leider nicht funktioniert.


----------



## efdev (17. November 2015)

Ich hab es mit dem Riva Tuner gemacht (MSI Afterburner) laut anzeige scheint es zu funktionieren.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (17. November 2015)

Im Riva Tuner ? Wo finde ich denn diese Einstellungen ?

Edit: Hab's gefunden  Probleme beim Schlösser-Knacken hast du auch nicht mehr ?


----------



## efdev (17. November 2015)

Richtig aber meine 270 bring eh nicht so viele FPS , deswegen kann ich nicht 100% sicher sein das es funktioniert von daher hilft nur Testen für dich sry


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (17. November 2015)

Okay, dann teste ich mal. Dank' dir


----------



## DeepBlue23 (17. November 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich noch was besseres als den Vault-Anzug? Laufe schon seit 50 Stunden damit rum, da alle anderen "Unterteile" anscheinend sich nicht aufwerten lassen und meistens 0 Schutz bieten, oder sie verhindern das Tragen anderer Rüstungsteile (und bieten daher wieder weniger Schutz). Da ich sowieso nur die besten Teile die ich finde trage, sieht mein Char eh schon aus wie ein Lumpensammler  Bei Waffen und Powerrüstung habe ich so ein Problem nicht.


----------



## Robonator (17. November 2015)

Sleepwalker47 schrieb:


> Okay, dann teste ich mal. Dank' dir



Habs bei mir auf 75 und es geht ohne Probleme. Hab auch von Usern gelesen die keine Probleme mit 90 FPS hatten 



DeepBlue23 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch was besseres als den Vault-Anzug? Laufe schon seit 50 Stunden damit rum, da alle anderen "Unterteile" anscheinend sich nicht aufwerten lassen und meistens 0 Schutz bieten, oder sie verhindern das Tragen anderer Rüstungsteile (und bieten daher wieder weniger Schutz). Da ich sowieso nur die besten Teile die ich finde trage, sieht mein Char eh schon aus wie ein Lumpensammler  Bei Waffen und Powerrüstung habe ich so ein Problem nicht.



Das Problem hatte ich auch sehr lang. Da ich aber eh bei den Minutemen und der BoS bin hab ich mir dann einfach diese Militärkleidung genommen und den Vaultanzug in irgendeine Tonne geworfen^^


----------



## pain474 (18. November 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine dumme Frage zu den Einstellungen. Ich hatte zwar noch nicht viel Zeit zum zocken,
aber kann es sein, dass man im ganz normalen Menü über ESC nirgends Grafikeinstellungen verändern kann, wie man
es normal in Spielen kennt? Sprich z.B. Schatten Hoch/Niedrig, Weitsicht, Auflösung usw.? 
Ich finde nämlich nichts. Oder kann man das alles nur in den ini-Dateien ändern? Das ist doch auch nicht Sinn der Sache oder?
Ich habe eine R9 390 und nicht immer die besten FPS und wollte mal schauen ob ich das Spiel irgendwie optimieren kann. 
Finde aber nichts wirklich. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? 
Habe in der Internet Recherche diesen Screenshot hier gefunden: http://i.imgur.com/tQZdmWn.png 
Wo genau finde ich das Menü?


----------



## Bambusbar (18. November 2015)

pain474 schrieb:


> Wo genau finde ich das Menü?



Wenn du FO4 startest findest du das in dem Launcher unter "Optionen"


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (18. November 2015)

Ralle82 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Übersicht über die bereits gefundenen Wackelköpfe?
> 
> Ist mir bisher irgendwie noch nirgends aufgefallen... ^^



da gibt es doch schon einige - ich poste mal als MAP und einmal als WIKI, zum beispiel


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (18. November 2015)

BLiNDMaNKiND schrieb:


> da gibt es doch schon einige - ich poste mal als MAP und einmal als WIKI, zum beispiel



och, ich sehe gerade, dass ich es falsch verstanden habe, naja egal 
aber irgendwo in der statistik kann man lesen, wieviele man schon gefunden hat - kannst ja auch diesen wackelpuppenschrank bauen, dann siehst du alle^^

e:
oh man, es wird ja immer schlimmer :]


----------



## Leob12 (18. November 2015)

2 Tage früher als erwartet eingetroffen  Richtig schön mit Hardcover und Einband. Dazu die kleinen SPECIAL-Poster und die Karte. Und einen Code für einen eGuide im Wert von 10$ von primagames. 

Qualität ist halt mein z3 compact bei eher schlechtem Licht, aber man sieht was alles dabei ist. 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ARCdefender (18. November 2015)

Hmm, ich bin gerade etwas gespalten. Nach der anfänglichen Begeisterung von mir, schwenkt es gerade auf Lustlosigkeit um. 
Ich bin ja immer jemand der viele Quests abgrast und nicht nur stur der Hauptquest  folgt. 
Nun muss ich aber schon zum 4 mal hintereinander das Gleiche machen!



Spoiler



Minuteman, gehe zu Siedler XY. Siedler haben Raider Problem, geh und töte Sie


Das hat mir gerade so den Spaß verdorben das ich das Spiel einfach ausgemacht habe.


----------



## DerLachs (18. November 2015)

Diese Missionen tauchen unendlich oft auf. Einfach ignorieren....


----------



## Leob12 (18. November 2015)

Die gehen mir nach 3 Stunden schon auf den Geist. Mensch XY hat Problem mit Raider, löse das Problem indem du die Raider auslöscht.


----------



## ARCdefender (18. November 2015)

Also einfach der Hauptquest folgen?


----------



## DerLachs (18. November 2015)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Also einfach der Hauptquest folgen?


Es gibt schon einige Nebenquests, die aus mehr als "Töte die Raider" bestehen. Du kannst aber auch einfach der Hauptquest folgen.


----------



## Leob12 (18. November 2015)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Also einfach der Hauptquest folgen?



keine Ahnung, mich interessiert auch die nicht wirklich^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. November 2015)

Habe hier was Kurioses 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grestorn (18. November 2015)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Also einfach der Hauptquest folgen?



Wie in W3 gibt's auch in FO4 jede Menge wirklich nette Nebenquest(-Linien). Ich hab sicher erst wenige davon gesehen, aber sowohl die Quest um die USS Constitution als auch die Silver Shroud sind schon ganz nett.

Die "Radiant" Quests (zufällige, sich wiederholende Quest) erkennt man eigentlich ziemlich schnell und die kann man wirklich auslassen, es sei denn, man möchte Items oder XP farmen.


----------



## Leob12 (18. November 2015)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Habe hier was Kurioses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viel erkennt man ja nicht^^ 

Kurze Frage: Wie speichert ihr die Screenshots? Einfach auf die druck-Taste drücken?


----------



## Robonator (19. November 2015)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Habe hier was Kurioses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wäre hilfreich wenn die Bilder nicht grade in 200x112 wären >_>


Leob12 schrieb:


> Viel erkennt man ja nicht^^
> 
> Kurze Frage: Wie speichert ihr die Screenshots? Einfach auf die druck-Taste drücken?



F12 drücken, dann macht Steam ein Screenshot. Vorausgesetzt du hast das Overlay auch aktiviert. 

Ich muss ja schon sagen das mich das Schiff der BoS etwas beeindruckt hat als die angekommen sind^^
http://images.akamai.steamuserconte...970/AEBEDD6DB15177DB63989ACD3086B74A52729455/


----------



## Rizzard (19. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wie in W3 gibt's auch in FO4 jede Menge wirklich nette Nebenquest(-Linien). Ich hab sicher erst wenige davon gesehen, aber sowohl die Quest um die USS Constitution als auch die Silver Shroud sind schon ganz nett.



Dann muss ich sagen verstecken sich die "tollen" Quests aber ziemlich gut.
Kann ja nicht Sinn der Sache sein, zu 90% nur auf diese 0815 unlimited Quests zu stoßen, und die anderen darf ich mühsam suchen.
Meinst du richtige Quests, oder nur so "hidden Secrets"?



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Hmm, ich bin gerade etwas gespalten. Nach der anfänglichen Begeisterung von mir, schwenkt es gerade auf Lustlosigkeit um.
> Ich bin ja immer jemand der viele Quests abgrast und nicht nur stur der Hauptquest  folgt.
> Nun muss ich aber schon zum 4 mal hintereinander das Gleiche machen!
> 
> ...



Das ist halt Fallout 4. 
Man kann aber auch was Gutes darin sehen. Zum einen kann man so immer wieder easy XP farmen, zum anderen bringen dich die Quests auch an die verschiedensten Orte.
Da das aber vermutlich zufallsgeneriert ist, "musst" du gewisse Orte mehrfach abklappern.



Robonator schrieb:


> Ich muss ja schon sagen das mich das Schiff der BoS etwas beeindruckt hat als die angekommen sind^^
> http://images.akamai.steamuserconte...970/AEBEDD6DB15177DB63989ACD3086B74A52729455/



Jap, das war bei mir auch imo der impossanteste Eindruck in FO4.


----------



## Rolk (19. November 2015)

Ich hatte gestern den ersten wirklich störenden Bug. Neben Sanctuary habe ich endlich angefangen in einer 2. Siedlung zumindest das nötigste aufzubauen. Also ein Haus, Betten, einen Gemüsegarten mit Wasserpumpen, den Sendemast + Generator... an der Verteidigung scheiterte es dann an fehlenden Zahnrädern. Die habe ich aus Sanctuary geholt, wurden aber nicht erkannt als ich die Geschütztürme bauen wollte. Irgendwelche Vorschläge wie man das Problem umschiffen kann?


----------



## Zybba (19. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Joaaaa und bei mir waren dort nur


Ich hab ein neues Spiel angefangen und wieder das gleiche Teil bekommen... ^^



Rolk schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Vorschläge wie man das Problem umschiffen kann?


Keine Ahnung. :I
Neu geladen hast du?


----------



## Rolk (19. November 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. :I
> Neu geladen hast du?



Ja, hat aber nichts gebracht. Stoffe hatten mir auch gefehlt, die ich dann als Vorkriegsgeld importiert und ohne Probleme nutzen konnte. Nur diese Zahnräder liegen im Lager, werden im Baumenü aber ignoriert. 

Das einzige was mir noch einfällt wäre Schrott anzuschleppen in dem noch Zahnräder verbaut sind. Vielleicht klappt das ja, nur habe ich keinen Plan mehr welche Teile das sind.


----------



## Zybba (19. November 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir noch einfällt wäre Schrott anzuschleppen in dem noch Zahnräder verbaut sind. Vielleicht klappt das ja, nur habe ich keinen Plan mehr welche Teile das sind.


Ich glaube ganz gut sind Geräte wie Telefon, Ventilator oder Schreibmaschine.


----------



## Rizzard (19. November 2015)

Du kannst ja deine benötigten Teile einfach mit der Lupe versehen, und dann heißt es im Ödland wieder auf die Suche gehen.


----------



## Grozz (19. November 2015)

Ich hab das Problem das ich mein Gaussgewehr nicht aufrüsten kann. Hab die Skills alle auf 4 und es geht trotzdem nicht..^^ 
Finde für das Gewehr auch kaum Munition.

Was habt ihr für Waffen und was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Will nicht immer mit ner Laserwaffe rumlaufen das kostet soviel


----------



## Rizzard (19. November 2015)

Grozz schrieb:


> Was habt ihr für Waffen und was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Will nicht immer mit ner Laserwaffe rumlaufen das kostet soviel



Für die Entfernung ein Scharfschützengewehr, und für Close Quarter ne Kampfflinte oder doppelläufige Schrot.
Für einfache Gegner hab ich immer ne gepimpte 10mm Pistole dabei.


----------



## Grozz (19. November 2015)

Also kein Gewehr? o.O  ich hab noch nen Kampfgewehr, hat leider nur Einzelschuss. 
Welche Rüstung habt ihr? Ich hab derzeit einen Mantel Mk V oder so der hat Metallplatten als Schutz. Hätte aber gerne noch ne bessere die besser passt xd
Kennt ihr da eine`?


----------



## Rizzard (19. November 2015)

Von mir aus auch Kampfgewehr.
Ich nutze eh kaum automatische Waffen. Hab nämlich auf Nicht-Automatische-Waffen 80% Schadenszuwachs durch Perks geskillt.


----------



## Grozz (19. November 2015)

Achso ich habs andersrum gemacht  also für vollautomatische waffen


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. November 2015)

Diese Schadens-Perks sind sowas von langweilig. Bisschen mehr Kreativität hätte da nicht geschadet.


----------



## Grozz (19. November 2015)

Naja erinnert mich sehr an Skyrim mit nem anderen Gewand^^. Wirklich viele Skills sind identisch. 
Was habt ihr für Rüstungen? Würde gerne eine haben die besser zu mir passt meine derzeitige ist nach langer zeit  etwas langweilig..


----------



## Nazzy (19. November 2015)

So, mein Fazit :

Anfangs war ich etwas "enttäuscht", da wieder mal die üblichen Bugs dabei waren, ausserdem habe ich mit mehr als 60 fps gezockt, welches zusätzliche Bugs auslöste.....
Aber mittlerweile bin ich recht angetan. Ich durchstreife eigentlich nur die Welt und finde an jeder Ecke Sehenswürdigkeiten, Easter Eggs und co. Das Crafting sorgt zwischendurch für etwas Abwechslung, ist aber jetzt nicht der Burner.
Bei der Grafik ist alles dabei.... von recht hübsch, bis alt und verpixelt. Aber letztendlich sieht es um Welten besser aus als Fallout 3.
Der Städteaufbau war ohne Versorgungsrouten sehr mühsam. 
Die Performance ist so lala. Ich habe tlw FPS Sprünge von 60 auf 40, nur weil ich in eine Lampe schaue. Naja, ansonsten ist es okay, könnte aber besser sein.

So, und jetzt werden weitere Köpfe rollen....


----------



## Grozz (19. November 2015)

Wie meinst du das mit Versorgungsrouten? 
Ich hab mir ne RiesenBasis in der RedRocket Gaststätte gebaut samt Mauer und mehrerer Häuser.  
Aber ich hab nur 5 Siedler hätte gerne mehr. Wie kann ich die Versorgungsrouten einstellen? Händler usw hab ich leider auch noch nicht.


----------



## Nazzy (19. November 2015)

Grozz schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit Versorgungsrouten?
> Ich hab mir ne RiesenBasis in der RedRocket Gaststätte gebaut samt Mauer und mehrerer Häuser.
> Aber ich hab nur 5 Siedler hätte gerne mehr. Wie kann ich die Versorgungsrouten einstellen? Händler usw hab ich leider auch noch nicht.



Brauchst Charisma 6 Pkte und dann einen bei Lokaler Anführer.


----------



## Grozz (19. November 2015)

Kommen eigentlich von alleine neue Siedler? betten hab ich genug Essen, Wasser auch. Auch Schutz. Hab aber erst 5 siedler. Obwohl ich eigentlich ne schöne Base habe 
Ok dann muss ich nur ein lvl up kommen . Wird Zeit das da Händler hin kommen


----------



## Zybba (19. November 2015)

Grozz schrieb:


> Kommen eigentlich von alleine neue Siedler? betten hab ich genug Essen, Wasser auch. Auch Schutz. Hab aber erst 5 siedler.


Sorg auf jeden Fall dafür, dass du überall einen Überschuss hast.
Hast du auch den Sendemast aufgestellt?



Grozz schrieb:


> Wird Zeit das da Händler hin kommen


KI Händler kommen glaube ich eher zufällig. Mal ist eine da bei mir, mal nicht...
Mit dme entsprechenden Perk (Local Leader 2?) kannst du dann aber selber Shops aufstellen.
Die müssen aber auch mit Siedlern besetzt werden.


----------



## Grozz (19. November 2015)

Ich hab nen Sendemast ja. Bringt es was mehrere aufzustellen?
Hab alles mehr als genug. glaube um die 10 Pflanzen mehrere Sorten. Wasser hab ich auch genug. 
KI Händler hatte ich noch nicht. Ich bin ja sehr weit im Norden..


----------



## Zybba (19. November 2015)

Grozz schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Sendemast ja. Bringt es was mehrere aufzustellen?


Angeblich schon.
Hab das aber auch nur von anderen Usern gehört.



Grozz schrieb:


> KI Händler hatte ich noch nicht. Ich bin ja sehr weit im Norden..


Bei mir kommt die auch bis nach Sanctuary.
Kann aber sein, dass das von bestimmten Konditionen abhängt.


----------



## Rizzard (19. November 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt die auch bis nach Sanctuary.
> Kann aber sein, dass das von bestimmten Konditionen abhängt.



Die Händlerin kommt zu mir nach Sanctuary, obwohl ich überhaupt keinen Siedlungsbau betreibe.
Also die Anforderungen dafür müssen minimal sein.


----------



## Grozz (19. November 2015)

Also bei mir war sie noch nicht. Ich werd heute erstmal eigene  Läden eröffnen und hoffen das mehrere Siedler kommen^^


----------



## Nazzy (19. November 2015)

ich glaube, desto höher der Charisma wert, desto mehr Siedler kommen. Ein Sendemast sollte auch nicht fehlen


----------



## Rolk (19. November 2015)

Also meine Beobachtung ist das immer neue Siedler kommen. Mit Sendemast halt schneller, selbst wenn die anderen Voraussetzungen eher schlecht sind.


----------



## Grozz (19. November 2015)

Charisma hab ich relativ hoch 
Also Jede Siedlung kann 10 Siedler fassen + [N] 
N = Charismawert 
Aber ich hab ja grade mal 5 Siedler. 
Wieviel Siedler habt ihr in euren Siedlungen so?


----------



## Nazzy (19. November 2015)

Ich hatte ohne Charisma in Sanctuary nur 11 Siedler. Dann habe ich den Charisma Wert auf 6 angehoben und nun sind es 17.

Da ich nicht jede Siedlung ausbaue, so immer zwischen 5 - 15, Ausnahme Sanctuary.


----------



## Grozz (19. November 2015)

Ja sone 15 Mann Siedlung wäre für die Red Rocket Station bei mir sehr passend^^.
Hab Auf das Dach noch ein großes Haus gebaut und wenn ich wieder Mats habe bau ich alles fertig und später vielleicht mal alles aus Metall wobei ich den Sinn davon nicht verstehe^^. 
Hab mit lvl 15 nen X-01 Chest gefunden O.o das hat mich sehr gewundert aber meine T60 von der BoS freut sich umso mehr


----------



## uka (19. November 2015)

Also in Sanctuary habe ich zur Zeit 22 Siedler. Was mich stört, ich kann nicht sagen "he du geh auf ne Versorgungsroute und zieh dir die Power-Rüstung an" - da muss noch was gemacht werden. Ansonsten ist die Burg ziemlich spärlich besucht mit 5 Leuten (und die hat super Werte, dank Aufhebung der Baugrenze knapp 700 def).


----------



## Grozz (19. November 2015)

Wow 22 Siedler wäre was für mich dann wären meine ganzen Wachposten auch mal besetzt xD
700 Deff will ich auch mal erreichen xD ich häng mit 'nur' 150 ab.


----------



## Robonator (19. November 2015)

Joaa.... Meine Burg ist auch bei irgendwo um die 500 Deff. Hatte gestern auch den ersten Angriff mit legendären Raidern. Meine Geschütztürme haben die Sache in ~5 Sekunden erledigt. 


Ich würd mir auf jeden Fall noch ein besseres System, um den Siedlern Arbeit zuzuweisen, wünschen. Momentan ist das einfach beschissen gelöst. Geht zu einem Siedler hin und hast keine Ahnung wo er grade zugeteilt ist, wenn überhaupt.
Teilweise suchen die sich ja neue Arbeit, teilweise auch nicht. 
Auch etwas merkwürdig das meine kleinen Farmen mehr Siedler anziehen als meine großen Festungen


----------



## Nightslaver (19. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Auch etwas merkwürdig das meine kleinen Farmen mehr Siedler anziehen als meine großen Festungen



Wer will auch schon in einem Bewachungsstaat mit 500 Deff leben?


----------



## Grozz (19. November 2015)

So nen Roboter oder so kann man nicht als Farmer anheuern oder? so wie Codswell oder wie der heißt  Hab zwar nen Farmer aber der wäre als Wache besser geeignet  
Habt ihr screens von euren burgen?


----------



## Nightslaver (19. November 2015)

Grozz schrieb:


> Habt ihr screens von euren burgen?



Klar: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...027-fallout-4-laberthread-63.html#post7839654


----------



## Grozz (19. November 2015)

WOW 
Also meine ist da ja komplettes anfangsstadium  
Ich schicke heute nach der Arbeit mal meine beste Rein hab bisher erst 2  sanctuary und Red Rocket  Red Rocket find ich am besten wobei ich da viel mehr Schutz als was anderes habe  da muss ich eigentlich soviel noch machen xD


----------



## GeneralGonzo (19. November 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Klar: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...027-fallout-4-laberthread-63.html#post7839654



Krass! Fehlt mir aber die Motivation zu, ich laufe lieber durch die Welt, erkunde alles und niete unfreundliche Bewohner des Ödlans um


----------



## Grozz (19. November 2015)

Ich find das mit dem Siedlungsbau ganz geil auch wenn man da noch viel verbessern kann dran^^. 
Meine Mauer zu bauen war ein horror xD
Ich finds halt geil das man so langsam aus nem kleinen Hütte eine große Siedlung baut^^. 
Am Anfang hatte ich die Werkstatt und nen Generator und nach 2 Tagen hab ich jetzt ne mauer mehrere Geschütze Wachposten Essen und Wasser. Das ist schon ganz geil. Heute werd ich erstmal Stromleitungen legen xD


----------



## uka (19. November 2015)

Ich werde mich heute Abend erstmal damit beschäftigen, ein paar Sentry's für meine Siedlungen zu bekommen (so das die dann dort auch Patrouillieren) . Mal sehen ob das was wird, oder ob ich mir F4 zerballer.


----------



## Grozz (19. November 2015)

Es gibt auch Patroullien?  wo krieg ich die her?  Synth's oder was? 
Dann könnte ich meinen armen Siedlern mal urlaub geben


----------



## Robonator (19. November 2015)

uka schrieb:


> Ich werde mich heute Abend erstmal damit beschäftigen, ein paar Sentry's für meine Siedlungen zu bekommen (so das die dann dort auch Patrouillieren) . Mal sehen ob das was wird, oder ob ich mir F4 zerballer.



Wie willst das denn hinbekommen? Das Moddintool welches du dafür benötigen wirst, gibt es noch nicht. Das kommt erst gegen Anfang 2016


Beste Fatman ever:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grozz (19. November 2015)

Achso ist nen Mod schade  
Ich hab das Ding auch  Aber MiniNuke hab ich nicht xD
Freu mich schon auf die Mods. Die werden daraus auf jedenfall noch nen besseres Game machen  
Wisst ihr was ich für nen Bug habe bei den BoS? oder ist es überhaupt garkein bug?
Ich hab die Quest gemacht. Also wo ich helfen soll. Hab dann wo mich PD gefragt hat ob ich den beitreten will 'ja' gesagt.
Jetzt muss ich für die anderen beiden Missionen machen. Wann komm ich auf das Schiff? Hab für beide jeweils eine Mission gemacht.
und für PD soll ich ein verschollenes Team suchen  Wann kann ich auf das Schiff?


----------



## Zybba (19. November 2015)

Grozz schrieb:


> Wann kann ich...


Bitte so etwas nicht spoilern.


----------



## Grozz (19. November 2015)

Hab extra probiert "unauffällig" zu schreiben


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. November 2015)

Nochmal Neu ....  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grozz (19. November 2015)

Nicht schlecht  
Deko hab ich bei mir noch gar nicht gemacht  
Das kommt heute sofern es die Mats hergeben. 
Habt ihr ne Mauer um eure base? Wennja mit was? ich hab Holzwände genommen -.- 
Hab erst zuspät gesehen das es auch schrottzäune gibt xD


----------



## Robonator (19. November 2015)

Grozz schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht
> Deko hab ich bei mir noch gar nicht gemacht
> Das kommt heute sofern es die Mats hergeben.
> Habt ihr ne Mauer um eure base? Wennja mit was? ich hab Holzwände genommen -.-
> Hab erst zuspät gesehen das es auch schrottzäune gibt xD




Hab überwiegend Betonblöcke und diese Metallwände genommen, also schon noch inner Holzabteilung aber halt mit diesem Metall statt rein Holz  
Die Schrottzäune hab ich sogut wie gar nicht verwendet. Sehen grässlich aus und lassen sich nicht sonderlich gut aneinander reihen. Lediglich das Tor hab ich genutzt.


----------



## Grozz (19. November 2015)

ja das mit dem aneinander reihen ging mir auch auf den sack xD
Die Schrottzäune sehen eigentlich ganz ok aus musst halt variieren aber die kann man halt nich aneinanderreihen


----------



## uka (19. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wie willst das denn hinbekommen? Das Moddintool welches du dafür benötigen wirst, gibt es noch nicht. Das kommt erst gegen Anfang 2016



Es gibt schon Scripts auf Nexus, mit denen du normale NPC's zu Begleitern machen kannst. Das funktioniert nur nicht so gut, da die keine AI haben. Wenn du diese jedoch wegschickst (zur Siedlung) haben die eine ganz normale Siedler-AI. Das werde ich eben testen . 

Ansonsten können die laut WWW wohl auch gehakt werden (mit entsprechendem Skill durch ein Buch). Ebenso sollte der Prototype MKIV beliebig oft zu spawnen sein (console).


----------



## Bambusbar (19. November 2015)

Grozz schrieb:


> Wann kann ich auf das Schiff?



Mainstory weiterquesten.
Du merkst dann schon, wenn du auf die Prydwen kannst, glaub mir 


Bzgl. der Siedlungen:
Es gibt "Picket Fences" Ausgaben zu finden, mit denen kann man in der Siedlung dann neue Dinge bauen - wie z.b.  eben die weißen Lattenzäune.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. November 2015)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Mainstory weiterquesten.
> Du merkst dann schon, wenn du auf die Prydwen kannst, glaub mir
> 
> 
> ...



Ja gibt genau 5 Ausgaben davon und die bringen nun nicht soviel mehr Möglichkeiten beim bauen. Genau genommen bringen die:

Ein paar mehr Lampen, weiße Lattenzäune, ein paar Topfpflanzen, ein paar Statuen  und Gartenmöbel (Tisch, Stuhl, Grill).
Also nicht die Welt.

Mir fehlen da fürs vernünftige bauen trotz allem noch massig Objekte.
Zum Beispiel hätte ich gerne  noch Badmöbel (Spiegel, eine Toilette und Wanne die nicht kaputt ist), Lampen (Straßenlampen und Girlanden), mehr Dekoratrion (Fähnchenketten, Poster), einen Wandsafe, einen normal aufstellbaren Safe und vor allem mehr Möglichkeiten beim bauen von Innenräumen, zum Beispiel Holzwände mit Türen für den Innenbereich, usw...


----------



## uka (19. November 2015)

@Nightslaver
Es werden auch Objekte mit weiterem Spielverlauf freigeschaltet. In diversen kleinen und großen Quests sowie mit der Hauptquest (ohne nun zu wissen wo du genau bist).


----------



## Nightslaver (19. November 2015)

uka schrieb:


> @Nightslaver
> Es werden auch Objekte mit weiterem Spielverlauf freigeschaltet. In diversen kleinen und großen Quests sowie mit der Hauptquest (ohne nun zu wissen wo du genau bist).



Naja die Objekte die ich bis jetzt durch Quests bekommen habe waren ein paar Gemälde, dieses Spezialgebäude-Geschütz aus der Minutemen Quest und ein paar Flaggen und Radios mit anderen Sendern, sonst war da auch nichts.


----------



## Gripschi (19. November 2015)

Brauch mal Rat.



Spoiler



Ich muss jetzt für die Haupt Story den Teleporter bauen.

Wo find Ich den? Im Baumenü nicht.


----------



## Ralle82 (19. November 2015)

BLiNDMaNKiND schrieb:


> och, ich sehe gerade, dass ich es falsch verstanden habe, naja egal
> aber irgendwo in der statistik kann man lesen, wieviele man schon gefunden hat - kannst ja auch diesen wackelpuppenschrank bauen, dann siehst du alle^^
> 
> e:
> oh man, es wird ja immer schlimmer :]



Nee, das man die finden kann war mir schon wohl bekannt. Hab sie inzwischen auch im Pip-Boy entdeckt, würde aber tatsächlich gerne so einen Schrank in meiner Home Plate bauen. Nur finde ich im Bau-Menü nix passendes; was muss ich da auswählen um so einen Wackelpuppen-Schrank zu bauen? 

Danke und Gruß

Edit: Habs gefunden (Möbel->Sonstiges)


----------



## semimasta (19. November 2015)

Greets @ all!

Ich habe mir hier alles durchgelesen und wollte ein paar Infos abgeben (falls nicht schon bekannt):

*-> NPCs schlafen in meinem Bett *
Man kann NPCs wie Jobs auch Betten zuweisen

*-> Rufzeichen bei Sicherheitswert einer Siedlung*
Bei mir hat der Bau von Geschützen geholfen, habe wo gelesen das ein hoher Nahrungswert
 (im Vergleich zum Sicherheitswert) die Basis für Raider zu einem 
interessanteren Angriffsziel macht, daher das Symbol.
*
-> Beim Hacken unbedingt nach diesen Klammern [ ( < { suchen.*
Gibt es in einer Zeile (in einer der beiden Spalten) so ein Klammer-auf Symbol
 und vor dem Ende der Zeile ein Klammer-zu Symbol (es können manchmal 
auch irgendwelche Zeichen dazwischen sein) kann man es beim Hacken
 zu seinem Vorteil verwenden. Es wird dann ein falsches Passwort
 ausgeblendet oder man erhält einen Versuch gutgeschrieben.

*-> bez. Zahnräder für den Geschützbau
*Aufpassen es gibt das Schrottitem Zahn*rad* (bringt 4 Stahl) 
und die Zutat Zahn*räder *(z.B. aus einer Golduhr), nicht verwechseln!


*Ich hätte noch eine Frage:*
Kann man den Powerarmor jetzt nach leerwerden der Fusionszelle weiterverwenden?
Habe wo gelesen das er bei leerer Zelle einfach langsam wird,
habe es selbst noch nicht getestet weil der in der Siedlung vor sich hinstaubt.
Spiele zwar auf "überleben"-Schwierigkeitsgrad aber bin auch noch nicht sehr weit.

Cya Yakup


----------



## riedochs (19. November 2015)

Irgendwie laufen mir die zu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 komplette Rüstungen habe ich mitten in der Landschaft stehend gefunden.


----------



## semimasta (19. November 2015)

Hab grad eine Raider-Powerrüstung inkl. Fatman gefunden oO
 Konnte aber nur die Teile nehmen, die Rüstung irgendwie nicht?!

Achja ich habe einen Protektron aktiviert, als U-Bahn Aufsicht, 
die gefundene Marke habe ich leider in der Siedlung liegengelassen, 
und schon hat er mich durchlöchert... ^^


----------



## Leob12 (19. November 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, bin gerade dabei den Funkturm in der Siedlung aufzustellen die man säubern musste... 
Ehrlich gesagt doch etwas öde, sowas motiviert mich halt 0.


----------



## semimasta (19. November 2015)

Ja die Mission war vorhersehbar, der Hippie-Roboter dort ist war ganz witzig,



Spoiler



Ich fand die kleinen Affen mit den leuchtenden Augen genial, der erste hat mich noch erschreckt,
beim zweiten dachte ich "oh süß" und wunderte mich warum er am Rücken eine Box hat... und Boom wars zu spät.



Das Spiel entfaltet seine Qualitäten für mich erst nach Stunden, oder auch nicht 

Cya Yakup


----------



## Leob12 (19. November 2015)

Den Roboter hab ich erschossen weil er ständig nur 2 Sätze gesagt hat und er mich beim Bauen genervt hat^^ 

Kurze Frage: Wie kann ich bei meiner Powerrüstung wieder Arm, Kopf und Bein "anmachen"? Die wurden bei meinem Techtelmechtel mit der Todeskralle und den Raidern nämlich "zerstört" (oder was auch immer). Reparieren konnte ich nur Linkes Bein, Torso und linken Arm.

Ach ja, nochwas (siehe Anhang):
Solche "Kanten" sind mir jetzt schon öfters aufgefallen. Egal wie weit ich entfernt bin, sieht immer gleich mies aus.
Ich hasse diese blöden Puppen, denke immer mein VATS funktioniert nicht >_<


----------



## Grestorn (19. November 2015)

Das sind einfach Shaderartefakte.

Powerarmor Teile kann man finden und installieren.


----------



## semimasta (19. November 2015)

Der Effekt kommt immer wenn Wettereffekte und od. Unschärfe ins Spiel kommt
(auch gut zu sehen beim radioaktiven Sturm). Vor allem bei scharfen (kontrastreichen) Kanten 
und Vegetation sieht man das sehr. Es gab hier auch schon Screenshot von einem Spieler
 wo man das an einem Charakter sieht der von hinten beleuchtet wird (vorne dunkel 
und an den Kanten diese Artefakte) - sehr unschön aber wohl leider nicht zu ändern.
Hast du mal alles auf Ultra eingestellt und verglichen?

Achso - stell dich mit der Powerrüstung zur Station - aussteigen - bei der Station "E" drücken.
"T" ist reparieren und mit "R" kannst du die Teile ausrüsten. Musst die Teile aber im Inventar haben.


----------



## Gripschi (20. November 2015)

Was muss Ich tuen um den Teleporter selber zu bauen?


----------



## Leob12 (20. November 2015)

semimasta schrieb:


> Der Effekt kommt immer wenn Wettereffekte und od. Unschärfe ins Spiel kommt
> (auch gut zu sehen beim radioaktiven Sturm). Vor allem bei scharfen (kontrastreichen) Kanten
> und Vegetation sieht man das sehr. Es gab hier auch schon Screenshot von einem Spieler
> wo man das an einem Charakter sieht der von hinten beleuchtet wird (vorne dunkel
> ...



Bei mir rennt alles auf Ultra^^ 
In Lexington droppen die FPS aber auf 30 und das nervt doch. 

Zur Power Armor: Ok, wenn ich die Teile im Inventar haben muss wird vieles klar. Und ich hab schon 2 extra Rüstungen in den Power Armor Kleiderständer gegeben^^


----------



## semimasta (20. November 2015)

Hat bei mir auch gedauert bis ich das mit den Rüstungen kapiert hatte 

...na toll und ich dachte es reicht wenn ich mir die Krüppel-970er hole um Fallout in Ultra mit 60 FPS zu spielen 

Wie ist denn deine CPU-Auslastung in 30FPS-Lexington?


----------



## Rolk (20. November 2015)

In Lexington war ich gestern erst unterwegs. Genauer im Parkhaus und Superdupermarkt oder wie der hies. Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen das die fps so stark droppen. 

Alles ultra, 1440p, aber Tesselationsfaktor auf 8x begrenzt mit ner R9 290 + i5 3570K.


----------



## Grozz (20. November 2015)

Ich hab jetzt endlich meine halbwegs Siedlung gebaut. Komplette Stromversorgung drumherum aber mir ist aufgefallen das das total useless war xD 
ich hab eigentlich großartig nur den Sendemast der Strombrauch ansonsten hab ich nur die leichten Turrets die reichen bei mir auch noch^^. 
Halt noch nen paar Lichter und das wars aber auch. 
Die Baugrenze ist jetzt erreicht was mich stört. Heute wird der Mod runtergeladen. Gestern sind aber leider keine neuen Siedler gekommen. 
Wie kann ich meinen Charisma-Wert steigern?

SPOILER:





Ich hab jetzt die Burg mit den Minuteman erobert. Find die auch garnichtmal so schlecht für ne neue Siedlung gibt es aber noch bessere Standorte für ne Siedlung? vllt mit Wasser direkt dran oder so? Weil die Burg kann man schlecht beschützen (meiner Meinung nach) da große Teile der Mauern ja schon kaputt sind..


----------



## Rolk (20. November 2015)

Grozz schrieb:


> Wie kann ich meinen Charisma-Wert steigern?



Einfach nach einem Levelanstieg mit dem freien Punkt skillen.



> SPOILER



Ab welchem Level etwa kann man die Misssion angehen, ohne Chancenlos zu sein?


----------



## Grozz (20. November 2015)

Achso xD ich hab bisher immer in Skills alles gesteckt.. 

Naja ich sag mal so du bist mit Preston Garvey und 4 Minutemen da. Also ich sag mal so lvl 15-20 ich bin lvl 16 gewesen hatte aber auch eine Powerarmor an  War mir zu heikel weil am Ende kommt nen Boss der steckt schon ordentlich was ein


----------



## Bambusbar (20. November 2015)

Grozz schrieb:


> ... gibt es aber noch bessere Standorte für ne Siedlung? vllt mit Wasser direkt dran oder so? Weil die Burg kann man schlecht beschützen (meiner Meinung nach) da große Teile der Mauern ja schon kaputt sind..



Es gibt insgesamt 29 Siedlungen,  die man haben und ausbauen kann. 
Unteranderem eine komplette Insel,  n Leuchtturm oder ne Marina  
Was davon jetzt besser oder schlechter ist,  ich denke,  dass muss man selbst entscheiden


----------



## getsomenuts (20. November 2015)

semimasta schrieb:


> Achja ich habe einen Protektron aktiviert, als U-Bahn Aufsicht,
> die gefundene Marke habe ich leider in der Siedlung liegengelassen,
> und schon hat er mich durchlöchert... ^^


dem bin ich auch schon begegnet! Allerdings habe ich diese U-Bahn Karte... hat ihn dennoch nicht gestört mich zu durchlöchern! Muss ich die Karte irgendwie vorzeigen?

Ich hab auch das Problem das ich irgendwie keine gescheite Waffe finde! Laufe meistens ohne Powerrüstung durch die Gegend und bin oft schnell Opfer. Habe jetzt eine Kampfflinte auf automatisch umgebaut damit geht es halbwegs aber auf dem Weg zur Burg bin ich dann rechts am Wasser lang in eine Horde Mirelurks geraten die mich dann wiederum in eine Horde Mutanten gejagt haben... irgendwie fehlt mir noch Firepower und vorallem Schrauben die fehlen immer beim aufrüsten der Waffen!

Hab da auch noch ne Frage zu der Burg:


Spoiler



Wie bekomm ich im Keller der Burg die Tür hinter dem Wachroboter auf? Das Terminal ist ja gesperrt?


----------



## Grozz (20. November 2015)

Ne insel :O wie geil  Naja ich will immer ne Mauer haben  Ich sehs jetzt bei angriffen  gestern haben mich SuperMutanten angegriffen. Die sind nichtmal durch die mauer gekommen  Also ich glaube wenn da denn mal 10 Mann wohnen wird da noch weniger passieren  Ne Powerarmor hat einer auch immer an  Aber die Insel muss ich mir mal genauer ansehen ich weiß ja wo die ist.


----------



## Rolk (20. November 2015)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit einer Mauer, besteht da nicht die Gefahr das sich irgendwelche einzelnen Siedler vor die Mauer verirren und dort bei Angriffen gemeuchelt werden?


----------



## semimasta (20. November 2015)

@getsomenuts 
Ich habe das mit der U-Bahn Münze auch probiert, hatte sie im Inventar und wurde trotzdem vom Roboter angegriffen,
keine Ahnung was man da machen soll in Fallout 3 hat das ja funktioniert (mit dem Ticket im Inventar) 
wenn ich mich recht erinnere...


----------



## Grozz (20. November 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit einer Mauer, besteht da nicht die Gefahr das sich irgendwelche einzelnen Siedler vor die Mauer verirren und dort bei Angriffen gemeuchelt werden?


Also bisher hatte ich das Problem nicht. 
Meine Mauer hat 2 Eingänge jeweils nen Tor und einen kleinen für mich. 
Die Tore sind eigentlich immer geöffnet ausser wenn ich nicht da bin. 
Bisher hatte ich das Problem noch nicht das ein Siedler draussen war. 
Das einzige was mal war ist das mein Tor etwas kaputt gegangen ist durch Molotovs ^^ 
Aber ansonsten nur Vorteile. Die Raider kommen halt nur durch die Tore rein und direkt neben jedem Tor ist links und Rechts nen großer Wachposten + Geschütze direkt am Eingang. Also hab ich effektiv nur 2 Seiten die bewachen muss trotzdem hab ich aber an fast jeder Ecke noch nen Wachposten für bessere Aussicht und um falls es später mal nicht nur 2 Minuten Kämpfe sind die von mehreren Seiten angreifen zu können


----------



## getsomenuts (20. November 2015)

@semimasta hmm vielleicht liegts an uns! 

Bekommt man den eigentlich mit wann ein solcher Angriff (auf eine Siedlung) stattfindet? Also bekomm ich da ne Meldung?


----------



## Grozz (20. November 2015)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> @semimasta hmm vielleicht liegts an uns!
> 
> Bekommt man den eigentlich mit wann ein solcher Angriff (auf eine Siedlung) stattfindet? Also bekomm ich da ne Meldung?



Soweit ich weiß nein. Also wenn ich nen paar Quests gemacht habe und dann wieder komme um Sachen abzuladen labbern die Siedler immer was von "denen haben wir es gezeigt!"  Aber ich hatte jetzt an einen Tag schon 2 Angriffe die sind bei mir mittlerweile ziemlich häufig


----------



## Bambusbar (20. November 2015)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> Bekommt man den eigentlich mit wann ein solcher Angriff (auf eine Siedlung) stattfindet? Also bekomm ich da ne Meldung?



Da, bekommt man.
Das plopt oben links in der Ecke kurz auf, dass da ne Siedlung angegriffen wird.

Zu deiner Spoilerfrage:
Weiterquesten bei den Minutemen, dann kommt das schon


----------



## Valdasaar (20. November 2015)

Wie funktioniert das eigentlich mit den Verkaufsstände?
Habe einen gebaut und einen Siedler zugewiesen, kann aber mit dem Siedler nur tauschen aber nicht handeln.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. November 2015)

Ach ich altes spielekind kontes mal wieder nich lassen 
prüfung hin oder her... ich sollte lernen (naja abends eh eher end xD) aber der abend gehört fallout 4^^ 

ma schaun ob ich das mitm gamepad zockn muss wen jeder so über die tastabelegung meckert xD


----------



## Bambusbar (20. November 2015)

Valdasaar schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das eigentlich mit den Verkaufsstände?
> Habe einen gebaut und einen Siedler zugewiesen, kann aber mit dem Siedler nur tauschen aber nicht handeln.



Das funktioniert eigentlich schon genau so.
Du solltest aber nur Siedler zuordnen, die auch "Siedler" heißen - die mit einem Namen verkaufen dir nichts.


----------



## Grozz (20. November 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> ... ma schaun ob ich das mitm gamepad zockn muss wen jeder so über die tastabelegung meckert xD



Ich zocks mit Gamepad stört mich nicht. Hab auch schon the Witcher mit gamepad gezockt.  Ich zocke eigentlich nur noch wenige Games direkt mit Maus+Tastatur


----------



## Ralle82 (20. November 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> ma schaun ob ich das mitm gamepad zockn muss wen jeder so über die tastabelegung meckert xD



Ich zocke auch mit Controller! Als der dann gestern in Ermangelung von Energie den Geist aufgab und ich kurz mit T + M spielte, habe ich schnell wieder aufgehört ^^ Sicher Gewöhnungssache aber: Geht gar nicht


----------



## Valdasaar (20. November 2015)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Das funktioniert eigentlich schon genau so.
> Du solltest aber nur Siedler zuordnen, die auch "Siedler" heißen - die mit einem Namen verkaufen dir nichts.



Das Handeln funktioniert jetzt, was ich noch immer nicht ganz verstehe ist das die Verkaufsstände Einnahmen generieren. 
Wie ist das zu verstehen ?


----------



## Nightslaver (20. November 2015)

Valdasaar schrieb:


> Das Handeln funktioniert jetzt, was ich noch immer nicht ganz verstehe ist das die Verkaufsstände Einnahmen generieren.
> *Wie ist das zu verstehen ?*



Überhaupt nicht, weil keine Verkaufseinnahmen generiert werden.
Händlerstände verbessern nur die Moral in deiner Siedlung und geben dir die Möglichkeit verschiedene Dinge in deinen Siedlungen kaufen zu können, so wie bei einem normalen Händler in anderen Siedlungen auch.


----------



## Valdasaar (20. November 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht, weil keine Verkaufseinnahmen generiert werden.
> Händlerstände verbessern nur die Moral in deiner Siedlung und geben dir die Möglichkeit verschiedene Dinge in deinen Siedlungen kaufen zu können, so wie bei einem normalen Händler in anderen Siedlungen auch.



Steht aber dabei *Generiert ein von der Gesamtbevölkerung abhängiges Einkommen*


----------



## Bambusbar (20. November 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht, weil keine Verkaufseinnahmen generiert werden.
> Händlerstände verbessern nur die Moral in deiner Siedlung und geben dir die Möglichkeit verschiedene Dinge in deinen Siedlungen kaufen zu können, so wie bei einem normalen Händler in anderen Siedlungen auch.



Das stimmt so leider nicht.
Man krieg schon Geld von den Händlern.

Siehe https://www.reddit.com/r/fo4/comments/3sernk/dumb_question_how_do_you_collect_money_from/



> Go to workstation storage and scroll to misc. You should see caps there when you get paid out


----------



## Grozz (20. November 2015)

Ich brauch Händler xD kronkorken hab ich bisher so wenig keine Ahnung warum


----------



## Nightslaver (20. November 2015)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Das stimmt so leider nicht.
> Man krieg schon Geld von den Händlern.
> 
> Siehe https://www.reddit.com/r/fo4/comments/3sernk/dumb_question_how_do_you_collect_money_from/



Ok, das wirklich dämmlich gelöst...


----------



## Bambusbar (20. November 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ok, das wirklich dämmlich gelöst...



Och ..
Du findest alles, was deine Siedlung für dich produziert in der Workstation - warum also nicht auch die Kohlen.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. November 2015)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Och ..
> Du findest alles, was deine Siedlung für dich produziert in der Workstation - warum also nicht auch die Kohlen.



Weil dir niemand sagt das die dort liegen.


----------



## Grozz (20. November 2015)

Weiß einer wo ich Kugeln fürs Gaussgewehr herbekomme? xD ich finde einfach keine...


----------



## Ralle82 (20. November 2015)

Hat jemand noch eine Idee, aufgrund welcher Einstellung mir immer Indoor die Frames einbrechen?


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (20. November 2015)

kann mir jemand sagen, wie die shotgun justice, die man in covenant bei penny kaufen konnte, auf deutsch heißt - möchte mir die waffe über die konsole "nachholen"^^
habe leider vorher vergessen zu handeln und die quest abgeschlossen ;}

e:
oder, wenn die einer hat, einfach kurz ablegen, mit ö die konsole öffnen und dann mit der maus auf die waffe klicken, dann steht da die item id 

danke^^


----------



## Bambusbar (20. November 2015)

Hier schon mal was für unsere Baubegeisterten 

Settlement Supplies Expanded (SSEx) at Fallout 4 Nexus - Mods and community


----------



## efdev (20. November 2015)

Grozz schrieb:


> Weiß einer wo ich Kugeln fürs Gaussgewehr herbekomme? xD ich finde einfach keine...



wo hast du das Gewehr her ?  
Dann verrate ich dir die benötigte Munition


----------



## Noxxphox (20. November 2015)

so es läuft... hab den limiter drausn... aber es limitiert noch imemr auf 60fps... bekomm ich das wi weg?
spiele normalerweise mit 80fps +...alles drunter ist für mich nicht flüssig... und so macht das spiel nicht wirklich spas wenn ales n bisel ruckelt

bin da sehr empfindlivh deswegn störts mich


----------



## Robonator (20. November 2015)

> wo hast du das Gewehr her ?





Spoiler



Beim leuchtenden Meer oder wie das heißt soll es ein abgestürztes Flugzeug geben. Dieses hat unterm Cockpit ein Geheimfach in dem wohl ein Gewehr spawnen soll. 
Laut Reddit gäbe es generell im Umkreis vom leuchtenden Meer bis zu 5 davon^^


----------



## repe (20. November 2015)

hey!

ich versuche gerade meine siedlung etwas zu beleuchte. jetzt hab ich überall lämpchen aufgehängt und nen generator in die nähe gestellt. jedoch kann ich immer nur ein kabel von einem kleinen generator weglegen. muss ich da wirklich pro lamp einen generator bauen?


----------



## Black_Beetle (20. November 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Waffe die nennt sich Atomsprengsatz und die Munition heißt auch so aber wo bekomme ich Munition dafür her? Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## efdev (20. November 2015)

@repe 
wenn du normale glühbirnen hast einfach vom generator an so einen stecker der in der nähe der Lampe hängt dran machen in einem bestimmten umkreis leuchten dann die lampen 

@Robonator thx 


Spoiler



wollte schon die Hauptquest machen da findet man auch ein 



@Grozz 
2mm Electromagnetic Cartridge falls noch nicht Herausgefunden findest du überall und kann auch normal gekauft werden.


----------



## Gripschi (21. November 2015)

Wie habt Ihr die Festung befestigt?

Brauch mal Tipps wie Ich die Bebaue um dort Autrakt zu sein.

Hab schon überlegt Zement für Fundamente zu nutzen.


----------



## DeepBlue23 (21. November 2015)

Kann man Aufgaben der Railroad etc. noch nach dem Ende der Hauptquest erledigen? Selbst wenn man gegen das Institut arbeitet (bitte keine Spoiler)?


----------



## I3uschi (21. November 2015)

Hey Ho liebe Leuts, habe mal ein paar Fragen da ich ganz frisch mit Fallout 4 angefangen habe:

1. Ich habe Mikroruckler trotz absolut konstanten 60 FPS in 1080p. Habt ihr das auch? Gibt es eine Lösung?

2. TAA sieht "merkwürdig" aus, FXAA glättet unbefriedigend. Kann es sein, dass TAA nur "aktiv" ist wenn man sich bewegt bzw. die Kamera schwenkt? Wenn ich mich nicht bewege sieht das Bild scharf aus, fange ich an die Kamera zu drehen "verschwimmt" das Bild, das sieht irgendwie nicht gut aus und vor allem merkt man den Übergang.
Ist das die Art und Weise von TAA?
FXAA ist mMn unbefriedigend, glättet nicht gut und flimmert.
Mehr Auswahl hat das Spiel ja leider nicht zu bieten.
Was meint ihr?

3. Nutzt ihr auch dieses Tool? Fallout 4 Configuration Tool - By Bilago at Fallout 4 Nexus - Mods and community
Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur die Pop Ups reduzieren, bzw. das LOD erhöhen. Wart ihr erfolgreich damit?

Danke euch.


----------



## Noxxphox (21. November 2015)

ich frage nochmal... 
gibt es ne möglivhkeit das fps cap von 60  zu entfernen? habs 30er rausbekomm...aber dann is es limitiert auf 60...ich bin sehr empfindlich und erst 80fps+ sind für mich 100% flüssig.... somit ruckelt es für mich immer n bischen und das nervt gewaltig


----------



## Leob12 (21. November 2015)

TAA nur in Verbindung mit LumaSharpen verwenden, sonst sieht das Bild nicht scharf genug aus.


----------



## Robonator (21. November 2015)

> Wenn ich mich nicht bewege sieht das Bild scharf aus, fange ich an die Kamera zu drehen "verschwimmt" das Bild, das sieht irgendwie nicht gut aus und vor allem merkt man den Übergang.


Mal versucht die Bewegungsunschärfe zu deaktivieren? 



> Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur die Pop Ups reduzieren, bzw. das LOD erhöhen. Wart ihr erfolgreich damit?


Versuch doch einfach die Draw Distance zu erhöhen in dem Tool und schau nach. Bei mir stehts zzt auf 14000 und ich find das so ausreichend. 
In dem Tool hast du auch nicht alle Optionen zur Verfügung, für einiges musste in den Launcher oder eben selber an der .ini Hand anlegen.



> gibt es ne möglivhkeit das fps cap von 60 zu entfernen? habs 30er rausbekomm...aber dann is es limitiert auf 60...ich bin sehr empfindlich und erst 80fps+ sind für mich 100% flüssig.... somit ruckelt es für mich immer n bischen und das nervt gewaltig


Mach Vsync aus. 
Habs bei mir in der .ini ganz normal unlocked und muss es via RivaTuner festsetzen damit ich den Terminalbug nicht habe. Ist bei mir mit dem Tool auf 75 gelockt.


----------



## Noxxphox (21. November 2015)

ich meinte unoocken... nicht vsync aus... jab ja vsync an um unschöne efekte zu vermeiden...auserdme hab ichn 144hz monitor.... normalerweise dprfte das auch mit vsync problemlos mit mehr fps laufn...tuts aber nicht....
deswegn frag ich ja wo die 60 gelocked sind


----------



## Grestorn (21. November 2015)

Du kannst ohne GSync nicht 80 fps haben und gleichzeitig eine Tearing-freie Darstellung.

Wenn Du Tearing akzeptierst, kannst Du 80 fps haben. Dann den Inspector nutzen um im FO 4 Profil VSync aus und einen Framelimit von 80 zu erzwingen. Mehr würde ich nicht zulassen, da das Spiel mit deutlich mehr als 60 fps zunehmend Probleme bekommt. 

Ich spiele mit 75 fps und das läuft ganz gut.


----------



## riedochs (21. November 2015)

Kann ich beim Siedlungsbau die Wände irgendwie am Fundament ausrichten?


----------



## kester (22. November 2015)

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich den Legendären Wachbott töte , den
man bekämpfen muss nach dem man beim Nationalgarde Trainingscamp die Rüstung
aus der Waffenkammer holt ? 
Bin schon etliche male an ihm gestorben und sehe keine Möglichkeit da was zu machen


----------



## efdev (22. November 2015)

Auf das Dach der Anlage gehen warten bis er überhitzt== schaden machen und danach wieder warten dauert ist aber safe.


----------



## Robonator (22. November 2015)

Alternativ: Hast du noch ein Savegame in dem er noch nicht aktiviert ist? Wenn ja: Minen vor den Eingang legen, ganz viele^^


----------



## Rolk (22. November 2015)

riedochs schrieb:


> Kann ich beim Siedlungsbau die Wände irgendwie am Fundament ausrichten?



Wenn man das erste Segment manuell gut ausgerichtet bekommt liegen die restlichen auch gerade. Braucht halt ein paar Versuche...



kester schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich den Legendären Wachbott töte , den
> man bekämpfen muss nach dem man beim Nationalgarde Trainingscamp die Rüstung
> aus der Waffenkammer holt ?
> Bin schon etliche male an ihm gestorben und sehe keine Möglichkeit da was zu machen



Die erste Begegnung ging für mich auch tödlich aus. Beim zweiten mal habe ich die gefundene unvollständige T-45 angezogen, bin direkt auf ihn zugerannt und habe aus nächster Nähe ein Magazin meines Kampfgewehrs in den Bot gepumpt. Habe mich selbst gewundert, hat aber funktioniert. 
Am meisten gewundert hat mich aber der Wachbot selbst. Als ich ihn zum ersten mal durch das kleine Fenster der Tür gesehen habe dachte ich noch das wäre jetzt endlich mal eine fortschrittllichere Version der Powerrüstung.


----------



## kester (22. November 2015)

Ok danke für die Antworten 
Bin jetzt so da abgehauen (raus gerannt und vorm wachbott versteckt) und werde später 
nochmal da aufkreuzen mit besserer Bewaffnung oder mit meiner Powerrüstung


----------



## kester (22. November 2015)

Gibt es einen Mod für unbegrenzte Siedlungsgröße ? 
Wenn ja könnte mir jemand einen Link zukommen lassen ?


----------



## efdev (22. November 2015)

kester schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Mod für unbegrenzte Siedlungsgröße ?
> Wenn ja könnte mir jemand einen Link zukommen lassen ?



Seite 84 war so etwas verlinkt.


----------



## kester (22. November 2015)

@efdev Ne, also auf Seite 84 ist ein Mod der weitere baubare Dinge 
ins Spiel einfügt , das suche ich aber nicht.


----------



## Gripschi (22. November 2015)

Bei dem Fort, kommen Siedler immer von hinten durch die Tür? Würde gerne Richtung Stadt nen Tor bastlen.

Weil wegen Befestigen wäre es interessant. Aktuell erstmal mit Fundamenten die Mauer geflickt.

Edit:

Im Luxx gibts nen Thema da werden Mods zusammengetragen.
Such nach Fallout 4 Moding oder so ähnlich.


----------



## kero81 (22. November 2015)

kester schrieb:


> @efdev Ne, also auf Seite 84 ist ein Mod der weitere baubare Dinge
> ins Spiel einfügt , das suche ich aber nicht.



Hier: Higher Settlement Budget at Fallout 4 Nexus - Mods and community

Speichere dir die Seite am besten als Lesezeichen, dann kannst Du in Zukunft selbst nach suchen...


----------



## HisN (22. November 2015)

Selbst in 4K erzeugt Ugrids 9 bzw 11 ein schönes CPU-Limit. Wer hätte das gedacht.

Bild: fallout4_cpu_limittfj7o.jpg - abload.de
Bild: fallout4_cpu-limit_deutjh6.jpg - abload.de


----------



## Leob12 (22. November 2015)

Man, ich hab Steel, Wood und Rubber zum Schweine füttern, aber kein Adhesive -.- weiß wer woher man davon genug bekommt?


----------



## Grestorn (22. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Man, ich hab Steel, Wood und Rubber zum Schweine füttern, aber kein Adhesive -.- weiß wer woher man davon genug bekommt?



Erstens: Versuch was zu machen, was Adhesive braucht. Da hast Du dann die Option "Tag", damit werden alle Gegenstände, die die Zutat in sich tragen, die Du für zum Produzieren benötigst aber gerade nicht hast, getagged und mit einer Lupe markiert, was sehr praktisch ist. Mit einem speziellen Skill werden zusätzlich die Gegenstände (auch Container), die markierte Objekte in sich haben, grün gestrichelt angezeigt.

Klebeband (Duct Tape) und Klebstoff enthält Adhesive. Außerdem kann man es aus bestimmten Pflanzen, die man anbauen kann, Zusammenkochen (hab ich aber noch nicht probiert, da ich genügend Adhesive finde).


----------



## Gripschi (22. November 2015)

Du brauchst:

Mais Mutabeere und Tomaten glaub.

Geh an ne Cooking Station und such unter Utillyty


----------



## kester (22. November 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hier: Higher Settlement Budget at Fallout 4 Nexus - Mods and community
> 
> Speichere dir die Seite am besten als Lesezeichen, dann kannst Du in Zukunft selbst nach suchen...



Klar mache ich jetzt gleich  
Habe die Seite vorher noch nie gefunden deswegen 
ja auch meine Frage .
Danke


----------



## Leob12 (22. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Erstens: Versuch was zu machen, was Adhesive braucht. Da hast Du dann die Option "Tag", damit werden alle Gegenstände, die die Zutat in sich tragen, die Du für zum Produzieren benötigst aber gerade nicht hast, getagged und mit einer Lupe markiert, was sehr praktisch ist. Mit einem speziellen Skill werden zusätzlich die Gegenstände (auch Container), die markierte Objekte in sich haben, grün gestrichelt angezeigt.
> 
> Klebeband (Duct Tape) und Klebstoff enthält Adhesive. Außerdem kann man es aus bestimmten Pflanzen, die man anbauen kann, Zusammenkochen (hab ich aber noch nicht probiert, da ich genügend Adhesive finde).



Das mit dem Skill wusste ich nicht, den wirds aber sicher erst auf höheren Leveln geben, zumal es leider genug andere Skills gibt die sich lohnen und ich keinen Plan habe was ich nehmen soll^^


----------



## Ralle82 (22. November 2015)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Findet man die Wackelpuppen eigentlich in erster Linie im Zusammenhang mit den Hauptquests oder is des komplett random? Ich weiß, es gibt div. Guides dazu, möchte ich aber nicht nutzen! Und wieviel habt ihr so bisher gefunden?! Bei mir sind es 4 (ca. 33 Std. gezockt)...


----------



## Gripschi (22. November 2015)

Ich habe 6, 2 per Hauptquest, 2 in Vaults und 2 ausserhalb bzw in Orten.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. November 2015)

Hab mir heute Fallout 4 gekauft und wollte schööön eine Runde Abends spielen... Tja, jetzt sitzt ich hier seit fast 2 Stunden, aber ich schaff es nicht, ohne das mir beim Spielen schlecht wird. Ganz ekelig, so kleine mikro ruckler... Hab schon alles getweakt was ging. Alles auf low ist okay. Nicht gut, aber ok.

Richtig ärgerlich...


----------



## Leob12 (22. November 2015)

FOV vergrößern?


----------



## LiFaD1203 (22. November 2015)

Wie viel fps hast du? Ich hatte mit 60 fps auch ständig Microruckler. Fps lock bei 58 hat bei mir geholfen.


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2015)

Wenn ich einen zweiten Funkstrahl anbaue, kommen dann mehr Siedler?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. November 2015)

LiFaD1203 schrieb:


> Wie viel fps hast du? Ich hatte mit 60 fps auch ständig Microruckler. Fps lock bei 58 hat bei mir geholfen.


Je nach Einstellung 40-70.  Wie stellst du einen FPS lock auf genau 58 ein?




Leob12 schrieb:


> FOV vergrößern?


Hab ihn mal testweise auf 90  und jetzt gerade auf 120 erhöht. Hat sich irgendwie nichts ersichtliches verändert.


P.s. hab einen 21:9 1440P Monitor. i7 2600k, 8 GB RAM, 970 GTX


----------



## Bambusbar (22. November 2015)

Wenn sich bei FoV von 120 nichts geändert hat,  dann hat das Umstellen scheinbar nicht gegriffen -  denn eigentlich sieht alles über 110  einfach ******* aus ^^


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. November 2015)

Ahhhh hab nur nach fDefaultWorldF in der ini gesucht... Aber das war ja fürs Interface. Jetzt hab ich es fürs Display -.-
Ich muss morgen mal weiter testen,habe heute keinen Nerv mehr. Danke !


----------



## Noxxphox (22. November 2015)

öhm hat irgendwer für das folgende prob ne lösung?

bin am testen des cpus oc auf 1,2v... ging desktop usw... fallout schmeirte nach 5min ab... ok kein ding..,. auf 1,216v eingestellt gebootet.... seit DIESEM moment an schmiert fallout ab sobald ich meinen spielstand laden will... nachm enter drücken beendet es sich
keine fehlermeldung...nix..... tips im inet wie fenstermodus mit undohne rand helf alle nich....
hat wer ne idee?


----------



## Rolk (22. November 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen zweiten Funkstrahl anbaue, kommen dann mehr Siedler?



Unwarscheinlich. Wenn überhaupt kommen sie schneller, aber ich glaube selbst das nicht.


----------



## Grestorn (22. November 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> öhm hat irgendwer für das folgende prob ne lösung?
> 
> bin am testen des cpus oc auf 1,2v... ging desktop usw... fallout schmeirte nach 5min ab... ok kein ding..,. auf 1,216v eingestellt gebootet.... seit DIESEM moment an schmiert fallout ab sobald ich meinen spielstand laden will... nachm enter drücken beendet es sich
> keine fehlermeldung...nix..... tips im inet wie fenstermodus mit undohne rand helf alle nich....
> hat wer ne idee?



Schon mal nen anderen Spielstand probiert? Dass sich ein Spielstand nicht laden lässt, kommt schon mal vor. Manchmal hilft es auch, erst einen anderen Spielstand zu laden und dann, nach dem das Spiel diesen geladen hat, erst den problematischen Spielstand zu laden.


----------



## Noxxphox (22. November 2015)

hilft alles nicht... war mit das erste was ich getestet hatte


----------



## Grestorn (22. November 2015)

Mal die CPU und das RAM auf Standard-Takt gestellt?

Kannst Du ein neues Spiel starten?

Wenn das auch nicht hilft und wirklich KEIN Spielstand mehr läd, dann kann nur etw. ein HW Defekt vorliegen oder Deine Installation hat es durch den Crash zerschossen (was aber ziemlich unwahrscheinlich ist). Ich würde mal meine Spielstände wohin kopieren, das Spiel inkl. der Settings komplett löschen und neu installieren. Und dann die Spielstände wieder zurückkopieren und testen. 

Ach ja: Hast Du die uGrids verstellt? Das kann auch eine Ursache sein. Wenn die aktuell eingestellten uGrids nicht mit denen übereinstimmen, mit denen Du die Spielstände gespeichert hast (genauer: Wenn beim Erstellen der Spielstände ein höherer uGrid Wert eingestellt war).


----------



## Noxxphox (22. November 2015)

ja... aber das es daran lag bezweifelte ich von beginn an...
naja habs deinstalliert und downloade es grad neu...ev klappt das ja


----------



## Grestorn (22. November 2015)

Ich hab mein oben Posting um eine Bemerkung zu den uGrids ergänzt... Das ist es nicht, oder?


----------



## Noxxphox (22. November 2015)

ugrids?
is dasn mod? hab nix gemodded? oder uplay? geht das über uplay? hab kp habs über steam indtallt xD

ne hw is in ordnung...
auserdem wird das doch sowiso inner cloud gespeichert ... sprich die spielstände dürftn eh nocj da sein... wenn ned hab eh erst 5-7h gespielt da ich aktuel noch für die abschlussprüfung lern...somit wär nich alzuviel verlorn


----------



## Grestorn (23. November 2015)

Wenn Du nicht weißt, was die uGrids Einstellung ist, dann ist das auch nicht das Problem ... 

Sorry, ich bin dann echt überfragt. Es ist völlig unlogisch, dass mit einem Schlag ALLE Spielstände kaputt gehen. Es muss was an der Installation oder Deinem System sein.


----------



## Noxxphox (23. November 2015)

werd ich morgn sehn....
aba was ist uGrids? bissl aufklärung pls^^


----------



## Ebrithil (23. November 2015)

Ist die Anzahl der quadratischen Zellen die das Spiel mit voller Qualität rendert, jedenfalls wars das bei Skyrim


----------



## Leob12 (23. November 2015)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ahhhh hab nur nach fDefaultWorldF in der ini gesucht... Aber das war ja fürs Interface. Jetzt hab ich es fürs Display -.-
> Ich muss morgen mal weiter testen,habe heute keinen Nerv mehr. Danke !



Musst du für die First Person Ansicht auswählen und ändern


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2015)

Hey Leute, hat das Spiel schon irgendwer durch?



Spoiler



Ich habe es nun wohl durch, habe mich für das Institut entschieden.
Bin ich der einzige der das Ende so schlecht findet?
Das ging alles plötzlich so schnell.


----------



## riedochs (23. November 2015)

Ich kämpfe noch mit dem Häuserbau. Wie kann ich eine Wand rechtwinklig an eine andere setzen? Das Spiel will die immer nur gerade ansetzen?


----------



## Robonator (23. November 2015)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich kämpfe noch mit dem Häuserbau. Wie kann ich eine Wand rechtwinklig an eine andere setzen? Das Spiel will die immer nur gerade ansetzen?



Hast du ein Fundament? Normalerweise snappen die Wände dort immer ran. 
Sonst versuch es mal an die bereits stehende Wand ein Dach anzubauen und dann die neue Wand an das Dach zu snappen.


----------



## Rizzard (23. November 2015)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wie kann ich eine Wand rechtwinklig an eine andere setzen? Das Spiel will die immer nur gerade ansetzen?


Ähm, die Wände hast du schon gedreht oder?


----------



## Rolk (23. November 2015)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich kämpfe noch mit dem Häuserbau. Wie kann ich eine Wand rechtwinklig an eine andere setzen? Das Spiel will die immer nur gerade ansetzen?



Die Wand drehen bzw. die eigene Position verändern, dann müsste es gehen. Wobei bei manchen Wänden ("mit Überstand") auch das nicht richtig funktioniert. 

Beim Häuserbau am besten immer mit den Fertigmodulen anfangen und danach die fehlenden Wände ergänzen. Der Rest kommt dann nach und nach.


----------



## Grestorn (23. November 2015)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich kämpfe noch mit dem Häuserbau. Wie kann ich eine Wand rechtwinklig an eine andere setzen? Das Spiel will die immer nur gerade ansetzen?



Außerdem: Nutz nicht die Eck-Wandelemente, denn die machen die Ecke gerade verkehrt herum. Fang erst an, den Boden zu legen und bau darauf dann einfache Wandelemente auf.


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. November 2015)

The Sims 4 - Fallout?


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. November 2015)

Für alle The Sims 4 - Fallout Edition Spieler kann ich euch das hier ans Herz legen! #

Settlement Supplies Expanded (SSEx) at Fallout 4 Nexus - Mods and community

Was soll man dazu noch sagen? Perfekt!

Hier ist noch eine kurze Demo, könnt ihr aber auch auf Nexus Mods anschauen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhdy9VdYGKM#t=33


----------



## Grozz (23. November 2015)

Find den Baumodus auch genial  Aber ich hab leider noch keine bessere Siedlung gefunden für mich  Solange muss die RedRocket noch herhalten


----------



## Gripschi (23. November 2015)

Mach die Minutemann Quests, da bekommst ne Siedlung.


----------



## Leob12 (23. November 2015)

Es reicht doch schon die Quest im Museum in der ersten Stadt.


----------



## Grozz (23. November 2015)

Naja ich hab die Minuteman Quest schon fertig hab das Ding auch erobert aber das man die Mauern nicht schließen kann stört mich sehr.


----------



## Captn (23. November 2015)

Schnapp dir Betonklötze. Die findest du bei den Böden unter der Rubrik Holz. Ich kann ja nachher mal nen Screenshot machen und zeigen wie ich es gelöst habe.

@Ravion

Ich hab die selbe Entscheidung wie du getroffen. Für einen Moment schien die Story ganz gut zu werden, was sich dann aber schnell wieder legte....


----------



## Grozz (23. November 2015)

Passen sich die Betonklötze direkt an die Mauer an? Es muss ja auch nach was aussehen xD


----------



## Captn (23. November 2015)

Du kannst die ein wenig in Mauer und Boden einsacken lassen.
Die restlichen passen sich ja dann dem ersten Stein an .


----------



## Grozz (23. November 2015)

Ich werds heute mal probieren weil die Basis gefällt mir eigentlich  Könnte man ein Mini Diamond City mit dem Mod drauß machen xD


----------



## Captn (23. November 2015)

Theoretisch ja . Ich war mir aber bisher zu fein, mehr als die Befestigung zu errichten .


----------



## DerKabelbinder (23. November 2015)

Hoffentlich kommt bald auch mal das NIFSkope Toolkit, dann kann man nämlich endlich Custom-Models einbinden... mir brennts schon unter den Nägeln [emoji14]

Bis dahin werde ich mich wohl ebenfalls mit dem fummeligen Basenbau beschäftigen müssen.


----------



## riedochs (23. November 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hast du ein Fundament? Normalerweise snappen die Wände dort immer ran.
> Sonst versuch es mal an die bereits stehende Wand ein Dach anzubauen und dann die neue Wand an das Dach zu snappen.



Ich habe die alten Häuser in der Siedlung recycelt. Es sind nur noch die Fundamente da die übrig bleiben.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ähm, die Wände hast du schon gedreht oder?



Ja, aber die drehen sich immer wieder zurück.



Rolk schrieb:


> Die Wand drehen bzw. die eigene Position verändern, dann müsste es gehen. Wobei bei manchen Wänden ("mit Überstand") auch das nicht richtig funktioniert.
> 
> Beim Häuserbau am besten immer mit den Fertigmodulen anfangen und danach die fehlenden Wände ergänzen. Der Rest kommt dann nach und nach.



Muss ich mal versuchen.

Ich glaube ich mach mal ein Video draus.


----------



## Grozz (23. November 2015)

Ich find das Bausystem eigentlich ganz ok. Sowas wie Wasserleitungen wären ganz sinnvoll und mehr was Energie brauch und auch sinnvoll ist. 
Ich meine die Lampen und Wasser und vllt noch die Geschütze da würde ich mir vllt etwas wünschen was auch wirklich viel Energie brauch ich habe 2 von den Größten Generatoren und kann damit alles versorgen. Habe mir dann wie auch im Reallife Stromleitungen gelegt und hab überall nun genug Energie xD. 
Was ich noch feiern würde wäre mehrere Siedlungen zu einer zusammenzuschließen. Zum Beispiel Sanctuary und RedRocket da könnte man bei einer die Energie und Wasserversorgung machen und mit Leitungen dann in die andere reingehen . Aber ich setze da große Hoffnung in die Moddingcommunity


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Schnapp dir Betonklötze. Die findest du bei den Böden unter der Rubrik Holz. Ich kann ja nachher mal nen Screenshot machen und zeigen wie ich es gelöst habe.
> 
> @Ravion
> 
> Ich hab die selbe Entscheidung wie du getroffen. Für einen Moment schien die Story ganz gut zu werden, was sich dann aber schnell wieder legte....



Ja, ich habe ca. 65 Spielstunden gebraucht um alles zu erledigen.
Woher kommen diese 400 Stunden von der Bethesda geredet hat?
Ich war eigentlich überall in der Spielwelt und habe alle Quests gemacht (außer jene die unendlich sind von der Bruderschaft bzw von Pam z .Bsp.).

Keine Ahnung wie Bethesda da auf 400 Stunden kommt, das war wohl Marketing.

Und die Story ja, ich fand sie sogar ziemlich spannend, ich wollte unbedingt wissen wer was macht und wieso...

Aber das Ende dann, das ging so schnell und ohne irgendwas Besonderem.


----------



## Leob12 (23. November 2015)

Hast du das wirklich geglaubt mit den 400 Stunden? 

Irgendwann hat es sich auch mit der Entdeckerfreude. Im Prinzip gibts ja kaum neues. Raider, Supermutanten oder eine der anderen Fraktionen. Man geht hin, töte alle, plündert alles und fertig. 
Das macht zwar am Anfang Spaß, aber selbst bei Fallout 3 hat es mich nach 100 Stunden doch gelangweilt. Aber Fallout 4 macht zumindest eines besser: Es gibt mehr Gegner bei den einzelnen Schauplätzen. In Fallout 3 wars schon toll wenn es wo 10 Gegner gab.^^


----------



## Grozz (23. November 2015)

Naja kommt immer auf die Spielweise an. Die einen laufen nur und reisen eigentlich nie via Schnellreise. Die anderen kürzen ab wo sie können. Wiederrum die nächsten wie ich beschäftigen sich zu 95% nur mit Basenbau xD


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2015)

Ja das stimmt, ich habe fast nur die Schnellreise benutzt, sehe nicht ein wieso ich Gebiete öfter abklappern muss, da wäre mir langweilig geworden.


Basenbau ist zwar auch ganz lustig, aber wenn es nur um das geht spiele ich lieber Rust, da gibt es mehr Möglichkeiten und es ist zudem online, das macht mehr Spaß finde ich.


----------



## Grestorn (23. November 2015)

Ich hab jetzt schon mehr als 40 Stunden und sicherlich nicht mehr als 30-40% gesehen, eher weniger. Ich glaube die Aussage von Ravion auch erst mal so nicht. 

Allein die Schauplätze, die man übersieht, wenn man nicht die Geböude etc. auf dem Weg zu einem neuen Ort betritt und die Quests, die man damit übersieht, sind enorm.


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt schon mehr als 40 Stunden und sicherlich nicht mehr als 30-40% gesehen, eher weniger. Ich glaube die Aussage von Ravion auch erst mal so nicht.
> 
> Allein die Schauplätze, die man übersieht, wenn man nicht die Geböude etc. auf dem Weg zu einem neuen Ort betritt und die Quests, die man damit übersieht, sind enorm.



Nach 40 Stunden habe ich das auch gedacht.

Dann ging alles plötzlich so schnell, das ist ja das wo ich sage man hat Potenzial verschenkt.

Macht man nur Hauptquests, ist man nach 20 Stunden wohl schon fertig.


----------



## Grestorn (23. November 2015)

Es sind ja die größten Teile der Karte bei mir noch völlig unaufgedeckt. Und die Hauptquest noch extrem früh. Ich hab grad erst den Detektiv aufgespürt und die HQ dann wieder liegen lassen. Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass ich erst einen Bruchteil des Spiels zu sehen bekommen habe. 

Gestern habe ich die Questlinie um diesen Typen, dessen Vater nach einem Alien-Raumschiff sucht, gestartet. Klingt nicht uninteressant...


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2015)

Ja klar, ich behaupte auch nicht wirklich jedes Gebäude gesehen zu haben, nur was würde mir das bringen?
Ich gehe rein, bekämpfe Raider/Gunner/Supermutanten oder was auch immer und das war's dann.

Die Quest mit dem Typen dessen Vater nach einem Alien-Raumschiff sucht ist sehr interessant, jedoch am Ende etwas ernüchternd.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (23. November 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ja klar, ich behaupte auch nicht wirklich jedes Gebäude gesehen zu haben, nur was würde mir das bringen?
> Ich gehe rein, bekämpfe Raider/Gunner/Supermutanten oder was auch immer und das war's dann.


Hast du etwa nicht dieses unbehagliche Gefühl, wenn du nicht jede Schublade zur Sicherheit noch ein zweites mal geöffnet hast? ^^

Bei mir besteht das Gameplay Fallouts gefühlt immer zu 70 % aus Looten. Da kommen dann auch schon so einige Spielstunden zusammen, bevor man sich überhaupt mal dem Plot zugewendet hat.


----------



## Rolk (23. November 2015)

Ich bin jetzt bei ~50 Spielstunden, habe geschätzt 1/3 der Locations auf der Weltkarte aufgedeckt, aber bei weitem noch nicht alle betreten. Wenn ich so weiter mache wie bisher werde ich schon bei ~200 h oder mehr rauskommen. Ich denke aber auch das ich irgendwann etwas langsamer mit Fallout 4 machen sollte, sonst wird es wohl wirklich langweilig werden. 

Ich hätte noch ein paar spezielle Fragen zum Siedlungsbau:

Thema Feldfrüchte: Werden die irgendwann von den Siedlern selbständig geerntet oder muss man das immer selber machen? Wenn eine Pflanze Früchte trägt, wird sie weiter von den Siedlern beackert oder sind sie so schlau und laufen zur nächsten Pflanze weiter die bisher nicht bewirtschaftet wurde? 

Thema Siedler ausrüsten: Ich habs noch nicht getestet, aber man kann wohl Gegenstände mit den Siedlern tauschen und diese somit ausrüsten. Besteht die Gefahr das die Siedler die Ausrüstung irgedwie verlieren? Etwas das der Sielder weiter zieht und von einem anderen ersetzt wird oder so. Wenn man ihnen eine bessere Waffe gibt, brauchen sie auch Munition und nimmt diese im Fall der Fälle ab? Wenn man einem Siedler eine Powerrüstung überlässt, muss man hoffentlich nicht für Nachschub der Fusionskerne sorgen?

Was bringen eigentlich diese Plünderungsstationen genau?


----------



## HisN (23. November 2015)

<-- mir hats nach gut 50h dann schon richtig gestunken mit den Quests.
Gehe dorthin, schieße alles um.
Gehe dahin, schieße alles um.

Hier Ghoule, da Supermutanten, woanders Raider und am Ende Synths .... 

Hat sich zu viel wiederholt. Ich glaube nicht dass ich weiter erkunden werde um des Erkundens willen.


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> <-- mir hats nach gut 50h dann schon richtig gestunken mit den Quests.
> Gehe dorthin, schieße alles um.
> Gehe dahin, schieße alles um.
> 
> ...



Ja, in der Regel geht man irgendwo hin um irgendwen platt zu machen oder irgendwas zu finden.

Mir macht sowas auf Dauer nicht wirklich Spaß.

Bei der stählernen Brüderschaft, im Railroad usw gibt es Quests die unendlich lang sind, theoretisch kann man damit wohl locker 200 Stunden befüllen, ob das Spaß macht weiß ich nun wirklich nicht, mir jedenfalls nicht.

Die Hauptquests sind in 20 Stunden machbar, in den restlichen 45 Stunden habe ich Siedlungen aufgebaut, Nebenquests gemacht und weitere Sachen.


----------



## DaHell63 (23. November 2015)

Ja die standigen eintönigen Wiederholungen schlagen langsam aufs Gemüt. Wenn wenigstens ab und zu eine orginelle Quest käme. Werde mal probieren meine Siedlung auszubauen


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. November 2015)

Endlich gibt es ein Profi-Review, das quasi von mir sein könnte: Ragequit.gr | Gaming Portal - FALLOUT 4 Review
Schon alleine die Eröffnung ist großartig:


> "_My idea is to explore more of the world and more of the ethics of a postnuclear world, not to make a better plasma gun_" - Tim Cain, Producer and Lead Programmer for Interplay/Black Isle Studios
> "_Violence is funny! Let's all just own up to it! Violence done well is fucking hilarious. It’s like Itchy and Scratchy or Jackass – now that’s funny!_" - Todd Howard, console player and marketing expert


----------



## Caduzzz (23. November 2015)

..hab jetzt nur die letzten paar Seiten überflogen, aber ich hab jetzt 75 Stunden Spielzeit und immer noch ne Menge Spass  OK, eine Menge zeit ging drauf um Siedlungen auszubauen ....bißchen ärgert mich, dass ich doch ein paar Punkte "falsch" geskillt habe, nur 2-3 aber dennoch , für mich, im Laufe des Spiels unbrauchbar, hätte ich anders verbraten sollen 

apropos "originelle Quest" > ich fand "Silver Shroud" aus Diamond City ziemlich cool, hat mir gut gefallen


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. November 2015)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> bißchen ärgert mich, dass ich doch ein paar Punkte "falsch" geskillt habe, nur 2-3 aber dennoch , für mich, im Laufe des Spiels unbrauchbar, hätte ich anders verbraten sollen


Ist doch wurscht, wenn man eh quasi unbegrenzt Punkte hat.


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2015)

Mir ist was Blödes passiert (bezüglich Silver Schroud - Achtung Storyspoiler!):


Spoiler



Ich habe meine Silver Schroud Kleidung Paladin Danse gegeben, habe mich aber fürs Institut entschieden und ihn daher gekillt, in seinem Loot war das Silver Schroud Kostüm aber nicht da, nun hat mich Kent wieder gerufen per Radio, ich habe aber blöderweise das Kostüm nicht mehr, kann man das wieder finden oder ist das auf ewig weg?


----------



## uka (24. November 2015)

Nur per Console kommst du weider ran (player.additem).


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (24. November 2015)

Ich habe jetzt ca. 60Stunden auf der Uhr und es macht noch immer richtig Spaß.
Jedoch habe ich einen harten Bug der mich ärgert.

Steige ich in meine Powerrüstung, so sinkt meine maximale Traglast auf ca. 240 ab.
Steige ich nun wieder aus dem Anzug aus, so bleibt die Traglast bei 240 und will nicht mehr auf das "normale" Level 370 zurück. 
Per Befehl kann ich es wieder anpassen, jedoch nervt es mich und hält mich sogar etwas davon ab eine Rüstung zu tragen. 

Aber so macht das Game richtig Spaß und das Baumenü ist auch ein Zeitfresser.


----------



## Leob12 (24. November 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Endlich gibt es ein Profi-Review, das quasi von mir sein könnte: Ragequit.gr | Gaming Portal - FALLOUT 4 Review
> Schon alleine die Eröffnung ist großartig:


Toller Review. Deckt alle Schwächen auf die das Spiel hat.
Danke für den Link.

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen: 17 Stunden und alles abseits von Waffen/Rüstingsmodifikationen, dem Entdecken und Umherwandern sowie Siedlungsbau langweilt mich. 
Hauptquest? Für mich uninteressant.
Nebenquests? Töte X Gegner da und dort.
Skilling? Hat mir sogar in Skyrim besser gefallen weil ich da einen Unterschied gemerkt habe. Jetzt bestehen gefühlt 80% aller Skills aus "du verursachst nun X% mehr Schaden mit Waffe XY". Das gabs zwar auch in Skyrim, aber da konnte man immerhin neue Moves, Zaubersprüche und dergleichen lernen. 
Erfahrungspunkte: Bekommt man hauptsächlich für die langweiligen Quests. Zerlege ich 20 Ghoule oder Supermutanten bekomme ich kaum etwas. Dafür dass man ja so viel Wert auf Freiheit legt, man aber die öden Quests machen muss um zu leveln, ist etwas widersprüchlich.
Schwierigkeitsgrad: Es ist zu einfach, zumindest mit Schusswaffen. Bin auf Schwer gestartet, bisher 6x gestorben. Davon 3x durch Minen oder Fallen. Dazu sind Schusswaffen einfach in der starken Überzahl. Es gibt ein paar Waffen für den Faustkampf (3?). Hält man seine Distanz ist alles gut. Hunting Rifle mit ein paar Modifikationen, mehr brauch ich gar nicht. Vielleicht noch ne Shotgun und Pistole für den Kleinkram. 
VATS: Haben sie zwar ordentlich implementiert. Aber ich nutze es nur im Nahkampf und da finde ich gewisse Dinge unlogisch. Mit meinem Modifizierten Piperifle kann ich nur 2x schießen, Pistole, Shotgun und Hunting Rifle 4x und mehr. Warum? Alle drei sind stärker als die erstgenannte Waffe. Verstehe ich nicht.

Sie haben zwar teilweise versucht etwas Taktik reinzubringen mit den verwundbaren Stellen, aber das wurde auch nicht optimal umgesetzt, man probiert es halt mit der Schadensresistenz zu kaschieren. Mir ist das aber recht egal, feuere ich halt 2,3 Kugeln mehr ab, Munition hab ich genug, besonders da ich nur halbautomatische Waffen benutze. Einzig die .308 ist nicht so übermäßig vorhanden. Aber da bin ich konstant zwischen 50 und 70 Patronen. 

Das Karma-System fehlt mir aus Fallout 3. Es war nicht perfekt, ja, aber nun kann ich machen was ich will. Ich befreie einen Mann von Supermutanten, als Dank läuft er davon ohne mit mir zu sprechen und bekommt eine Kugel in den Kopf. Kein Dank, nix. Keine Ahnung was da los war. 

Naja, mein erstes Fazit fällt ernüchternd aus. Bugs sind mir abseits von nicht synchronen Lippen bzw kein Sound, gleitende NPCs oder den Ragdoll-Animations kaum welche aufgefallen. 
Stand jetzt würde ich dem Spiel maximal 80 Punkte von 100 geben. Wenn man miteinbezieht dass Bethesda seit Ewigkeiten daran arbeitet wären aber 75 gerechter.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> ...



Halt Bethesda, die können einfach abseits von offener Welt nix, war leider noch nie anders und leider merkt man auch nicht das sich bei denen in der Entwicklung mal was weiter entwickelt. Stagnation since 2001.


----------



## Lg3 (24. November 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Mir ist was Blödes passiert (bezüglich Silver Schroud - Achtung Storyspoiler!):



Verdammt, hätte nicht gedacht das es so ein großer Spoiler ist, darum hab ich's trotzdem gelesen.. mist...


----------



## -Fux- (24. November 2015)

Kann man eigentlich irgendwie die Powerrüstung von gefallenen Feinden aufsammeln?


----------



## Rolk (24. November 2015)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich irgendwie die Powerrüstung von gefallenen Feinden aufsammeln?



Anscheinend nur die Einzelteile, welche sich dann wieder an einem freien Rahmen anbringen lassen.


----------



## RavionHD (24. November 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Verdammt, hätte nicht gedacht das es so ein großer Spoiler ist, darum hab ich's trotzdem gelesen.. mist...



Oh mann, das tut mir Leid, ich habe doch extra geschrieben dass ein Storyspoiler enthalten ist.


----------



## Feleos (25. November 2015)

Ma ne ganz andere doofe frage: Ist ja kein Geheimnis das Fallout 4 Skyrim in (leuchtend) grün ist jedoch warum gibt es dann keine Schilde? Gerade Sturmschilde der Polizei/Militär sollten doch iwie drin gewesen sein... Weiß einer ob dafür ne Mod in PLanung ist oder Bethesta da selbst noch nach legen will?


----------



## Lg3 (25. November 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Oh mann, das tut mir Leid, ich habe doch extra geschrieben dass ein Storyspoiler enthalten ist.



Egal, bin ja selber schuld ich Idiot .  Wer nicht gespoilert werden will sollte keine spoiler öffnen und lesen  . Gibt schlimmere spoiler, dachte halt es geht um irgendwelche shroud quests ^^

Sollte sowieso mal langsam die Hauptquest weiter machen, 61 stunden spielzeit + lvl 49 und war noch nicht beim Leuchtenden Meer...


----------



## TEAM_70335 (25. November 2015)

Mit was für Waffen lauft ihr so rum? habe mich mittlerweile auf gemoddedem Brandrevoler(zu Revolvergewehr gemodded), Schrot, 10mm, .50 Scharfschützen gewehr und was extragroßes(irgendein Launcher) immer ohne Powerrüstung und ich laufe immer ohne Begleiter, der Zwang es teilweise machen zu müssen, nagt an meiner Tragekapazität.. und Schadenswirkung.. (wegen Perk einsamer Wanderer)

gibt es nen Hinweis wie ich eingentlich alle Storyenden spielen kann, gibt ja 3 oder 4...mit der bruderschaft könnte ich alles klar machen. vermute ich muss wohl bei allen Story's soweit es geht spielen und dann alternative speicherplätze machen...


----------



## uka (25. November 2015)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich irgendwie die Powerrüstung von gefallenen Feinden aufsammeln?



Hier leistet die veraltete Engine ganze arbeit  Power-Rüstungen (also der untere Rahmen) können nur dann verwendet werden, wenn dieser fast senkrecht steht. Sollte dieser etwas schief stehen oder gar liegen, kann man den Rahmen nie wieder benutzen.


----------



## efdev (25. November 2015)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> Powerrüstung und ich laufe immer ohne Begleiter, der Zwang es teilweise machen zu müssen, nagt an meiner Tragekapazität.. und Schadenswirkung.. (wegen Perk einsamer Wanderer)



Den Hund kannst du wohl trotzdem mitnehmen der wird soweit mir Bekannt warum auch immer nicht als Begleiter in diesem Sinne gezählt


----------



## Rolk (25. November 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Egal, bin ja selber schuld ich Idiot .  Wer nicht gespoilert werden will sollte keine spoiler öffnen und lesen  . Gibt schlimmere spoiler, dachte halt es geht um irgendwelche shroud quests ^^
> 
> Sollte sowieso mal langsam die Hauptquest weiter machen, 61 stunden spielzeit + lvl 49 und war noch nicht beim Leuchtenden Meer...



Wie macht man das innerhalb von 61 Stunden Spielzeit auf Level 49 zu gelangen? Von der Spielzeit bin ich nicht weit weg, bin aber erst auf Level ~ 20. Hänge ich zu viel in meinen Siedlungen ab? 




uka schrieb:


> Hier leistet die veraltete Engine ganze arbeit   Power-Rüstungen (also der untere Rahmen) können nur dann verwendet  werden, wenn dieser fast Senkrecht steht. Sollte dieser etwas schief  stehen oder gar liegen, kann man den Rahmen nie wieder benutzen.



Naja, wenn man einen Gegner mit Powerrüstung plättet wird der untere Rahmen einfach zerstört sein. Das eine gefundene Powerrüstung nicht zugänglich wäre hatte ich jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## efdev (25. November 2015)

Liegt wohl einfach daran wer mehr Erkundet und Quests abschließt die bringen auch nicht gerade wenig Erfahrung.

Mit XP boost und den Open End quests sollte Leveln kein Problem sein.


----------



## Rolk (25. November 2015)

XP boost = hohe Intelligenz? Weil die habe ich schon lange auf Level 9, seit kurzem auf Level 10.


----------



## Bambusbar (25. November 2015)

Du kannst auch in einem Bett schlafen und bist dann "Well rested"  und bekommst mehr XP


----------



## Grozz (25. November 2015)

SPOILER:












Jungs wie kann ich mich der Bruderschaft anschließen? Ich hab für die schon 5 Quests gemacht hab auch schon diesen Verstärker aber trotzdem kann ich nix machen..


----------



## uka (25. November 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man einen Gegner mit Powerrüstung plättet wird der untere Rahmen einfach zerstört sein. Das eine gefundene Powerrüstung nicht zugänglich wäre hatte ich jetzt noch nicht.



Wenn du den Gegner so eliminierst, das er senkrecht steht, kann der Rahmen der Power-Rüstung verwendet werden, egal wie "kaputt" der sein soll. Es geht nur darum, wie der Rahmen liegt. Es gibt auch im Ödland liegende Power-Rüstungen .. die sind dann natürlich auch nicht zugänglich . Ist nur die Engine/Umsetzung an der es scheitert, es ist kein Gameplay-Element.


----------



## Rolk (25. November 2015)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Du kannst auch in einem Bett schlafen und bist dann "Well rested"  und bekommst mehr XP



Stimmt, das habe ich nie benutzt. Wie viel bringt das und wie lange hält der Effekt an?



uka schrieb:


> Wenn du den Gegner so eliminierst, das er senkrecht  steht, kann der Rahmen der Power-Rüstung verwendet werden, egal wie  "kaputt" der sein soll. Es geht nur darum, wie der Rahmen liegt. Es gibt  auch im Ödland liegende Power-Rüstungen .. die sind dann natürlich auch  nicht zugänglich . Ist nur die Engine/Umsetzung an der es scheitert, es ist kein Gameplay-Element.



Kann schon sein. Irgendwie hört sich das für mich aber auch nach einem bug an, wenn bei zufällig aufrecht gestürzten Gegnern der Powerrüstungs-Rahmen zugänglich ist und bei allen anderen nicht.


----------



## efdev (25. November 2015)

Grozz schrieb:


> SPOILER:



1. Es gibt eine Nette Spoiler Funktion samt Erklärung http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/misc.php?do=bbcode
2. 



Spoiler



Du meinst wahrscheinlich das Polizei Revier in Cambrige oder wie der Ort auch immer heißt. An dem Ort geht es mit der Bruderschaft nicht weiter sondern erst wenn du weiter die Main Quest spielst dieser Ort ist quasi Abgeschlossen wenn du Missionen von den Beiden anderen neben Paladin Danse annimmst.



@Rolk 
Kann ich dir gar nicht so genau sagen  aber allgemein diese endlos quests bringen schon gut Erfahrung.


----------



## Leob12 (25. November 2015)

Sind aber auch stinkfad. Um so schnell zu leveln muss man halt die ganzen Quests machen.


----------



## Feleos (25. November 2015)

Grozz schrieb:


> SPOILER: ...



 Antwort zum Beitritt Bruderschaft



Spoiler



Du musst in Akt 2 der Hauptquest eingetreten sein. Also die Verfolgungsquest nach "Sei mein Valentin" (heißt glaub ich so) abgeschlossen haben. Dann kommt die Bruderschaft ganz episch mit ihrem Luftschiff eingeflogen. Nicht zu übersehen. Ab dann ins Revier zurück Danse anquatschen und der bringt dich an über ne kurze Questlinie an Bord


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (25. November 2015)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> Mit was für Waffen lauft ihr so rum? habe mich mittlerweile auf gemoddedem Brandrevoler(zu Revolvergewehr gemodded), Schrot, 10mm, .50 Scharfschützen gewehr und was extragroßes(irgendein Launcher) immer ohne Powerrüstung und ich laufe immer ohne Begleiter, der Zwang es teilweise machen zu müssen, nagt an meiner Tragekapazität.. und Schadenswirkung.. (wegen Perk einsamer Wanderer)



ich laufe eigentlich immer alleine rum, hole mir nur die perks von den gefährten und dann wieder alleine
habe den eisamen wanderer auf 3 sterne und nicht automatikwaffen auf 4 sterne
benutze im moment nur 2 waffen, siehe bilder ;]


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. November 2015)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage:
bin noch nicht so weit im Game, was hat es mit den Perks der Begleiter eigentlich auf sich?

Laufe eigentlich auch nur umgern mit KI rum, die dann sämtliche Gegner auf sich zieht oder sich unaufgefordert durch die Gegend teleportiert


----------



## Rolk (25. November 2015)

Naja, wenn du genügend Aktionen hattest die deinem Begleiter gefallen bekommst du irgendwelche Boni.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (25. November 2015)

wenn du ohne Begleiter läufst nimm den Perk "Einsamer Wanderer" ich spiele es auch so. macht mir mehr Freude


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. November 2015)

Schon klar ^^
Aber mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich dafür aktuell gar keine Punkte frei habe:
wie funktioniert das mit den  Perks denn nun genau?
Von welchen Aktionen sind die Boni abhängig? Sind es feste Attribute, die ich dann bekomme?


----------



## Leob12 (25. November 2015)

Wie kann man ohne Hund herumlaufen? 
Er hat mir zwar schon ein paar Mal geholfen, aber bisher hab ich 2x auf Warten gedrückt in Sanctuary und 2x war er dann irgendwann in der Stadt hinter mir


----------



## getsomenuts (25. November 2015)

Yeah ich hab endlich ne Fatman gefunden jetzt such ich einen Gegner der eine meiner beiden Mini A Bomben schluckt.  

Seit ich den Minuteman beigetreten bin hab ich komplett den Story Faden verloren und hab überhaupt kein Plan wo ich wieder Anschluss finde! Jemand ne Idee?  Finde ich dazu irgendwo was im Pipboy?


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. November 2015)

*Leob12* 


Du musst auf sein Gesicht aimen, dann auf "reden" gehen und dann auf "wegschicken". Du bekommst dann die Auswahl von Orten, wo er auf dich warten soll.


----------



## Bambusbar (26. November 2015)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> wenn du ohne Begleiter läufst nimm den Perk "Einsamer Wanderer" ich spiele es auch so. macht mir mehr Freude[emoji317][emoji317]


Du kannst Dogmeat dennoch mitnehmen. 
Der zählt für den Perk noch nicht als Begleiter


----------



## getsomenuts (26. November 2015)

jetzt stecke ich in einer Zwickmühle! Ich bin gerade in der Burg...



Spoiler



und habe die Artillery aufgebaut doch als ich die erste Rauchgranate (zum einschiessen) geworfen habe kam da kein Artillery Schlag! 
Radio Freedom war auch schlagartig Ruhe. 
Bin dann zurück und der Radio Freedom Heini sagt mir die ganze Zeit ich soll den Sendemast mit Strom versorgen doch da sind jetzt schon 3 dicke Generatoren dran! Das muss doch reichen! 
Kennt das jemand?


----------



## Rolk (26. November 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Schon klar ^^
> Aber mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich dafür aktuell gar keine Punkte frei habe:
> wie funktioniert das mit den  Perks denn nun genau?
> Von welchen Aktionen sind die Boni abhängig? Sind es feste Attribute, die ich dann bekomme?



Soweit ich das kapiert habe sind es feste Attribute, müssen also nicht erst geskillt werden. Welche Art der Aktionen es sein müssen hängt vom Begleiter ab. Die sollen da ziemlich unterschiedliche Ansichten haben.

Wenn ich falsch liege bitte um Korrektur. 


@über mir
Keine Ahnung, ist auch alles per Kabel angeschlossen?


----------



## getsomenuts (26. November 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> @über mir
> Keine Ahnung, ist auch alles per Kabel angeschlossen?


Ja ist natürlich alles angeschlossen!

Hab gerade raus gefunden das es wohl ein bekanntes Problem ist :/  Fallout 4: Old Guns Glitch Fix - Miss Fitting


----------



## Bambusbar (26. November 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Soweit ich das kapiert habe sind es feste Attribute, müssen also nicht erst geskillt werden. Welche Art der Aktionen es sein müssen hängt vom Begleiter ab. Die sollen da ziemlich unterschiedliche Ansichten haben.
> 
> Wenn ich falsch liege bitte um Korrektur.



Ne,  is schon richtig ^^
Danse mag es zb wenn du in die PowerArmor steigst
Strong hingegen mag es nicht,  wenn du ein Schloß knackst.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. November 2015)

Hmm... dann werde ich wohl mit keinem von den beiden  glücklich werden


----------



## Rolk (26. November 2015)

Hancok scheint es zu gefallen, wenn man Drogen einwirft.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. November 2015)

Gibt es auch jemanden, der es mag, wenn man Lootet?


----------



## Redbull0329 (26. November 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Gibt es auch jemanden, der es mag, wenn man Lootet?



MacCready mag es sogar, wenn du stiehlst


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. November 2015)

Zu schade, dass ich DC schon leergeräumt habe ^^

* PS:*
Mir ist übrigens aufgefallen, dass mein HUD unten, genau genommen der Kompass, seit dem neuen Crimson Treiber nicht mehr richtig dargestellt wird. Irgendwie flackern die Symbole nur noch kurz auf...
Hat zufällig schon mal jemand diesen Bug gehabt?

*Edit:*
Fixed 
Fallout 4 Crimson driver compass fix for AMD at Fallout 4 Nexus - Mods and community


----------



## getsomenuts (27. November 2015)

Ich hänge leider noch immer in der Old Guns Quest fest.

Hab gestern alles versucht aber bekomme den Sendemast einfach nicht zum laufen! Jetzt meine Frage: 
Was würdet ihr tun? 
Weiter spielen und auf die Minuteman Quests verzichten? Sind die noch wichtig später? Oder lieber ein paar Savegames zurück und versuchen die Quest noch einmal zu machen?


----------



## Bambusbar (27. November 2015)

Ich würde definitiv n älteres Savegame laden und nochmal probieren. 
Mich würde der Gedanke,  etwas wissentlich nicht gemacht zu haben so unendlich nerven


----------



## Rolk (27. November 2015)

Ich würde ein Savegame kurz vor dem bug laden und dann an anderer Stelle weiterspielen, bis der bug (hoffentlich) gefixt ist.


----------



## uka (27. November 2015)

Du kannst per Console den Quest-Schritt abschließen, sollte er hängen oder die ganze Quest verbuggt sein.

Zuerst die Quest-ID auslesen:

```
showquestlog
oder
sqt
```
Quest-Reset: 

```
resetquest ID
```
Quest-Step-Abschließen: 

```
completeallobjectives ID
```

Alternativ, falls du dir die Arbeit machen willst und nur einen gezielten Schritt machen möchtest ist es etwas aufwendiger.
Quest-Stage auslesen:

```
getstage ID
```
Mögliche Quest-Stage anzeigen lassen:

```
sqs ID
```
Quest-Stage setzen (Angabe der Aufgabe gemäß sqs):

```
setstage ID ANGABE
```


----------



## Thaurial (27. November 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Zu schade, dass ich DC schon leergeräumt habe ^^
> 
> * PS:*
> Mir ist übrigens aufgefallen, dass mein HUD unten, genau genommen der Kompass, seit dem neuen Crimson Treiber nicht mehr richtig dargestellt wird. Irgendwie flackern die Symbole nur noch kurz auf...
> ...



hab ich auch.. können die nicht mal nen Patch raushauen? Muss ich mich jetzt wirklich noch in so ner Mod community registrieren, nur damit das spiel anständig läuft..

Da hat gings bei witcher wirklich VIEL besser zu mit den Patches nach Release.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (27. November 2015)

Das Anmelden ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Gegen die Seite selbst lässt sich aber nicht viel einwenden.

Der Fix hats bei mir auch behoben, musst nur die alten DLLs ins Hauptverzeichnis ziehen, dann war wieder alles normal


----------



## getsomenuts (27. November 2015)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Ich würde definitiv n älteres Savegame laden und nochmal probieren.
> Mich würde der Gedanke,  etwas wissentlich nicht gemacht zu haben so unendlich nerven


Ja ich fürchte so endet das bei mir auch!



uka schrieb:


> Du kannst per Console den Quest-Schritt abschließen, sollte er hängen oder die ganze Quest verbuggt sein.


Das hat wohl schon jemand probiert und Fazit war das zwar die Quest abgeschlossen ist und somit aus dem PipBoy verschwindet aber der Posten am Sendemast dennoch unbesetzt bleibt und die Arti nicht funktioniert. :/ 

Echt Schade! Mich hat das Fallout Fieber gewaltig gepackt aber da verliert man die Lust.


----------



## efdev (27. November 2015)

So weit weg kann doch der Letzte Spielstand vor der Mission nicht sein


----------



## SoccerwolfJB (27. November 2015)

Weiß jemand wo man gut Fusions Munition her bekommt? Die ist mir zu teuer


----------



## Gripschi (27. November 2015)

Von der Bruderschaft bzw Institut.

Sonst Militärische Basen.


----------



## Young-Master (27. November 2015)

Bekommt man den Bonus von "einsamer Umherziehender" auch wenn man Dogmeat dabei hat?


----------



## Lg3 (27. November 2015)

Young-Master schrieb:


> Bekommt man den Bonus von "einsamer Umherziehender" auch wenn man Dogmeat dabei hat?



Ja kriegt man momentan, wird aber gemunkelt das es ein bug ist


----------



## Gripschi (27. November 2015)

Young-Master schrieb:


> Bekommt man den Bonus von "einsamer Umherziehender" auch wenn man Dogmeat dabei hat?


Also bei mir zählt er und der Perk geht bei Ihm nicht.


----------



## RavionHD (27. November 2015)

Hey Leute,
ich würde euch zu Mango's Reshade Mod raten, damit wirkt das Spiel deutlich hübscher.
Hier ein paar Vergleichsbilder, alles in 1440P, Ultra (Lightning High):

Mit:
Pic-Upload.de - Fallout4_2015_11_26_06_07_42_455.jpg
Ohne:
Pic-Upload.de - Fallout4_2015_11_26_06_07_45_789.jpg
Mit:
Pic-Upload.de - Fallout4_2015_11_26_06_11_08_932.jpg
Ohne:
Pic-Upload.de - Fallout4_2015_11_26_06_11_11_450.jpg


----------



## DerKabelbinder (27. November 2015)

Wieder eines dieser 10.000 Kontrast-Presets?


----------



## efdev (27. November 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Also bei mir zählt er und der Perk geht bei Ihm nicht.



Das würde ich noch einmal genau Prüfen, denn bei mir hat er bisher nicht als Begleiter gezählt.
Aber es wäre ein Bug, wenn man dem Ladebildschirm glauben kann sollte der Köter wie jeder andere als Begleiter Zählen.


----------



## Gripschi (27. November 2015)

Ich teste es morgen nochmal.

Wie ist das wenn Ich den Unlimited Ojbect Mod installieren tue gehen dann Achivments noch?


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (28. November 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich teste es morgen nochmal.
> 
> Wie ist das wenn Ich den Unlimited Ojbect Mod installieren tue gehen dann Achivments noch?



so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, kann man auch die konsole benutzen und selbst dann sollen noch alle errungenschaften funktionieren


----------



## Gripschi (28. November 2015)

Hmh. Naja muss eh noch Schrott sammeln um die Festung dann richtig zu bebauen.

Nur was Ich auf die Mauern setze weiß Ich noch nicht recht.

Der Innenhof wird zur Hälfte Farm, zur anderen Markt.

Innen kommen dann Schlafnischen, Büro und Werkbänke.

Ach Menno, weiß dann immer noch nicht was aus den Mauern wird.


----------



## Leob12 (28. November 2015)

Man braucht Charisma auf Level 6 um neue Plätze zum Craften von Waffen, Rüstungen usw zu bauen? 
Wow, lucky me. Hab Charisma zum Glück 3 auf^^ 
Sind halt 4 Level-Up die ich nun investieren muss.

Nochwas: Heute meinen zwiten Sentry Bot erwischt. 
Zum Glück nur ein legendärer :> 
Nach 15 Stimpacks war er dann down. Überhitzt ist er komischerweise nie, nur einmal mutiert. 
2x bin ich draufgegangen als er am Ende des Kampfes explodiert ist. Das hat richtig genervt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. November 2015)

Ja, ich hol bei den Spinnern immer den Fatman raus. Kein Bock zu "diskutieren".


----------



## DeepBlue23 (29. November 2015)

So toll das Spiel auch ist, so schlecht ist es optimiert. Als ich zum "Mass Fusion" Gebäude geflogen bin, hatte ich Drops auf teilweise unter 20 FPS.


----------



## Grestorn (29. November 2015)

Bei heftigen Drops ist fast immer die CPU schuld. Das Spiel ist recht schnell CPU limitiert. Bei keinem anderen Spiel habe ich eine derart heftige Reaktion auf CPU OC - ich hab ne Zeit meinen 5960X auf Standard Takt laufen lassen (also nur 3,0-3,5 GHz) und auch an einigen Stellen nur um die 30-40 fps. Danach hab ich den Takt mal wieder auf die problemlos möglichen 4,3 GHz hochgestellt und schon hatte ich an der selben Stelle nahezu 60 fps.


----------



## Leob12 (29. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Bei heftigen Drops ist fast immer die CPU schuld. Das Spiel ist recht schnell CPU limitiert. Bei keinem anderen Spiel habe ich eine derart heftige Reaktion auf CPU OC - ich hab ne Zeit meinen 5960X auf Standard Takt laufen lassen (also nur 3,0-3,5 GHz) und auch an einigen Stellen nur um die 30-40 fps. Danach hab ich den Takt mal wieder auf die problemlos möglichen 4,3 GHz hochgestellt und schon hatte ich an der selben Stelle nahezu 60 fps.



Gerade bei der Grafik absolut schwachsinnig wie ein Spiel so bescheiden laufen kann. 
Die Drops stören mich, ja, wenn ich länger als ne Stunde am Stück spiele bekomme ich Kopfschmerzen (FOV ist auf 85), aber damit kann ich leben. Wirklich krasse Drops gibts bei mir nach ein paar Optimierungen nur wenn ich irgendwo von hoher Position aus irgendwas beobachte, oder wenn ich in ein offeneres Gebiet komme. 
Was mich mehr stört sind die teilweise 30 FPS wenn ich im Visier bin. Selbst wenn ich irgendwo in der Pampa bin ohne viel grafische Effekte.


----------



## Invisiblo (29. November 2015)

Bin ich der einzige, der mit diesem ganzen Basisbau-Gedöns und Müll sammeln absolut gar nichts anfangen kann?


----------



## Nightslaver (29. November 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der mit diesem ganzen Basisbau-Gedöns und Müll sammeln absolut gar nichts anfangen kann?



Mit Sicherheit nicht.
Der Siedlungsbau ist im grunde eine zimlich nutzlose Spielmechanik die nur mehr Spielzeit / Spieltiefe vorgauckeln soll, durch den hohen Aufwand der Materialbeschaffung und das bauen, als F4 letztlich wirklich bietet.
Den letztlich, wer braucht schon die paar Kronkorken und Items die man durch den Siedlungsbau bekommt? Es gibt keine wirklich interessanten Items die man nur dadurch erlangt und die paar Kronkorken die da zusammen kommen lohnen den Aufwand kaum den man dafür reinstecken kann / muss. Hinzu kommt auch noch das man Vanilla extrem limitiert ist was die Zahl der plazierbaren Objekte angeht und das es auch nicht so wahnsinnig viele verschiedene Objekte gibt die man plazieren kann.
Für die Entwicklungszeit die sie in den Siedlungsbau investiert haben hätte es einfach viel mehr Sinn gemacht Bethesda hätte dafür am Questdesign, ect. gearbeitet, wäre dem RPG Aspekt des Spiels sicher zuträglicher gewesen als der Siedlungsbau.


----------



## efdev (29. November 2015)

Vielleicht auch der Siedlungsbau weil sie wussten selbst mit mehr Zeit kriegen die den RPG teil nicht gescheit hin


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. November 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der mit diesem ganzen Basisbau-Gedöns und Müll sammeln absolut gar nichts anfangen kann?



Nö. Wenn ich auf so etwas Lust hätte, würde ich mir Anno kaufen. Man wird ja zum Glück nicht dazu gezwungen, so einen Wellblech-Town zu errichten. Aber mir ist beim anfäglichen Ausprobieren aufgefallen, dass die einem überhaupt nichts erklären. Man muss oft raten wie denn was funktioniert.



efdev schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch der Siedlungsbau weil sie wussten  selbst mit mehr Zeit kriegen die den RPG teil nicht gescheit hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, die appellieren einfach an urige Instinkte, weil das immer funzt. Jagdtrieb, Sammeltrieb und nun auch Nestbautrieb.


----------



## Leob12 (29. November 2015)

Ich hab zwar in Sanctuary zwar angefangen, aber nachdem man für so viel Zeugs Leadership braucht welches Charisma Stufe 6 voraussetzt, finde ich das ziemlich ärgerlich. 
Will jetzt nicht 3 Punkte in besagten Special-Wert pumpen nur um dann noch einen weiteren nutzen zu müssen um dann so Dinge wie Werkbank bauen zu können.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (29. November 2015)

habe mal eine frage zur uss constitution



Spoiler



wenn ich die quest abgeschlossen habe, wo das schiff losfliegt und in ein hochhaus kracht, kann man nochmal auf das schiff gelangen? - einfaches ja oder nein langt mir schon ;]



danke


----------



## Nightslaver (29. November 2015)

BLiNDMaNKiND schrieb:


> habe mal eine frage zur uss constitution
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, kann man.


----------



## getsomenuts (29. November 2015)

Für alle die mein fest hängen in der Old Guns Quest mitverfolgt hatten: ich habe heute einen alten Spielstand geladen und hab es bestimmt 10x probiert, davon hab ich genau einmal geschafft die Quest abzuschließen. Was ich bei dem einen mal anders gemacht  habe weiß ich auch nicht. 
Ich habe es danach direkt noch weitere male probiert und hab es wieder nicht mehr abschließen können. 
Als ich die Quest abschließen konnte war trotzdem danach das gleiche Problem,daß der Sendemast nicht besetzt war und der Minuteman einen darauf hin weist, daß man den Mast wieder unter Strom setzen soll (obwohl er genug Saft hat).  Des weiteren ging die Artillerie nach dem ersten Testschuss auch nicht mehr...  

Ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen einen noch älteren Spielstand zu laden vor dem zurück kehren zur Burg und die Minuteman vorerst links liegen zu lassen.


----------



## kero81 (29. November 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit nicht.
> Der Siedlungsbau ist im grunde eine zimlich nutzlose Spielmechanik die nur mehr Spielzeit / Spieltiefe vorgauckeln soll, durch den hohen Aufwand der Materialbeschaffung und das bauen, als F4 letztlich wirklich bietet.
> Den letztlich, wer braucht schon die paar Kronkorken und Items die man durch den Siedlungsbau bekommt? Es gibt keine wirklich interessanten Items die man nur dadurch erlangt und die paar Kronkorken die da zusammen kommen lohnen den Aufwand kaum den man dafür reinstecken kann / muss. Hinzu kommt auch noch das man Vanilla extrem limitiert ist was die Zahl der plazierbaren Objekte angeht und das es auch nicht so wahnsinnig viele verschiedene Objekte gibt die man plazieren kann.
> Für die Entwicklungszeit die sie in den Siedlungsbau investiert haben hätte es einfach viel mehr Sinn gemacht Bethesda hätte dafür am Questdesign, ect. gearbeitet, wäre dem RPG Aspekt des Spiels sicher zuträglicher gewesen als der Siedlungsbau.



Also ich baue verdammt gerne, hat n bissl was von Minecraft. Ich sammel aber nix, das dauert mir zu lange. Per Konsole geht das zum Glück wesentlich schneller. Einen richtigen Sinn hat der Basenbau allerdings wirklich nicht, da gebe ich euch Recht!  Gibt ja mittlerweile auch n paar Mods die viel mehr Zeug zum Bauen bereitstellen.


----------



## Leob12 (29. November 2015)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> Für alle die mein fest hängen in der Old Guns Quest mitverfolgt hatten: ich habe heute einen alten Spielstand geladen und hab es bestimmt 10x probiert, davon hab ich genau einmal geschafft die Quest abzuschließen. Was ich bei dem einen mal anders gemacht  habe weiß ich auch nicht.
> Ich habe es danach direkt noch weitere male probiert und hab es wieder nicht mehr abschließen können.
> Als ich die Quest abschließen konnte war trotzdem danach das gleiche Problem,daß der Sendemast nicht besetzt war und der Minuteman einen darauf hin weist, daß man den Mast wieder unter Strom setzen soll (obwohl er genug Saft hat).  Des weiteren ging die Artillerie nach dem ersten Testschuss auch nicht mehr...
> 
> Ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen einen noch älteren Spielstand zu laden vor dem zurück kehren zur Burg und die Minuteman vorerst links liegen zu lassen.



Hört sich richtig ärgerlich an. 
Soweit bin ich noch nicht. Hab gerade erst die Burg zurückerobert.


----------



## Thaurial (30. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Bei heftigen Drops ist fast immer die CPU schuld. Das Spiel ist recht schnell CPU limitiert. Bei keinem anderen Spiel habe ich eine derart heftige Reaktion auf CPU OC - ich hab ne Zeit meinen 5960X auf Standard Takt laufen lassen (also nur 3,0-3,5 GHz) und auch an einigen Stellen nur um die 30-40 fps. Danach hab ich den Takt mal wieder auf die problemlos möglichen 4,3 GHz hochgestellt und schon hatte ich an der selben Stelle nahezu 60 fps.



naja ob man da von "Schuld" sprechen kann.

Es ist wirklich schlecht optimiert, was das angeht. Du redest jetzt schon von einer High End CPU. Ich habe den 4790k und auch einige Frame Drops oder generell schlechte FPS Werte - trotz im allgemeinen leistungsstarker Hardware.

Ich finde eine mittelklasse CPU sollte hier auch ordentliche Werte abliefern können  - sowie es bei den meisten anderen Titeln auch ist. 

Ich mag das Spiel wirklich, aber habe auch schonmal erwähnt, dass z.b bei der Konkurrenz zb. Witcher VIEL schneller mit Patches reagiert wurde.. das läuft ja hier eher mau ab.. (wenn ich allein an den Kompass Bug der AMD Crimson Treiber denke)..


----------



## Grestorn (30. November 2015)

Thaurial schrieb:


> naja ob man da von "Schuld" sprechen kann.
> 
> Es ist wirklich schlecht optimiert, was das angeht. Du redest jetzt schon von einer High End CPU. Ich habe den 4790k und auch einige Frame Drops oder generell schlechte FPS Werte - trotz im allgemeinen leistungsstarker Hardware.
> 
> ...



Die Welt, die FO4 simuliert, ist m.E. deutlich komplexer. Stell Dich mal auf ein hohen Wolkenkratzer und schau Dich um. Du bekommst u.U. mit, dass um Dir herum Gefechte stattfinden, d.h. die Welt um den Spieler herum (abhängig von uGridsToLoad) wird voll simuliert mit allen Aktoren.

Das macht Witcher m.E. nicht. 

Außerdem hilft mir meine 8-Kern CPU da auch nicht mehr als Deine 4 Kern CPU. Es kommt auf den Takt und Leistung pro Kern und Takt an . Und da ist Deine CPU kaum schwächer als meine.

Generell belastet der AMD GPU Treiber die CPU aber deutlich mehr als der  nVidia Treiber. Das lässt sich nicht wegdiskutieren, also bist Du  alleine deshalb nochmal stärker CPU limitiert.

Der Kompass-Bug erscheint mir auch nicht die Schuld von Bethesda zu sein, oder (Wenn man schon von "Schuld" spricht  )? Wenn es mit dem Vorgänger-Treiber korrekt funktionierte...

Aber grundsätzlich stimmt es ohne Zweifel, dass es viel zu patchen gibt in FO4. 

Ein Beispiel: Ich hab gestern den Perk "Killshot" bekommen (da ich jetzt Lover von MacCready geworden bin). Der sollte 20% Bonus auf die Zielgenauigkeit von Headshots im VATS geben. 
Ich wundere mich, wieso ich jetzt quasi IMMER 95% Trefferchance auf den Headshot bekomme, ganz egal wie weit ich weg bin. Das ist so krass, dass das Spiel zum Kinderspiel wird, man kann jeden Gegner von jeder Entfernung damit umholzen. 
Eine Suche im Netz ergab, dass es ein Bug ist, der einem 2000% Bonus statt den 20% gibt. Aus Sicht eines Programmierers ein sehr einfach zu machender Fehler (man muss wohl einen Faktor als Wert angeben, also hier 0,2, der Programmierer/Designer hat aber statt dessen die Prozentzahl, also 20 angegeben). Aber das so etwas im Test nicht auffällt? Der Tester, der eigentlich aller Perks durchtesten sollte, hat hier echt gepennt. Denn das merkt man sofort.

Freundlicherweise gibt es bereits einen Mod, der das korrigiert. Das ist nun mein erster und vermutlich einziger Mod, den ich beim ersten Durchspielen anwende, aber ohne den macht es einfach keinen Spaß, da die Herausforderung sonst gleich 0 ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. November 2015)

Vielleicht auch mal interessant:

Der 4Players Kommentar: Eine Lanze für Bethesda


----------



## Rolk (30. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Generell belastet der AMD GPU Treiber die CPU aber deutlich mehr als der  nVidia Treiber. Das lässt sich nicht wegdiskutieren, also bist Du  alleine deshalb nochmal stärker CPU limitiert.


  Gibts da auch einen Beleg für, weil von den framedrops sind alle betroffen, auch Nvidianutzer?


----------



## Grestorn (30. November 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Gibts da auch einen Beleg für, weil von den framedrops sind alle betroffen, auch Nvidianutzer?



Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass es auf nVidia keine Framedrops gäbe. Ich habe geschrieben, dass die AMD Treiber mehr CPU Last erzeugen. Wenn man bei einem Spiel also Framedrops durch ein CPU Limit hat, dann werden die bei AMD eher ausgeprägter ausfallen als bei nVidia. Und diese Aussage dann bitte auch im Kontext des Austausches zwischen Thaurial über die letzten Postings hinweg sehen.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch mal interessant:
> 
> Der 4Players Kommentar: Eine Lanze für Bethesda



Ich stimme höchst selten mit Luibl überein, aber hier trifft er den Nagel so was von auf den Kopf...


----------



## Leob12 (30. November 2015)

> Wenn Leute heute im Kontext von The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim und aktuell Fallout 4 von „Vercasualisierung“ reden oder „Das-ist-ja-kein-Rollenspiel“ jammern, vergessen sie, dass dieser Entwickler eine der letzten Konstanten in dieser Branche ist, der weiter sein Ding durchzieht.


Inwiefern? Eine schlechte Story als "Konstante" positiv hervorzuheben trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf? 
Das viele Mechaniken vereinfacht werden ist konstant? 
Die anderen Entwickler sind auch konstant: CoD bekommt man immer das gleiche = Konstanz. Bei AC ebenso, bei Fifa ebenso... 



> Und die Schere zwischen diesen Extremen wurde bis hin zu Fallout 4 immer weiter geschlossen – man spürt eine langsame, aber klare Weiterentwicklung. Bethesda hat zudem Pionierarbeit auf dem Gebiet der Erkundung geleistet, indem sie die Landschaft als wichtigen Reiz sowie als indirekten Geschichtenerzähler genutzt haben. Und so kreativ wie in diesem endzeitlichen Neuengland waren sie in ihrer offenen Welt noch nie, denn zum offensichtlichen wie dem fantastischen Artdesign, dem optionalen Siedlungsbau, der freien Spielweise zwischen Kampfanzugmonster oder Charismaleichtgewicht oder der unendlichen Modifizierung von Ausrüstung gesellen sich die Begleiter, das offene SPECIAL-System in der Charakterentwicklung sowie – und das ist ganz entscheidend - das noch dichtere und besser verwobene Netz an Aufgaben, das deutlich weniger Zufallskram aka Radiant Quests besitzt als noch Skyrim. Für mich ist Fallout 4 eindeutig das beste Rollenspiel von Bethesda.


Welche freie Spielweise? Es gibt nur schießen bzw Kampf. Eine Quest durch Sprache friedlich lösen? Nope. Bringt einem maximal bessere Preise beim Händler und vielleicht ein paar Kronkorken mehr bei Dialogen bzw Belohnungen. Wow. Man braucht Charisma für den absolut sinnlosen Siedlungsbau. 
Unendliche Modifizierung, ja, übertreiben soll man es dann auch nicht. 



> Es gibt auch einfaches Holen und Bringen, Suchen und Finden in Fallout 4, aber das wird nicht so grenzdebil inszeniert.


Nein, inszeniert wird es in Fallout 4 überhaupt nicht. Hol X, töte Y, fertig. 

Ganz ehrlich, Fallout 4 hat so viele Schwächen die es nach einer so langen Entwicklungszeit gar nicht geben dürfte. Das als irgendwie konstant oder was weiß ich womit zu entschuldigen. Naja, ist halt Bethesda. Bei keinem anderen Studio würde man so viel durchgehen lassen. 
Quests verursachen Probleme, strunzdumme KI (Gegner und Begleiter), langweilige Hauptstory, eintöniges Questdesign. 

Lies dir einfach den Review durch: 
Ragequit.gr | Gaming Portal - FALLOUT 4 Review


----------



## LOGIC (30. November 2015)

Nach 53 Stunden Spielzeit und erreichen des 37. Levels kann ich nur sagen, dass ich immernoch der sucht verfallen bin .  Abgesehen von dem ganzen 60 fps vsync Witz, der dank Nvidia Inspector und ini fummelei behoben wurde und ein paar kaum nennenswerten Bugs (teilweiße sogar ganz witzig), bin ich sowohl von der Grafik als auch vom gameplay sehr zufrieden und freue mich echt jedesmal über ein Rollenspiel vom hause Bethesda. 

Bisher hatte ich auch keine Probleme mit dem verständnis von Quests bzw. dem Crafting oder Bau-System. Eigentlich alles selbsterklärend und einfach. Auch der einbau des Schrott-Systems gefällt mir total, da bei den Vorgängern direkt ein stöhnen kam wenn man ausversehen auf einem tische nicht nur die Kronkorken aufgesammelt hat, sondern auch noch eine Kaffetasse . So ist es eigentlich überhaupt kein Problem einfach mal alles einzustecken was herumliegt, da man es ja später bestimmt irgendwo in form von Waffenmods oder beim Aufbau einer neuer basis nützlich sein kann.

Spätestens nach dem aufräumen einer Raider- oder Mutantenbasis und dem damit verbundenen Plündern, werden alle Waffen und Rüstungen verkauft, und der ganze schrott in der Hauptbasis eingelagert. Besondere Waffen, Rüstungen und Powerrüstungen (Set-Teile) werden alle seperat sortiert in verschiedene Kisten eingelagert (Fehlt nur noch ein Beschriftungssystem ). 

Mir macht es auch richtig Spaß diese Powerrüstungen zu sammeln und wieder sauber aufzubauen. Habe jetzt 3x T-45, 2x T-51c, 2x T-60c und 1x Raider alle schön in einer "Gallerie" .

Bisher habe ich schätzungsweiße ca. 30% Haupt- und 70% Nebenquests erledigt von meinen insgesammt erledigten Quests.  Also einen gesunden Mix aus allem.

Meine 44. Magnum komplett Durchgemoddet und der Skillung "nicht automatischen Pistolen" auf 4 Sternen, Pustet selbst Mutanten One Hit weg


----------



## Grestorn (30. November 2015)

Leob12, ich hab inzwischen mitbekommen, dass Dir das Spiel nicht gefällt. Das ist ok, Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Wo ich geniale Inszenierung und eine glaubwürdige Welt sehe, siehst Du offenbar nur repetives Gameplay und schlechte Grafik. 

Wir müssen uns nicht einig sein, dass ist das schöne an der Meinung von Menschen ... 

Nur eines: Ich finde, das Leben ist viel schöner, wenn man sich nicht permanent über das beschwert, was man sche*ße findet. Sich über das zu freuen, was man toll findet, ist viel angenehmer. Nur mal so als Tipp.


----------



## Bambusbar (30. November 2015)

Und gleich darfst du dir anhören, dass du den Leuten doch gefälligst ihre Meinung lassen sollst, Grestorn


----------



## Rolk (30. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass es auf nVidia keine Framedrops gäbe. Ich habe geschrieben, *dass die AMD Treiber mehr CPU Last erzeugen. *Wenn man bei einem Spiel also Framedrops durch ein CPU Limit hat, dann werden die bei AMD eher ausgeprägter ausfallen als bei nVidia. Und diese Aussage dann bitte auch im Kontext des Austausches zwischen Thaurial über die letzten Postings hinweg sehen.



Und wie geschrieben, dafür fehlt mir ein Beleg. Es kann ja wohl nicht sein das von ein oder zwei misserabel programmierten anderen Spielen auch gleich wieder auf Fallout 4 geschlossen wird.


----------



## -H1N1- (30. November 2015)

Was ist eigentlich die effektivste Art feindliche Geschütztürme auszuschalten?


----------



## Grestorn (30. November 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Und wie geschrieben, dafür fehlt mir ein Beleg. Es kann ja wohl nicht sein das von ein oder zwei misserabel programmierten anderen Spielen auch gleich wieder auf Fallout 4 geschlossen wird.



Meinst Du wirklich "auf Fallout 4 geschlossen" oder dachtest Du da nicht eher an den AMD Treiber, auf den geschlossen wird? 

Dass AMD Treiber unter DirectX 11 sträker an der CPU nuckeln gilt m.W. eigentlich inzwischen als gesicherter Fakt. 

Und außerdem: Was "miserabel programmiert" ist, lässt sich von außen gar nicht beurteilen. Ich finde es immer wieder faszinierend, wieviele Leute sich darüber ein Urteil erlauben, ohne je eine Zeile des Programmcodes gesehen zu haben. Von außen kann man die Probleme, die sich den Entwicklern gestellt haben, gar nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Nur eines: Ich finde, das Leben ist viel schöner, wenn man sich nicht permanent über das beschwert, was man sche*ße findet. Sich über das zu freuen, was man toll findet, ist viel angenehmer. Nur mal so als Tipp.



Ja, wen man das so handhabt sollte man aber auch aufpassen das man sich nicht plötzlich allen Mist schön redet und um ehrlich zu sein teile ich deine Auffassung nicht. Wen etwas nicht viel taugt sollte es kritisiert werden, weil sonst ändert sich das nie. Wen ich immer versuche schlechte Seiten einer Sache zu ignorieren und krampfhaft nach den guten Dingen Ausschau halte dann mal ich mir irgendwann meine Welt künstlich bunt obwohl sie nur noch in weiten Teilen schwarz und dunkelgrau ist.

So ist es auch für manche bei Fallout 4, sorry, aber es gibt aus mancher Perspektive einfach nicht viel was man sich an dem Spiel schönreden kann. Ja es gibt so ein paar Dinge die im Ansatz ganz gut sind (wie die Powerrüstungen die jetzt wie Kampfanzüge funktionieren, die Gestaltung diverser Locations, die  Hauptstory und ein paar andere Dinge), aber es gibt eben auch massenhaft Dinge wo man einfach nur noch  machen möchte (wie die Steuerung, die teilweise direkt vor dir aufbauenden Schatten, das grottig monotone Questdesign, die völlig banale Charakterentwicklung, das extrem beschränkte Siedlungsbausystem, das peng peng durchgeballer Design der Locations, die Charakteranimationen von 2001 und weiteres).

Ja das macht F4 nicht per se zum schlechtesten Spiel der Welt und sicher stört es einen Teil der Spieler auch nicht und haben diese auch trotz all dieser Schwächen ihren Spaß am Spiel, aber das bedeutet trotzdem nicht das man eben solche Aspekte nicht kritisieren dürfen darf.
Wie du schon sagst, Geschmack ist verschieden und der eine oder andere sollte vieleicht auch mal akzeptieren das es eben nicht nur die Generation gibt die erst seit F3 überhaupt Fallout kennt, es gibt eben auch jene die mit Fallout 1 und 2 groß geworden sind, die Fallout: New Vegas super fanden weil es mehr an die alten Teile angelehnt war und das die eben andere Maßstäbe anlegen als jemand desen erstes Fallout vieleicht erst der 3te Teil war und das diese Leute eben entsprechend mehr aus ihrer Perspektive mehr berechtigte Kritik haben als jemand der eben nicht zwingend den RPG-Charakter der alten Titel kennt und wünscht, der eben nur Bethesdas Interpretation kennt und dem das vieleicht auch reicht.

Vieleicht fast der eine oder andere das jetzt als etwas herablassend auf, aber so ist das nicht gemeint, ich möchte da eigentlich nur mal darauf hinweisen das es eben auch eine andere Seite gibt von der man es betachten kann und sollte.


----------



## Bambusbar (30. November 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich die effektivste Art feindliche Geschütztürme auszuschalten?



Warten bis er nachladen muss/Feuerpause einlegt, raus aus der Deckung und dann gib ihm.


----------



## Thaurial (30. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Welt, die FO4 simuliert, ist m.E. deutlich komplexer. Stell Dich mal auf ein hohen Wolkenkratzer und schau Dich um. Du bekommst u.U. mit, dass um Dir herum Gefechte stattfinden, d.h. die Welt um den Spieler herum (abhängig von uGridsToLoad) wird voll simuliert mit allen Aktoren.
> 
> Das macht Witcher m.E. nicht.
> 
> ...



Also nicht falsch verstehen, ich mag Fallout sehr. Es macht große Laune, aber es ist definitv Platz nach Oben.

zum Glück ist das Spiel Mod-bar, sonst würde Dir dieser Bug doch wirklich den Spielspaß verderben, oder? Ich finde genau so ist es eben auch mit anderen Bugs.

Ich kann z.b die Chamelon Rüstung garnicht verwenden, weil damit die Waffenauswahl und der Pip-Boy manchmal verschwinden, manchmal gehts - dann wieder nur teilweise... um es zu beheben muss ich vor jedem Angriff einmal aufstehen und danach angreifen. Einfach nur nervig und zerstört dann auch die "Immersion" .


----------



## LOGIC (30. November 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich die effektivste Art feindliche Geschütztürme auszuschalten?



Gerade die geschütze sind eher ein Witz. Wenn du die Waffen Perks schön hoch Levelst sind die meistens One Hit oder nach dem zweiten Schuss down... vorallem die .44 und .45er hinterlassen nur noch ein schrotthaufen.


----------



## Grestorn (30. November 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vieleicht fast der eine oder andere das jetzt als etwas herablassend auf, aber so ist das nicht gemeint, ich möchte da eigentlich nur mal darauf hinweisen das es eben auch eine andere Seite gibt von der man es betachten kann und sollte.



Man kann. Man muss aber nicht. Und ob man sollte, würde ich schwer in Frage stellen. Es ist mein Leben, und ich gestalte es so, wie ich es will. Und meine Devise ist eben, dass ich lieber ein halb volles als ein halb leeres Glas habe.


----------



## LOGIC (30. November 2015)

Mir geht tierisch auf den Sack, dass die Minuteman Random Quests von Preston Garvey immer die selben zwei sind  Löse das Ghulproblem bei Zimonja oder Rette den Entführten bei Tenpines Bluff?! Woran liegt dass? Es kommen nie Quests aus anderen Gebieten, nur am Anfang wo man noch die vielen Farmen zur erkundung Freischaltet und dort halt jeweils nen Ghul, Raider oder Mutanten problem lösen soll.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Man kann. Man muss aber nicht. Und ob man sollte, würde ich schwer in Frage stellen. Es ist mein Leben, und ich gestalte es so, wie ich es will. Und meine Devise ist eben, dass ich lieber ein halb volles als ein halb leeres Glas habe.



Für einen CRPG-Spieler / Fallout 1-2 Fan ist das Glass aber bei Fallout 4 nicht halb voll oder halb leer, es ist 3/4 leer und da kann man halt nicht mehr von halb voll sprechen, oder von halb leer, da ist es devinitiv mehr leer als voll.


----------



## Leob12 (30. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Leob12, ich hab inzwischen mitbekommen, dass Dir das Spiel nicht gefällt. Das ist ok, Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Wo ich geniale Inszenierung und eine glaubwürdige Welt sehe, siehst Du offenbar nur repetives Gameplay und schlechte Grafik.
> Wir müssen uns nicht einig sein, dass ist das schöne an der Meinung von Menschen ...
> Nur eines: Ich finde, das Leben ist viel schöner, wenn man sich nicht permanent über das beschwert, was man sche*ße findet. Sich über das zu freuen, was man toll findet, ist viel angenehmer. Nur mal so als Tipp.



Zeig mir bitte wo ich geschrieben habe, mir gefalle das Spiel nicht. Nur weil mein Anspruch höher als deiner ist und ich nicht jede "Befreie uns von den bösen Raidern"-Quest als super interessant und genial inszeniert finde, bin ich nur am Meckern. Und du verteidigst das Spiel wo es nur geht, nur nicht mit Argumenten. Sondern alle Kritiker meckern, haben nichts worüber sie sich freuen können und sind haben kein schönes Leben. Und genau so kann man absolut jedes Spiel, jeden Fehler verteidigen. 
Schon mal darüber nachgedacht dass es nicht nur Schwarz/Weiß gibt? Kann einem das Spiel entweder nur gefallen oder nicht gefallen? Deiner Meinung nach ja. Bethesda-Spiele werden halt reflexartig verteidigt, weil es das heilige Bethesda ist. Fehler ignoriert man, man gibt sich mit allem zufrieden, selbst wenn so viele Mechaniken simplifiziert oder gar weggelassen werden.
Glaubwürdige Welt, ja, unbedingt. Die paar guten Bewohner werden von hunderten bösen Bewohnern des Ödlands ausgeraubt, allein da gibts keine Logik. Die Welt reagiert ja nicht einmal auf mich, egal wie ich mich verhalte. Super glaubwürdig, aber ok, ich bin nur am meckern, ich seh es schon kommen  Denn Fallout 4 ist heilig.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. November 2015)

Aber für solche CRPG'ler gibts doch Spiele wie Wasteland 2 und Divinity: Original Sin. Da krieg ich wiederum von der isometrischen Perspektive, der nur teilweise vorhandenen Vertonung und den lahmarschigen rundenbasierten Kämpfen das Kotzen. Klar hat Fallout 4 Schwächen, aber imo nicht so viele und nicht so derbe, dass man sich darüber aufregen muss. Und wenn man sich so sehr am Spiel stört, dann soll mans halt deinstallieren und zukünftig keines der Reihe kaufen.  Ich meine, wenn man Fallout 3 gespielt hat, dann wusste man in etwa, was bei Fallout 4 auf einen zukommt.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. November 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Klar hat Fallout 4 Schwächen, aber imo nicht so viele und nicht so derbe, dass man sich darüber aufregen muss. Und wenn man sich so sehr am Spiel stört, dann soll mans halt deinstallieren und zukünftig keines der Reihe kaufen.  Ich meine, *wenn man Fallout 3 gespielt hat, dann wusste man in etwa, was bei Fallout 4 auf einen zukommt.*



Ach wusste man das? Du wusstest also das die Quests wesentlich schlechter designed sein würden als in F3? Du wusstest das in F4 die Animationen genau so schlecht sein würden wie in Skyrim, FNV, F3, Oblivion, Morrowind?
Du wusstest also im Vorfeld das es unzählige austauschbare bringe töte Quests geben würde, das Skillsystem so banal sein wird und die Balance wieder fragwürdig? usw.
All das wusstest du also, obwohl Bethesda sich da im Vorfeld absolut bedeckt gehalten hat?
Wen ja, dann wustest du weit mehr als viele andere. 

Ich wusste das jedenfalls nicht und habe mit einem Spiel gerechnet das mindestens auf dem "RPG-Niveau" von Fallout 3 liegt, aber meiner Meinung nach liegt Fallout 4 da deutlich drunter...

Mal davon ab finde ich schon das Animationen, die maximal auf dem Niveau von 2001 - 2005 sind, etwas sind worüber man sich aufregen darf, vor allem im Jahr 2015, und vor allem wen die Animationen teilweise so Grütze aussehen wie in F4 bei der Powerrüstung zum Beispiel. Sorry, aber wen ich schon an die Laufanimationen der Powerrüstung denke krieg ich das Grauen, so albern sieht es aus.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Aber für solche CRPG'ler gibts doch Spiele wie Wasteland 2 und Divinity:  Original Sin. Da krieg ich wiederum von der isometrischen Perspektive,  der nur teilweise vorhandenen Vertonung und den lahmarschigen  rundenbasierten Kämpfen das Kotzen.



Wasteland ist aber kein Fallout, genauso wenig wie Divinity: Orignal Sin. Beides sind gute Spiele, aber beide haben andere Stärken als zum Beispiel Fallout 1, 2, oder New Vegas. Wasteland 2 ist zum Beispiel mehr eine Mischung aus Fallout Tactics, Fallout und Baldurs Gate. Der Fokus liegt viel mehr auf den Kämpfen als das in Fallout 1 und 2 der Fall war. Fallout 1 und 2 konntest du komplett durchspielen ohne einen Schuss abgeben zu müssen, 3/4 der Quests waren komplett ohne Gewalt lösbar, den Fokus haben weder Wasteland 2, noch Divinity: OS.
Kurz um es ist nicht das gleiche. 

Genauso wie Fallout 4 absolut nichts mehr mit Fallout 1, 2 und FNV gemein hat. Die Frage ist nur warum F4 immer noch den Namen Fallout trägt? Wohl letztlich aus dem gleichen Grund wie Arcania: Gothic 4 das Gothic im Namen trug, oder C&C Tiberium Twighlight sich C&C nannt, obwohl es mit C&C nicht mehr wirklich was gemein hatte, bis auf die Namen der Fraktionen, ein paar Charaktere und etwas die Anlehnung vom Aussehn der Einheiten.
Einfach weil man sich bei jedem Titel erhoft hat so mehr Absatz zu machen weil man vorgaukeln kann es würde sich dabei um die Fortsetzung einer beliebten Spielereihe handeln, was bei keinem der 3 Titel wirklich der Fall ist.


----------



## Leob12 (30. November 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Aber für solche CRPG'ler gibts doch Spiele wie Wasteland 2 und Divinity: Original Sin. Da krieg ich wiederum von der isometrischen Perspektive, der nur teilweise vorhandenen Vertonung und den lahmarschigen rundenbasierten Kämpfen das Kotzen. Klar hat Fallout 4 Schwächen, aber imo nicht so viele und nicht so derbe, dass man sich darüber aufregen muss. Und wenn man sich so sehr am Spiel stört, dann soll mans halt deinstallieren und zukünftig keines der Reihe kaufen. Ich meine, wenn man Fallout 3 gespielt hat, dann wusste man in etwa, was bei Fallout 4 auf einen zukommt.



Na herzlichen Glückwunsch. Aufregen muss man sich erst gar nicht weil die Fehler ohnehin kaum vorhanden sind^^ 
Ich hab Fallout 3 gespielt und es ist bis heute eines meiner Lieblingsspiele. Und genau deshalb finde ich Fallout 4 in so vielen Belangen leider nicht besser, zumindest hätte ich es mir besser erwartet. In Fallout 3 hat die Welt auf dich und dein Karma reagiert. In Fallout 4 ist es völlig egal. In Fallout 3 gab es die Möglichkeit viele Quests durch Sprachfertigkeit abzuschließen. Das ist in Fallout 4 nur mehr Beiwerk um ein paar extra Kronkorken zu machen. 

Ich hab mich auf ein Fallout eingestellt, das die Fehler von Fallout 3 ausmerzt. Was ist geschehen? Die Hauptstory ist noch uninteressanter, die Quests sind eintönig, die Dialoge lachhaft, es gibt keine Konsequenzen mehr, die Enden sind nahezu identisch, es gibt kaum abgedrehte Charaktere. 
Einige Dinge gefallen mir sehr gut: 
-Waffenmodifikationen
-Crafting allgemein
-mehr Gegnertypen und generell mehr Gegner in den Locations
-dynamisches Wetter
-Siedlungsbau (leider komplett sinnlos vom Spiel her weil es keinen Unterschied macht ob ich die Siedlung nur 12h lang ausbaue oder nicht. Dazu mit grottiger Steuerung)
-verschiedene Resistenzen bei den Gegnern, die Kämpfe sind nicht mehr so monoton wie in Fallout 3. 
-Die Map ist dichter, in Fallout 3 gabs oft lange nix, dann Gegnerbasis mit 3-4 Gegnern und dann wieder nichts usw. 
-Waffenhandling ist besser

Leider wurde das Charaktersystem völlig vereinfacht, die Quests sind relativ uninteressant, der Hauptstory will ich gar nicht folgen weil sie mich 0 interessiert, es gibt weniger kreative Locations (Beispiele aus Fallout 3: Oasis, Megaton, Little Lamplight, Tenpenny Tower), dazu ist Boston für mich einfach nicht so monumental wie Washington DC. 

Es gäbe so viel Potenzial. 
Siedlungsbau, lustig ja, notwendig? Nein. Es gibt keine Konsequenzen im Spiel. Völlig egal ob ich meine Siedlung verwahrlosen lasse oder nicht.  Warum kann ich nicht als Despot über meine Siedlungen herrschen? Warum kann ich keine Geschäfte mit Raidern usw machen? Bethesda schreibt oft wie gerne sie die Freiheit mögen. Warum kann ich ab einer gewissen Siedlungsanzahl/Größe keine Quests freischalten? Vielleicht gibts eine einzigartige Waffe oder es kommt ein einzigartiger Begleiter vorbei. Oder wenn ich eben Deals mit anderen bösen Fraktionen abschließe bekomme ich Zugang zu neuen Perks/Quests/Waffen. Stattdessen ist der Siedlungsbau zwar ganz witzig, aber abgesehen davon völlig belanglos. Hier hat man so viele Möglichkeiten und nutzt keine einzige davon. Sogar das Itemlimit muss man per Mod aufheben um wirklich tolle Siedlungen zu bauen. 

Ich fand es cool als Three Dog in Fallout 3 von mir erzählt hat, ob "der Junge aus Vault 101 jetzt den Lastern des Ödlandes verfallen ist" oder auch nicht. Ob ich mit den Sklavenhändlern Geschäfte mache oder ob ich die Siedlung Paradise Falls auslösche. Ob ich Megaton für ein schickes Apartment in die Luft oder ob ich die Ghule in den Tower leite und das Gemetzel genieße. Sowas bleibt in Erinnerung, keine 0815-Quests von wegen töte alle Gegner und bau einen Funkturm auf. Oder die Quest mit der Ameisterin oder mit den Kannibalen. Sowas hat mir Fallout 4 in bisher 30 Stunden leider überhaupt nicht geliefert. 
Und dafür habe ich sehr wenig Verständnis wenn man die jahrelange Entwicklungszeit von Fallout 4 bedenkt.

All das trübt meinen Eindruck leider mehr als erwartet. Ich finde es einfach schade wieviel Potenzial hier verschenkt wird. Ich habe Fallout 3 locker 200-300 Stunden gespielt. Selbst in Skyrim habe ich keine 180 Stunden verbracht. Ich hab mal als guter Charakter gespielt, mal als böser, mal als neutraler. Die Welt hat anders auf mich reagiert. Ich hab die verschiedenen Questlösungen ausprobiert, hab mir verschiedene Charaktere erstellt und war mit allen gleich erfolgreich. Das Spiel war etwas in Richtung kleine Waffen ausgelegt, aber ich hatte nie das Gefühl das ich unbedingt kleine Waffen brauchen würde um voran zu kommen. In Fallout 4 braucht man einfach nur ein Hunting Rifle, modifiziert das ein bisschen und fertig. Selbst auf schwer ist mir das Spiel zu leicht bis auf gewisse legendäre Gegner. 
Wie gesagt, ich mag das Spiel, bin bis heute noch großer Fallout 3-Fan und genau deshalb kann ich einfach nicht über all die Fehler und vergeben Chancen von Bethesda hinwegsehen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. November 2015)

Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. November 2015)

Ja gut, danke für die doch recht ausführlichen Begründungen. Ich sehe,  wenn man ins Detail geht, habt ihr wohl Recht. Ich habe da allerdings  kein Auge für. Setting ist das selbe wie in Fallout 3, ebenso wie die  Atmosphäre, das V.A.T.S., die Waffen und der Grafikstil. Es gibt in  Fallout 4 zwar mehr banale Quests a la "töte x" und bring "y", aber dafür  ist der Umfang auch größer als noch in Fallout 3 (das ist zumindest  mein starker Eindruck). Außerdem muss ich sagen, dass mir die Hauptstory  recht gut gefallen hat. Aber die Story wurde auch in Fallout 3  kritisiert, was ich persönlich nie nachvollziehen konnte, weil ich sehr  Sci-Fi affin bin. Das Moralsystem ... also ich weiß nicht, war das nicht  in Teil 3 total sinnlos und ohne echte Auswirkungen? Letzter Punkt  auf den ich eingehen möchte: die Technik. Die war nämlich auch bei  Fallout 3 und Skyrim ziemlich veraltet. Aber hallo. Und da die Spiele in  der Vergangenheit bereits bei ihrem Erscheinen technisch veraltet  waren, konnte man auch vermuten, dass Fallout 4 bei seinem Erscheinen anderen Spielen  technisch hinterherhinken würde.  Skyrim nutze sogar nur 2 Kerne und das  wohlgemerkt 2011.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. November 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Aber hallo. Und da die Spiele in  der Vergangenheit bereits bei ihrem Erscheinen technisch veraltet  waren, konnte man auch vermuten, dass Fallout 4 bei seinem Erscheinen anderen Spielen  technisch hinterherhinken würde.  *Skyrim nutze sogar nur 2 Kerne und das  wohlgemerkt 2011. *



Ja und für sowas gehört Bethesda auch entsprechend kritisiert und in der Punktewertung abgestraft. Ein Spiel muss grafisch nicht immer super sein, wen der Spielspaß stimmt muss die Grafik nicht zwingend bombastisch sein. Was aber einfach nicht sein kann ist das man teils solch technischen Schund abliefert, das muss nun wirklich nicht sein. Es muss 2015 einfach nicht mehr sein das Schatten 2 Meter vor einem aufgebaut werden, so das es teils extrem ins Auge sticht, genauso muss es nicht sein das ein Spiel 2011 nur 2 Kerne unterstüzt, oder nur 4GB RAM nutzen kann.

Wie ich schon mal sagte, Bethesda ist alles andere als ein ärmliches Studio, eine neue technisch solide Engine sollte da nach 14 Jahren und 7 erfolgreich verkauften Spielen mit mehreren Millionen abgesetzten Exemplaren wohl locker drin sein, genauso wie vernünftige Charakteranimationen die nicht stocksteif und roboterhaft, oder absolut albern wirken.
Bethesdas Begründungen warum es dies und das nicht gibt, wie eben bessere Animationen, wirken da immer wie faule Ausreden um gar blos keinen Cent zuviel ausgeben zu müssen.

Den mal ehrlich und ohne Scheuklappen, schaut man sich an was man nach 6 Jahren Entwicklung technisch und inhaltlich liefert macht es schon den Eindruck als wen Fallout 4 sicher bei weitem nicht das teuerste Spiel in der Produktion war. Ich würde sogar behaupten das The Witcher 3 in der Entwicklung deutlich mehr gekostet haben dürfte als Fallout 4.


----------



## Leob12 (30. November 2015)

Ich habe jetzt 2 hintereinander dieselbe Minutemen-Quest gemacht. Der Auftrag (Feral Ghouls) und der Wortlaut waren genau gleich^^
Und was ich wirklich lächerlich finde: Man hat Angst vor den umherwandernden Ghoulen, aber schaut man auf der Karte nach sind die Ghoule ziemlich weit weg. Die wandern also umher und greifen genau die kleine Siedlung mit ihren 2 Bewohnern an. Sowas kann doch niemand ernsthaft als gut inszeniert oder durchdacht bezeichnen.
Die Siedlung befindet sich rechts oben, der Ort mit den Ghoulen am unteren Rand, mittig.


----------



## Grestorn (30. November 2015)

Man kann sich auch noch 1000 Postings über die paar zufallsgenerierten Quests echauffieren, die man unbegrenzt wiederholen kann (am besten ein Posting für jedes Mal, wo man ein solches Quest wiederholt) oder man kann diese Quests einfach beiseite lassen. Ich glaube, es gibt 4 oder 5 verschiedene solcher Quest-Sorten, die man dann besser bleiben lässt (je eine oder zwei für die Minutemen, die Railroad, die BOS und der I***). 

Ich weiß nicht, wieviele einzigartige Quests es in FO4 gibt. Ich habe von diesen Radiant-Quests (so hat man sie in Skyrim genannt) insgesamt kaum mehr als 5 gelöst. Und dennoch inzwischen 97 Stunden im Spiel verbracht (wen's genauer interessiert: Steam Community :: Grestorn) 

Ich weiß nicht, wieso muss man sich endlos über ein (oder auch mehrere Details) aufregen, wenn es so viel andere Dinge gibt, über die man sich freuen kann? Jede der fast 100 Stunden waren bisher purer Spielspaß für mich. Und das kann ich von den 79 Stunden, die ich in Witcher 3 zugebracht habe, definitiv nicht sagen. Das Spiel hat mich oft gelangweilt und genervt mit den vielen Fragezeichen, an denen nichts, aber auch gar nichts interessantes zu finden war. Ich hab es nur wegen der Story und den teilweise wirklich guten Nebenquests weiter gespielt. Aber es war teilweise schon echt nicht einfach, mich dazu zu motivieren. 

Und dennoch bin ich nicht ständig in den Foren rumgerannt und habe geschrieben, wie sehr mich W3 nervt und wie sche*ße ich die Open World finde (was ich auch nicht tue, ich bin nur nicht so extrem begeistert davon, wie so viele andere).


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. November 2015)

TW3 hat auch nicht eine von dir geliebte Serie zerstört.


----------



## Grestorn (30. November 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> TW3 hat auch nicht eine von dir geliebte Serie zerstört.



Drama Queen!

Da FO4 in der Tat fast wie FO3 und FNV ist, haben entweder diese Spiele Deine Serie schon zerstört, oder Du übertreibst maßlos. 

(Und, ja, ich habe in den 90ern unzählige Stunden in Fallout 1 und 2 versenkt).


----------



## Verteidiger Terras (30. November 2015)

*Achtung Spoiler!!!*

Ich geb hier mal meinen Senf dazu als jemand, dessen erstes Game der Fallout-Reihe dies ist. Abgelaufen ist es mit Fallout 4 bei mir genauso wie bei Skyrim. Vorher nie etwas von der Serie gespielt, aber nach dem Release die weitestgehend positiven Meinungen gelesen und gehört. Irgendwann hab ichs dann ausprobiert und Skyrim hat mich damals dann sofort in den Bann gezogen. Bei Fallout 4 habe ich irgendwann einen Kommentar gelesen, dass Fallout 4 so sei, wie Skyrim nur in einem anderen Szenario. Also her damit. Jetzt, 2 Wochen und 84 Ingame-Stunden später bin ich Level 42 und wollte mal als Neuling mein Feedback zu dem Game abgeben:

*Main-Storyline:*
Die ersten paar Stunden der Storyline waren absolut fesselnd für mich. Ich konnte gar nicht aufhören zu zocken und habe allein innerhalb der ersten 3 Tage schon 21 Stunden gezockt. 
Aber nach diesen 3 Tagen kam die erste Ernüchterung: Ich hatte mir die Mainquest erstmal bei Seite gelegt um immer etwas spannendes auf Lager zu haben falls mir die Sidequests ausgehen. Ich wollte mein Interesse am Spiel über längere Zeit aufrecht erhalten um Dinge ausprobieren zu können. Irgendwann nach der 11. oder 12. immer gleich ablaufenden Minutemen Quest wurde ich dann stutzig und habe nachgelesen was ich schon vermutet hatte und zwar, dass diese Quests automatisch generiert werden und absolut ohne Ende sein würden. Also habe ich mich dann erstmal auf meine Base und meine Power Armor fokussiert und leicht an der Main Quest weiter gemacht. Hierdurch kamen zu meiner Freude immer wieder neue Möglichkeiten hervor, wie zum Beispiel die Brotherhood of Steel und die Railroad. Auf Grund meines gesamten, sehr "gutherzigen" Spielstils war für mich klar, dass ich auf der Seite der Railroad landen würde und habe die BoS erstmal bei Seite gelassen und die Railroad Missionen gemacht. Nachdem ich dann 4 oder 5 mal Gebäude gecleart und irgendwelche Gegenstände zurück geholt hatte gings schon mit einem vollen Set T60f Armor und Laserwaffen zum Institute (Keine 12 Stunden vorher hatte ich noch eine T-45d und schoss ausschließlich mit .38er Munition. Alles sehr schnell auf einmal). Aber nicht mit der Railroad sondern den Minutemen, die den Rest der Mainquest meine treuen Gefährten waren. Das Interessante an der ganzen Situation ist nämlich, dass entgegen meiner ganzen Vorarbeit mit der Railroad, diese aber auf einmal mir nicht mehr helfen wollten, was ich für den gescripteten Ablauf hielt. Jetzt im Nachhinein weiß ich, dass es durchaus einen Railroad Pfad dieses Teils der Story gegeben hätte. Aber man speiste mich, als ich zum finalen Schlag ausholen wollte einfach nach dem Motto ab "Hey danke für alles, aber wir schaffen das nicht alleine. Hol dir Hilfe bei den Minutemen". Ende jeder Diskussionen. Und entgegen meiner Vermutung ich würde diesen Part der Story mit Railroad und Minutemen zusammen erledigen, habe ich von der Railroad für die ganze restliche Main Quest nichts mehr gehört.

Und ab hier wurde meine Spielerfahrung sehr getrübt. Ab diesem Punkt überschlagen sich die Ereignisse. Ich treffe meinen Sohn, nach einem Auftragsmord kämpft plötzlich jeder gegen jeden bei Bunker Hill, ich muss mich bei meinem Sohn entschuldigen, dass ich doch nicht auf seiner Seite bin und keine Stunde später sprenge ich meinen eigenen Sohn, der auf einmal im Sterben liegt, in einer einzigen Atomexplosion in die Luft und verstrahle und zerstöre eine ganze Gegend. 

Und was habe ich jetzt? Einen Krater, Minutemen die mir immernoch die selben Missionen geben, Eine Railroad für die ich nur noch Wetterstationen und Synth Verstecke bereit mache und eine Brotherhood die mich nicht mehr leiden kann weil ich sie enttäuscht habe und ohne sie gegangen bin und deren Schiff jetzt auch nur noch zum Handeln und Beklauen da oben im Himmel schwebt.
Ansonsten nur noch kleinere Nebenquests deren Inhalt nicht all zu viel mit der Main Quest zu tun hat. Meiner Meinung nach ein zu abrubtes Ende, einer am Anfang sehr vielversprechenden Story.

*Crafting und Siedlungsbau:*
Die Möglichkeit des Craftings war mir bereits aus Skyrim zu Genüge bekannt. Die Möglichkeit eine eigene Base zu bauen und das in diesem Fall vollkommen nach eigenen Vorstellungen (im Gegensatz zum Skyrim Hearthfire DLC) finde ich immernoch super, allerdings ist die Umsetzung nicht optimal. Dass man die größe dieser sogenannten Workshops begrenzen muss ist klar, aber die Menge an baubaren Gegenständen ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu klein. In meiner Mainbase, dem Red Rocket Truck Stop, war ich innerhalb kürzester Zeit an der Grenze des Baubaren angekommen, obwohl die Möglichkeiten noch schier grenzenlos gewesen wären.

*Bugs, Performance:*
Die Performance ist derzeit eher nicht der Wahnsinn. SLI ist derzeit überhaupt nicht verfügbar, was die Performance bei einer GTX770 schon deutlich mindert. Mit erzwungenem SLI nehme ich zwar einen Grafikbug in Kauf, der allerdings verkraftbar ist und beschränke die allgemeine Gültigkeit meiner Erfahrungen, habe dafür deutlich öfter die 60 im FPS Counter stehen. Hier ist im Übrigens auch schon die Grenze. Ohne Spieldateien zu modifizieren lässt sich das VSync nicht abstellen. Und bei Kleinigkeiten wie dem Benutzen eines Scopes fällt die Framrate spontan auf Werte nahe der 15FPS ab. Auch bestimmte Orte können schon im Vorbeilaufen massive Frameratedrops mit sich bringen.
Bugs sind überall zu finden, ich hatte hauptsächlich Probleme damit, dass Modifikationen gecraftet wurden die ich weder angeklickt, noch anschließend bestätigt hatte.
Am schlimmsten sind allerdings die spontanen Crashs die ohne jede Vorwarnung und Fehlermeldung von Statten gehen und meistens nach längerer Spielzeit auftreten. Mit einem Mal ist man wie nach Alt+Tab auf dem Desktop, nur das Spiel ist geschlossen und der gesamte nicht gespeicherte Fortschritt weg. Sehr ärgerlich. 

*AI:*
Den NPCs wittme ich eine eigene Sektion. Endlos buggy und immer für Überraschungen gut, durfte ich heute Bemerken, dass sie sogar ganze Quests ruinieren können.
Ich soll NPC A der NPC C als Geisel hat, mit einer Tat die er begangen hat konfrontieren. NPC B steht allerdings schon vor der Tür hinter der A sich eingeschlossen hat und flucht und beleidigt ihn. Öffne ich diese Tür, was Ziel der Quest ist, fangen A und B an sich sofort zu beschießen, was nicht Ziel der Quest ist und eine Konversation ist nur noch mit C möglich, die nur um Hilfe schreit. Neu laden in 2 Stelligen Zahlen hat mir keinen Erfolg gebracht. Lediglich das Töten von A bringt Erfolg, was aber nicht zu meinem Spielstil passt, aber durchaus eine Option der Quest ist. Nehme ich diese Option bedankt sich die Geisel C bei mir, wird auf einmal feindlich und fängt an auf NPC B und mich zu schießen.  Töten ich oder B nun C, hat das zwar keine direkten Folgen für die Quest, aber auf einmal wird NPC B , der Gleichzeitig auch Begleiter des Spielers sein kann, ohne jedwede Vorwarnung feindlich und fängt an auf mich zu schießen. Dafuq 
Des Weiteren können Begleiter auch gerne mal verschwinden und sind an ganz anderen Orten auf einmal anzutreffen als wäre nie etwas geschehen.
Die Siedler sind genauso gut. Die meiste Zeit steht der Großteil von ihnen nur auf einem Fleck rum und rührt sich nicht. Ansonsten spawnen sie auch gerne mal unter Treppenstufen, sodass sie sich bis zum neuen Besuch der Siedlung sowieso nicht bewegen können. Sehr eintönig. 


So ein endlos langer Beitrag mit ein paar der signifikantesten Eindrücke die ich bisher hatte, die vielleicht ja sogar die Erfahrungen wiedergeben die einige von euch hatten.

MfG Verteidiger Terras


----------



## Nightslaver (30. November 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch noch 1000 Postings über die paar Quests echauffieren, die man unbegrenzt wiederholen kann (am besten ein Posting für jedes Mal, wo man ein solches Quest wiederholt) oder man kann diese Quests einfach beiseite lassen. Ich glaube, es gibt 4 oder 5 verschiedene solcher Quest-Sorten, die man dann besser bleiben lässt (je eine oder zwei für die Minutemen, die Railroad, die BOS und der I***).



Träum weiter, von wegen 4 oder 5 solcher Quests, es sind mindestens 7 bei der BoS (alte Technologie bergen, Ruinen säubern, technische Dokumente sammeln,  Blutproben sammeln, auf Patrolie gehen, Neuling anlernen, Nachschub  bei Einwohnern besorgen), mindestens 4 bei der Railroad (Überwachungsstation einrichten, DIA überprüfen, bei der Überführung von entflohenen Synths helfen, Synths des Instituts an Treffpunkt vernichten), 3 bei den Minutemen (Siedlung helfen / Raider, Mutanten, Ghule vernichten, Siedler retten, Siedlungen verteidigen) und mindestens 3 beim Institut.
Also insgesamt mindestens 17 Quests die sicher immer und immer wieder wiederholen!



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wieviele Quests es in FO4 gibt.



Nebenquests die sich nicht dauernd wiederholen? Kaum mehr als in Fallout 3, also irgendwas um die 30 Quests, aber auch im überwiegenden Teil weit weniger originel vom Inhalt, im Vergleich zu F3.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wieso muss man sich endlos über ein (oder auch mehrere Details) aufregen, wenn es so viel andere Dinge gibt, über die man sich freuen kann?



Und was soll das sein worüber man sich "soviel" freuen soll?
Die immer und immer gleichen Schlauchlocations durch die man sich von einem Ende zum anderen durchballern soll umd irgenwas zu holen, oder irgend jemanden zu töten? Die Tonnen an nutzlosen Loot den man nach spätestens 60 Spielstunden doppelt und dreifacht in irgend einer Truhe liegen hat?
Die immer gleichen generischen Quests die sich als nicht wiederholbare Nebenquest maximal von den 3-4 Sätzen unterscheiden die da mehr gesprochen werden, die aber von dem Missionsziel nicht wesentlich anders sind als die vielen generischen Quests?

Das lausige, über weite strecken unwichtige Skillsystem? Oder die ach so tollen "kleinen Geschichten" die man "überall" findet, wo jedes noch so kleine Unternehmen, wie zum Beispiel ein Comicbuchladen, hoch kriminell ist?
Darüber das man die X-01 Powerrüstung, die eine Nachkriegskonstruktion der Enklave ist und erst im Jahr 2220 überhaupt in Produktion ging, überall in der Spielwelt rumstehend findet obwohl das zutiefst unlogisch ist?
Über die unzähligen weiteren Logikfehler, wie zum Beispiel der das man in jeder bescheuerten Vorkriegsruine die Droge JET findet, obwohl diese auch erst lange nach dem Krieg, ca. 2241 (während der Spielzeit von Fallout 2), von Mayron in New Reno, Westküste, entwickelt wurde? Oder darüber das die X-01, die T-51 und T-60 Power Armor Energiekerne verwenden die nach einer knappen Stunde leer sind, obwohl sie nach Lore mit einer TX-28 Mikrofusionszelle ausgerüstet waren die Energie für ca. 100 Jahre Dauerbetrieb liefert?

Oder vergessen wir auch nicht den Fehler das die T-60 eigentlich eine modifizierte T-45 Powerrüstung ist und keine T-51b und entsprechend auch nicht über den gleichen Schutzfaktor einer T-51 verfügt, die normalerweise die Standardrüstung der Bruderschaft darstellt. In Fallout 4 aber ist, "oh Wunder" die T-60 von der Haltbarkeit und dem Schutzfaktor besser als die T-51, obwohl das nicht sein dürfte...
Dann haben wir da noch die völlig belanglosen Siedlungen die man bauen darf, die aber kaum einen Nutzen haben, in der Baugröße stark limitiert sind und auch nur sehr wenig Objekte bieten die man überhaupt platzieren darf.
Oder der Umstand das Diplomatie völlig überflüssig und belanglos ist weil es freundlichst egal ist ob ich irgend eine nutzlose Info erhalte, oder 100 Kronkorken Belohnung mehr.
usw. usvm.

Also worüber soll man sich soviel freuen? Du ratterst immer die gleiche Phrase runter, wieviel doch schön in dem Spiel ist, aber was so toll sein soll, da hast du uns noch nicht gesagt. Nur hinten rum das wir alle zu bescheuert sind zu erkennen wieviel doch toll an dem Spiel ist. 




Grestorn schrieb:


> Jede der fast 100 Stunden waren bisher purer Spielspaß für mich. Und das kann ich von den 79 Stunden, die ich in Witcher 3 zugebracht habe, definitiv nicht sagen. Das Spiel hat mich oft gelangweilt und genervt mit den vielen Fragezeichen, an denen nichts, aber auch gar nichts interessantes zu finden war. Ich hab es nur wegen der Story und den teilweise wirklich guten Nebenquests weiter gespielt. Aber es war teilweise schon echt nicht einfach, mich dazu zu motivieren.



Ach und stell dir vor andere empfinden bei Fallout 4 so wie du bei The Witcher 3...



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und dennoch bin ich nicht ständig in den Foren rumgerannt und habe geschrieben, wie sehr mich W3 nervt und wie sche*ße ich die Open World finde (was ich auch nicht tue, ich bin nur nicht so extrem begeistert davon, wie so viele andere).



Wer sagt dauernd das Fallout 4 Dreck ist? Ich hab bis jetzt nur vernünftige Kritik an berechtigten Unzulänglichkeiten der Engine, Spielmechanik und des Inhalts gelesen.
Ja schon schlimm wen man solche Kritik nicht verträgt was? 
Schlimm das es Leute gibt die sich nicht dauernd einreden müssen sie würden das tollste Spiel der Welt spielen an dem es nichts zu bemängeln gibt...



Grestorn schrieb:


> Da FO4 in der Tat fast wie FO3 und FNV ist, haben entweder diese Spiele Deine Serie schon zerstört, oder Du übertreibst maßlos.



Klar es ist wie Fallout 3 und ganz besonders wie New Vegas...


----------



## Grestorn (30. November 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Träum weiter, von wegen 4 oder 5 solcher Quests, es sind mindestens 7 bei der BoS (alte Technologie bergen, Ruinen säubern, technische Dokumente sammeln,  Blutproben sammeln, auf Patrolie gehen, Neuling anlernen, Nachschub  bei Einwohnern besorgen), mindestens 4 bei der Railroad (Überwachungsstation einrichten, DIA überprüfen, bei der Überführung von entflohenen Synths helfen, Synths des Instituts an Treffpunkt vernichten), 2 bei den Minutemen (Siedlung helfen / Raider, Mutanten, Ghule vernichten, Siedler retten) und mindestens 3 beim Institut.
> Also insgesamt mindestens 16 Quests die sicher immer und immer wieder wiederholen!


Selbst wenn dem so ist, dann ist es um so bezeichnender, dass ich den Großteil davon noch nicht mal kenne. Ich hab die BOS noch komplett ausgelassen und von der Railroad nur 2 MILA und 2 DeadDrop Quests gemacht. Und eine Handvoll Minutemen Quests, die mich aber bisher immer zu neuen Siedlungen gebracht haben.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nebenquests die sich nicht dauernd wiederholen? Kaum mehr als in Fallout 3, also irgendwas um die 30 Quests, aber auch im überwiegenden Teil weit weniger originel vom Inhalt, im Vergleich zu F3.





Spoiler



Es gibt 
Hauptstory:  14 Quests
Institute: 10 Main Quests, 3 "Misc" Quests und 5 wiederholbare (Radiant) Quests
BOS: 16 Main Quests, 6 "Misc" Quests, 5 Radiant Quests
Railroad: 8 Main Quests, 2, Misc Quests, 12 Radiant Quests
Minutemen: 10 Main Quests, 10 Misc Quests, 6 Radiant Quests
Weitere Nebenquests: 15
Plus 3 "Detective" Quests und 2 "Cabot House" Quests



Du musst nicht aufzählen, was Dir alles nicht gefällt, ich habe es verstanden. Du schreibst ja seit Seiten nichts anderes. 

Und wie ich schon schrieb, es ist Dir absolut unbenommen, das Spiel nicht gut zu finden. Deine Meinung ist nicht weniger wert als die meine. Aber auch nicht mehr!



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also worüber soll man sich soviel freuen? Du ratterst immer die gleiche Frase runter wieviel doch schön in dem Spiel ist, aber was so toll sein soll, da hast du noch nicht gesagt. Nur hinten rum das wir alle zu bescheuert sind zu erkennen wieviel doch toll an dem Spiel ist.


*Ph*rase. Ich schreib wesentlich weniger darüber, wie gut mir das Spiel gefällt, als bestimmte 2-3 Leute hier, über das, was sie alles Sche*ße finden 

Und ich fühl es übrigens ganz genauso: Wir, die FO4 gut finden, haben offenbar alle keinen Anspruch und keinen Geschmack, was der einzige Grund sein kann, weswegen wir das Spiel tatsächlich gut finden. 

Dein Totlach Emoticon am Ende Deines Postings ( ) spricht doch nur eine zu deutliche Sprache, wie lächerlich Du es findest, dass es Menschen gibt, die das Spiel toll finden.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach und stell dir vor andere empfinden bei Fallout 4 so wie du bei The Witcher 3...


Gott sei Dank. Stell Dir nur vor, alle hätten den selben Geschmack!!! 

Aber im Ernst: Was genau hat Dich in W3 dazu motiviert durch die Welt zu streifen? Letztlich hat man doch nur nach Questgebern gesucht, oder? Welche praktischer Weise ja auch alle markiert sind...   Aber sonst gab es genau ... _*nix *_zu entdecken. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wer sagt dauernd das Fallout 4 Dreck ist? Ich hab bis jetzt nur vernünftige Kritik an berechtigten Unzulänglichkeiten der Engine, Spielmechanik und des Inhalts gelesen.
> Ja schon schlimm wen man solche Kritik nicht verträgt was?


Wer sagt denn, dass ich Kritik (die ja noch nicht mal an mich gerichtet ist) nicht vertrage? Ich kritisiere doch selbst. 
Erstens macht der Ton die Musik (lies einfach Dein Posting nochmal durch und vergleich das auch mal mit meiner Kritik, die ich im W3 Thread geäußert habe) und auch die ständige Wiederholung und - in meinen Augen - Überdramatisierung der immer selben Dinge nervt einfach. Als ob ihr eine Freude daran habt. Alleine wieviel Zeit ihr hier in diesem Thread damit zubringt, die Leute davon zu überzeugen, dass das Spiel sche*ße ist... All die Zeit für ein Spiel, dass Euch enttäuscht hat? Wow. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Klar es ist wie Fallout 3 und besonders wie New Vegas...



In Fallout: New Vegas habe ich 392 Stunden zugebracht. Ob FO 4 für mich besser oder schlechter ist, sage ich Dir, wenn ich FO 4 mindestens zwei mal samt den DLCs durchgezockt habe. FO:NV hat einiges besser gemacht, andereseits gab es dort viel weniger zu entdecken. Da ist sowohl FO3 als auch FO4 NewVegas überlegen. Unterm Strich ist mein Gefühl bisher aber durchaus, dass mir FO:NV am Ende etwas besser in Erinnerung bleiben könnte, als FO4. Und wenn dem so wäre? Ist dann FO4 automatisch Mist?!


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Dezember 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich schreib wesentlich weniger darüber, wie gut mir das Spiel gefällt,  als 2-3 Leute hier, über das was sie alles Sche*ße finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach, darf man es also nicht schlecht finden wen Bethesda reihenweise die Lore mit Füßen tritt (X-01 Powerrüstungen und JET als Beispiel)?
Ist auch kein Grund sich über sowas zu ärgern ja?

Ach und tut mir leid das ich nach 116h Spielzeit keine Lust mehr habe im Spiel zu sein und mich über hunderte Loremissachtungen und schlecht gemachten Quests und sich dauernd wiederholende Quests zu ärgern, statt mich wie du im Spiel nen Atompils zu freuen. Das ich mich stattdessen lieber hier im Forum mit anderen darüber austausche was ich am Spiel kritikwürdig finde. Aber Bitte, hält dich hier keiner davon ab deine positivien Erfahrungen zu posten, was du alles als toll am Spiel empfindest. Vieleicht ist ja sogar was bei was andere noch nicht für sich entdeckt haben, oder mit dir teilen, den stell dir vor einige WENIGE Sachen fand ich sogar im Ansatz gut umgesetzt, wie den Siedlungsbau, oder das die Powerrüstungen jetzt wie Kampfanzüge in die man einsteigt funktionieren, oder das Grundgerüst der Mainstory, nur leider waren das auch wieder Dinge die bei näherer Betrachtung nicht konsequent zuende umgesetzt wurden, dumm aber auch... 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Dein Totlach Emoticon am Ende Deines Postings ( ) spricht doch nur eine zu deutliche Sprache, wie lächerlich Du es findest, dass es Menschen gibt, die das Spiel toll finden.



Was soll es aussagen? Das ich es lächerlich finde das es Leute gibt die F4 gut finden? Da dichtest du wieder was dazu das da nicht zu entnehmen ist! der Emoticon sagt nur das ich mich darüber tot lache das du allen ernstes der Meinung bist das Fallout 4 mit FNV und F3 vergleichbar wäre. Sorry aber man kann darüber nur noch lachen. Grade Fallout New Vegas ist deutlich anders als Fallout 4, schon alleine der Umstand wie die Quests aufgebaut sind, was deren Lösungen angeht, das es ein stärker ausgeprägtes Rufsystem gibt, das bestimmte Fraktionsrüstungen  sich bei anderen Fraktionen negativ auf das Verhalten auswirken können, das es sowas wie Karma gibt, das FNV viel mehr Questgetrieben ist und weniger Erkundungsgetrieben usw.
Sorry, aber Fallout 4 hat mit Fallout New Vegas wirklich am wenigsten gemein, da hat es selbst mit Fallout 3 noch mehr gemein und selbst damit sind die Gemeinsamkeiten schon deutlich geringer in Fallout 4.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Aber im Ernst: Was genau hat Dich in W3 dazu motiviert durch die Welt zu  streifen? Letztlich hat man doch nur nach Questgebern gesucht, oder?  Welche praktischer Weise ja auch alle markiert sind...



Nein stell dir vor es gab kleine "Miniquests" die nicht auf der Karte makiert waren, die hat man nur entdeckt wen man fleißig alles erkundet hat, teilweise sind die auch erst aufgetaucht wen bestimmte Nebenquests, oder Hauptquests erledigt waren. Tja, kannst mal sehen, da hast sicher das eine oder andere, diesbezüglich, verpasst / nicht erlebt. 
Das fand ich schon Motivation genug die Welt zu erkunden, neben den fantastischen Landschaften und Locations die es in TW3 zu entdecken gab.
Da haben sich Monsternester und Schätze wie von selbst nebenbei erledigt.



Grestorn schrieb:


> In Fallout: New Vegas habe ich 392 Stunden zugebracht. Ob FO 4 für mich besser oder schlechter ist, sage ich Dir, wenn ich FO 4 mindestens zwei mal samt den DLCs durchgezockt habe. FO:NV hat einiges besser gemacht, andereseits gab es dort viel weniger zu entdecken. Da ist sowohl FO3 als auch FO4 NV überlegen.



Es gab auch in Fallout New Vegas einiges zu erkunden, weit weniger als in F3 und in F4, aber ich brauch auch keine 400h Spielzeit wo ich 370h in irgendwann immer gleich aussehenden Ruinen rumrenne und nichts WIRKLICH neues mehr entdecke.
Dann lieber 150h Spielzeit und davon 50h in Ruinen und Vaults rumrennen zum erkunden.
Aber gut, soll ja Leute geben die ersteres super finden, ich mag halt ein dichteres Questsystem und eine strafere Story weit lieber...



Grestorn schrieb:


> Unterm Strich ist mein Gefühl bisher aber durchaus, dass mir FO:NV am Ende etwas besser in Erinnerung bleiben könnte, als FO4. Und wenn dem so wäre?* Ist dann FO4 automatisch Mist?!*



Nein, das hat auch niemand behauptet, nur das Fallout 4 im Vergleich zu F3 und FNV das schlechtere RPG ist und genau das wird auch kritisiert! Das mit dem Mist dichtest du dir nur jedes mal neu dazu.


----------



## Gripschi (1. Dezember 2015)

Könnt Ihr das per PN klären?

Es geht seit gefühlt zig Seiten bzw Themen um das gleiche. Dem einen gefällts, dem anderen ist es Vergewaltigung der Reihe. 

Und ja es liest sich teils so als ob es der größte Mist seit Jahren ist!

Und die Verweiße auf Witcher 3, ja die nerven sogar irgendwann.

Ebenso das ständige Wiederholen der Probleme.


Mir gefällt es, F3 ist mM besser aber F4 lädt mehr zum Erkunden. Trotzdem ist F4 ein für mich sich lohnender Kauf zum Vollpreis gewesen.

F4 werde Ich sobald alle DLCs da sind erst einen 2 Durchgang starten. Vorher lohnt sich mMn nicht für mich. Da bastle Ich an meinen Siedlungen und Beschäftige mich irwir.


----------



## Leob12 (1. Dezember 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Drama Queen!
> 
> Da FO4 in der Tat fast wie FO3 und FNV ist, haben entweder diese Spiele Deine Serie schon zerstört, oder Du übertreibst maßlos.
> 
> (Und, ja, ich habe in den 90ern unzählige Stunden in Fallout 1 und 2 versenkt).



Fallout 4 ist definitiv nicht fast wie FO3. Es verbessert lediglich die Grafik, den Sound, Crafting und die Powerrüstung. Der Rest ist entweder gleich gut oder schlechter.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nebenquests die sich nicht dauernd wiederholen? Kaum mehr als in Fallout 3, also irgendwas um die 30 Quests, aber auch im überwiegenden Teil weit weniger originel vom Inhalt, im Vergleich zu F3.


In Fallout 3 gibts ohne DLCs 17 Nebenquests.
In Fallout 4 gibts ebenfalls 17 solcher Nebenquests die nichts mit irgendwelcher Fraktion zu tun haben.
Quelle: Beide Lösungsbücher. 

Zwischen den Spielen liegen 6 Jahre. Ich habe erst 2 Nebenquests durch, aber kann mir jemand sagen ob es Quests wie Oasis, Blood Ties, Strictly Business oder Wasteland Survival Guide gibt bzw Quests die an diese rankommen? Wenn ja, werde ich mich mal daran versuchen. 

Heute hab ich endlich die erste richtig geile Location gefunden. Die Raiderfestung auf den Booten. Leider war ich bei Sonnenschein dort und so ca jede 3. Kante war komplett verpixelt


----------



## Drayygo (1. Dezember 2015)

Also ich habe einige Quests gefunden, die es durchaus mit den "starken" aus F3 konkurrieren können..z.B. die Quest, wo du erst einmal einen Job aufgezwungen bekommst vom Nannybot..ist zwar nur übel kurz, aber super(vorrausgesetzt man macht sie ohne Lösungsbuch)..
Was ich aber komplett irrsinnig finde ist, 116h in einem Spiel zu verbringen, das ich doof finde..wenn ich ein Spiel nicht mag, dann spiele ich es nicht länger als 10h, und dann auch nur, wenn ich 2 Augen + Hühneraugen zudrücke um dem Spiel eine Chance zu geben ( Two Worlds 2 war so ein Fall..bis heute nicht länger als 9.5h Spielzeit)..116 h. Alleine diese Spielzeit ist mir ein vollpreis Wert, vor allem in einer Welt wo jedes 2. Spiel ein COD/BF ist...mit 10h Singleplayer.. aber jedem das seine..


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Dezember 2015)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Also ich habe einige Quests gefunden, die es durchaus mit den "starken" aus F3 konkurrieren können..z.B. die Quest, wo du erst einmal einen Job aufgezwungen bekommst vom Nannybot..ist zwar nur übel kurz, aber super(vorrausgesetzt man macht sie ohne Lösungsbuch)..
> *Was ich aber komplett irrsinnig finde ist, 116h in einem Spiel zu verbringen, das ich doof finde..*wenn ich ein Spiel nicht mag, dann spiele ich es nicht länger als 10h, und dann auch nur, wenn ich 2 Augen + Hühneraugen zudrücke um dem Spiel eine Chance zu geben ( Two Worlds 2 war so ein Fall..bis heute nicht länger als 9.5h Spielzeit)..116 h. Alleine diese Spielzeit ist mir ein vollpreis Wert, vor allem in einer Welt wo jedes 2. Spiel ein COD/BF ist...mit 10h Singleplayer.. aber jedem das seine..



Ich weiß halt gerne wovon ich rede und was mir nicht gefällt. Nach 10h kann man da schwer ein wirklich fundiertes Urteil über ein Spiel fällen...
Und hinzu kommt das ich einiges an Zeit in den Siedlungsbau investiert habe, das hat durchaus ein bisschen der Zeit über Spaß gemacht, das bauen, bis man dann zu dem Punkt kommt wo dieses extrem limitierte Bausystem in Fallout 4 einem einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht weil es unzählige Objekte nicht gibt und die Mechanik bestimmte Dinge nicht zulässt, sage da nur Kolisionsboxen der Objekte.


----------



## Drayygo (1. Dezember 2015)

Naja...wenn mir das gameplay keinen Spaß macht, ich die Grafik zum kotzen finde (gut, das kann MIR nicht passieren, ich spiele auch ein TW 4 in 8bit  ) merkt man das allgemeinhin nicht erst nach knappen 5 durchgehenden Tagen spielen..wie mein persönliches Beispiel Two Worlds...ist ein Rollenspiel, die kriegen von mir immer erstmal Vorschusslorbeern..aber als sich selbst nach 10h keinerlei Spannung/Motivation ergeben hat, war's vorbei..Und bevor ich hunderte Stunden meiner Zeit opfere, um mich durch ein Spiel zu quälen was ich nicht mag , höre ich lieber nach 10h auf, und kann dann (während ich etwas spiele was Spaß macht) "fundiert" sagen das mir das Spiel nicht gefällt und gut..


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Dezember 2015)

Doppelpost, sorry.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Dezember 2015)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Naja...wenn mir das gameplay keinen Spaß macht, ich die Grafik zum kotzen finde (gut, das kann MIR nicht passieren, ich spiele auch ein TW 4 in 8bit  ) merkt man das allgemeinhin nicht erst nach knappen 5 durchgehenden Tagen spielen..



Die Grafik in Fallout 4 habe ich nie wirklich kritisiert, da sie mir im Grunde ausreicht, bis vieleicht das teilweise agressive aufbauen der Schatten, was man hätte besser lösen können. Grafik empfinde ich als absolut zweitrangig, solange mich die Gestaltung anspricht und es inhaltlich überzeugen kann das Spiel grafisch 20 Jahre alt sei und ich würde es spielen.
Spiele ja auch heute noch Fallout 1 und 2, Lords of Magic, Theme Park 1, Theme Hospital, Dungeon Keeper 1, usw. und die sind alles andere als grafisch "modern".

Ansonsten wie gesagt, so 40-50h hat mir das bauen der Siedlungen durchaus beschäftigt und auch unterhalten. Bis man dann an den Punkt kommt wo man solch tolle Dinge wie die dürftigen Kolisionsboxen der Objekte zum Problem hat, oder aber das es diverse Objekte wie Türen für den Innenbereich von Holzkonstruktionen nicht gibt, ect.

Die restlichen 60-70h sind dann für fürs eigentliche Spiel drauf gegangen, hätte ja sein können das es sich später wirklich noch steigert und nur die ersten Stunden etwas durchhängt, wäre nicht das erste Spiel, aber wen es nach 60-70h immer noch hängt wird es auch nicht mehr besser.
So kommt man jedenfalls am Ende auf die über 100h.


----------



## Drayygo (1. Dezember 2015)

Hey, ich wollte deine Art , spiele zu bewerten nicht angreifen, es verschließt sich MIR bloß..ich urteile da wohl etwas schneller..hatte bisher aber auch meistens recht mit meinen Entscheidungen (zumindest bei Computerspielen  ) 
Und, wie oben schon geschrieben..wenn du die über 100h unterhalten warst, dann ist das für MICH zumindest immer noch durchaus lobenswert, da mich nur sehr wenig spiele bisher deutlich länger oder gar nur gleich lang unterhalten konnten (hauptsächlich alte rpgs wie Fallout 1+2, neverwinter nights ..Und. maniac mansion..man war das schwer


----------



## Rolk (1. Dezember 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein stell dir vor es gab kleine "Miniquests" die nicht auf der Karte makiert waren, die hat man nur entdeckt wen man fleißig alles erkundet hat, teilweise sind die auch erst aufgetaucht wen bestimmte Nebenquests, oder Hauptquests erledigt waren. Tja, kannst mal sehen, da hast sicher das eine oder andere, diesbezüglich, verpasst / nicht erlebt.
> Das fand ich schon Motivation genug die Welt zu erkunden, neben den fantastischen Landschaften und Locations die es in TW3 zu entdecken gab.
> Da haben sich Monsternester und Schätze wie von selbst nebenbei erledigt.



Diese kleinen Miniquests und Geschichten ohne extra Questeintrag im Pipboy gibt es in Fallout 4 ebenso und nicht wenige. Von daher?


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Dezember 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Diese kleinen Miniquests und Geschichten ohne extra Questeintrag im Pipboy gibt es in Fallout 4 ebenso und nicht wenige. Von daher?



Es ging ja nicht darum ob es das in Fallout 4 auch gibt, sondern das es sie in TW3 gibt. 
Viele sind ja der Ansicht das es abseits der auf der Map markierten Quests, markierten Schätze  und Monsternester nichts interessantes zu finden gäbe. 

Immerhin war seine Frage wie ich mich abseits der Mainquest und markierten Nebenquests motiviert habe die Welt von TW3 zu erkunden.


----------



## Grestorn (1. Dezember 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Immerhin war seine Frage wie ich mich abseits der Mainquest und markierten Nebenquests motiviert habe die Welt von TW3 zu erkunden.



Du hast nicht verstanden was ich meinte, als ich schrieb, dass es etwas zu entdecken gibt. Da habe ich eben NICHT von Quests gesprochen, sondern von Geschichten die die Spielwelt ansich erzählt. 

Ich habe übrigens so ziemlich alle Quests in W3 gelöst. Und den Großteil aller ? abgegrast. Und mich gelangweilt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Dezember 2015)

Dafür langweilt man sich in Bethesda-Spielen eben genau im umgekehrten Fall, wenn man nicht querfeldein läuft sondern den Quests folgt.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Dezember 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Du hast nicht verstanden was ich meinte, als ich schrieb, dass es etwas zu entdecken gibt. Da habe ich eben NICHT von Quests gesprochen, sondern von Geschichten die die Spielwelt ansich erzählt.



Das sind für mich Geschichten die die Spielwelt erzählt da diese Quests nicht im Logbuch dokumentiert werden und sie auch nicht so umfangreich sind wie die "richtigen" Nebenquests und man sie nur durch erkunden der Spielwelt überhaupt entdeckt und selbst dann evt. teilweise nur durch Zufall, also doch ich hab dich schon verstanden.
Falls du aber mehr auf sowas wie Textdokumente, oder Bücher meinst, wie man sie in Skyrim findet, oder die Holobänder und Terminaleinträge, wie es sie in Fallout 3 und 4 gibt, sowas gibt es natürlich bei weitem nicht in dem Umfang wie in Skyrim, oder Fallout 3 und 4, aber sie sind auch vorhanden, wen man auch ein Großteil davon im Rahmen der einen oder anderen Nebenquest findet, wie ihm Rahmen der Käsequest, oder bei der Suche nach den Hexersets.

Aber trotzdem kann man sich auch ohne die Texte bei der einen oder anderen Ruine ausmalen was passiert ist und wie gesagt, ich fand es auch immer wieder sehr motivierend was für schön gestaltete Locations man abseits der Haupt- und Nebenquests, bei quer Feld ein reiten, entdecken konnte. Allerdings ist Fallout diesbezüglich schon alleine wegen des post apokalyptischen Settings natürlich leicht im Nachteil, das da mehr gestalterische Öde und Trisstesse herscht ist kaum vermeidbar und auch ok, aber grade muss man das auch durch andere Inhalte kompensieren.


----------



## Grestorn (1. Dezember 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Dafür langweilt man sich in Bethesda-Spielen eben genau im umgekehrten Fall, wenn man nicht querfeldein läuft sondern den Quests folgt.



Das kann gut sein. Jeder Spieler ist halt anders. Ich entdecke lieber und lass mich nicht so gerne an einer Quest-Leine durchs Spiel ziehen.

Weswegen es auch ein Segen ist, dass Quest-NPCs eben nicht markiert sind und es keine Black Boards gibt. 

Ein ganz ähnlich funktionierendes Spiel ist übrigens Divinity: Original Sin.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (1. Dezember 2015)

oha, ihr schreibt ja romane hier^^

ich finde das spiel gut, aber mir fehlen irgendwie die richtig langen quests, oder die extrem großen untergrundgebiete, wo man sich echt verlaufen konnte..
kann mich wirklich nicht mehr erinnern, irgendwie habe ich das in fallout 3 aber anders in erinnerung - ach ja, waren die vaults in den anderen fallouts auch nicht größer, oder habe ich einfach nur ein schlechtes gedächtnis?^^

habe zwar noch lange nicht alles gesehen und gemacht, aber von den quests her, fand ich die älteren fallouts besser


----------



## Ralle82 (1. Dezember 2015)

Mal so zwischendurch:

Kann man irgendwie erkennen, ob man einen Ort vollumfänglich erkundet hat? Der Zusatz "abgeschlossen", der bei einigen Orten hinter dem Namen steht, hat ja wohl nix damit zu tun (sondern soll wohl anzeigen, dass an diesem Ort vor kurzem eine Quest abgeschlossen wurde)...


----------



## Leob12 (1. Dezember 2015)

Nein, cleared heißt nur dass man den Ort von Gegnern gesäubert hat. Mehr nicht.


----------



## LOGIC (1. Dezember 2015)

Bringt es etwas wirklich alle Farmen komplett Auszubauen?! Also dass keine rote Anzeige zwecks fehlenden Betten, nahrung oder sonstwas zu sehen ist?


*EDIT:  *Hat hier einer den Beta Patch getestet? Bzw. kann einer berichten ob es der was taugt und ob die ini's dadurch wieder zurückgesetzt werden?


----------



## Invisiblo (1. Dezember 2015)

Hatte heute einen Bug, der alles mit silber-grauen Texturwänden vollgepflastert hat, durch die man allerdings durchgehen konnte. 

Nach einiger Zeit dann CtD. Ist schonmal jemand darüber gestolpert?


----------



## Leob12 (1. Dezember 2015)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Bringt es etwas wirklich alle Farmen komplett Auszubauen?! Also dass keine rote Anzeige zwecks fehlenden Betten, nahrung oder sonstwas zu sehen ist?


Im Sinne von neuen Quests und dergleichen? Nope.

So, den ersten richtigen Bug entdeckt. 
Quest: Old Guns. Hab den Raum mit den Waffen betreten, alles eingesammelt und würde dann den Dialog führen. Keiner sagt etwas, ich kann den Dialog zwar verlassen aber die Maus reagiert nicht mehr...
Alter Spielstand --> selbes Problem.


----------



## LOGIC (1. Dezember 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> So, den ersten richtigen Bug entdeckt.
> Quest: Old Guns. Hab den Raum mit den Waffen betreten, alles eingesammelt und würde dann den Dialog führen. Keiner sagt etwas, ich kann den Dialog zwar verlassen aber die Maus reagiert nicht mehr...
> Alter Spielstand --> selbes Problem.



*Old guns Spoiler

*


Spoiler



Du hast den Roboter Sarge getötet? Dann solltest du ja in den Waffenraum kommen, hast wie gesagt alles eingesammelt und sollst dann soweit ich weiß die Mörser errichten. Weiß blos nicht ob das nach dem gespräch kam oder ob das schon die aktuelle aufgabe ist. Schau mal im Baumenü ob hier unter "Special/Spezial" der Mörser zusehen ist, so kannst du evtl. das gespräch überspringen.


----------



## Leob12 (1. Dezember 2015)

LOGIC schrieb:


> *Old guns Spoiler
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Nachdem ich die Teile eingesammelt habe kommt die Aufgabe mit der Frau zu sprechen.

Ok, jetzt hat es geklappt, keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## Rolk (2. Dezember 2015)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Bringt es etwas wirklich alle Farmen komplett Auszubauen?! Also dass keine rote Anzeige zwecks fehlenden Betten, nahrung oder sonstwas zu sehen ist?



Die Bevölkerung wächst schneller, bzw. sie wächst überhaupt erst. Vielleicht arbeiten die Siedler auch effektiver, aber das ist Spekulation.

Habe mal selbst eine Frage zu den Siedlungs-Verteidigungsmissionen. Wenn man so eine Mission ignoriert (bzw. übersieht bis es zu spät ist ), verliert man dann grundsätzlich oder kann man mit entsprechend hohen Verteidigungswerten auch in Abwesenheit gewinnen? Ich habe ja eher den Verdacht der Verteidigungswert stellt so eine Art Abschreckungsfaktor dar, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## peakground (2. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

hab mal eure "Beschwerden" mitgelesen und bin erstaunt mit welch hohen Erwartungen ihr an das Spiel rangeht. Ist übrigens mit den meisten Spielen so.

Ich finds ganz gut bis auf die Grafik. Hatte auch schon einen nervigen Grafikbug bei den Dickicht Ausgrabungen. Die Oberflächen waren von einem "Nebel" überzogen so das man die NPCs nicht immer gesehen hat die auf einen schießen. War kaum zu Spielen, hab mich aber durchgekämpft. Auch die Autobahn beim Aussenposten Zimonja hat Richtung Mapende keine richtigen Texturen mehr und man konnte nicht sehen wo man "drauftritt".

Am meisten mervt mich aber ein Bug der mich immer wie überladen laufen läßt. Ich kann mit Aktionspunkten sprinten aber im normalen Modus schleiche ich dahin. Nach dem Schließen vom Spiel (Desktop) und Neustart geht es wieder. 

Es passiert manchmal mitten im Kampf, beim klettern oder nachdem ich wirklich übeladen war. Meine Gesundheit spielt dabei keine Rolle.

Hat jemand eine Lösung um nicht immer das Spiel schliessen zu müssen?

Gruß
Peakground


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Dezember 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Habe mal selbst eine Frage zu den Siedlungs-Verteidigungsmissionen. Wenn man so eine Mission ignoriert (bzw. übersieht bis es zu spät ist ), verliert man dann grundsätzlich oder kann man mit entsprechend hohen Verteidigungswerten auch in Abwesenheit gewinnen? Ich habe ja eher den Verdacht der Verteidigungswert stellt so eine Art Abschreckungsfaktor dar, bin mir aber nicht sicher.



Die Verteidigungsmissionen kannst du völlig ignorieren, wen du willst. Du kannst in einer Siedlung Verteidigung 0 haben, von Supermutanten angegriffen werden und es passiert nahezu garnichts, wen du nicht hingehst. Das einzige was ich beobachtet habe war das eben die Moral stark sinkt, aber das normalisiert sich recht schnell nach dem Angriff wieder. Es sind weder Siedler gestorben gewesen, oder abgehauen, noch ist irgendwas anderes weg, oder zerstört gewesen.

Auch so eine Sache die eigentlich völlig inkonsequent umgesetzt ist...


----------



## Gripschi (2. Dezember 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Verteidigungsmissionen kannst du völlig ignorieren, wen du willst. Du kannst in einer Siedlung Verteidigung 0 haben, von Supermutanten angegriffen werden und es passiert nahezu garnichts, wen du nicht hingehst. Das einzige was ich beobachtet habe war das eben die Moral stark sinkt, aber das normalisiert sich recht schnell nach dem Angriff wieder. Es sind weder Siedler gestorben gewesen, oder abgehauen, noch ist irgendwas anderes weg, oder zerstört gewesen.
> 
> Auch so eine Sache die eigentlich völlig inkonsequent umgesetzt ist...


Komisch bei mir starben alle Siedler als Ich zu spät kam.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Dezember 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Komisch bei mir starben alle Siedler als Ich zu spät kam.



Hmm, keine Ahnung, bei mir war keiner tot und ich hab die Angriffe nach dem 3-4 mal immer völlig ignoriert.


----------



## Rolk (2. Dezember 2015)

Also bei mir waren nach einem verlorenen Angriff laut Anzeige nur noch 2 von 13 Siedlern übrig. Als ich kurz darauf vor Ort war erfreuten sich alle Siedler wieder bester Gesundheit und wurden auch wieder in der Anzeige gezählt. Das könnte aber auch ein bug sein, der irgendwann gepatcht wird und dann sind die Siedler samt Ausrüstung wirklich hinüber. Ausserdem waren alle Verteidigungstürme (4 Stück), die komplette Wasserversorung und die meisten Feldfrüchte beschädigt und mussten repariert werden.


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Dezember 2015)

Wie repariert man beschädigte Feldfrüchte?


----------



## Grestorn (2. Dezember 2015)

peakground schrieb:


> Am meisten mervt mich aber ein Bug der mich immer wie überladen laufen läßt. Ich kann mit Aktionspunkten sprinten aber im normalen Modus schleiche ich dahin. Nach dem Schließen vom Spiel (Desktop) und Neustart geht es wieder.
> 
> Es passiert manchmal mitten im Kampf, beim klettern oder nachdem ich wirklich übeladen war. Meine Gesundheit spielt dabei keine Rolle.



Das klingt als ob Du versehentlich auf CapsLock gekommen bist und damit in den "Geh"-Modus umgeschaltet hast.


M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wie repariert man beschädigte Feldfrüchte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eigentlich mit "E" (wenn ich eine "defekte" Pflanze im Fokus hab, steht bei mir jedenfalls '"E" Repair"' im Menü). Das funktioniert aber nicht, es wird zwar die Ressource verbraucht, aber die Pflanze ist hinterher so "defekt" wie vorher... -> Bug.


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann bislang nur mit dem Controller spielen.  Auf Maus und Tastatur reagiert das Spiel überhaupt nicht und in den Einstellungen für die Steuerung kann ich auch nicht anderes auswählen.


----------



## Rolk (2. Dezember 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wie repariert man beschädigte Feldfrüchte?



Indem man das Objekt mit "E" anklickt und jeweils eine Sämerei der selben Art im Inventar hat, die dann auch verbraucht wird. Bei mir hats funktioniert, kein bug.


----------



## Proderline (2. Dezember 2015)

Hi ich habe das Problem das ich ab und an immer auf den Desktop gekickt werde vom Spiel und ich dann nicht´s machen kann außer im Taskmanager neu zu starten.
CPU und GPU werden nicht wärmer als 65´Grad.
Man muss wirklich alle paar Minuten Schnellspeichern.

Sehr sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Dezember 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ich kann bislang nur mit dem Controller spielen.  Auf Maus und Tastatur reagiert das Spiel überhaupt nicht und in den Einstellungen für die Steuerung kann ich auch nicht anderes auswählen.



In der FaloutPrefs.ini nach Gamepad suchen und auf
Gamepad=0
stellen. 

Ich hatte das Problem auch. So bald das Spiel einen Gamepad erkennt, schaltet es die Tastatur aus. Dumm.


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Dezember 2015)

Okay danke, werde es ausprobieren.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Dezember 2015)

Oder Gamepad einfach vom PC trennen?


----------



## Grestorn (2. Dezember 2015)

Das hat bei mir nicht gereicht. Was tatsächlich noch bescheuerter erscheint: Einmal Gamepad angeschlossen und man hat verloren.


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (2. Dezember 2015)

gab es einen patch für fallout 4?
steam hat eben 213mb heruntergeldaen

danke


----------



## Grestorn (2. Dezember 2015)

Beta update 1.2.37

General memory and stability improvements
Performance improvements inside the Corvega Assembly Plant
Fixed issue with player becoming stuck in terminals


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (2. Dezember 2015)

oha, ob die wohl mal aus dem beta-status mal rauskommen?^^
danke nochmal

und, lol
hatte bei meinen grafikkarten batman arkam knight dabei und da es eigentlich wunderbar lief, habe ich jetzt alle badman spiele auf meinem konto - umsonst, loool

e: mit dem neuen beta-patch startet mein spiel gar nicht mehr, oh man..
..nach dem 5. versuch klappt es endlich


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (2. Dezember 2015)

Wurde zu Fallout 4 eigentlich irgendein Guide in einer Zeitschrift veröffentlicht ? Vielleicht sogar von PCGames ? Ansonsten lauf ich gleich mal zur Tanke . 



> mit dem neuen beta-patch startet mein spiel gar nicht mehr, oh man..


Hast du es gemoddet ? Die meisten Mods sollten noch Probleme mit dem Beta-Patch haben.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Dezember 2015)

Sleepwalker47 schrieb:


> Wurde zu Fallout 4 eigentlich irgendein Guide in einer Zeitschrift veröffentlicht ? Vielleicht sogar von PCGames ? Ansonsten lauf ich gleich mal zur Tanke .



https://shop.gamestar.de/?websale8=webedia&pi=1-5805

Ich hab mir das digital gekauft. Ist ganz gut, in Details sogar besser als der offizielle Prima Guide, aber natürlich wesentlich weniger umfangreich.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (2. Dezember 2015)

Sowas habe ich gesucht, dank dir


----------



## peakground (3. Dezember 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das klingt als ob Du versehentlich auf CapsLock gekommen bist und damit in den "Geh"-Modus umgeschaltet hast.



Danke für den Tip!! So einfach und doch wirkungsvoll!!!

Daumen hoch!!!!


----------



## peakground (3. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

weiss jemand was das Maximum der Tragekapazität ist (ohne Powerarmor)? Bin derzeit bei 340 und wollte wisssen was da noch geht und natürlich wie. 

Habe meine Rüstung mit Taschen und "starker Rücken auf 2. Mit nem Hirschsnack kommen nochmal 25 (kurzfristig).

Danke für die Info


----------



## Leob12 (3. Dezember 2015)

peakground schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiss jemand was das Maximum der Tragekapazität ist (ohne Powerarmor)? Bin derzeit bei 340 und wollte wisssen was da noch geht und natürlich wie.
> 
> ...



Stärke erhöhen oder Perk Lone Wanderer (einsamer Wanderer). 
Lone Wanderer bringt dir auf Rank 1 +50 Tragekapazität und du erleidest 15% weniger Schaden. Nur darfst du halt keinen Begleiter mitnehmen.
Rank 2: 30% weniger Schaden und entweder +50 oder +100 Tragekapazität.


----------



## Rolk (3. Dezember 2015)

peakground schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiss jemand was das Maximum der Tragekapazität ist (ohne Powerarmor)? Bin derzeit bei 340 und wollte wisssen was da noch geht und natürlich wie.
> 
> ...



Ich kann gerade nicht nachsehen, aber:

-Pro Punkt im Stärke Attribut müssten 10 dazukommen.
-Gibt es nicht noch erweiterte Taschen? Bin mir da gerade total unschlüssig. 
-Es gibt noch diesen Perk "Einsamer Wanderer", wo die Tragekapazität massiv erhöht wird wenn man alleine Unterwegs ist.

Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein, ausser das es noch andere goodies gibt die man für kurzfristig mehr Stärke konsumieren kann.


----------



## Bambusbar (3. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt mit Stärke 6 auch noch den "Starken Rücken" für 3 Ränge.
Der erhöht ebenfalls die Tragekapazität und auf Rang 3 erlaubt er es dir, auch überladen zu reisen.

Ansonsten gibts ja auch noch die Möglichkeit für faule Leute, das ganze per Konsolen-Befehl anzupassen 

Oder sich n Mod zu zulegen, der das aushebelt/modifiziert.


----------



## Rolk (3. Dezember 2015)

Weis mittlerweile jemand ob es Faktoren gibt, die den Typ der gefundenen Powerrüstungen beeinflussen können? Ich war mir eine Zeit lang sicher das der Schwierigkeitsgrad mit reinspielt, aber die Theorie hat sich jetzt auch eher erledigt. Es kann doch nicht reiner Zufall sein, wenn man fast nur T-45 findet.


----------



## Bambusbar (3. Dezember 2015)

Angeblich das Level.
Zumindest bei manchen  Fundorten.

Ab  ~ Lvl 40  soll es an vielen Stellen mehr oder minder komplette X01 geben.


----------



## Rolk (3. Dezember 2015)

Das kann natürlich sein. Ich bin noch relativ low.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Dezember 2015)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Es gibt mit Stärke 6 auch noch den "Starken Rücken" für 3 Ränge.
> Der erhöht ebenfalls die Tragekapazität und auf Rang 3 erlaubt er es dir, auch überladen zu reisen.
> 
> Ansonsten gibts ja auch noch die Möglichkeit für faule Leute, das ganze per Konsolen-Befehl anzupassen
> ...


Nicht ganz richtig. Auf Rang 3 kannst du sprinten, auf Rang 4 kannst du schnellreisen.


----------



## Bambusbar (3. Dezember 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig. Auf Rang 3 kannst du sprinten, auf Rang 4 kannst du schnellreisen.



Dann halt so rum


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Dezember 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Weis mittlerweile jemand ob es Faktoren gibt, die den Typ der gefundenen Powerrüstungen beeinflussen können? Ich war mir eine Zeit lang sicher das der Schwierigkeitsgrad mit reinspielt, aber die Theorie hat sich jetzt auch eher erledigt. Es kann doch nicht reiner Zufall sein, wenn man fast nur T-45 findet.



Der Charakterlevel spielt da noch mit rein, ist also nicht 100% nur Zufall was du findest. 
Wen dein Level zu niedrig ist wirst du bestimmte Powerrüstungen nicht finden, welche du aber letztlich findest ist völlig random, sofern das Level passt.
Jemand kann an der Stelle  wo du eine T-45c Powerrüstung bekommen hast Glück haben und er hat da eine T-60b stehen.

Bei mir war es vom Level grob so, wann ich welche Powerrüstung finden konnte, allerdings kein Gewehr das die Level 100% stimmen, aber grob sollte es so im dreh sein: 
Mit Level 1 - 20 wirst nur T-45 und Raider PRs finden.
MIt 20 - 30 hast dann Raider, T-45 und die Chance auf T-51 PRs.
Mit 30 - 40 sind es es dann Raider, T-45, T-51 und T-60 PRs.
Mit 40 - 50 dann Raider, T-45, T-51, T-60 und X-01 PRs.

So in dem dreh war es zumindest bei mir was das finden der verschiedenen Powerrüstungen anbelangte.


----------



## getsomenuts (3. Dezember 2015)

nutzt jemand von euch den Unlimited Settlement Objects "Cheat" von Nexusmods? Bei mir funktioniert der nicht mehr! sowohl v1 als auch v2!


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Dezember 2015)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> nutzt jemand von euch den Unlimited Settlement Objects "Cheat" von Nexusmods? Bei mir funktioniert der nicht mehr! sowohl v1 als auch v2!



Verwendest du den aktuellen Beta-Patch? Wen ja, mit denen funktioniert er nicht mehr.
Momentan hast du nur die Möglichkeit ohne Beta-Patches zu spielen, oder aber halt ohne unlimited settlement objects, bis es angepasst wurde.


----------



## LOGIC (3. Dezember 2015)

Hab meine erste X-01 schon aber leider fehlt der Helm  endlich stehen alle verfügbaren versionen in meinem Hauptgebäude


----------



## Gripschi (3. Dezember 2015)

Mir fehlt ne T51.

Hab jetzt nen neues Haus gebaut. Hab in meinen 2ten keinen Platz mehr für.


----------



## getsomenuts (4. Dezember 2015)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Hab meine erste X-01 schon aber leider fehlt der Helm  endlich stehen alle verfügbaren versionen in meinem Hauptgebäude



Ich habe einen X-01 Helm auf der Prydwen im Käfig des Quartiermeisters gefunden!

Ich hab jede Menge T45 denen noch Teile fehlen! Finde aber eigentlich nie Einzelteile 

Gibts es denn eigentlich noch Verwendung für die ganzen Waffen die man so findet? Die ein oder andere Waffe ist viel zu Schade zum zerlegen z.B. am Anfang hab ich mir ein Ast gefreut als ich endlich ein Raketenwerfer hatte mittlerweile liegen hier 10 Stck rum. 
Habe mir zur Deko ein Badewanne gebaut und mit Waffen die zu schade zum zerlegen sind gefüllt.


----------



## LOGIC (4. Dezember 2015)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> Ich habe einen X-01 Helm auf der Prydwen im Käfig des Quartiermeisters gefunden!



Okay super danke! Werde mich gleich mal auf die suche machen 




> Gibts es denn eigentlich noch Verwendung für die ganzen Waffen die man so findet? Die ein oder andere Waffe ist viel zu Schade zum zerlegen z.B. am Anfang hab ich mir ein Ast gefreut als ich
> endlich ein Raketenwerfer hatte mittlerweile liegen hier 10 Stck rum.
> Habe mir zur Deko ein Badewanne gebaut und mit Waffen die zu schade zum zerlegen sind gefüllt.



Es gibt auch viele Truhen und Kisten wo man waffen besser einlagern kann als eine Badewanne  Hab das auch so gemacht für Rüstungen, Waffen, Nahrung, Powerarmor-teile usw...


EDIT: Wer bei den Atom Cats war, weiß dass es dort einen Powerrüstungs-Teile händler gibt  T-45, T-51 und nen T-60 komplett set glaube ich.


----------



## Gripschi (4. Dezember 2015)

Atom Cats *hust* hab deren Prachtstück geliehen...

Naja heute ziehen meine PA um, neuen Flachbau errichtet für.

Endlich Raider 2 komplett.

Kennt einer den Pickmann? Bzw Silver Shroud? Wenn nicht besucht Goodneigbeahr.

Und Endlich ne T 60 Blei Rüstung fertig. Endlich den Atomaren See erkunden


----------



## getsomenuts (4. Dezember 2015)

Atom Cats sagt mir nix aber wer sind denn eigentlich die komischen Sekten Buben aus dem Freilichttheater? Kann man den trauen oder wollen die einen ausrauben?


----------



## Gripschi (4. Dezember 2015)

Traue einfach Keinen. Ist in F4 besser


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab irgendwann einfach nach einer kompletten X-01 Rüstung gegoogelt. Eine ist im  Custom House Tower in der Umgebung vom Good Neighbor. Wird allerdings schwer bewacht.


----------



## LOGIC (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab meine X-01 in der Quest "Das große Graben" gefunden....ist btw ne ganz coole Quest 


Edit: *@getsomenuts *danke hab ihn gefunden auf der Prywden im Händlerkäfig! Musste des schloss Knacken und hab dann hinter ihm richtig eklig den ganzen laden leer gräumt  Hab ihm danach noch schön alles wieder zurück verkauft


----------



## Rolk (4. Dezember 2015)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ich hab meine X-01 in der Quest "Das große Graben" gefunden....ist btw ne ganz coole Quest



Da  gabs bei mir nur ne halbe T-45.


----------



## Young-Master (4. Dezember 2015)

Kann man irgendwo verschmutztes oder sauberes Wasser herstellen? Oder kann man das nur finden.


----------



## Gripschi (4. Dezember 2015)

Sauberes aus deinen Siedlungen per Wasserpumpe.

Btw: Abernarhy Farm angegriffen von Supermutanten. Toll dachte die kuschen im Süden.

Meh ich will die Farm nicht ausbauen.


----------



## Young-Master (4. Dezember 2015)

Da bekommt man doch nur welches zum gleich verbrauchen, ich brauch welches zum Herstellen von Sachen oder geht das da auch und ich bin nur nicht schlau genug?


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (4. Dezember 2015)

Young-Master schrieb:


> Da bekommt man doch nur welches zum gleich verbrauchen, ich brauch welches zum Herstellen von Sachen oder geht das da auch und ich bin nur nicht schlau genug?



am besten ist, benutze eine siedlung mit wasser zugang, dann haust da 4-6 große aufbereitungsanlagen rein, mit strom anschliessen und schon bekommt man es in die werkbank geliefert  - hatte mit einen schlag ~100 aufbereitetes wasser
dreckiges wasser kann man wohl nur kaufen und finden


----------



## LOGIC (4. Dezember 2015)

Wie kann ich diese Kollision abstellen beim Baumodus? Mich nervt des so dass ich dinge nicht einfach platzieren kann wo ich will....manchmal klafft in der mauer ein loch weil exakt dort ein kleiner hügel ist  Gibts da eine Mod?


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Dezember 2015)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Wie kann ich diese Kollision abstellen beim Baumodus? Mich nervt des so dass ich dinge nicht einfach platzieren kann wo ich will....manchmal klafft in der mauer ein loch weil exakt dort ein kleiner hügel ist  Gibts da eine Mod?



Nein gibt es meines wissens nach noch nicht. Momentan gibt es also keine Lösung für die extrem großzügigen Kolisionsboxen diverser Bauobjekte.


----------



## Rolk (5. Dezember 2015)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> Ich hab jede Menge T45 denen noch Teile fehlen! Finde aber eigentlich nie Einzelteile



Ich fülle die immer untereinander auf. An die frei gewordenen Rahmen kommen die Teile der erlegten Raider-Powerrüstungen. Andere Einzelteile finde ich auch nie.

Meinen Begleiter lasse ich auch oft in einem leeren Rahmen herum rennen. Da kann ja nichts kaputt gehen.


----------



## getsomenuts (7. Dezember 2015)

Hab mich jetzt mal etwas weiter gen Süden gewagt! Und dort auch ein paar Teilespender für Powerrüstungen gefunden. Aber was da an Todeskrallen unterwegs ist...


----------



## uka (7. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt auch 2x X01 bei der Nationalgarde, eine ist fast komplett (keine Arme, benötigt Rang 2+ Hacken, Trainingsgelände d. Nationalgarde) und eine ist komplett (benötigt Rang 4 Hacken).

Beide sind recht schnell erreichbar, die komplette hatte ich bei einem neuen Durchgang nach ca. 30 Minuten ..  (man kommt dort vorbei, wenn: 1. Mission von Paladin Danse machen, dann seinen Leuten kurz helfen, 2. Questline bei Danse und dort bei dem 2. Step).

Kurz gegooglet .. Fallout 4 Map | Interactive Map of Fallout 4 Locations .. was es nicht alles gibt .


----------



## getsomenuts (7. Dezember 2015)

ist das da wo man die Ghule vertreiben soll? Da gab es bei mir 2x T45!


----------



## Gripschi (7. Dezember 2015)

Komisch Ich fand da auch 2 T45.

In Big Dig und Installation 21-KB fand Ich je eine Halbe X01.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Dezember 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Komisch Ich fand da auch 2 T45.



Nein nicht komisch, sondern normal. Es wird vom Spiel völlig Random festgelegt welche Powerrüstungen man irgendwo findet, lediglich der Charakterlevel hat noch einen Einfluss darauf ab wann man überhaupt die Chance hat bestimmte stärkere Versionen einer Powerrüstung zu finden. Du kannst mit Level 50 in das Depot der Nationalgarde gehehen und Glück haben eine X-01 dort zu finden und du kannst Pech haben und mit Level 50 in das gleiche Depot kommen und nur eine lumpige T-45 dort finden.
Aus diesem Grund sind auch die ganzen Guides im Internet, die erzählen, gehst du hier und da hin und da findest du diese und jene Powerrüstung völlig fürn Popo, weil, wie gesagt, man eben nicht garantiert eine X-01 immer an der gleichen Location findet.
Das einzige was diese Guides taugen ist, das sie die Locations zeigen wo man die Chance hat evt. die gesuchte Rüstung zu finden, um die aber am Ende auch zu bekommen muss man dann halt mit genug Pech die Spawnlocations abklappern bis man das Glück hat alle Teile zusammen zu haben.


----------



## Gripschi (7. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt wohl einen sicheren X01 Platz.

Komisch meint Ich das er da nach Neuen Game wieder eine fand.


----------



## Atent123 (7. Dezember 2015)

Wie stark ist der X 01 eigentlich im Vergleich zur Paladinpowerrüstung der Bruderschaft ?
Und gibt es für den auch ein Jetpack.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Dezember 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Wie stark ist der X 01 eigentlich im Vergleich zur Paladinpowerrüstung der Bruderschaft ?
> Und gibt es für den auch ein Jetpack.



Die ist nochma eine Ecke stärker als die T-60 Power Armor der Bruderschaft und hat auch nochmal spürbar mehr HP, geht also nicht so schnell kaputt und ja, die X-01 kann wie alle Powerrüstungen, bis auf die Raider Power Armor ein Jetpack nutzen, wen man es rauf montiert.


----------



## Atent123 (7. Dezember 2015)

Naja ich wusste bis gerade nicht einmal das die Raider eine Power Armor haben.
Habe aber auch erst einmal über wiegen Hauptmissionen gemacht und Fange jetzt wo die Hauptstory durch ist die Nebenmissionen an.


----------



## LOGIC (7. Dezember 2015)

Habe im leuchtenden Meer in dieser verlassenen hütte unten im Bunker meine zweite X-01 gefunden bin aber auch lvl 46. Leider nur Kopf und die beiden Arme  Frage mich ob des auch an etwas festgelegt ist in was für einem zustand die gespawnt werden.

P.s.: Mein neues lieblings Rifle ist des Gaußgewehr  Die komplett gemoddet ist echt ein Spaß


----------



## Bunny_Joe (7. Dezember 2015)

Also mich beeindruckt von der Grafik bei FO4 das Licht am meisten. Teilweise sehen dank dem Licht manche Abschnitte wirklich echt aus. Hätten die Objekte doch nur ein paar Polygone mehr....

Wirklich atmosphärisch das Spiel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gripschi (8. Dezember 2015)

So mit dem Institut durch. Hat mir gut gefallen. Generell fand Ich die Story Super  mein Game of the Year.

Dann als nächstes Bruderschaft.

Evtl hab Ich sogar noch nen Save für die Railroad.

MWh


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Dezember 2015)

Hier der Soundtrack zum Institut. Find den voll chillig.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mue80wB0UG4

Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie hatte das Institut etwas Magisches. Total technisiert, für die Bürger des Commonwealth ein absolutes Rätsel und in dieser Welt voller Gefahren und Dreck der einzige Ort, an dem man sich sicher fühlen konnte. Ich war dem Institut gleich verfallen.


----------



## Lg3 (8. Dezember 2015)

Für mich gab es immer nur die Railroad. Bin halt einer der guten .


----------



## Bambusbar (8. Dezember 2015)

Für die Gauss-Rifle Liebhaber:



Spoiler



Es gibt bei Roonie Shaw - die Minuteman-Frau mit der man die Waffenkammer zurückerobert, tagsüber ein GausRifle zu kaufen.
Ist schon ziemlich gut gemodded und  macht 50% mehr Gliedmaßen-Schaden.
Falls jemand noch eins sucht 

Also einfach am Tag mit ihr sprechen.


----------



## Grestorn (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin grad im Spannungsfeld zwischen Insitute und Railroad und muss mich entscheiden, auf welche Seite ich mich schlage. Und ehrlich weiß ich das selbst noch nicht so genau. Beide Seiten finde ich zu extrem in ihren Ansichten...  Mal sehen, macht Spaß und ist spannend!


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Dezember 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich bin grad im Spannungsfeld zwischen Insitute und Railroad und muss mich entscheiden, auf welche Seite ich mich schlage. Und ehrlich weiß ich das selbst noch nicht so genau. Beide Seiten finde ich zu extrem in ihren Ansichten...  Mal sehen, macht Spaß und ist spannend!



Es gibt bei den Fraktionen ja auch nur noch Extreme. Selbst die BoS ist in F4 zu einer Art Enclave-Verschnitt mutiert... Mutanten? Alle auslöschen! Ghule, egal ob zivilisiert, oder wild, alle auslöschen! Mutierte Tiere? Alle auslöschen!
Fehlt nur noch das sie auch Menschen mit Mutationen töten...

Finde auch grade wegen der ausschließlichen Extreme aller Beteiligten eigentlich keine der 3 Großen wirklich ansprechend um mich ihnen anzuschließen....


----------



## Grestorn (8. Dezember 2015)

Die BOS hab ich in diesem Run komplett ignoriert. Ist lustig, dass man diesen riesen Zeppelin rumfliegen sieht und dass überall die kleinen Kopter rumkämpfen und permanent abgeschossen werden. Gibt ne nette Athmosphäre und ich freu mich schon auf den zweiten Run, bei dem ich mir die BOS genauer gebe. 

Dass die Fraktionen in Fallout schon immer etwas extrem sind, ist ein Stilmittel seit dem allerersten Fallout. Das schöne ist, dass man sich allen anschließen kann, ohne sich total schlecht oder total gut zu fühlen. Jede hat was für sich und viel, was gegen sie spricht. 

In dem ersten Run werde ich mich wohl auf die Seite der Railroad schlagen, auch wenn mir die Desmodena... whatever her name is definitiv zu religiös extreme Ansichten hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Dezember 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Die BOS hab ich in diesem Run komplett ignoriert. Ist lustig, dass man diesen riesen Zeppelin rumfliegen sieht und überall die kleinen Kopter rumkämpfen und permanent abgeschossen werden. Gibt ne nette Athmosphäre und ich freu mich schon auf den zweiten Run, bei dem ich mir die BOS genauer gebe.
> 
> Dass die Fraktionen in Fallout schon immer etwas extrem sind, ist ein Stilmittel seit dem allerersten Fallout. Das schöne ist, dass man sich allen anschließen kann, ohne sich total schlecht oder total gut zu fühlen. Jede hat was für sich und viel, was gegen sie spricht.
> 
> In dem ersten Run werde ich mich wohl auf die Seite der Railroad schlagen, auch wenn mir die Desmodena... whatever her name is definitiv zu religiös extrem Ansichten hat.



Naja, die BoS in Fallout 1, 2 und selbst in 3 fand ich wesentlich ansprechender und vertretbarer. Da war man noch nicht auf diesen Tripp alle Mutanten auslöschen zu wollen... Die Supermutanten des Meisters ja, zivilisierte Ghule, nein.
Wie gesagt, in Fallout 4 haben sich die Ansichten der BoS schon sehr stark radikalisiert, halt ehnlich denen der Enklave in F3, nicht zuletzt weil man inzwischen auch der Meinung ist das eine neue "ziviliserte" Welt nur noch unter der Regide / Führung der BoS entstehen kann und  ohne Mutanten.

In F1, 2, 3 hatte die BoS außerdem kein gesteigertes Interesse daran der Menschheit beim Aufbau einer neuen "Zivilisation" zu helfen, man hat sich eigentlich nur auf das sammeln alter Technologie konzentriert um die Menschen davor zu "schützen"...
Man war also ehr ein in sich, sich abschottender Orden von Technologiejägern, der sich nicht großartig in die Belange der Menschen eingemischt hat.


----------



## Grestorn (8. Dezember 2015)

Auch in Fallout 1 waren die BOS letztlich Technologie-Nazis. Alle Technologie nur für die Bruderschaft, da sonst ja niemand damit umgehen kann. 

Ich fand es damals zwar auch das höchste, in die BOS aufgenommen zu werden, aber objektiv gesehen waren das schon immer selbstsüchtige, arrogante, elitäre Herrenmenschen.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Dezember 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Auch in Fallout 1 waren die BOS letztlich Technologie-Nazis. Alle Technologie nur für die Bruderschaft, da sonst ja niemand damit umgehen kann.
> 
> Ich fand es damals zwar auch das höchste, in die BOS aufgenommen zu werden, aber objektiv gesehen waren das schon immer selbstsüchtige, arrogante, elitäre Herrenmenschen.



Ja aber halt keine Herrenmenschen die einen Militärstaat angestrebt haben in dem alle außer Menschen unerwünscht sind, das ist ein Unterschied, darum geht es doch. 
Sie sind in Fallout 4 wesentlich radikaler und unmenschlicher drauf als in den Vorgängern und das finde ich halt persöhnlich absolut unatraktiv.

Ich mochte halt die alte BoS, ja sie haben die Hochtechnologie den Menschen vorenthalten, aber da konnte man ihnen noch wirklich "höhere Ideale" unterstellen und vor allem waren sie Nichtmenschen gegenüber nicht anders eingestellt als normalen Menschen.
In Fallout 4 machen sie halt den Anschein nur noch eine brutale Militärmaschinerie zu sein die alles was anders ist als ein Mensch auslöscht und unter ihre Herrschaft unterjochen will.

Aber vieleicht solltest du erstmal selbst die BoS anspielen, dann verstehst du was ich meine vieleicht auch besser.


----------



## Atent123 (8. Dezember 2015)

Nunja laut der Aussage des Paladin Begleiters scheint die Bruderschaft inzwischen die Supermutanten fast ausgelöscht zu haben oder die Bruderschaft selbst ist inzwischen extrem gewachsen.
Zumindest haben sie die inzwischen die Oberhand über die Supermutanten.
Anscheinend brauchten sie nachdem ihnen die Supermutanten ausgingen neue Gegner.
Ob das Storytechnisch wohl darauf hinausläuft das die Bruderschaft von Resten der Enklave infiltiert wurde ?


----------



## Grestorn (8. Dezember 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber vieleicht solltest du erstmal selbst die BoS anspielen, dann verstehst du was ich meine vieleicht auch besser.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Werde ich wie gesagt auch machen. Und freu mich schon darauf!

Atent: Vorsicht mit Spoilern bitte!


----------



## Atent123 (8. Dezember 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Werde ich wie gesagt auch machen. Und freu mich schon darauf!
> 
> Atent: Vorsicht mit Spoilern bitte!



Ist kein Spoiler.
Ist nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## LOGIC (8. Dezember 2015)

Also ich versuch eigentlich gerade so viel wie möglich aus Fallout 4 rauszuholen...meistens vergeht mir die lust bei einem 2. oder 3. run, deshalb spiele ich alle Fraktionen gerade. Bin jetzt auch soweit in der Hauptstory, dass jetzt wieder eine neue welle an Fraktions-Qustes reinkam aber ich denke  dass es egal sein wird wen ich unterstütze, da die meisten eh das selbe Ziel verfolgen. Aber ich denke ich werde trotzdem noch ein savegame backup machen um ggf. die unterschiedlichen enden zu sehen


----------



## Gripschi (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe extra dafür mehere Savegames gemacht weil Ich sonst zu Faul bin


----------



## SnugglezNRW (8. Dezember 2015)

brauche Hilfe / komme nicht weiter
Achtung Spoiler!


Spoiler



Ich habe grade den Angriff des Instituts auf die Burg abgewehrt und habe mich zurück nach Sanctuary begeben wo Ich erfahren habe wie man einen Gegenschlag einleiten kann.
Nach kurzem Gespräch mit Sturges erhielt ich die Quest "Die atomare Option"
Ich bin also durch die Kanalisation zurück ins Institut gelangt und will dort nun den Teleporter aktivieren können sollte.
Das klappt aber nicht.
Es scheint so als müsse ich dort ein Holoband laden.
Ich befürchte das ich das Holoband aber nicht erhalten habe, habe alle Holobänder die ich besitze mehrfach getestet. 
Im Questlog hänge ich nun an der Position "aktivier den Transmitter des Instituts".

Was kann ich nun machen? 
Jemand eine Idee?

Ein erneutes aufsuchen von Sturges brachte keinen Erfolg


----------



## getsomenuts (8. Dezember 2015)

Was ist  die Railroad? Kommen die erst später wo findet man die?


----------



## Gripschi (8. Dezember 2015)

Im Verlauf der Hauptquest.


----------



## Rolk (8. Dezember 2015)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> Was ist  die Railroad? Kommen die erst später wo findet man die?



Geh tagsüber durch die Gassen von Diamondcity. Mit ein bischen Glück schnappst du von 2 Personen die sich unterhalten etwas über die Railroad auf, womit ein erstes Quest gestartet wird.


----------



## Stueppi (8. Dezember 2015)

Mal ne Frage, bin ich der einzige der nach dem Instituts Ending total enttäuscht ist? ich meine ich hab mich so drauf gefreut zu erfahren was die wahren Ziele und absichten sind und dann plötzlich BAM ende...
WTF? Kann mir einer sagen wo das erzählt wird was ich wissen will, oder muss ich jetzt damit leben das man mir das Spiel nicht zu ende erzählen will?
Mir fehlt ein Ende mit dem ich das Spiel abschließen kann, aber ich hab noch so viele Fragen und das Spiel ist einfach vorbei?!

Und ja, mir ist die Story, oder wenigstens das Hintergrundgeschehen wichtiger als: Hilf der Siedlung aus und hey ich hab noch einen Auftrag, diese Siedlung braucht deine Hilfe (schon wieder).



Die Fragen die ich z.B. wissen will sind: 
Will das Institut wirklich eine bessere Zukunft schaffen? 
Wollen sie die Weltherrschafft?
Wollen die eine art Arche seine um die Welt wieder aufzubauen?
Warum werden Menschen durch Synths ersetzt?
sind die Synths nun künstliche Lebewesen oder wirklich nur Maschinen?


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Dezember 2015)

Stueppi



Spoiler






Stueppi schrieb:


> Will das Institut wirklich eine bessere Zukunft schaffen?



Wollen tun sie das schon, aber es kommt halt auf die Definition an, was eine bessere Zukunft ist. Ich habe im Institut eine echte Chance auf eine bessere Zukunft der Menschheit gesehen. Und man selber ist ja am Ende der Führer des Instituts, so kommt es größtenteils auf deine eigene Definition an. 



> Wollen sie die Weltherrschafft?



Sicherlich. Aber die Welt ist ziemlich groß. Mit der Herrschaft über das Commonwealth geht es los und die ist am Ende ja noch nicht vollständig gesichert. Ich meine, solange da immer noch allmögliches Mutantenviehzeug anarchistisch sein Unwesen treiben kann...



> Wollen die eine art Arche seine um die Welt wieder aufzubauen?



"Vater" sagte mehrmals, dass die einzige Chance der Menschheit auf ein gutes Leben im Untergrund ist. So gesehen ist es wohl geplant, mehrerer solcher "Archen" zu erbauen oder die vorhandene  "Arche" auszubauen. 



> Warum werden Menschen durch Synths ersetzt?



Damit man Macht bekommt. Tausche einen Menschen mit Einfluss gegen eine künstliche Imitation aus und du übernimmst seinen Einfluss.




> sind die Synths nun künstliche Lebewesen oder wirklich nur Maschinen?



Diese Frage muss jeder für sich selbst beantworten. Die Kämpfer der Rail Road glauben, dass sie mehr sind als nur Maschinen und ein Recht auf individuelle Selbstbestimmung haben. Für das Institut sind sie nur Maschinen und, insofern sie sich für Lebewesen mit eigenem Bewusstsein halten, defekte Maschinen. Ich teile da auf jeden Fall die Ansicht des Instituts. Ein Synth hat nicht mehr Rechte als mein Fernseher.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Dezember 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich teile da auf jeden Fall die Ansicht des Instituts. Ein Synth hat nicht mehr Rechte als mein Fernseher.



Wen wir als Menscheit so eine Ansicht wie Du sie hast dann auch haben sobald wir in der Realität ehnlich perfekte künstliche Lebewesen, wie die Synths des Instituts, fertigen können ist es auch nicht mehr weit bis zu einer Realität wie sie Battlestar Galactica zeichnet. 
Den letztlich dürfte nach der Logik dann auch ein Mensch nicht mehr Rechte als ein Fernsehr haben, weil was ist der Mensch im Endeffekt anderes als ein Fernsehr der aus biologischen Komponenten konstruiert ist und auch tausend Deffekte aufweisen kann?
Immerhin könnten wir eines Tages, mit einer noch besseren Beherrschung und einem noch besseren Verständnis der Genetik, sogar Menschen konstruieren, oder uns eine neue Definition von Mensch schaffen. Ist das dann soviel
was anderes als die Konstruktion eines synthetischen Lebewesens aus Metallen, Kunststoffen und Schaltkreisen?
Immerhin kann man auch einen Menschen heute schon auf gewisse Überzeugungen indoktrienieren, was einer gewissen Programierung nicht sehr unehnlich ist, mit einer gesteigerten Beherrschung der Genetik könnte man einen Menschen dann vermutlich sogar genauso programieren wie eine Maschine.

Wen also ein künstlich geschaffenes Lebewesen eigene Werte, Moralvorstellungen, Denkweisen und Gefühle entwickelt sehe ich jedenfalls keinen Grund warum es nicht die gleichen Rechte haben sollte wie ein biologischer Mensch, immerhin hat es ja dann auch die gleichen Empfindungen und wen ein Mensch die Maschine dann sogar nicht mehr von einer Maschine, im handeln, fühlen und denken, unterscheiden kann, warum soll sie dann immer noch weniger Rechte als er haben?
Alles andere ist im Grunde nur das Denken was wir als Menschheit schon mal mit der Sklaverei hatten, als wir auch der Meinung waren es gäbe Menschen die keine Rechte haben und die weniger Wert wären und wen sie sich nicht in ihr Schicksall fügen haben sie ihr leben verwirkt, weil sie "defekt" sind.
Oder ist ein schwarzafrikanischer Mensch nun weniger Mensch und hat daher weniger Rechte als ein kaukasischer Mensch, oder ein asiatischer Mensch, wie es mal der Fall war?

Von daher, nein, ich halte die Sichtweise des Instituts für grundlegend verkehrt und vor allem brandgefährlich. 
Die Railroad hat da schon recht, auch wen sie es am Ende mit ihrem Idealismus auch wieder übertreiben und daraus fast schon sowas wie einen religösen Kreuzzug machen.

*edit* Hah, jetzt wo ich darüber mal etwas mehr nachdenke, schon lustig wie Railroad und das Institut im handeln und ihren Ansichtsweisen doch gewisse Ehnlichkeiten zu Gläubigen des "einen wahren Gottes" und den Konzernen aus der TV-Serie Caprica aufweisen...
Wäre mal interessant ob die Ehnlichkeiten ganz bewust gewählt wurden.


----------



## Stueppi (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab jetzt mal noch ein paar Stunden weiter gespielt nach dem Ende, kommt es mir nur so vor oder passiert wirklich nichts mehr im Spiel? Es hieß doch man kann 400h Spielen ohne alles gesehen zu haben, aber die einzigen Quests die es noch gibt sind töte da alle Guhle, töte da alle Raider. 
Verglichen mit Skyrim ist das Spiel total leer und es gibt einfach ncihts mehr zu tun. Bei Skyrim hatte man wenigstens noch alle Gilden die eine Storyline hatten bei der jede für sich fast so lang war wie die Mainstory, aber bei F4 kommt einfach garnichts mehr.
Die Beziehungen zu den Begleitern kann man auch nicht lange motiviert ausbauen wenn man nur säuberungsquests grindet.

Und sagt mir bitte mal wie man diese Spoiler Klappe macht, unter erweitert gibt es nichts dazu.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Dezember 2015)

*Nightslaver* 



Ich halte es für ausgeschlossen, dass eine KI eigenes Bewusstsein entwickeln kann. Das ist eine Idee von Sci-Fi-Autoren, die zwar recht interessant ist, aber mit der Realität nie etwas zu tun haben wird. Es gibt eben futuristische Ideen, die halte ich für die reale Zukunft für extrem unwahrscheinlich. Zeitreisen in die Vergangenheit gehören zum Beispiel auch dazu. 

Es gibt ne Folge von Star Trek, da geht es darum, ob Commander Data persönliche Rechte hat oder das Eigentum von irgendjemandem ist. Ich fand die Folge höchst interessant und ich hätte ihm nach den ganzen Debatten in der Folge auch alle Rechte eines Menschen zugestanden. Aber das Ding ist, sowas wie Data wird es niemals geben. Und wenn doch, dann nehm ich alles zurück und spiel in Fallout 4 nochmal für die Rail Road.


----------



## Gripschi (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich denke ehr das eine AI nicht bewusst erschaffen wird. Es könnte durchaus dazu kommen durch Unbeaufsichtigen Betrieb


----------



## xenos1 (9. Dezember 2015)

Hätte ne kurze Frage. Und zwar habe ich vor ein paar Tagen bei Amazon Fallout 4 für den PC für 40€ gekauft (war runtergesetzt), das heute angekommen ist. Habe nun aber bei Amazon gesehen, dass es neben der "Uncut" Version, die ich hier habe, auch eine "Uncut AT-PEGI" Version gibt. Letztere ist 10€ teurer als der Standartpreis der Nicht-PEGI Version und dank des Angebots bei Amazon in meinem Fall sogar 20€ teurer. Ist bei den Versionen inhaltlich ein Unterschied? Beide sind doch uncut, warum also 10€ Unterschied? 

Gruß, David


----------



## Grestorn (9. Dezember 2015)

Amazon verkauft zu fast jedem Spiel eine Pegi Version. Manche wollen halt auf Nummer-Sicher gehen, und Amazon bietet alles an, was nachgefragt wird.

Inhaltlich sind die Versionen aber zu 100% identisch.


----------



## MfDoom (10. Dezember 2015)

Ist der Gore-Anteil denn noch so hoch wie bei Teil 3? Also Arme ab, Köpfe ab, alles in Zeitlupe und physikalisch berechnet ?


----------



## Rolk (10. Dezember 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ist der Gore-Anteil denn noch so hoch wie bei Teil 3? Also Arme ab, Köpfe ab, alles in Zeitlupe und physikalisch berechnet ?



Dürfte ähnlich sein. Wobei ich kaum noch mit VATS zocke, da bekommt man das nicht so mit.


----------



## MfDoom (10. Dezember 2015)

Der Artikel von Gestern wirft ja ein eher schlechtes Licht auf Fallout 4, hört sich so an als ob sie das Rollenspiel darin ganz schön vernachlässigt haben.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Dezember 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Der Artikel von Gestern wirft ja ein eher schlechtes Licht auf Fallout 4, hört sich so an als ob sie das Rollenspiel darin ganz schön vernachlässigt haben.


Ist auch so. Ich habe Fallout 3 geliebt und bin von vielen Dingen schwer enttäuscht:
Skill-System
Dialoge
Der einzige Weg ist meist zur Waffe zu greifen.
Die Kritik am Rollenspielaspekt ist meiner Meinung absolut gerechtfertigt. Es spielt sich ganz gut als Shooter, aber RPG? Nö, wenn ich ehrlich bin.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Dezember 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Der Artikel von Gestern wirft ja ein eher schlechtes Licht auf Fallout 4, hört sich so an als ob sie das Rollenspiel darin ganz schön vernachlässigt haben.



Kommt drauf an, wen du fragst. Video "Epilog: Fallout 4 und die Faszination der offenen Welt" zu Fallout 4 - 4Players.de


----------



## Leob12 (11. Dezember 2015)

Gibts eigentlich irgendeine Möglichkeit wie ich sowas reduzieren kann?

Geht jetzt nur um die komischen Treppen am rechten Bild. Dass sie bei viel Licht auftreten ist mir bewusst, und wäre es nur selten wärs mir egal, aber so will ich bei Tags nicht so richtig unterwegs sein da es nahezu ständig so aussieht. 

Das linke Bild ist meine spezielle "Dunkle-Materie Minecraft Garante", saugt alles auf was sich im Radius befindet xD
Aufgenommen hab ich das im Keller der Burg, falls jemand etwas ähnliches beobachtet hat. Aber bisher kam das nur dort vor. Leider waren die Garanten nötig, der Gegner da unten war ziemlich ätzend...


----------



## Thaurial (11. Dezember 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich irgendeine Möglichkeit wie ich sowas reduzieren kann?
> 
> Geht jetzt nur um die komischen Treppen am rechten Bild. Dass sie bei viel Licht auftreten ist mir bewusst, und wäre es nur selten wärs mir egal, aber so will ich bei Tags nicht so richtig unterwegs sein da es nahezu ständig so aussieht.
> 
> ...




Meinst Du jetzt Garanten oder Granaten? 

Also bei mir siehts da unten nich so aus


----------



## Leob12 (11. Dezember 2015)

Granaten natürlich^^ Ich hab wegen dem Gegner unten einige Male neu laden müssen. Einerseits weil ich ein paar Mal ins Grad gebissen habe, andererseits weil die Begleiterin mir 3x meine Impuls-Minen ausgelöst hat -.- 
Und der Grafikfehler trat bei den Granaten jedes Mal auf. Irgendwann hab ich dann die Screenshots gemacht xD


----------



## LOGIC (11. Dezember 2015)

Wie funktioniert der Lokale Anführer denn genau? Dachte sobald ich Lokaler Anführer bin kann ich einfach überall auf meine main Werkbank zugreifen....dem ist aber leider nicht so. habe gelesen dass man einen freien Bürger von A nach B schicken kann aber des ist doch schwachsinn ich will ja wenn dann auf alle Werkbänke zugreifen können


----------



## Leob12 (11. Dezember 2015)

Muss man nicht noch eine Handelsroute oder so einrichten? Dann kann man überall zugreifen, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Thaurial (11. Dezember 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Muss man nicht noch eine Handelsroute oder so einrichten? Dann kann man überall zugreifen, soweit ich weiß.


Genau - mit "V" in den Baumodus. Dann zu einem freien Siedler rennen und mit "Q" einer Versorgungsroute zuweisen. Dann hat man auch Zugriff auf die Ressourcen des "Ziels"


----------



## LOGIC (11. Dezember 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Muss man nicht noch eine Handelsroute oder so  einrichten? Dann kann man überall zugreifen, soweit ich weiß.





Thaurial schrieb:


> Genau - mit "V" in den Baumodus. Dann zu einem freien Siedler rennen und mit "Q" einer Versorgungsroute zuweisen. Dann hat man auch Zugriff auf die Ressourcen des "Ziels"



okay und wird dort nur eine route ausgewält z.b. Sanctuary - Burg oder kann man eins nach dem anderen verketten? Oder werden dann einfach mehr leute benötigt ?


----------



## Thaurial (11. Dezember 2015)

LOGIC schrieb:


> okay und wird dort nur eine route ausgewält z.b. Sanctuary - Burg oder kann man eins nach dem anderen verketten? Oder werden dann einfach mehr leute benötigt ?



Die Routen kann man sich dann auch auf der MAP anzeigen lassen. Bin ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher, ob man durch die verkettung zugriff auf alle Standorte hat


----------



## Bambusbar (11. Dezember 2015)

Wenn du z.b. in Sanctuary bist und da einen Siedler auswählst für die Versorgungsroute, dann hast du alle anderen Standorte zur Auswahl.

Es ist eigentlich am sinnvollsten von jeder Siedler jeweils einen Siedler zu einer zentralen Stelle zu schicken - z.b. die Burg oder eben Sanctuary.
So hast du an jedem Standort alles zur Verfügung und nur einen Siedler pro Siedlung dafür abgestellt.


----------



## Gripschi (11. Dezember 2015)

Soweit Ich weiß muss du von jeder Siedlung einen zur nächsten Absetzen.


----------



## PCIT (11. Dezember 2015)

Okay....kann mir mal jemand folgende Absurdität erklären....
Wie kann es sein, dass ein voll ausgebaut *Scharfschütze*ngewehr() eine Reichweite um ~215 hat aber eine *Impr*o-Pistole  auf 269 kommt??


----------



## LOGIC (12. Dezember 2015)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Die Routen kann man sich dann auch auf der MAP  anzeigen lassen. Bin ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher, ob man durch die  verkettung zugriff auf alle Standorte hat





Bambusbar schrieb:


> Wenn du z.b. in Sanctuary bist und da einen Siedler auswählst für die Versorgungsroute, dann hast du alle anderen Standorte zur Auswahl.
> 
> Es ist eigentlich am sinnvollsten von jeder Siedler jeweils einen Siedler zu einer zentralen Stelle zu schicken - z.b. die Burg oder eben Sanctuary.
> So hast du an jedem Standort alles zur Verfügung und nur einen Siedler pro Siedlung dafür abgestellt.



Okay super hab's verstanden  ist ja eigentlich auch logischer so, aber auch viel aufwendiger.


Habe heute gemerkt, dass man diese Sendemasten per Terminal aktivieren kann und dann bei jedem neue Radiosignale erscheinen, welche man nachgehen kann....sind zwar keine Quests die Starten aber immerhin sind ganz nette stories dahinter  Meistens Notfallsignale denen man hinterher gehen kann.


----------



## riedochs (14. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute,

gibt es einen Mod mit dem sich Kleidung craften lässt? Ich würde gerne meine Siedler entsprechend ihren Aufgaben kleiden.


----------



## Netter_Support (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe.

Habe mir vor einigen Tagen auch Fallout zugelegt. Habe davor noch kein Fallout gespielt, habe mich von guten Rezensionen und Ingame Inhalten überzeugen lassen.

Ich habs glaube ich solangsam raus, wo der Hase lang läuft, aber soganz bin ich noch nicht zufrieden. Ich mache stumpf die Quests die mir der Pipboy vorgibt. Hinlaufen, abmetzeln, plündern, nächste ....

Problem eins was mir dazu auffällt ist Munition. Wo gibt es Muni? Ich sammel immer von den Leichen die Munition, aber das reicht meistens gerade eben. 
Dann die Kleidung: Wo ist der unterschied zwischen die einzelnen Kleidungsstücken, Raider, Leder, blabla?
Equipment: Was brauche ich was kann ich liegen lassen, bzw abwerfen? Kleidungsstücke, brauche ich die öfter?
Unterschied zwischen WAH und RAD.

ich habe öfter schon davon gelesen, Siedlungen zu bauen, oder in der Werkstatt sachen zu schaffen. Wie was wo? Ich erkenn da keinen roten Faden.


----------



## PCIT (15. Dezember 2015)

> Problem eins was mir dazu auffällt ist Munition. Wo gibt es Muni? Ich sammel immer von den Leichen die Munition, aber das reicht meistens gerade eben.


Muni findest du bei NPCs, in Munitonsbehältern, Kisten oder kannst es kaufen



> Dann die Kleidung: Wo ist der unterschied zwischen die einzelnen Kleidungsstücken, Raider, Leder, blabla?


Grob kann man sagen: Am schlechtesten ist Raider, dann Leder, dann Metall, dann Kampf.
Aber: Alle Rüstungen können auch immer verbessert werden, btw. schon verbessert sein. Es wird aber im Pip-Boy mit ++ oder -- angezeigt, ob das neue Kleidungstück besser ist als das aktuell Ausgerüstete.



> Equipment: Was brauche ich was kann ich liegen lassen, bzw abwerfen? Kleidungsstücke, brauche ich die öfter?


Da Rüstung und Waffen nicht kaputt gehen, kannst du im Prinzip alles was du schon hast wegwerfen oder verkaufen.



> Unterschied zwischen WAH und RAD.


WAH ist eine der Grundstats, genau wie Stärke oder Intelligenz.  Kannst du ganz normal leveln und dann Perks damit freischalten.
RAD ist deine Strahlendosis und der rote Balken in deiner Lebensanzeige.



> ich habe öfter schon davon gelesen, Siedlungen zu bauen, oder in der Werkstatt sachen zu schaffen. Wie was wo? Ich erkenn da keinen roten Faden.


Wenn du bei Siedlungen so eine rote Werkbank entdeckst, dann kannst du da das Menü aufrufen und verschiedene Sachen bauen.
Am besten du machst den ersten Quest mit Preston Garvey und folgst ihm zurück nach Sanctuary, das ist im Grunde ein Werkbau-Tutorial und erklärt alles.


----------



## Rolk (15. Dezember 2015)

Netter_Support schrieb:


> Problem eins was mir dazu auffällt ist Munition. Wo gibt es Muni? Ich sammel immer von den Leichen die Munition, aber das reicht meistens gerade eben.



Muntion findet sich ausserdem in Kisten, diversen Möbeln, manchmal liegt sie auch einfach frei irgendwo herum.



> Dann die Kleidung: Wo ist der unterschied zwischen die einzelnen Kleidungsstücken, Raider, Leder, blabla?



Unterschiede gibts in Optik und natürlich bei den Schutzwerten. Ab und zu gibts auch noch nette Bonis wie z.B. Glück +1.



> Equipment: Was brauche ich was kann ich liegen lassen, bzw abwerfen? Kleidungsstücke, brauche ich die öfter?



Im Prinzip kann man alles gebrauchen. Was man nicht selber nutzt kann man zerlegen und die Grundstoffe anderweitig verbauen.



> Unterschied zwischen WAH und RAD.



WAH=Warnehmung
RAD= Radioaktivität die dir nach und nach deinen Gesundheitsbalken blockiert.



> ich habe öfter schon davon gelesen, Siedlungen zu bauen, oder in der Werkstatt sachen zu schaffen. Wie was wo? Ich erkenn da keinen roten Faden.


Bist du schon früh im Spiel den Minuteman begegnet? Wenn du deren Quests machst sollte sich das eigentlich klären.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Dezember 2015)

Netter_Support schrieb:


> Problem eins was mir dazu auffällt ist Munition. Wo gibt es Muni? Ich sammel immer von den Leichen die Munition, aber das reicht meistens gerade eben.



Wo du sie findest wurde ja im Grunde schon 2 mag gesagt. Eigentlich findest du Munition überall, bei NPCs die du tötest, in jeglichen Kisten, Möbeln, Schränken usw, sowie bei Händlern in Siedlungen, wo du sie gegen Kronkorken kaufen kannst).

Davon ab, wen du mit der Munition Probleme hast empfiehlt es sich evt. mehr als eine Waffe zu nutzen. Wechsele die Waffe öfter, nutze die Waffen wo du am meisten Munition für hast, darüber hinaus benutze den VATS Modus, auch das spart meist Munition.
Ansonsten kannst du die Zahl der Munition die du findest auch noch durch den Perk Glücksritter (glaube der war es?) steigern. Der Perk sorgt dafür das du in jeglichen Kisten, Schränken, ect. mehr Kronkorken und Munition findest als normal.



Netter_Support schrieb:


> Dann die Kleidung: Wo ist der unterschied zwischen die einzelnen Kleidungsstücken, Raider, Leder, blabla?



Die Unterschiede liegen in der Höhe der Werte. Aufsteigend sind das von der mit den niedrigsten zur hösten Raider -> Leder -> Metal -> Kampfrüstung -> Synthrüstung.
Neben diesen Rüstung gibt es noch verschiedene Kleidungsstücke die noch nette Boni bieten, wie höheres Charisma (Smoking, Sonntagskleid), oder besonders hohen Schutz gegen Strahlung (Strahlenschutzanzug).
Manche Kleidungstücke, wie den Vaultanzug, oder die Militäruniform, kannst du auch unter Rüstungen traggen, andere wie den Strahlenschutzanzug, nicht.



Netter_Support schrieb:


> Equipment: Was brauche ich was kann ich liegen lassen, bzw abwerfen? Kleidungsstücke, brauche ich die öfter?



Im Grunde kann man in Fallout 4 alles gebrauchten, was man nicht unmittelbar selbst braucht kann man an Werkbänken zerlegen um Material für den Siedlungsbau, oder die Reperatur der Powerrüstung zu gewinnen.



Netter_Support schrieb:


> Unterschied zwischen WAH und RAD.



Wurde im Grunde auch bereits gesagt, WAH ist die Abkürzung für eines der Attribute Wahrnehmung, RAD steht für Radiation, also Strahlung und gibt an wie stark dein Charakter verstrahlt ist.



Netter_Support schrieb:


> ich habe öfter schon davon gelesen, Siedlungen zu bauen, oder in der Werkstatt sachen zu schaffen. Wie was wo? Ich erkenn da keinen roten Faden.



Folge der Hauptquest die führt dich in die erste größere Ortschaft hinter der Red Rocket Tankstelle nahe der Startposition in Sanctuary Hills. Dort triffst du auf die Minuteman, im Rahmen der weiteren Quests mit ihnen wird dir auch genauer erklärt wie die Geschichte mit den Siedlungen usw. funktionieren.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Dezember 2015)

Heute war die Glowing Sea dran. War das erste Mal dass ich wirklich begeistert war von einer Location. 
Die Schauplätze dort waren auch stimmig. 
Die Radskorpione und Redwidow Bloodbugs nerven aber. Die Todeskrallen sind kein Problem gewesen, sahen aber gut aus in der Entfernung. Die Strahlung auch nicht, hab meine T60b zu T60c mit Lead Plates Mod ausgebaut. Mit 1650 Strahlungsresistenz konnte ich dort gemütlich herumlatschen. 
Wirklich eine "tolle" Gegend, vor allem mit den Blitzen im Hintergrund.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Dezember 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Heute war die Glowing Sea dran. War das erste Mal dass ich wirklich begeistert war von einer Location.



Und es wird dann nach aller Vorraussicht auch das letzte mal gewesen sein, weil mehr Locations dieser Art gibt es nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Dezember 2015)

Braucht ja nicht genauso sein, einfach nur schöne Locations. 
Die nächstbeste war das Raider-Lager auf den gesunkenen Schiffen. Der Rest eher so meh, bleibt halt nicht in Erinnerung.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (19. Dezember 2015)

Hi, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich so cleane Kamerafahrten, also ohne HUD usw. realisieren kann ?

*Edit:* Habs durch Zufall entdeckt, geht über die Konsole.


----------



## orca113 (21. Dezember 2015)

Habe das Game jetzt seit einigen Tagen. Es geht so, ich habe mir mehr versprochen. Aber es ist in Ordnung.

Was gar nicht geht ist, das ich Abstürze habe die so heftig sind das ich den PC neu starten muss mit der Reset Taste.

Mir ist das bei Fallout 4 nun schon drei mal passiert. Plötzlich friert das Spiel ein und nichts mehr geht. Kein Strg Alt Entf. und nichts mehr.

So ein Mist. Wird an dem Game nochmal gepatcht oder kann man das abschreiben?

Mein System Läuft einwandfrei. Kein Spiel und nichts stürzt mir ab. Nur FO4


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Dezember 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Habe das Game jetzt seit einigen Tagen. Es geht so, ich habe mir mehr versprochen. Aber es ist in Ordnung.
> 
> Was gar nicht geht ist, das ich Abstürze habe die so heftig sind das ich den PC neu starten muss mit der Reset Taste.
> 
> ...



Hmm, bei mir ist Fallout 4 nie abgestürzt. Wäre mir da nicht so sicher ob es nicht doch an deinem System liegt?
Mir ist auch nicht bekannt das andere Leute großartig Probleme mit der Stabilität von F4 hätten.


----------



## Rolk (21. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir läufts auch zu 100% stabil. Nicht einen Absturz gehabt.


----------



## orca113 (21. Dezember 2015)

Nein ich bin mal so frei und sage es liegt nicht am System.


----------



## pain474 (22. Dezember 2015)

Dann installier mal neu. Ich hatte auch noch nie einen Absturz. Oder check mal deine Grafikkarten-Treiber.


----------



## Rolk (22. Dezember 2015)

Mit welchen Kopfbedeckungen seid ihr im Ödland unterwegs? Ich habe schon seit Ewigkeiten einen lumpigen Filzhut mit Glück +1 auf der Birne und Frage mich ob da noch etwas besseres kommt, jetzt wo ich soweit bin Kleidung auspanzern zu können.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Dezember 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Mit welchen Kopfbedeckungen seid ihr im Ödland unterwegs? Ich habe schon seit Ewigkeiten einen lumpigen Filzhut mit Glück +1 auf der Birne und Frage mich ob da noch etwas besseres kommt, jetzt wo ich soweit bin Kleidung auspanzern zu können.



Wesentlich was besseres? Nein wirst du nicht mehr bekommen, nur noch 1-2 Kopfbedeckungen mit anderen Stats vieleicht.
Was die Auswahl an Items angeht bietet das Spiel meiner Meinung nach nicht besonders viel Auswahl, 5 normale Rüstungen, etwa 10 - 15 unterschiedliche Kleidungsstücke und 10 unterschiedliche Kopfbedeckungen, sowie 5 Powerrüstungen.
Alles äußerst überschaubar.
Sorgt auch dafür das dass Item sammeln recht schnell nicht mehr besonders motiviert weil man im Grunde nichts neues mehr findet.

Was deine Frage angeht, ich bin recht lange mit einem Armeehelm rumgelaufen +5 Physischer Schutz +5 Energieschutz, hab aber irgendwann keine Kopfbedeckung mehr benutzt, weil es nicht zur Kampfrüstung passte und die  5 Schutz mehr einfach keinen Unterschied gemacht haben wen man sowieso die ganze Zeit in einer Powerrüstung rumläuft. Ist da wie ein Tropfen Regen in der Wüste, man merkt einfach nicht das er gefallen ist.


----------



## Rolk (22. Dezember 2015)

Die normalen Rüstungen und Powerrüstungen reichen mir eigentlich, angesichts legendärer Exemplare und der Möglichkeit alles unterschiedlich pimpen zu können. Zumindest fürs erste mal durchspielen. Falls ich mir das Spiel in ein oder zwei Jahren mit umfangreichen Mods noch einmal gebe sieht die Sache warscheinlich anderst aus. 
Normale Klamotten könnte es aber wirklich mehr geben. Ich glaube es gibt noch eine Kapitänsmütze mit irgendeinem Boni +2. Kann es sein das die Kapitänsmütze die einzige Kopfbedeckung ist die +2 gibt?


----------



## tandel (22. Dezember 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wesentlich was besseres? Nein wirst du nicht mehr bekommen, nur noch 1-2 Kopfbedeckungen mit anderen Stats vieleicht.
> Was die Auswahl an Items angeht bietet das Spiel meiner Meinung nach nicht besonders viel Auswahl, 5 normale Rüstungen, etwa 10 - 15 unterschiedliche Kleidungsstücke und 10 unterschiedliche Kopfbedeckungen, sowie 5 Powerrüstungen.
> Alles äußerst überschaubar.
> Sorgt auch dafür das dass Item sammeln recht schnell nicht mehr besonders motiviert weil man im Grunde nichts neues mehr findet.



Witzig wie unterschiedlich man das sehen kann. Ich habe unzählige Varianten an Rüstungssets (dunkel, leicht, mittel, schwer) und an die 50 unterschiedliche Powerrüstungskombinationen. Durch die neuen Lackierungsmods komme ich kaum nach neue Rüstungen zu kaufen.
Ok, das sind alles Varianten, aber Spaß macht mir das trotzdem meine Lager vollzupacken mit Zeug.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Dezember 2015)

tandel schrieb:


> Witzig wie unterschiedlich man das sehen kann. Ich habe unzählige Varianten an Rüstungssets (dunkel, leicht, mittel, schwer) und an die 50 unterschiedliche Powerrüstungskombinationen. Durch die neuen Lackierungsmods komme ich kaum nach neue Rüstungen zu kaufen.
> Ok, das sind alles Varianten, aber Spaß macht mir das trotzdem meine Lager vollzupacken mit Zeug.



Naja, nur weil etwas eine andere Farbe hat ist es noch lange nichts anderes. Wen ich in der Realität auchdie gleiche Sorte Gabel mit einer anderen Farbe als eigenen Gegenstand betachten wollte könnte ich auch sagen ich habe 256.000 unterschiedliche  Gegenstände weil alle eine andere Farbe haben, am Ende bleibt es trotzdem aber nur eines Sorte Gabeln in 256.000 unterschiedlichen Farben, die aber in Form, Beschaffenheit, Zweck und Eigenschaften gleich sind. 

Nicht anders ist es halt bei den Items in Fallout 4. Nur weil es die gleiche Lederrüstung mit 50 Farben gibt ändert das nichts an den Werten die sie hat und gezielt auf bestimmte "legendäre" Stats spielen kann man auch nicht, da es nur absolut random dropt.
Am Ende also habe ich somit nur 5 Sorten Rüstungen mit unterschiedlichen, verlässlich erspielbaren Eigenschaften, sowie vieleicht 15 Kleidungsstücke mit unterschiedlichen Stats. Alles andere Ist Zufall, oder nur Varianz, und oft auch ehr nice to have als must have. 

Außerdem, es gibt nur wenige Eigenschaften / Upgrades auf den Rüstungen / Waffen die wirklich nützlich sind, der Rest ist ehr Lückbüßer. Betachtet man das bleiben bei den beworbenen 150.000 Waffenkombinationen am Ende, bei genauer Betachtung, grade mal vieleicht 80 übrig die überhaupt Sinn machen.


----------



## tandel (22. Dezember 2015)

In der realen Welt hat meine Frau auch drei gleiche Paar Schuhe in drei Farben. Erzähl ihr mal, dass sie eigentlich nur ein Paar braucht 
Aber ja, es sind halt Varianten wobei diese durch unterschiedliche Ausstattung durchaus auch unterschiedliche Eigenschaften haben (Schalldämpfer, Aufklärungsfernrohr, Kaliber, etc.)

Wer noch mehr will, der muss auf die offiziellen Modtools warten. Dann dauert es bestimmt nicht lange bis alle Waffen aus New Vegas inkl. DLCs portiert werden.

Echte neue Kleidungsstücke (also nicht nur Farbvarianten bzw. Texturen) gibt es bereits als Standalone, diese gehen allerdings allesamt in die "Adult" Richtung.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Dezember 2015)

tandel schrieb:


> In der realen Welt hat meine Frau auch drei gleiche Paar Schuhe in drei Farben. Erzähl ihr mal, dass sie eigentlich nur ein Paar braucht



Das zwecklos, wen Frauen in einer Sache kreativ sind, dann darin dir die ausgefallensten Gründe zu konstruieren können warum sie eben doch 3 mal das gleiche paar Schuhe brauchen.


----------



## Miieep (23. Dezember 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Mit welchen Kopfbedeckungen seid ihr im Ödland unterwegs? Ich habe schon seit Ewigkeiten einen lumpigen Filzhut mit Glück +1 auf der Birne und Frage mich ob da noch etwas besseres kommt, jetzt wo ich soweit bin Kleidung auspanzern zu können.



Ehrlich gesagt trage ich nie eine Kopfbedeckung bei Fallout - die Helme usw. sehen alle nicht sehr gut aus. Mir ist die Optik anscheinend dann doch wichtiger als der Rüstungswert


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Dezember 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Mit welchen Kopfbedeckungen seid ihr im Ödland unterwegs?


Boone's 1st Recon Beret.


----------



## Rolk (23. Dezember 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Boone's 1st Recon Beret.



Irgendwie war mir klar das so etwas noch kommt. Das war New Vegas, oder?


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Dezember 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Irgendwie war mir klar das so etwas noch kommt. Das war New Vegas, oder?


Klaro. Dazu noch Dr. Mobius' glasses. 
Oder den Rebreather für Unterwasseratmung.


----------



## Leob12 (25. Dezember 2015)

Irgendwie fehlt mir grad völlig die Motivation fürs Ödland. Hab aber erst 50 Stunden gespielt und hab Glowing Sea abgeschlossen.


----------



## Metalic (25. Dezember 2015)

Die fehlt mir bei Fallout 4 seit Anfang an. Keine Ahnung, das Spiel reizt mich so gar nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (25. Dezember 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Die fehlt mir bei Fallout 4 seit Anfang an. Keine Ahnung, das Spiel reizt mich so gar nicht.


Jo irgendwie ist es völlig anders als bei Skyrim oder Falloit 3. Irgendwie ist alles so platt und eintönig. 
Das einzige was mich motiviert, sind die Waffen und Rüstungsmodifikationen. Aber auch da wurde es bei mir schon weniger. Summa summarum ist Fallout 4 für mich eine Enttäuschung.


----------



## Rolk (26. Dezember 2015)

Gibt es einen Geheimtipp wo man grössere Mengen Beton finden kann? Vielleicht ein Händler?

Habe praktisch meinen gesamten Bestand bei der reparatur der Burg verbraucht.


----------



## Gripschi (26. Dezember 2015)

Bei Graygarden zum zerlegen und paar bei the Dig.

Sonst Augen offen halten


----------



## D0pefish (26. Dezember 2015)

Ich nähere mich 7 Spieltagen und Level 73 bei gegenwärtig schwer bis sehr schwer. Zuerst wollte ich einen "stable"-Durchgang ohne Mods machen und erst in ein, zwei Jahren pimpen aber ich konnte mich nicht zurückhalten.
Falls es jemanden interessiert, die Liste meiner jetzigen Nexus-Client-Plugins.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mich mit allen Parteien gut gestellt und stehe am Scheideweg zu einer Runde Anno oder ein par Leuten unverdient die Kerze auszublasen, falls es kein vernünftiges Weiterkommen mehr gibt. Das Gespamme mit redundanten Minute Man Siedlungs-Quest geht irgendwann auf den Zeiger. Da sollte man noch etwas finales oder einfach einen Shut up!-Schalter einbauen.


----------



## TollerHecht (26. Dezember 2015)

Wie siehts mittlerweile eigentlich mit sli support aus?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Dezember 2015)

Fröhliche Weihnacht wünsche ich allen Ödländer und viele Kronkorken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (29. Dezember 2015)

also ich spiele jetzt mit 80-144fps je nach situation... kp warum hat sich von einen tag aufn anderen plötzlich von selbst unlocked... vorher max 60 fps (ruckelei ohne ende dank meienr empfindlichkeit-.-) und dann gings plötzlich mit 80-144fps...
und ich muss sagen ich stelle keinerlei veränderung mit  144fps gegenjüber 80 oder 40 fest (hab testweise per framelimiter auf 40gesetzt) auser das es abartig ruckelte....
also entweder wurde das gelöst oder ich ahb absolut kp warum es so ist wies ist^^ aber ich halte konstant meine min 80fps die ich rbauche... find ich super^^


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Januar 2016)

Ma ne gtage kennt wer ne Lösung für das folgende Problem?
Mache grad zum leveln nebenquests beid er Stählernen Bruderschaft. SO ältester Maxson will das ich mit dem Vertibird mich abholen lasse indem ich die signalgranate nutze. So habe das gemacht, bekomme den gleichen text wieder. Nochmal von sanctuary hilss versucht... wieder nicht...
es ist ja auch keine mision oder so, sondern irgendwie die vorbereitung darauf.
Das erscheint mir noch immer jedes mal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weis wer was ich machen muss damit der mist erfüllt ist und ich die misionen weitermachen kann?


----------



## ein_schelm (3. Januar 2016)

So... hab den kleinen Rabatt der Weihnachtsaktion mitgenommen und mir Fallout 4 geholt. Auch weil das Game extrem gehypt wurde.
Ich muss sagen ich bin enttäuscht von diesem Spiel!

Während mich The Witcher 3 schon in den ersten Spielminuten fesseln konnte, lässt mich Fallout 4 gänzlich kalt.

Dabei würde ich selbst zu gerne wissen warum das so ist?

Vermutlich liegt es am fehlenden roten Faden. Nach dem netten auftankt wird man schnell in die Welt entlassen. Man soll den Sohnemann suchen aber schon wenige Minuten später scheint das nicht mehr Thema zu sein. Man soll jetzt irgendwelche Papnasen töten die die Überlebenden terrorisieren... Die Inszenierung der Geschichte beschränkt sich auf einfache Dialoge und einem klassischen Questdesign vom Kaliber: töte dies, sammle das. Wer wissen will wie man gute Geschichten erzählt und die Leute dazu Motiviert, Quests zu machen. Der muss The Witcher 3 mit Fallout 4 vergleichen. 

Der eine Titel bietet eine Cineastische Erzählung und schickt den Spieler auf Abenteuer und der andere Titel kommt mit einem klassischen und altbackenen Questdesign daher. 
Noch nie wurden die Unterschiede zwischen diesen beiden Arten, Geschichten zu erzählen, so deutlich.

Wer jetzt sagt das Fallout 4 alleine durch seine Welt besticht. Warum? Warum soll nicht beides gehen?
Die Welt von The Witcher 3 ist unglaublich Atmosphärisch und Detailreich und durch die brillant erzählten Geschichten ist man in der Welt sofort drin! In Fallout 4 wird man hier alleine gelassen. Man stößt zu schnell an grenzen die man nicht klar genug erkennt. Vor allem ärgert mich das Inventar. Was brauch ich jetzt? Warum ist mein Inventar schon wieder voll obwohl ich vor 5 Minuten 6 Schrotflinten abgelegt habe? Wo kann ich den Schrott verwerten? Was wird später noch wichtig? 
Und dann ist da noch das bescheuerte Interface. Oh mein Gott! Welcher Affe hat sich diese Steuerung ausgedacht? 

Meiner Meinung nach ist The Witcher 3 klar das Beste Rollenspiel 2015 und als Referenz zu sehen, wie ein (Rollen-)Spiel Geschichten zu erzählen hat.


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. Januar 2016)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit der Bearbeitung von .dds-Files und kann vielleicht ein Programm empfehlen womit man die öffnen, bearbeiten und auch wieder speichern kann?


----------



## Wild Thing (6. Januar 2016)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> So... hab den kleinen Rabatt der Weihnachtsaktion mitgenommen und mir Fallout 4 geholt. Auch weil das Game extrem gehypt wurde.
> Ich muss sagen ich bin enttäuscht von diesem Spiel!
> 
> Während mich The Witcher 3 schon in den ersten Spielminuten fesseln konnte, lässt mich Fallout 4 gänzlich kalt.
> ...


Fallout 4 braucht Zeit! Ich hatte mich anfangs auch schwer getan und wollte sogar aufhören, aber nach ein paar Stunden hat es mir echt spaß gemacht und ich bin froh das ich nicht damit aufgehört habe...


----------



## ein_schelm (6. Januar 2016)

Jab jetzt doch schon einige Stunden in Fallout verbracht. Zu meinen Kritikpunkten steh ich noch immer. Die Story ist bis jetzt wenig Spannend und nachvollziehbar.
Gefühlte 50% des Spiels verbringe ich in Menüs, misste aus und bin auf der Suche nach meinen verschwundenen Begleitern.

Das Siedlungssystem ist auch eher unbefriedigend für mich. Ich merke das es irgendwie wichtig sein kann, anständige Siedlungen hochzuziehen aber die Steuerung fühlt sich wirklich fummelig an. 
Und wie statte ich die Behausungen aus? Die Siedler sind wohl schon zufrieden wenn sie ein Bett haben. Was ist mit Küche, Bad? Sind die Siedler glücklicher wenn die Glotze läuft oder sie sich auf ein Sofa nieder lassen können? Warum sollte man all diese Dinge bauen, wenn sie nicht genutzt werden? Im Grunde sind direkt nur die Werkbänke nützlich - wenn man eine "Wirtschaft" aufbauen will, muss man einige Dinge mehr beachten. Aber wie schon gesagt, der Spaß wird durch die fummelei recht stark behindert.

Was wirklich herausragend ist, ist die Atmosphäre.


----------



## Wild Thing (11. Januar 2016)

Ich habe es jetzt in Sanctuary Hills auf 22 Bewohner gebracht, und 8 Versorgungsrouten die von da aus starten...


----------



## padme (27. Januar 2016)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Was wirklich herausragend ist, ist die Atmosphäre.



Hallo, deine Kritik ist durchaus berechtigt, ich spiele Witcher 3 und Fallout 4 parallel, und eigentlich sollte man es vermeiden, beide Spiele miteinander zu vergleichen. 
Wenn ich Lust habe mit Gamepad durch die Welt zu reiten, ne Runde Qwint zu spielen, paar Quest zu erledigen, dann wirds Witcher3, bei Fallout 4 ist es düster, unfreundlich und die Welt ist erstmal abweisend, weil dir alles an die Gurgel will.
Ich würd den 4. Teil eher mit Fallout New Vegas und dem 3. Teil vergleichen, beide Spiele zocke ich gerne, aber direkt vergleichen würde ich Sie eigentlich nicht.
Hab Fallout 4 mit Gamepad angefangen, bin aber mittlerweile bei Maus und Tastatur gelandet, in der Ego Ansicht lässt es sich wirklich wie ein waschechter Shooter spielen. 

Ich hab aber auch ein Problem, warum ich hier eigentlich schreiben wollte, ich habe die Quest, Säuberung des Commonwelth, Breakheart Ufer abgeschlossen, aber wenn ich zu der Stählernen Bruderschaft zurückkehre, fragt er mich, ob ich nicht noch was zu tun hätte. Hatte gehofft, das letzte Update würde es beheben, leider aber nicht.
Im Dorf lebt keiner mehr von den Supermutanten, weiss nicht zufällig einer woran es liegt?


----------



## Rolk (27. Januar 2016)

Was steht denn im Pipboy zu Quest? Abgeschlossen oder nicht? Vielleicht hast du ja doch irgendein Kellerloch übersehen?


----------



## padme (29. Januar 2016)

Im PipBoy wird mir die Quest als abgeschlossen angezeigt. Ich hab auch schon das ganze Gebiet abgegrast, ob ich etwas vergessen habe. Finde aber nix.
Wenn ich dann zur Bruderschaft gehe, fragt er mich nur, ob ich nicht noch was zu tun habe?
Naja hätte ja sein können, das wer das Problem kennt, im Grunde geht es ja auch nur um eine Nebenquest für ein bissal XP.


----------



## verfelixt (1. Februar 2016)

Moin Leute, wollte deswegen jetzt nicht extra ein eigenes Thema aufmachen. Ich will ganz gerne mein Fallout modden,  davor möchte ich aber doch zur sicherheit ein Backup meines Spielstandes machen. Das Problem: Ich kann den My Games Ordner nicht finden. Steam ist auf einer anderen Festplatte installiert, die Bibliotheken auch. Hat von euch jemand eine Idee wo der Ordner hin verschwunden ist?

LG Felix


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Februar 2016)

Der Crimson 16.1.1 hebt die Fps etwas an:

Fallout 4 Patch 1.3: Benchmarks mit neuen Treibern - ComputerBase


----------



## AndroidJunky (3. Februar 2016)

Ohne Witz.
Bei mir ruckelt Fallout 4 so dermaßen. Alles auf"mittel" gestellt, aber 1920x1080P eingestellt.  Der Rest steht auf mittel.

i5 3570 (non k)
GTX 760
8GB DDR3 (1600)
600w Netzteil

Das Spiel ist auf einer HDD installiert.

Ich habe im Durchschnitt in der Stadt 40-50FPS. Auf dem Lande 25-35 FPS... 

Warum läuft das so kacke?


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Februar 2016)

kp arbeitsspeicher ausgelastet?
hab fallout länger nimmer laufn gehabt, kp mehr wie viels braucht...
auserdem ist deine 760 nicht unbedingt die highendkarte... nen gpu upgrade dürfte definitv helfen wenns nicht am RAM liegt


----------



## Rolk (4. Februar 2016)

In der Stadt läuft es flüssiger als auf dem Land? Normalerweise ist es umgekehrt...


----------



## uka (4. Februar 2016)

Vollbildmodus eingestellt? Bei mir lief es nach dem Patch (1440p@ultra) auch miserabel - dann hab ich von Vollbildfenster auf Vollbild gestellt und nun ist es wie vorher.


----------



## AndroidJunky (5. Februar 2016)

Hey Leute,
ich könnte mir eine GTX 960 4GB kaufen und dazu auch eine SSD, wo dann Fallout 4 drauf installiert wird.
Ja, in der Stadt läuft es bei mir am flüssigsten und auf dem Lande ruckelt es wie sau. Dort wo die Satelittenschüsseln stehen, mit den vielen Mutanten, da ruckelt es richtig heftig. (15-20FPS)
Ich kan so einfach nicht weiter zocken. Tut mir leid.

Das mit dem Vollbild habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, aber werde es mal testet. 
Danke


----------



## Leob12 (5. Februar 2016)

Welche CpU ist verbaut? Sichtweite reduzieren wäre eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## AndroidJunky (5. Februar 2016)

i5 3570
Der läuft auf 3,4Ghz
Vllt ne GTX 970 dazu?


----------



## Viking30k (7. Februar 2016)

Habe das Spiel auch ewig nicht mehr angefasst was mich stört sind diese Ewigen Siedlungsquests  die Angriffe auf Siedlungen und das Third Person stottern beim Laufen usw. das anscheinend mehrere Leute haben.

fps mäsig kann ich mich kaum beschweren nur wen ich auf einem Hochhaus stehe gehts auf 30fps runter liegt aber wohl daran das ich alles auf Max habe 1440p Auflösung und ein paar HD Texturen mods drauf habe^^


----------



## padme (13. Februar 2016)

AndroidJunky schrieb:


> i5 3570
> Der läuft auf 3,4Ghz
> Vllt ne GTX 970 dazu?



Mit ner 970 fahr ich bei dem Spiel ganz gut. Selbst die neuen Waffeneffekte haben keinen negativen Einfluss auf die Performance, steht bei 60Fps durchgehend.
Das einzige was die Karte nicht mag, sind die .ini Mods wie erweiterte Sichtweite, dichteres Grass usw. was PCGH hier zu Beginn einmal vorgestellt hat, dann gehen die FPS auch bis auf 30 runter.
Lass ich die .ini Tweaks weg, läuft es geschmeidig.


----------



## Laggy.NET (16. Februar 2016)

Verdammt, das kann doch wirklich nicht wahr sein, aber für mich scheint Fallout 4 zumindest handwerklich ein absolut miserables Spieldesign zu haben.

Ich hab jetzt ca. 15 Stunden damit verbracht, den Einstig zu machen und die Basics zu verstehen (zur Info, ich habe zuvor auch Oblivion, Skyrim, Fallout 3 sowie New Vegas gespielt)
Aber Fallout 4 ist einfach komplett anders. Ich brauche teilweise Ewigkeiten, um die Mechaniken zu verstehen, man muss so unfassbar viel durchprobieren und überprüfen und überhaupt fehlt dem Game ein roter Faden. 

Das fing ja schon an, als ich das Dorf mit Essen versorgen sollte. Klar, man muss anderes Essen ernten, um es dann selbst anpflanzen zu können. Dabei ist aber nicht ersichtlich, wo ich das herbekomme und selbst wenn man mal was zu Essen gefunden hat, z.B. von einem Strauch, dann heißt das trotzdem nicht, dass es auch jener Samen ist, den man anpflanzen kann. Es gibt halt auch Dinge, die man in der Wildnis erntet, aber nicht selbst anpflanzen darf. Dazu gibts aber keinerlei Infos. Also Try and Error.

Das selbe mit den unfassbar umständlichen Menüs. Warum muss ich erst jede Waffenmod per Maus markieren, um anhand des "Montieren" Buttons zu sehen, dass ich sie schon mal gebaut habe? Und warum sehe ich nicht schon im PibBoy, welche Mods an einer Waffe montiert sind, um sie ggf. vorm Verkauf zu entfernen?

Das sind zwar nur Banalitäten, über die man relativ schnell hinweg kommt und sollen nur als Beispiele dienen aber solche Stolpersteine ziehen sichs durchs komplette Spiel und betreffen einfach ALLES. Das Spiel ist so unfassbar mühsam zu spielen, sowas hab ich nach knapp 150 Games in meinem Steam Account noch kein einziges Mal erlebt. Die meiste Zeit bin ich eigentlich nur dabei, die Unzulänglichkeiten des Spiels "abzuarbeiten" anstatt den Content zu genießen.

Das Game ist imho frustrierender, als Dark Souls 1 und 2 zusammen und das ist keine Übertreibung.


Hinzu kommt dann auch noch das Kampfsystem. Ich weiß nicht genau, was ich falsch mache, aber wenn ich z.B. in der Quest "Be my Valentine" die Todesschützen erledigen will, dann mache ich einfach VIEL zu wenig Schaden, obwohl ich diverse Anfangswaffen auch direkt aufgerüstet habe (hab schlicht und einfach noch nichts deutlich besseres gefunden) Tatsache ist, dass selbst Kopftreffer aus 3 Metern Entfernung nur 1/3 Lebensenergie abziehen. Schaffe ich den Kill im VATS nicht, regeneriert sich die Lebensenergie der Gegner sofort wieder. 

Nach 3-4 Toden hab ichs dann natürlich auch geschafft, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich für 4-5 Standardgegner meinen halben Vorrat an Nahrung, den ich zuvor extra gekocht habe verbrauchen soll, nur um dann 5 Minuten später auf die nächste Welle von Gegnern zu treffen.

Soweit so gut, nächstes Thema Nebenquests. Soweit ich weiß skalierten die Gegner in den anderen bethesda Games immer mit oder man wusste zumindest sehr schnell, ob das Level zu hoch war oder nicht. In Fallout 4: Nebenquest "Der Erste Schritt". OK, Anreise: erstmal wurde ich zwei mal getötet. Von High Level Gegnern, die einfach aus dem Nichts auftauchten. OK, kann passieren. Insgesamt 10 minuten umsonst + 5 minuten Fußweg für die erfolgreiche Anreise, diesmal mit quicksaves. Corvega Anlage außen Gesäubert, kein Problem, alles gelootet, sagen wir, weitere 5-10 Minuten. 
Betrete Corvega Anlage. OK, alles ruhig. Mache im Schleichmodus einen Schritt nach vorne -> 10 Raider auf der Minimap, PENG Molotov in die Fresse, Beine verkrüppelt -> neu laden. Na gut, nichtmal 10 sec überlebt, kann passieren.

Nochmal. Gut, ein paar Raider mitgenommen, ca 20 sec überlebt, aber es werden scheinbar trotzdem nicht weniger. Ich bin mehr damit beschäftigt, alle 2 sec einer Granate auszuweichen, anstatt zu zielen.

Irgendwann hab ichs dann mal geschafft, die meisten in den Tod zu reißen. Ich gehe die Treppe runter...
zack tot.
Na KLAR, ein MG Turm, als wären die 10 Raider, die einem gleichzeitig die Kugeln um die Ohren jagen und pausenlos Molotovs und Granaten werfen nicht schon genug gewesen.

Na gut, offensichtlich schaffe ich es auch nach 15 Minuten nicht weiter. Könnte also sein, dass ich wirklich zu schwach dafür bin. Na gut, sind halt mal 30 Minuten für nichts und wieder nichts vergeudet. ICH HAB JA ZEIT. Nehmen wir eben ne andere Quest. In dem Fall war es dann eben wieder die Hauptquest, noch bevor ich in diamond City angekommen bin. Der weg dahin war aber auch nur reines Try and Error. Entweder hatte ich eine Meute von Ghulen hinter mir, bin beim davonlaufen auf ne Mine getreten oder ein paar Supermutanten in die Arme gelaufen. 


Verdammte Axt, was soll das? Das Spiel versucht wirklich mir mit aller möglichen Gewalt den Spaß daran zu nehmen. Es fühlt sich einfach in so vielen Belangen falsch an, gerade Spielfuss ist etwas, was bei diesem Spiel schlicht und einfach nicht vorhanden ist.


Ich hab ja wirklich nichts gegen fordernde Spiele. Dark Souls 1 und 2 mochte ich sehr, Alle Witcher Teile hab ich in höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden durch, generell habe ich mit dieser Art Spiele keinerlei probleme, auch Fallout 3 und New Vegas hab ich durchgespielt, ohne auch nur einen Gedanken daran zu verschwenden, dass hier was nicht passt, aber Fallout 4 lößt bei mir eine absolute Vollblockade aus. Ich verstehe das Spiel schlicht und einfach nicht, um nicht zu sagen, ich hasse es.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (17. Februar 2016)

Da geht es vielen so. Habe jetzt nach 40h die Hauptquest durch und null Verlangen weiter zu spielen. Das Spiel fühlt sich teilweise extrem altbacken und unlogisch an.


----------



## LDNV (17. Februar 2016)

Find es nach knapp 100h immer noch super. 
Das Spiel kaut einen eben nicht alles vor sondern man muss sich mit beschäftigen und Dinge entdecken. 

Wenn man richtig skillt ist so gut wie jeder Gegner auch auf Überleben, mit einem Schuss down. 
Brauch man sich nur diverse Skill Videos bei YouTube anschauen. 

Persönlich will ich das gar nicht, daher gehe ich mit einer eher ausgewogenen Skillung zu werke und spiele auf Überleben. 
Wo es dann halt mal happige Abschnitte gibt, aber in der Regel vernünftig aber nicht zu leicht oder zu schwer durch geht. 

Menüs waren am Anfang sehr umständlich, man gewöhnt sich dran. Hier hätte man es aber echt besser machen können. 

Gerade der Spielfluss ist super wenn man sich an den Menüs gewöhnt hat und seinen weg gefunden hat vorzugehen. 

Dem jeweiligen Begleiter die passende Waffe zugesteckt samt Munni, wenn es zu extrem ist, ein Vertybird (oder wie sie geschrieben werden) der Bruderschaft anfordern, und los geht es. 

Für sehr starke Gegner muss dann auch mal der Raketen werfer oder Minigun her halten. 

Und diese schönen kleinen Geschichten die man überall entdecken kann sind doch echt super. 
Auch von den Begleitern, wenn ich da an Curie´s werdegang denke und wie sie nun mit mir rum läuft... will ja nichts spoilern 

vll. gehe ich an die Sache auch anders dran, da ich anders als viele andere Fallout 3 nie richtig gespielt habe und auch Skyrim nichts abgewinnen kann. 

Hab vorher hauptsächlich Witcher 3 gespielt wie heute auch noch (Das Addon ) und finde es ebenfalls super. 

Witcher erzählt einen die Geschichten, in Fallout wollen die Geschichten entdeckt werden. 

Meine Steam Bibliothek stemmt im übrigen auch über 150 Titel , quer über alle Genres verteilt. Was auch immer das für eine Qualitative Aussage sein soll...  Wenn ich Origin / Uplay / Battle.net dazu zähle sicher noch mehr lach

So , erstmal ne Runde UT Alpha spielen


----------



## Noxxphox (17. Februar 2016)

wen interesiert bei so nem game logik?
hauptsache lustig leute killn könn^^ und das kann man bei fallout 4... finde es gut das man nicht alles gesagt bekommt... hab jedoch erst 4th auf der uvr da ich aktuel mit the following und jc3 beschäftigt bin


----------



## Rolk (17. Februar 2016)

Ich pausiere aktuell zwar auch bei Fallout 4, aber ich finde den Schwierigkeitsgrad top. Habe bei Level ~20 von normal auf hoch und bei Level ~40 auf sehr hoch gewechselt. Jetzt müsste ich im Bereich von Level 50 sein und sterbe immer noch tausend Tode, sofern ich unvorsichtig bin oder meine den Rambo spielen zu können. Andererseits kann man mit der richtigen herangehensweise auch die stärksten Gegner umnieten ohne selbst allzuviel einstecken zu müssen. So muss das sein und nicht dieser Kindergarten wie z.B. bei Fallout 3.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Februar 2016)

Sofern man etwas umsichtiger ist und eher eine gewisse Distanz hält, ist sehr hoch auch ok. Mich störten nur die ganzen Kleintiere die gefühlte stärker als Todeskrallen waren. 
Hab von Beginn an auf dem 2. Höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad (hoch) gespielt und hatte kaum Probleme mit meinem .38 Hunting Rifle mit den Mods für maximalen Schaden, einer Doppelläufigen Schrotflinte (via VATS zersiebt man damit legendäre Gegner auf kurzer Distanz ohne weitere), und noch ein paar anderen Waffen um den Munitionsverbrauch aufzuteilen. 
Damit hatte ich wirklich keine nennenswerten Probleme.

In Fallout 3 waren die Feral Ghoul Reaver und die Overlords richtig starke Gegner. Die Albino Rad Scorpions hielten auch sehr viel aus. 
Leider war die Pfeilpistole viel zu stark. 

In Fallout 4 nervten mich die Molerats und die Rad Scorpions, die sich immer zu dir hin teleportieren. Das ist lächerlich.


----------



## Laggy.NET (17. Februar 2016)

Das Problem ist nicht, dass das Spiel im eigentlichen Sinne zu schwer wäre. Eher ist es so, dass ich mich unterfordert fühle, aber trotzdem nicht voran komme.

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich gar nicht die Möglichkeit habe, meinen Erfolg zu beeinflussen.
Für mich scheint das ganze relativ simpel. Wenn zu viele Gegner -> Suche Deckung und Nutze VATS.
Was anderes bleibt einem ja erstmal nicht wirklich übrig.

Aber wie gesagt, das Problem ist, dass ich einfach viel zu wenig Schaden mache. Ich bin im VATS und hab die Wahl, ob ich z.B. den Körper oder z.B. den Arm/Füße anvisiere und eine 70% ige Trefferchance habe, dafür aber nur 20% schaden mache oder ich Ziele auf den Kopf und hab je nach Entfernung eine 40% ige Chance zu treffen und ziehe bestenfalls 40-50% Lebensenergie ab.

Beides ist nicht ausreichend, um z.B. einen Todesschützen umzulegen. Problem ist, dass nach 2-3 Schüssen erstmal die Ausdauer verbraucht wurde. Bis sie regeneriert, hat der Todesschütze schon wieder seine eigene Gesundheit regeneriert.

Klar, es bleibt noch der Kampf ohne VATS. Problem ist aber, dass einen die Gegner völlig überrumpeln. Mein Damage Output steigt trotzdem nicht. Selbst wenn ich mit dem Scharfschützengewehr auf 5 Meter ran gehe und ihnen ein ganzes Magazin in den Kopf blase hilft das nicht, es reicht einfach nicht aus, ergo muss ich ständig nachladen, während die Gegner mich einkreisen oder sie ihre HP regenerieren. Ich sehe einfach keinen Weg, hier in Irgend einer Form in eine Überlegene Position zu kommen, da alle meine Aktionen ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein zu sein scheinen.

Meine Waffen sind Mist, um bessere Waffen zu bekommen, müsste ich Quests abschließen und entsprechende Gegner töten. Dafür habe ich aber zu schlechte Waffen. Scheint ein Teufelskreislauf zu sein.

Nur zur Info, ich bin momentan auf Level 7, mach wie gesagt gerade die ersten Missionen. Ich hab letztendlich also gar keine Auswahlmöglichkeit, irgend was an meiner Skillung oder meinem Equipment anzupassen.  Für bessere Mods fehlt mir schlicht und einfach das passende Level, für bessere Waffen das Geld.

Würde ich den Einstieg hinter mich bekommen und halbwegs brauchbares Equipment bekommen könnte ich mich selbst hocharbeiten, aber mir scheint, als wäre ich irgendwie in einem Low-level-Teufelskreislauf gefangen.


----------



## Wild Thing (17. Februar 2016)

Ich habe zu Anfang viel gebaut vor allem in Sanctuary Hills, damit habe ich mich hoch gelevelt.... Ab Level 18 habe ich mich dann zum Custom House Tower begeben und mir die  X-01-Powerrüstung geholt. Die habe ich ordentlich aufgemotzt und damit ging es ganz gut. Mittlerweile bin ich auf Level 47 und brauche nur noch selten die X-01... Mir macht das Spiel viel Spaß, auch das Bauen gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Laggy.NET (17. Februar 2016)

Leute ich kapiers nicht. Nachdem ich jetzt drei Abende nichts in dem Spiel reißen konnte, funktioniert nun alles völlig Problemlos.

Ich konnte nun selbst mit der standard 10 mm Pistole die komplette "Be my Valentine" Quest abschließen, völlig ohne Probleme. Plötzlich regenerieren die Gegner ihre HP nicht mehr, und meist reichen 2 Schüsse auf den Kopf um einen umzulegen.

WTF, als wärs ein komplett anderes Spiel...
Ich glaube, ich war da von nem üblen Bug betroffen... 
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad steht weiterhin auf normal.


----------



## LDNV (17. Februar 2016)

Dann ist es doch schick. 
Keiner bestreitet das dass Game gewisse Macken hat. Die hat es zweifelsohne . 
Und schon gar nicht ist es als einsteiger Freundlich zu bezeichnen. Verstehe schon wenn da viele Anfangs gleich das Handtuch werfen aus den verschiedensten Gründen. 

Das Spiel will, oder erfordert, das man sich rein fuchst , und entweder man liebt oder man hasst es 
Erinnert mich irgendwie an Gothic 3 (nur was die Anforderung an den Spieler und Einarbeitungszeit / schmerz grenze ) angeht. 

Das hat man auch entweder geliebt oder gehasst. Konnte man sich mit arangieren war es ein Top Game. Wenn nicht, flopp des Jahrunderts 

In der be my valintine quest regeneriert selbst auf überleben (spiele das ganze Spiel schon so) nicht einer seine HP. Scheint also wirklich ein Bug bei dir gewesen zu sein. 

Laufe mit lvl 43 aktuell auch kaum mit Power Rüstung rum, die Stapeln sich auf meinem Dach ... damit die Dorf Leute die nicht klauen 

Wobei, eigentlich hätte ich mal bock auf das Jetpack, weiß aber noch nicht wie ich den dran kriege bzw. was ich für brauche. 

Haben die Power Rüstungsgestelle die man bei Händlern kaufen kann eigentlich einen unterschied zu den , die man ins einer Siedlung selbst bauen kann? 

Die normale 10 mm Pistol hab ich gegen den "Die Erlösung" Waffe ausgetauscht die ebenfalls 10mm Patronen benutzt und voll gemoddet ist. 

Was mich richtig annervt ist das ich keine stärkere Rüstung finde . Bin gerade bei 170 und das mit den Resistent Perks. 

Darum lvl ich gerade auch den Rüstungsmeister um selbst welche zu bauen...

Die größte Macke ist aber, wie ich finde, das Treffer Feedback, wenn ich nicht auf meine Lebensleiste schiele im Gefecht, oder eine Leggi drin habe die ab 20% die Zeit verlangsamt, würde teils gar nicht mit bekommen getroffen zu werden...


----------



## Wild Thing (17. Februar 2016)

Für das Jetpack brauchst du Stufe vier bei "Wissenschaft" und Stufe vier beim Perk "Rüstmeister" Material brauchst du Aluminium: 6, Asbest: 5, Kleber: 4 und Nukleares Material: 7... Wenn du nicht die ganze Zeit deine Lebensleiste im Auge hast Empfehle ich die Stim-Pumpe zu bauen...


----------



## LDNV (17. Februar 2016)

Danke dir 

Mir ist gerade das erste mal aufgefallen das man sich seit irgendein Update wohl um ecken lehnen kann.
War am Anfang ja ein Kritikpunkt das dass eben nicht geht. (Wurde glaube ich auch von der Gamestar erwähnt)


----------



## Wild Thing (18. Februar 2016)

Das ist mir jetzt noch nicht aufgefallen, wie... Noch mal zur Sache mit der HP, es gibt ja einige Legendäre Gegner die "Mutieren" und dann wieder ihre HP leiste füllen, das machen die aber glaube ich nur 1-2 mal...


----------



## LDNV (18. Februar 2016)

Naja wie man das so macht ^^ z.b. an der ecke einer Haus ecke stehen und rechte Maustaste drücken + gedrückt halten. Dann lehnt er sich vorbei... lässt die rechte Maustaste wieder los, bist wieder vor der Wand. 

Ja Legendäre Gegner Mutieren 1x etwa bei der hälfte des Schadens. 

Es gibt aber auch normale Gegner die sich selbst ein Stimpack geben. Das machen die dann auch gerne mehrmals. 

Stoße ich aber nur sehr selten drauf. Könnte ich bestimmt 10 Fingern abzählen und das in etwa 80 h .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (18. Februar 2016)

LDNV schrieb:


> ....Laufe mit lvl 43 aktuell auch kaum mit Power Rüstung rum, die Stapeln sich auf meinem Dach ... damit die Dorf Leute die nicht klauen
> ...



Zieh doch einfach den Fusionskern raus


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Februar 2016)

So, hab jetzt mal etwas mit Beta-Patch 1.4 gespielt und mir die Neuerungen im Bausystem angeschaut. Entgegen dem was der aktuelle Artikel hier auf PCGH wiedermal lückenhaft von sich gibt sind doch einige Sachen mehr drin als nur "überwiegend" ein paar neue Schilder.

So gibt es jetzt mehr Auswahl bei denn Türen, dreieckige Zeltbanen die an Stangen als seperat aufstellbare Dächer befestigt sind, Fleischsäcke wie man sie bei Supermutanten finden kann, einen blutverschmierten Einkaufswagen, mehr Auswahl bei Stangen mit Schädeln, wie man sie aus Lagern der Raider kennt, diverse Schilder und mehr.

Also doch schon einiges mehr an Auswahl was mit Patch 1.4 bei den Baugegenständen hinzugekommen ist.
Aber das wichtigste ist im Grunde das man endlich mal die saumäßig schlechten Kolisionsboxen verbessert hat die dazu führten das diese aufstellbaren Schrottmauern teilweise Löcher / Abstände hatten das selbst ein Supermutant-Behemoth noch dazwischen durchgepasst hätte.

Das gleiche teilweise bei Kühlschränken, Aktenschränken usw.  die sich aus bestimmten Positionen nur mit 2 Charakteren Abstand an einer Mauer positionieren ließen, auch da meist besser geworden.

Leider fehlen mir nach wie vor diverse Baugegenstände die ich gerne sehen würde, zum Beispiel richtige Straßenlampen die Licht spenden, Wannen und WCs die nicht völlig kaputt und verdreckt aussehen, Holzwände mit Türfassung um in Holzhäusern Innenräume abtrennen zu können (wie es schon bei denn Metalräumen möglich ist), ein Wandsafe, ein aufstellbarer Save als Behälter, Wandtepiche, Lichterketten wie man sie in Diamound City über die Straßen gespannt finden kann, ein Doppelbett, ein Computer der auf Schreibtische gestellt werden kann, eine Kasse, an der Wand plazierbare Feuerlöscher und Wandelemente die was höher als die vorhandenen sind (da es einen Schrank gibt der zu hoch für die normale Höhe ist und der dann durch die Decke schaut, der ist daher momentan nur aufstellbar wenn man einen Raum 2 Etagen hoch, ohne Zwischendecke baut).
Außerdem wäre die Möglichkeit toll Türen verschließen zu können damit NPCs nicht einfach überall reinrennen wo man sie evt nicht reinlaufen haben will und das Sie Türen durch die sie gehen wieder hinter sich schließen...

Ansonsten, bzgl. Performence merke ich bei Patch 1.4 irgendwie nicht wirklich was, ist gleich gut, bzw. gleich miserabel wie vorher auch schon.
Trotz allem hab ich mit Patch 1.4 mal wieder Lust bekommen etwas Siedlungen zu bauen.


----------



## Rolk (25. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich mit den aktuellen Spielen durch bin gehts bei Fallout 4 weiter. Wenn die Kollisionsabfrage jetzt besser klappt sehe ich mich schon meine ganzen Umzäunungen neu ausrichten.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Februar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit den aktuellen Spielen durch bin gehts bei Fallout 4 weiter. Wenn die Kollisionsabfrage jetzt besser klappt sehe ich mich schon meine ganzen Umzäunungen neu ausrichten.



Naja für mich endlich ein Grund die Dinger überhaupt zu verwenden, zuvor sind sie genau wegen diesem Mangel nie zum Einsatz gekommen.


----------



## Rolk (25. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja für mich endlich ein Grund die Dinger überhaupt zu verwenden, zuvor sind sie genau wegen diesem Mangel nie zum Einsatz gekommen.



Ich habe sie manchmal als Endstück genutzt, wenn eine Mauer im Wasser endete oder es einen grösseren Versatz im Untergrund gab. Die normalen flachen Wände passten da optisch einfach nicht.


----------



## repe (26. Februar 2016)

Hi!

Achtung Spoiler:

Ich hab jetzt die Railroad gefunden, bin aber davor schon dem Institut beigetreten, bzw. hab da jetzt Zugang. Kann ich trotzdem die Questreihen der Railroad und BoS weiterführen? Bei dem Minuteman bin ich auch schon "dabei". 

danke!


----------



## DeepBlue23 (26. Februar 2016)

Es gibt einen Punkt in den verschiedenen Questreihen, an dem du dir die anderen Fraktionen zu Feinden machst. Zumindest bei der Bruderschaft kann ich dir sagen, dass man darauf auch hingewiesen wird. Bis dahin kannst du quasi "alles" machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Februar 2016)

DeepBlue23 schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Punkt in den verschiedenen Questreihen, an dem du dir die anderen Fraktionen zu Feinden machst. Zumindest bei der Bruderschaft kann ich dir sagen, dass man darauf auch hingewiesen wird. Bis dahin kannst du quasi "alles" machen.



Man wird allgemein davor nochmal darauf hingewiesen wenn man diesen Punkt erreicht, für denn man zwangsläufig vorher 1-2 Aufgaben für das Institut macht / machen muss.


----------



## repe (26. Februar 2016)

Ok, alles klar. 

Spoiler:
Ich war nur etwas stutzig, bei irgendeiner Quest musste ich Synths erledigen, und kurz davor hatte ich erst das Quest erledigt, bei dem man seinen Sohn findet.


----------



## LDNV (27. Februar 2016)

Toller Spoiler ^^


----------



## Sup3rs0nic76 (27. Februar 2016)

Immerhin war die Absicht löblich, nur die Umsetzung war "suboptimal"...


----------



## polarwolf (28. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich spiele Fallout 4 seit einiger Zeit und habe auch extrem viel Spaß, aber eine Sache ist mir unklar: 
Pip-Boy-Status: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was bedeutet dieser Status meines Pip-Boys und was kann ich dagegen tun? In Ordnung ist das ja wohl nicht...


----------



## Wild Thing (28. Februar 2016)

Drück mal Q dann siehst du es...


----------



## polarwolf (28. Februar 2016)

OK, ich bin abhängig von JET, was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## repe (28. Februar 2016)

Es gibt ein Chem "Addictol", das heilt alle Abhängigkeiten, oder das "Erfrischende Kaltgetränk", das heilt auch alles weg. Zweiteres bekommt man (glaube ich) bei nem Roboter in Covenant. Ersteres hab ich irgendwo auf den Reisen gefunden. 
Ich glaub aber auch, dass dir der Doc, zB in Diamond City helfen kann.

Edit: Nein, falsch...das "Erfrischende Kaltgetränk" bekommt man nicht von diesem Roboter, das war "Deezers Limonade" und heilt nur ein paar HP´s.


----------



## repe (28. Februar 2016)

> Immerhin war die Absicht löblich, nur die Umsetzung war "suboptimal"...



Wie kann ich diese Verschachtelung aktivieren...bzw. was ist denn die optimale Lösung?


----------



## behemoth85 (29. Februar 2016)

Hallo, 

ich spiele es jetzt auch seit vlt 10 Stunden und mir gefällt es bisher sehr. Die Spielwelt und die Atmosphäre erinnern mich an den selben WOW Efekt wie damals schon in Fallout 3. Ich zocke es in 1440p bei konstant 60 fps, und die Endzeitwelt nur anschauen macht schon Spaß. Das ist auch so ein Spiel wo man die Welt sehen soll und nicht einfach durchrennt. Spielt sich langsam, erdrückend und umständlich, und ich finde genau das passt zur der Endzeitatmosphäre, der Vorgänger spielte sich noch komplizierter und so was muss man verzeihen bei so einem Spiel. Einzige Befürchtung ist dass es weniger Dialog und Handlung hat wie Fallout 3, nicht dass es zu viel wie Skyrim wird. Alleine mit dem Hund rumeiern kann dann doch monoton werden. Aber ich lasse mich überraschen, Ersteindruck für mich ist nach paar Stunden ne glatte einz, es macht richtig Spaß zu spielen.


----------



## Heroman_overall (22. März 2016)

Fall hier im Forum und davon gehe ich aus den neuen DLC Automatron bereits angespielt hat, möge er doch so nett sein und ein kurzes Feedback mitteilen wie zufrieden er bereits damit ist.


----------



## semimasta (24. März 2016)

Greets @ all!

Ich wollte fragen ob ich nach dem Superhammer (den ich getunt hab) noch eine stärkere (langsame) Nahkampfwaffe
 finden werde die mehr Schaden pro Schlag macht als meine bisherige (240 Schaden + 60 Energie).
Bitte einfach nur Ja oder Nein, möchte nicht wissen wie und wo 

Ich finde es derzeit nach knapp 60h ganz gut, hatte einige lustige Momente.
Erst beim dritten Versuch habe ich es geschafft mit dem Spiel warm zu werden,
davor war ich eher enttäuscht (kenne die Kackengine seit Morrowind, habe darin und in  Oblivion, Fallout 3, Skyrim 
sehr viel Zeit damit verbracht). Beim dritten mal dann im Schwierigkeitsgrad "Überleben" begonnen
 und nur Nahkampfwaffen geskillt. Am Anfang bin ich halt oft instant gestorben wenn mich mal ein Mirelurk
 oder vergleichbares auch nur gestreift hat, aber irgendwie bin ich immer durchgekommen, musste halt meine Taktik ändern...
...musste am Anfang halt öfters den Power armor verwedenen, später selten. Hab sogar den Endkampf ohne gemacht 
War zwar etwas anstrengend und hektisch aber es ging. Jetzt mit Lvl 49 ist es echt lustig was man mit den 
passenden Perks und Superhammer alles fast sofort ins Nirvana hämmert!

Wenn man mit Bethesda-RPGs klarkommt ist es ein gelungener Wurf, für mich quasi ein Fallout 3.5

Automatron wird es wohl im nächsten Monat werden...

Cya Yakup


----------



## dj_the_one (8. Mai 2016)

leider wurde mein Savegame zerschossen, wäre jemand so nett und hätte einen Savegame bei der Mission Molekular Stufe, und könnte es hochladen?


Vielen Dank


Hab schon eins gefunden, trotzdem danke!


----------



## Papzt (18. Mai 2016)

Weiß einer von euch wie ich die Silver Shroud Quest triggern kann? Alleine vom Radio hören aktiviert sie sich bei mir nämlich nicht

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Caduzzz (18. Mai 2016)

Papzt schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch wie ich die Silver Shroud Quest triggern kann? Alleine vom Radio hören aktiviert sie sich bei mir nämlich nicht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk



Mußte man da nicht einfach in Goodneighbar (ein Seitenzimmer in Haus der Gedanken oder wie das heißt, da wo man per Hauptquest quasi eh hinkommt)mit dem Radiomacher sprechen/ansprechen?


----------



## Papzt (19. Mai 2016)

Super danke. Hat so geklappt. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Mai 2016)

Hab vor einer Weile mit "Wasteland Workshop DLC" mal wieder angefangen (da ja einige neue Möglichkeiten dazu kamen und ich mal wieder Lust aufs bauen hatte) etwas Siedlungsbau zu betreiben.

Hatte mir dazu Starlight Drive In als Bauplatz ausgewählt gehabt, da dort massig ebener Bauplatz vorhanden ist der größe Siedlungen ermöglicht.
Inzwischen hab ich rund 40h in den Ausbau der Siedlung versenkt und es will einfach kein Ende nehmen... Von fertig ist die Siedlung noch weit, weit, weit, weit entfernt. 

Nicht zuletzt weil die inzwischen Ausmaße angenommen hat die selbst der Hauptsiedlung im Stadion von Fallout 4 bald Konkurenz machen könnte. 

Hier mal ein Bild (einmal beschriftet mit was ist was und einmal ohne Beschriftung):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke die Wohnbereiche für die Siedler werde ich später in die Außenmauer einlassen. Für extra Häuser irgendwo im Gelände fehlt nämlich der Platz.

Mal schauen, vieleicht stell ich, sofern ich die irgendwann mal "fertig" bekomme, neben Bildern auch ein Save von rein, dann kann jeder der Interesse hat sie mal im Spiel besichtigen.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Inzwischen hab ich rund 40h in den Ausbau der Siedlung versenkt und es will einfach kein Ende nehmen... Von fertig ist die Siedlung noch weit, weit, weit, weit entfernt.



Wow, ich habe damals ingesamt 40h in das Spiel investiert. Wie man sieht brauchen andere das allein um eine Base zu bauen.


----------



## LDNV (23. Mai 2016)

Gibt halt mehrere Möglichkeiten in F4 spaß zu haben. Für jeden Geschmack was dabei


----------



## Papzt (23. Mai 2016)

Ja Siedlungsbau ist schon echt ne feine Sache. Jetzt mir Far Harbor sind noch mal neue Sachen dazu gekommen. Gibt also immer was zu tun.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eierschleifer (24. Mai 2016)

Hey Leute, vieleicht könnt ihr mir helfen?

Schaut euch mal mein play an. Ich hab kein Plan was das für Verzehrungen sein sollen und wo diese herkommen? Die erscheinen einfach mal und sobald ich auf der Karte den Ort wechsel sind die wech. Wenn ich aber an dem Ort bleibe, bleiben diese auch dort und überall wo ich hingehe.

Witwenmacher - Wtf? - Plays.tv


----------



## Wild Thing (25. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hab vor einer Weile mit "Wasteland Workshop DLC" mal wieder angefangen (da ja einige neue Möglichkeiten dazu kamen und ich mal wieder Lust aufs bauen hatte) etwas Siedlungsbau zu betreiben.
> 
> Hatte mir dazu Starlight Drive In als Bauplatz ausgewählt gehabt, da dort massig ebener Bauplatz vorhanden ist der größe Siedlungen ermöglicht.
> Inzwischen hab ich rund 40h in den Ausbau der Siedlung versenkt und es will einfach kein Ende nehmen... Von fertig ist die Siedlung noch weit, weit, weit, weit entfernt.
> ...


Wie hast du es eigentlich geschafft so viel zu bauen...? Bei mir ist der Balken ruck zuck voll und ich kann nix mehr bauen...


----------



## xHaru (25. Mai 2016)

Übrigens: * Wenn euer Spiel nach der Installation von Mods über die Ingame-Funktion nicht mehr starten will, bzw. nach dem Klick auf Spielen im Launcher nur kurz anlädt und sich dann wieder schließt, solltet ihr vielleicht mal das Steam-Overlay in den Eigenschaften deaktivieren!* 

Bei mir funktioniert das Spiel jetzt endlich wieder.


----------



## _Berge_ (25. Mai 2016)

Wild Thing schrieb:


> Wie hast du es eigentlich geschafft so viel zu bauen...? Bei mir ist der Balken ruck zuck voll und ich kann nix mehr bauen...



Stichwort -> MODS!! 

zum Bleistift: Unlimited Settlement Objects at Fallout 4 Nexus - Mods and community


----------



## Tomek92 (25. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen  habe eine Frage und zwar: Wie öffne ich die Konsole ? Mit der Ö Taste tut sich nichts bei mir.

Mfg


----------



## Wild Thing (25. Mai 2016)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Stichwort -> MODS!!
> 
> zum Bleistift: Unlimited Settlement Objects at Fallout 4 Nexus - Mods and community


Werde ich mal Testen...


----------



## Gripschi (25. Mai 2016)

Zum Siedlungsbau am besten noch Scrap Everything.

Damit kann man zu großen Teilen Ordnung schaffen und auch gut Ressourcen farmen.

Ist überaus praktisch und du hast freie Siedlungen. Erleichtert den Ausbau bzw Aufbau enorm.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Mai 2016)

Wild Thing schrieb:


> Werde ich mal Testen...



Teste das blos nicht, da man das auch viel einfacher über die Konsole im Spiel machen kann. Dazu braucht man nicht erst eine extra Mod um das Baulimit zu erhöhen. 

Wen du mehr Objekte bauen können willst mach es so:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d2UL6aiY2oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wild Thing (26. Mai 2016)

Danke...


----------



## habeldi (7. Juni 2016)

hey leute , ich hab mal 1-2-3 fragen  hab FO4 neugestartet und bevor es gleich in falsche Richtungen geht wollte ich mal nach tipps fragen 

bis jetz war ich nach der Katastrophe in der alten Wohngegend , und bin jetz bei Red Rocket und wollte Fragen was ihr empfehlen würdet wie ich vorgehen kann? erstmal hauptquest? oder die gegend erkunden und sammeln? craften, RRocket ausbauen?  wäre dankbar für tipps 

Greetz


----------



## Papzt (10. Juni 2016)

Nun ja das gute an so einem Open World RPG ist ja, dass du selbst entscheiden darfst. Kann dir hier wohl kaum einer sagen was du für gut empfindest. Ich mache mich nach dem Museum der Freiheit immer nach Diamond City auf um da einen Zentralen Punkt zu haben für alles. Alles was danach kommt ist immer nach Laune

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## huenni87 (18. Juli 2016)

Ich hole den Thread mal wieder hoch. Bin gerade beim Automatron DLC dran und habe beim betreten der RobCo Vertriebszentrale Grafikprobleme.

Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann wer helfen?


----------



## Grestorn (18. Juli 2016)

Schalte FogOut aus. Das Mod ist nicht Automatron-Kompatibel.


----------



## huenni87 (19. Juli 2016)

FogOut habe ich gar nicht drauf. Konnte gestern Abend noch den Schuldigen finden. Es ist die Mod Scrap Everything. Trotz Automatron Patch für die Mod scheint da was nicht zu passen. Es reichte schon die Plugins zu deaktivieren und weg war der Fehler.


----------



## strelok (21. August 2016)

Bei mir ist der Pipboy plötzlich so dunkel. Kann fast gar nix sehen.

Das kann die Lösung dafür sein. Ich probiers mal. LINK


----------



## Miieep (26. August 2016)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage: Wenn man die Hauptquest auf der Seite der Railroad (also Stählerne Bruderschaft und Institut zerstören) abschließt, verliert man dann Paladin Danse automatisch als Begleiter? 

Hab nämlich das Problem, dass ich ihn nach Abschluss der Quest zwar noch ansprechen, aber nur Gegenstände mit ihm tauschen kann :/ Er begleitet mich einfach nicht mehr. Ich habe ihn schon in eine andere Siedlung geschickt, Spiel geupdated etc. Bin etwas ratlos ... hoffentlich ist es kein Bug -_-

Bei der Stählernen Bruderschaft Quest "Blinder Verrat" habe ich mich natürlich auf Danse Seite gestellt und ihn nicht getötet, sondern unterstützt.

Vlt weiß jemand von euch was da los ist. Danke schon mal.

LG Miieep


----------



## Grestorn (26. August 2016)

Miieep schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Frage: Wenn man die Hauptquest auf der Seite der Railroad (also Stählerne Bruderschaft und Institut zerstören) abschließt, verliert man dann Paladin Danse automatisch als Begleiter?
> 
> Hab nämlich das Problem, dass ich ihn nach Abschluss der Quest zwar noch ansprechen, aber nur Gegenstände mit ihm tauschen kann :/ Er begleitet mich einfach nicht mehr. Ich habe ihn schon in eine andere Siedlung geschickt, Spiel geupdated etc. Bin etwas ratlos ... hoffentlich ist es kein Bug -_-
> 
> ...



Im Fallout 4 Wiki steht zum Thema Danse folgendes: 

If he is alive after Blind Betrayal and the Survivor becomes an enemy of the Brotherhood of Steel, then a bug may occur rendering him unable to react to the player character.

If Blind Betrayal has been completed, he may instead ignore the Sole Survivor and will only turn hostile if attacked. This appears to be a bug since the player character can still open the trade menu with him. The issue effectively removes him as a companion, but will not remove his perk.

Das scheint genau Deiner Beobachtung zu entsprechen. Ob das ein Bug oder gewollt ist, kann man sicher diskutieren. Auf jeden Fall ist es inkonsequent, dass er mit sich handeln lässt, wenn er schon kein Begleiter mehr sein möchte.


----------



## Miieep (26. August 2016)

Danke, für deine Antwort! 

Hm, irgendwie komisch. Wenn es gewollt ist (was durchaus logisch erscheint), dann sollte er auch nicht mehr mit mir handeln sondern nur einen kurzen Dialog führen - er spricht ja nicht mal mehr mit mir :'( Möglicherweise doch ein Bug.

Ich fürchte nur, dass mir dieser Umstand zu spät aufgefallen ist. Seit der Zerstörung der Bruderschaft sind locker 15 - 20 Spielstunden vergangen. Ärgerlich ...


----------



## Nightslaver (6. September 2016)

Mal eine Frage an jene die Nuka World spielen, oder gespielt haben. Habt ihr einer Raider-Gang alle Parkteile gegeben, oder jedem ein wenig?

Ich bin nämlich irgendwie unentschlossen ob ich nicht die Unternehmer bevorzugen soll.


----------



## OField (9. September 2016)

Hab in Nuka World alle Raider getötet, lohnt sich allerdings nicht.


----------



## tandel (9. September 2016)

Hab ich mir doch fast gedacht: Mods für die PS4 gecancelt seitens Sony. Für mich zum Glück seit Jahren SONIE 

Bethesda.net


----------



## habeldi (9. September 2016)

tandel schrieb:


> Hab ich mir doch fast gedacht: Mods für die PS4 gecancelt seitens Sony. Für mich zum Glück seit Jahren SONIE
> 
> Bethesda.net



haha  #schade sag ich nur... verstehe ehh nicht wieso man das überhaupt erlaubt hat auf den Konsolen... modding ist was fur pc  (meine Meinung)


----------



## tandel (9. September 2016)

Ja, grundsätzlich gehören Mods auf den PC, denn ganz ohne Usereingriff geht es bei vielen Mods weiterhin nicht. Meine paar Mods für Fallout 4 funktionieren aber wohl auf der Xbox ganz gut. Habe ca. 20k Downloads und bisher keine Beschwerden oder Bugs rückgemeldet bekommen.

Für die PS4 User, die fest mit dem Support gerechnet haben, ist das natürlich bitter. Die Wiederspielbarkeit und Langzeitmotivation bei Fallout aber auch Skyrim wird durch Mods erheblich gesteigert.


----------



## -H1N1- (25. September 2016)

Ich bin gerade in Nuka World und soll die Feuerprobe bestehen.

Am Ende des kleinen "Survial Pfades" befindet sich eine Tür, die ich nicht öffnen kann, ich kann aber auch nicht mehr zurück, weil der Zug keinen Strom hat.

Weiß jemand, wie ich dort weiter komme?


----------



## Nightslaver (25. September 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade in Nuka World und soll die Feuerprobe bestehen.
> 
> Am Ende des kleinen "Survial Pfades" befindet sich eine Tür, die ich nicht öffnen kann, ich kann aber auch nicht mehr zurück, weil der Zug keinen Strom hat.
> 
> Weiß jemand, wie ich dort weiter komme?



Du musst, wen ich mich richtig erinnere den Schlüssel, zum aufschließen der Tür, suchen, der in dem Bereich irgendwo lag.


----------



## -H1N1- (25. September 2016)

Bist Du dir sicher, dass es für die Tür einen Schlüssel gibt?

Ich kann die nicht öffnen, weil mir der Skill fehlt.........k. A. wie es da nun weiter gehen soll, verdammt!!!

edit: F**K! Da lag echt ein Schlüssel, nun kann es weiter gehen .


----------



## LDNV (2. Oktober 2016)

Ansonsten hättest Nick als Begleiter mit genommen der Schlößer knacken kann oder,sofern Automatron im besitz ist , ein entsprechendes Modul in ein Robot gebaut


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Februar 2017)

Wie oft muss man denn diesen Owald erledigen, bis der mal engültig down ist?

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, nicht stark genug zu sein, um den umzulegen .

Hinzu kommt auch noch, dass ich maßlos überladen bin aber in Nuka World einfach keine Werkbank finde, um das ganze Zeug zu verschrotten.

edit: Okay, habe gerade ein Video gesehen, in dem ein alternatives Ende der "Oswald Story" gezeigt wurde. Ich werde das wohl mal probieren und versuchen, das Holo Tape von Rachel zu finden.

2nd edit: Für Tipps bin ich trotzdem dankbar.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juni 2017)

Mal den Thread wieder auskramen.
Inzwischen schon 330h Spielzeit bei Fallout 4 angesammelt, allerdings nicht weil mit das eigentliche Gameplay soviel Spaß machen würde, darauf entfallen grade mal vieleicht rund 82h, restlichen 248h entfallen auf den Baumodus. 
Der ist irgendwie das einzige was mich bei F4 etwas bei Laune hält.
Man kann schon, trotz aller Tücken und Zicken des Baumodus, unter zuhilfenahme der Konsole eine ganze Menge Vorstellungen realisieren.

Momentan baue ich z.B. am Starlight Drive-In einen Salon, der momentan so aussieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie bot sich der Drive-In Schalter, als Tressen / Bar, in der Location einfach dafür an ihn mit einem Vorbau aus Glas zu verkleiden und einzurichten.^^


----------



## OField (19. Juni 2017)

Ist richtig cool geworden !


----------



## xaskor (25. Juni 2017)

Lustig.
Ich hab 500h und davon 20min Baumodus vom Anfang. Danach nie wieder xD


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juni 2017)

Ich hab nicht die Geduld für den Baumodus. Aber wenn man sieht, was manche daraus machen, dann ist das schon sehr beeindruckend!

Ich hab aber auch so 375 h auf der Uhr


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juni 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht die Geduld für den Baumodus. Aber wenn man sieht, was manche daraus machen, dann ist das schon sehr beeindruckend!
> 
> Ich hab aber auch so 375 h auf der Uhr



Definitiv. Der größte Feind beim F4 Baumodus ist in der Tat die Zeit und die starke Restriktion des Vanilla Baumodus. Wer ohne Mods bauen will muss schon wirklich viel Geduld mitbringen und auch eine ghörige Portion Kreativität, da man doch immer wieder auf Situationen stößt wo man durch fehlende Bauelemente und Gegenstände Dinge nicht direkt so umgesetzt bekommt wie es einem im Kopf vorschwebt, oder halt mit hunderten zusätzlichen Items für den Baumodus in Mods machbar wäre.

Aber mit etwas Zeit kommt dann doch mal das eine oder andere Zustande das durchaus nett anzuschauen ist.
Und manch ein Baumodus-Nutzer mag da mit zimlicher Sicherheit noch eine Ecke kreativer in seinen Ergebnissen sein als ich, aber für mein persöhnliches dafürhalten hab ich trotz aller Mängel des Baumodus auch schon die eine oder andere nette Idee verwirklicht bekommen...

Wie zum Beispiel vor einer Weile dieses Haus in Sanctuary Hills:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur leider fehlt mir meist die Zeit und manchmal auch Lust das dann bis ins letzte Detail auszuschmücken, oder es kommt mir schon wieder eine neue Idee dazwischen die ich dann versuche umzusetzen.^^


----------



## Profitroll (17. Januar 2018)

Gibt es wirklich keine Möglichkeit mehr, die Maulwurfrattenkrankheit loszuwerden, wenn man den Jungen heilt?


----------



## Grestorn (17. Januar 2018)

Profitroll schrieb:


> Gibt es wirklich keine Möglichkeit mehr, die Maulwurfrattenkrankheit loszuwerden, wenn man den Jungen heilt?



Nein, nicht ohne Eingriff über die Konsole. Das ist eine der Entscheidungen, die wirklich Konsequenzen hat. Ist aber auch nicht sooo tragisch, bei den vielen Boni und Level, die man im Spiel erreichen kann.


----------



## tandel (17. Januar 2018)

Oder immersiver per Mod. 

Mit der hier kann man selbst eine Gegenmittel herstellen, unter den Bedingungen "Freundschaft mit Curie" und "Wissenschaft Stufe 2"
Curie's Molerat Disease Cure at Fallout 4 Nexus - Mods and community

Noch immersiver finde die Mod, sich mit Hilfe der Powerrüstung oder Hazmat Suite erst gar nicht anzustecken.

Hallo, ich stecke in einer X-01 MKVI mit Titanbeschichtung und ne blöde Maulwurfsratte beißt sich da einfach durch?


----------



## Grestorn (17. Januar 2018)

Eine Molerat macht ja auch trotz Hazmat oder PowerArmor irgendwann Schaden, wenn man sie nur lang genug beißen lässt


----------



## Profitroll (17. Januar 2018)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Nein, nicht ohne Eingriff über die Konsole. Das ist eine der Entscheidungen, die wirklich Konsequenzen hat. Ist aber auch nicht sooo tragisch, bei den vielen Boni und Level, die man im Spiel erreichen kann.


So wirklich eine Entscheidung war es ja nicht. Mir war die Krankheit nicht bewußt.


----------



## Grestorn (17. Januar 2018)

Profitroll schrieb:


> So wirklich eine Entscheidung war es ja nicht. Mir war die Krankheit nicht bewußt.


Was es umso interessanter macht. Ich bleibe dabei: Vom Questdesign eine der (recht raren) herausstechenden Stellen in FO 4.

Natürlich wird die Krankheit im Status display angezeigt und, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, auch im Dialog angesprochen.


----------



## Profitroll (17. Januar 2018)

Steht im Status aber ich habe es viel später bemerkt. Außerdem ist da so eine Uhr dran, also dachte ich erst, sie geht wieder weg. Im Dialog wird natürlich klar, daß es nur noch eine Dosis des Gegenmittels gibt, nicht aber, daß man es selbst braucht. Naja, so ein Zimmer im Vault ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Grestorn (17. Januar 2018)

...und nicht zu vergessen: der Junge lebt dank Dir!


----------



## xaskor (17. Januar 2018)

Hab das Symbol erst 20h später überhaupt bemerkt. War mir also recht egal


----------



## Profitroll (17. Januar 2018)

Grestorn schrieb:


> ...und nicht zu vergessen: der Junge lebt dank Dir!


Versuche immer zu helfen, auch wenn es kein gut/böse System mehr gibt.


----------



## D0pefish (19. Januar 2018)

Ich habe mir nun doch für 25 Kronkorken Keys für Hauptspiel und Season Pass geschossen. 100 GiB sind mal eine Ansage. Der erste Durchgang mit zig (Nexus-)Mods kommt mir schon wieder ewig lang her vor.
Zapp und schon in der ersten Powerrüssi auf dem Dach... Bin gespannt, wie lange ich es ohne Mods aushalte. (:


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Januar 2018)

Profitroll schrieb:


> Versuche immer zu helfen, auch wenn es kein gut/böse System mehr gibt.



Das bescheuerte in Fallout 4 ist, das es für die egoistischeren Lösungen / "bösen Lösungen" meistens die deutlich interessanteren Belohnungen im Vergleich zu denen gibt die man bekommt wenn man der ist der zum Wohle anderer Personen handelt.
Das wird dann leider auch nicht mehr dadurch ausgeglichen das man durch sein positiveres Karma in irgend einer Art entschädigt wird.

In Punkto positives / negatives Karma und Belohnungen für gutes und schlechtes Handeln ist F4 wirklich ein herber Rückschritt, selbst zu Fallout 3, das in der Hinsicht auch schon ein paar Tücken hatte, aber das doch noch wesentlich besser, im direkten Vergleich zu F4, umsetzte.

Fallout 4 ist ein super Loot-Shooter-Adventure mit RPG-Anleihen, aber man merkt ihm leider in vielen Belangen seine offensichtlichen Mängel bzgl. der RPG-Mechaniken an, die Fallout 4 leider zu keinem wirklich guten Action-RPG machen.


----------



## Profitroll (19. Januar 2018)

Naja, im Ödland ist sich jeder selbst der Nächste und Fallout 4 ist da eher neutral. Von daher würde ich nicht von einem Karma sprechen. In Fallout 3 gibt es an sich auch keine Belohnungen für´s gut sein. Es gibt drei Stufen, gut, neutral und schlecht, jede hat ihre eigenen Vor- und Nachteile, Dialogoptionen und Möglichkeiten. Da würde ich nicht von einem Belohnungssystem sprechen.
Fallout 4 bietet viele tolle Spielelemente, die es von Fallout 3 abheben.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Januar 2018)

Profitroll schrieb:


> Fallout 4 bietet viele tolle Spielelemente, die es von Fallout 3 abheben.



Ich will nicht widersprechen das Fallout durchaus einige Elemente bietet die in ihrer Idee und Grundzügen nicht schlecht sind (Art wie die Powerrüstungen funktionieren, Baumodus, Waffen-crafting), allerdings finde ich vieles davon auch wieder, wie leider öfters bei Bethesda der Fall, im Ergebnis halbherzig umgesetzt. (Baumodus ohne Console / Mod stark limitiert und fumelig, Energiekerne der Powerrüstungen nicht Lore-konform umgesetzt, Möglichkeiten beim Waffen-crafting mehr Blender was die Anzahl der möglichen Kombinationen angeht).

Davon abgesehen mögen die Elemente Fallout 4 von Fallout 3 abheben, aber in der Summe ist Fallout 4 unterm Strich halt auch wesentlich weniger RPG als es noch Fallout 3 der Fall war.
Wie gesagt, ich bezeichne Fallout 4 deshalb nicht als schlechtes Spiel, aber als (A)RPG-Fan wird man damit halt weniger glücklich als mit dem Vorgänger.


----------



## Profitroll (19. Januar 2018)

Diese Elemente fehlen in Fallout 3 völlig. Es ist auch sehr störend, daß die Waffen nach kurzem Gebrauch den Geist aufgeben und man endlos am reparieren ist. Das verhindert auch jede andere Möglichkeit, das Waffensystem aufzuwerten.
Was mich an F4 eher stört, ist die Technik. Man ist de facto noch bei Oblivion. Die Grafik ist unterdurchschnittlich, die Hardwarehunger dennoch groß.


----------



## Profitroll (20. Januar 2018)

Welche Waffen nutzt ihr?

Meine z.Z.: 
- Wächter des Aufsehers ("Double Standards"), nicht automatisch.
- Auf-Gut-Glück-Knarre ("Firecracker"). Tommy Gun. Pustet selbst legendäre Todeskrallen in 2 Sekunden weg.
- (legendär, gefunden): Institut-Lasergewehr ("Taschenlampe"), Doppelschuss (Wie W.d.Aufsehers), feurig, automatischer Modus verringert Schaden pro Schuss nicht.
- Natürlich General Dingsbums Rache ("Schockmetzger").


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Januar 2018)

Profitroll schrieb:


> Welche Waffen nutzt ihr?



Für Nahkampf: 

Kremph's Tooth (einzigartiger Dolch mit Giftschaden, effektiv gegen so zimliches alles und sehr guter Schaden)
ggf. die Fäuste der Powerrüstung (so ich mal in einer unterwegs bin)

Für Fernkampf:

Cryrolator (aus Vault 111 am Anfang, mit Modifikationen eine zimlich starke Waffe, leider ist die Munition immer knapp)
Splattercannon (ein einzigartiges Sturmgewehr, was etwas wie eine AK-47 mit Scope aussieht, aus dem Nukaworld DLC, mit der häufig zu bekommenden 7.62mm Munition, präzise und guter Schaden, selbst gegen legendäre Todeskrallen)
10mm Pistol (modifiziert, für alles was weniger stark / widerstandsfähig ist)
Gauss rifle (modifiziert, um es auf große Entfernungen zu benutzen)


----------



## Profitroll (20. Januar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Für Nahkampf:
> 
> Kremph's Tooth (einzigartiger Dolch mit Giftschaden, effektiv gegen so zimliches alles und sehr guter Schaden)
> ggf. die Fäuste der Powerrüstung (so ich mal in einer unterwegs bin)


Das Teil hab ich auch. Die Rache ist aber länger (falls das was bringt) und mit Strommod auch stärker. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Für Fernkampf:
> 
> Cryrolator (aus Vault 111 am Anfang, mit Modifikationen eine zimlich starke Waffe, leider ist die Munition immer knapp)
> Splattercannon (ein einzigartiges Sturmgewehr, was etwas wie eine AK-47 mit Scope aussieht, aus dem Nukaworld DLC, mit der häufig zu bekommenden 7.62mm Munition, präzise und guter Schaden, selbst gegen legendäre Todeskrallen)
> ...


Hab bereits über 3000 Schuß .45er für die Tommy Gun und Wächter gesammelt bzw. gekauft. Der Wächter wird aber noch umgerüstet auf .308, da sind auch schon über 1000 Patronen von da.


----------



## Genel (28. Februar 2018)

Ich lade es mal wieder runter den letzten DLC Nuka Cola mit den Banditen habe ich nie zu Ende gespielt


----------



## OField (7. März 2018)

Habe eine legendäre Minigun mit "verwundend" gefunden. Jeder Schuss fügt eine Blutung zu (Auch bei nicht organischen Gegnern, auch Vertibirds, haha), die noch mal extra 25 DoT zufügt, der Effekt stackt, das Teil ist einfach nur hammerhart OP.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. März 2018)

OField schrieb:


> Habe eine legendäre Minigun mit "verwundend" gefunden. Jeder Schuss fügt eine Blutung zu (Auch bei nicht organischen Gegnern, auch Vertibirds, haha), die noch mal extra 25 DoT zufügt, der Effekt stackt, das Teil ist einfach nur hammerhart OP.



In dem Spiel ist ab einem gewissen Spielerlevel sowieso jede Waffe overpowered, manche halt nur was mehr als andere.


----------



## OField (8. März 2018)

Der Schaden der Waffen ist unabhängig vom Spielerlevel begrenzt. irgendwo gibt es also schon ein Maximum. Es ist eher die Kombination gewisser Fähigkeiten (und Bugs) die Waffen OP macht. Sehr witzig ist auch, dass das Bärenfleisch (Yao Guai Roast) nicht + 10 Nahkampfschaden bringt, sondern x5. Dazu nochmal 10x Schleichangriff Boni und man macht mit einem Angriff gleich mal 5.000Damage. Das Überlebt kein Gegner.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. März 2018)

OField schrieb:


> Der Schaden der Waffen ist unabhängig vom Spielerlevel begrenzt.



Das schließt meine Aussage doch nicht aus. 
Sobald du die entsprechenden Perks hast ist es egal ob du mit eine Legendären Minigun auf Gegner schießst, oder mit mit eine rostigen Nagelschere auf sie losgehst, erste killt sie vieleicht was schneller, letztere was langsamer, aber tot bekommst du sie mit beiden in jedem Fall.


----------



## OField (8. März 2018)

Der Schadensunterschied ist schon beachtlich. Was macht ein guter Impro Revolver mit double shot effect  am Ende, 135? Ein Gaussgewehr hingegen 400 ohne legendary effect bei höherer Feuerrate.


----------



## ASD_588 (24. März 2018)

Ich hab nen 2600k mit ner 1080 allerdings ist die performance von anfang an allgememein schlecht egal ob mit HD oder ohne HD paket.

Welche txt datei muss ich den posten wegen der einstellungen?


----------



## LaVolpe (30. März 2018)

Wie hoch hast du die Schattendistanz?
Wenn es in die Richtung von Städte geht, zerreißt das einen die CPU.

Ich hatte das auf niedrig gestellt, wirklich viel sehen tut man da sowieso nicht an Unterschied, zumindest an so dichten Stellen wie halt Städte oder die Ruinen von Boston.
Dafür hatte ich da aber dann auch meine 60Fps und keine massiven Einbrüche mehr


----------



## Nightslaver (30. März 2018)

LaVolpe schrieb:


> Wie hoch hast du die Schattendistanz?
> Wenn es in die Richtung von Städte geht, zerreißt das einen die CPU.
> 
> Ich hatte das auf niedrig gestellt, wirklich viel sehen tut man da sowieso nicht an Unterschied, zumindest an so dichten Stellen wie halt Städte oder die Ruinen von Boston.
> Dafür hatte ich da aber dann auch meine 60Fps und keine massiven Einbrüche mehr



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Mit meinem System in der Signatur habe ich auch in Städten, bzw. allgemein, bei FullHD max Settings (bis auf auf diesen Nvidia Einschusslöchereffekt, der ist aus) keine Performenceprobleme / deutlichen FPS-Einbrüche.
Man sollte bei Fallout 4 aber auch darauf achten das allgemein gerade schneller Arbeitsspeicher viel Unterschied macht, zwischen 1600 MHz und 2400 MHz liegen da schon bis zu 20% FPS Unterschied.
Auch Arbeitsspeicher der im Quad-Channel läuft hilft in F4 wirklich spürbar was, gerade in Städten, wo die CPU schnell ins CPU-Limit rennt.


----------



## ASD_588 (30. März 2018)

Nach dem ich die config restet hab gings wieder deutlich besser und das HD packet macht nur ärger deshalb hab ichs gleich deaktiviert.

Gibt es eine möglichkeit eine höhere auflösung einzustellen als die vom Monitor, den wenn ich das tue dan startet das Spiel nicht mehr.


----------



## Ralle82 (13. Juni 2018)

Hallo miteinander... Leider haben sich ja die Spekulationen im Rahmen der E3 um ein Fallout 3-Remaster nicht bestätigt und nachdem nun so einige Details zu Fallout76 bekannt wurden, die mir die Lust auf das Game genommen haben, möchte ich die Zeit bis Fallout 5 (hoffe es erblickt als Single-Player-Game noch das Licht der Welt, wenn auch vielleicht erst auf einer neuen Konsolengeneration) nun mit der Fallout 4-Goty "überbrücken". Ich hatte es damals auf dem nun nicht mehr vorhandenen PC gezockt und würde es jetzt gerne für die PS4 Pro im Rahmen der Sony Days of Play digital erwerben. Kann mir jemand gerade sagen, wie das Game auf der Pro so performt (läuft es rund oder ist es verbuggt; mit welcher Auflösung und FPS läufts?!)? Vielen Dank vorab.
Gruß


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juni 2018)

Ralle82 schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander... Leider haben sich ja die Spekulationen im Rahmen der E3 um ein Fallout 3-Remaster nicht bestätigt und nachdem nun so einige Details zu Fallout76 bekannt wurden, die mir die Lust auf das Game genommen haben, möchte ich die Zeit bis Fallout 5 (hoffe es erblickt als Single-Player-Game noch das Licht der Welt, wenn auch vielleicht erst auf einer neuen Konsolengeneration) nun mit der Fallout 4-Goty "überbrücken". Ich hatte es damals auf dem nun nicht mehr vorhandenen PC gezockt und würde es jetzt gerne für die PS4 Pro im Rahmen der Sony Days of Play digital erwerben. Kann mir jemand gerade sagen, wie das Game auf der Pro so performt (läuft es rund oder ist es verbuggt; mit welcher Auflösung und FPS läufts?!)? Vielen Dank vorab.
> Gruß



Ich weiß ja nicht wie dein Englisch ist, aber evt. hilft dir da folgender Test von eurogamer weiter, die den Leistungsunterschied von Fallout 4 zwischen PS4 und PS4 Pro untersucht haben:

Fallout 4 on PS4 Pro: the upgrade we've been waiting for? • Eurogamer.net

Zusammenfassend kann man wohl zum Test sagen das es stellenweise besser als noch auf der PS4 läuft (Diamond City, zb.) aber auch Stellen gibt wo man faktisch auf der Pro nahezu die gleichen schlechten FPS wie auf der normalen PS4 hat (rund 23 FPS in derCorvega Factory z.B).
Grundsätzlich soll Fallout 4 auf der PS4 Pro aber wohl insgesamt konstanter (die meiste Zeit) mit 30 FPS laufen als dies noch auf der PS4 der Fall war.


----------



## Ralle82 (13. Juni 2018)

Ich habe es nicht so mit dem englischen 

Gibt es die Möglichkeit der Wahl zwischen Auflösung und Performance?

Naja, bin gerade am saugen/installieren und werde es bald selbst herausfinden können... die Lust auf Postapokalypse war zu groß!


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juni 2018)

Ralle82 schrieb:


> Ich habe es nicht so mit dem englischen
> 
> Gibt es die Möglichkeit der Wahl zwischen Auflösung und Performance?
> 
> Naja, bin gerade am saugen/installieren und werde es bald selbst herausfinden können... die Lust auf Postapokalypse war zu groß!



Ka, ich meine mich zu erinnern das es auf den neuen Konsolengenrationen wohl sowas wie eine Option gibt wo man zwischen Leistung und Optik entscheiden konnte, aber bin mir nicht sicher, spiele selbst nicht auf Konsole.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juni 2018)

Mal was neues von aus dem F4 Baumodus.

Hatte mal wieder Lust etwas zu bauen und hab an meinem Sanctuary Hills Bauprojekt weiter gemacht und das kam dabei raus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht doch fast wie vor dem Krieg aus, oder? 

Muss auch dazu sagen es hat besser funktioniert, mit dem "restaurieren" als ich erst gedacht hätte, nur am rechten Fenster gibt es stärkere Clippingfehler mit der Scheibe, wo ich mir noch was für einfallen lassen muss...
Aber ansonsten macht es einen guten Eindruck, vom clipping her.


----------



## Mallicure (15. Dezember 2018)

Moin Leute,
Hätte da mal eine Frage bezüglich Fallout 4, und zwar habe ich es für die Xbox One und seid dem letzten Upgrade und der letzten Aktualisierung vom Spiel, sprechen die Charaktere nicht mehr, nur wenn ich auf Start drücke kommen dann alle Geräusche und es wird gesprochen, gehe ich dann aber wieder zurück ins Spiel ist kein Ton mehr da und es bewegen sich bloß die Lippen der Charaktere.
Würde mich über Hilfe und eine Lösung des Problems freuen


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (21. April 2019)

Kann mir jemand erklären, wie der Ablauf bei dem Visceral ENB Mod ist?

Visceral ENB at Fallout 4 Nexus - Mods and community

Muss ich zunächst die 5 
*
Nexus requirements*

Mods, die dort aufgelistet sind, installieren?


----------



## teachmeluv (7. Mai 2019)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> [FONT=&]Kann mir jemand erklären, wie der Ablauf bei dem Visceral ENB Mod ist?[/FONT]
> 
> Visceral ENB at Fallout 4 Nexus - Mods and community
> 
> ...



Nein, musst du nicht. In der Regel lädt man sich das offizielle ENB von hier runter ( ENBSeries v0.355 ). Daraus werden die .dll(s) in den Fallout Stamm-Ordner kopiert und dann erst das modifizierte ENB-Setting, welches du dir auf Nexus runterlädst.


----------



## Agallah (27. November 2021)

Bin seit einigen Wochen dabei Fallout 4 mit allen DLCs und einem Modpaket (The Midnight Ride) zu spielen.

Anfang war etwas träge und ich fast schon enttäuscht wie wenig es sich technisch von Fallout 3 unterscheidet.

Mittlerweile - rund 100 Stunden - bei Level 40 habe ich aber doch einigen Spaß...

Mein Problem ist aber aktuell folgendes. Bin mit Level 35 oder so den Far Harbor DLC angegangen. Fortschritt war stetig und keine nennenswerte oder auffälligen Bugs. Bin jetzt dabei das "gute Ende" anzusteuern und hab dabei mal in das Wiki geschaut. 
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das ich für einige Quests gar keine einzigartigen Quest Rewards bekommen habe, obwohl im Dialog darauf hingewiesen wird.
Namentlich bspw. Acadia's Shield, Legend of the Harbor Outfit, Radical Conversion Rifle, Skipper's Last Stand (spiele englisch).

Falls hier noch jemand rein schaut, ist das ein bekanntes Problem/Bug mit dem DLC oder vermutlich eher auf das Modpaket zu schieben?
Kann man die einzigartigen Gegenstände per player.AddItem spawnen? Hatte da schon eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. November 2021)

Also ungemoddet gab es da meiner Erinnerung nach keine Probleme mit den einzigartigen Far Harbor Belohnungen und auch bis dato nichts diesbezüglich von Spielern darüber gelesen, die ohne Mods spielen, und das Spiel ist ja inzwischen doch schon ein paar Jahre alt.
Von daher würde ich schon vermuten wollen, ohne die Mod im einzelnen zu kennen, das dieses Problem irgendwie mit dem Mod in Zusammenhang stehen könnte und nicht am Spiel selbst liegt.


----------



## uka (27. November 2021)

Moin, 

ob es ein generelles Problem ist weiß ich nicht, aber du kannst alle Items per Befehl spawnen. Für das Acadia Shield wäre die Herangehensweise folgende. 

 Du brauchst die DLC-ID aus deiner Loadorder, normalerweise sind die so: 
*00 - Original 
01 - Automatron
02 - Wasteland Workshop
03 - Far Harbor
04 - Contraptions Workshop
05 - Vault-Tec Workshop
06 - Nuka-World*

Die kann aber auch kreuz und Quer sein, je nachdem ob du Mods hast .. oder auch einfach so ... Bethesda halt  

Für Far Harbor wären die Itemid's dann: 
_##00cc05 Acadia’s Shield
##022601 Atom’s Bulwark
##0570d3 Black Fisherman’s Overalls
##0570da Brown Fisherman’s Overalls
##048234 Chase’s Uniform
##04fa88 Coastal Armor
##04b9b3 The Captain’s Hat
##05159b The Dapper Gent
##00914e Fisherman’s Outfit
##00914 Fisherman’s Overalls
##0570d4 Green Fisherman’s Overalls
##0570d9 Grey Fisherman’s Overalls
##0391e8 High Confessor’s Helm
##0391e6 High Confessor’s Robes
##046027 Hunter’s Long Coat
##04e698 Hunter’s Pelt Outfit
##0247c5 Inquisitor’s Cowl
##04b9b1 Legend of the Harbor
##04fa89 Lobster Trap Helmet
##03a556 Marine Wetsuit
##03a557 Marine Wetsuit Tactical Helmet
##04262b Pirate Hat
##0247c8 Robes of Atom’s Devoted
##043331 Vault 118 Jumpsuit
##00914c Wool Fisherman’s Cap_

Die ## must du mit der DLC-ID ersetzten, zur not halt testen, welche es ist. 

Befehl wäre dann für die Console (für das Schild): 
player.addItem *03*_00cc05_ 1

Mir sind auf die schnelle keine Probleme aufgefallen, aber Garantie gibt's keine . 

Gruß


----------



## Agallah (27. November 2021)

Danke ihr beiden. Wird dann wohl leider an den Mods liegen.
Mit dem additem-Befehl funktioniert es zumindest teilweise. 
Nur Acadia's Shield lässt sich so bisher nicht ins Inventar befördern, die beiden Waffen hab ich mir aber auf diesem Weg jetzt gesichert.

Ein "modified", also das man als jmd der Spawn-Befehle benutzt keine Steam-Achievements mehr sammeln kann, gibt es in Fallout 4 nicht, oder?


----------

